# Trump pulling out of Paris Climate Accord



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report



> WASHINGTON U.S. President Donald Trump has decided to withdraw from the Paris climate accord, Axios news outlet reported on Wednesday, citing two unidentified sources with direct knowledge of the decision.
> 
> Trump who has previously called global warming a hoax, refused to endorse the landmark climate change accord at a summit of the G7 group of wealthy nations on Saturday, saying he needed more time to decide. He then tweeted that he would make an announcement this week.
> 
> ...


Good!
Shit wasn't even voted on. Remember Earnests words in 2015?
_ I think it’s hard to take seriously from some Members of Congress who deny the fact that climate change exists, that they should have some opportunity to render judgment about a climate change agreement_
One of the biggest loads of partisan bullshit I have ever heard. He should have been shunned for that
Oh well


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

.


The funniest thing about it the left can't blame it on big oil like ExxonMobil, they are against Trump pulling out


Lmfao




.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> .
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about it the left can't blame it on big oil like ExxonMobil, they are against Trump pulling out
> ...


Probably because they have been investing in alternatives lol


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...


Bad.
I hope the anonymous sources are wrong.  This is going to be bigger than Russia for 48 hours.  You watch.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> .
> 
> 
> The funniest thing about it the left can't blame it on big oil like ExxonMobil, they are against Trump pulling out
> ...


Nope.  The only person to blame is Trump himself.  What an ignorant old man he is turning out to be.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


good.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


what is the plan to stop the earth from warming?  got anything? If you got nothing, then that is the reason.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Fuck the Paris accords


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


Why is it bad?


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...



Trump just tweeted: "I will be announcing my decision on the Paris Accord over the next few days. MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!"


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


What's the delay?  Just do it, pussy.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

It may (?) be constitutional for the President to make these kinds of deals, but I think anything that requires commitments to spend our tax dollars ought to be approved by Congress.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.


How does backing out of this accomplish that?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




What are you talking about? Obama went around Congress, live by the EO die by the EO



.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.
> ...


It gives cover to all other nations, China for example, to burn (that oil) baby burn.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.


How would we ever survive (if we had to have cars that get 40 MPG and free power from the sun)?


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



Which they are going to do anyway.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

task0778 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Potentially but - now for sure.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Keep politics out of this, Bear.  This is more important than that.  There's only one planet.  We were given the brains to figure out how to fix our mistakes.  Why don't you want to?


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

he needs to pull out of the Iran deal. he needs to pull out of the Iran deal.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

task0778 said:


> It may (?) be constitutional for the President to make these kinds of deals, but I think anything that requires commitments to spend our tax dollars ought to be approved by Congress.


circular 175 procedure would determine if it was a "treaty" or not. Treaties MUST go through congress according to Article 2 section 2.
In fact, I have read about some agreement from the executive branch to congress that they would go through them before climate agreements. Targets and timetables and such. That agreement was made so that UNSCC would get ratified.


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

when he's pulling out of Paris anyway...


----------



## Iceweasel (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The only person to blame is Trump himself.  What an ignorant old man he is turning out to be.


The ignorance is all yours. The climate hoax is all about global socialism and some of us want no part of it. You may not like that but you have no power and authority to dictate what other people care about. I know that's a big hurdle for your kind.

We have plenty of emission and environment protection systems in place, perhaps too much. We are doing our part and we do not need to pay for some other country to do their part.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...


Yes, because its that simple..


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

The US participation in such a thing is not necessary… Fact


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The whole thing is political... lol
Obama skirted the law. Fact
How is us pulling out of this going to hurt us? How is it going to slow down R&D?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Politics about this was left out of the bag decades ago..

Social warriors like Naomi klien admitted it ..all about "social economic change"


.


----------



## miketx (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


I don't think so. The media Russia lie has been going for over 6 months without one piece of evidence. No telling how long this latest lie will run, and no telling how many gullible fools, once having seen it "on tv", will swear by it.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...


I don't believe in the Jetsons… Reality is going to kick your little tree huggers in the ass


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...



Give me a single example of free power from the sun that can be used to replace carbon based energy.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Well it's not going to get any easier if we don't get started.  Norway is now 50% electric cars.  80% of their power is hydroelectric.  Now they're a lot smaller than us; I get that.  But it can be done.


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > It may (?) be constitutional for the President to make these kinds of deals, but I think anything that requires commitments to spend our tax dollars ought to be approved by Congress.
> ...



Got it.  I'm saying we should treat it as a de facto treaty whether it meets the definition or not if it requires the US to pass laws or standards and spend money on compliance.   I think the power of the Executive Branch is a little too strong and ought to be tempered by Congress and the Courts when appropriate.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...








*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


R&D flourishes when our backs are up against the wall.  We've known the good side of solar and wind power since the 60's.  Nothing was done on any scale because it wasn't profitable.  It will remain that way unless it's something companies are pressured to convert to.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Keep dreaming… LOL


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

People ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT when people SKIRT THE LAW when they AGREE with it.
Absolutely pathetic. Integrity is LOST.


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Pressured to convert to?   Do you really want a gov't that does that?   Slippery slope.


----------



## Rustic (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Keep your startrek shit to yourselves... leave the rest of us out of it.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Only for 48 hours, Mike.  Then the Russia thing will be back 24/7.   I predict a real fuss if he pulls out of the climate agreement.  You ain't seen a fuss 'til you piss off the tree huggers AND the scientists and the majority of the world.  It's going to be loud.  For 2 days.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Startrek shit?
I like it.


----------



## miketx (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Then Trump should nuke paris. That'll teach those nazi ass kissers!


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Big oil invested huge on R&D and on green energy in the past and found it was not profitable... Good thing we do have a warning earth because it saves on heating homes in the winter foor the poor

No?


.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.


how?


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


yea, and they also had to rollback incentives because the country couldn't handle it. Also, with them eliminating tax on ECs, the cost went up 50%. Now that incentives are loosening, people will get fucked. Excellent point. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.
> ...


By any means possible.  That's our nature.  We are a virus (that kills its host).


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

task0778 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Absolutely. I am a staunch opponent of Executives orders because of that.
We will be giving them billions a year(could be less, could be more) and not go through congress? Give me a break!


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


and so what is it you're afraid of by them doing that?


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


"pressured to" doesn't mean by government FORCE


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


sorry, but that doesn't say shit.  please explain what will happen if we back out.  give details.  Obviously, you've given this great thought.  so share our doom with us. What is going to happen?


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...


where is that car today?


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I JUST saw it on the news last night, so I don't know where you're getting your information from.  And there is nothing wrong in overcoming the challenges of conversion that is so embedded in our infrastructure.  I never said it was going to be EASY or even SIMPLE.  I just said if you want a planet for your grandkids, it's time to stop ignoring the impact fossil fuels have on our planet.  That's all.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


The timeframe for "doom" is in generations.  Just not as many if humans just keep doing what they're doing (and its likely already too late).


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


it's guaranteed.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Ah, on the road.  It's just not all of them.  And 400 miles to the gallon is what we need.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


what mistake other than Paris agreement?


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So what? You think you are going to watch news that tells the reality of it?
So rich people can have cars, poor people cant. Why do you hate poor people?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Like when they were going to have their march on Washington back in April after Trump signed his EO rolling back Obama's EO..


Once again live by the EO die by the EO..Trump has a cell phone and a pen also.


.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.



LOL. Yeah, the people who dedicate their lives researching this are uninformed. 

But YOU, you know the true story.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 31, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > The only person to blame is Trump himself.  What an ignorant old man he is turning out to be.
> ...



Holy fucking clueless.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Actually that is not entirely true. We went thru a similar "crisis" in the 1970's with the Arab oil embargo. President Carter signed a bunch of new legislation to push solar and bring down the cost. The end results was a few companies making lots of money from government subsidies, and you will not find any of those old panels in use today, just as you won't find any of the panels being installed today in use in 30 years.

History of Solar Power - IER
The goal of this coordinated federal effort was to make solar viable and affordable and market it to the public. Thus, through the Energy Tax Act of 1978, Congress created the commercial investment tax credit (ITC) and the residential energy credit (or residential ITC) to provide financial incentives for the public to purchase solar properties. The residential energy credit was calculated at 30 percent of the first $2,000 spent on qualifying solar expenditures and 20 percent of the next $8,000 spent on solar for a maximum of $2,500.[19]
Solar Gets 326 Times More Subsidies Than Coal, Oil, and Natural Gas
*Solar Gets 326 Times More Subsidies Than Coal, Oil, and Natural Gas*


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


well maybe you should actually do some research and see where our energy is coming from.  I think you'd be surprised.  BTW, electric cars still need power.  No matter what you may think it is the same mess that is the gas version of a vehicle.  just saying.  what happens to the batteries as they decline?  ooops.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you are eh?


----------



## rightwinger (May 31, 2017)

Once again shows what a moron Trump is


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2017)

Again, none of these  countries met their Kyoto goals.........when they catch up to us let me know....then we can discuss bigger


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Good one Billy Ray.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...




People like Judith curry, she is part of the 97% , yet why do people call her a denier?


.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Once again shows what a moron Trump is


how


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

The left doesn't seem to care this was an unconstitutional act to begin with. Weird how they only care sometimes


----------



## easyt65 (May 31, 2017)

_“Ultimately, he wants a fair deal for the American people"_


"Fair deal for the American people?  What kind of talk is that? Just who the hell does he think he is?  If we start arguing on behalf of the American people, attempting to do what is in the best interest of the American people, they will begin to start expecting politicians to do that ALL the time...and we can't have THAT happen!''


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...



You didn't read very carefully, I order you to improve your reading comprehension. Go back and re-read what I wrote. Do it NOW! Once you have done that you can correct your previous post.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Mass transit would be better.  Lots of it.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Two wrongs don't make a right.  But they did have that march and the buzz lasted about 48 hours because scientists aren't violent.  And they don't wear vagina costumes.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You know what, bringing up reality and facts does nothing to cool down the planet, so why don't you keep your fancy shmancy facts to yourself, so those on the left can peacefully bask in the idea of free and clean energy for everybody, jerk.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

11/2 % of co2 is manmade and people want to trip the fuck out lol
Go shut down the 3 volcano eruptions we every day first


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





We to big a country, no one likes government subsidies Amtrak.


.


.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We have that here. Lots of buses carry three people and clogging up the streets every time they stop, which is often. Liberal wet dreams are nightmares in reality.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





While taking our money and backrupting the country on a assnine junk science like AGW?..go to hell punk.


.


.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he was being facetious lol


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Wasn't that reg on power plants meant to correct that a bit?  The one Trump just got rid of?  Much better mass transit is the best idea.
But wind can be used and so can solar to produce electricity.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Excuses will get us nowhere.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







Wait did you just say free energy?






 



.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Again , this is America...we don't do mass transit.


.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Another unlawful act. You are on a roll today!


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


We used to.  OR....maybe people will go back to living near their work, which would revitalize the cities.  Lots of things can happen.  Humans adapt.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You see, nobody really disagrees that more rapid mass transit would be better. The issue I have is the global climate change scare tactics employed in the name of (phony) science.  Science is never settled, it's a process and not a series of proclaimed truths ala Al Gore's An Inconvenient Truth.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Executive orders aren't unlawful unless the court says so.
Do you deny that wind and solar can produce electricity?  Do you deny what I said about Norway?  Quit making excuses.  You are the young generation that is supposedly going to save us.  What are you doing but sticking your head in the sand?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Never in a million years will we go back to the cities with democrats in charge for one..and for two are you crazy? Once you live in the country where I never lock my doors to my pick up trucks or hose ..that will never happen.

.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Humans adapt.


Why don't you apply that to the environment. You know, something we CANT change?


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


EOs have been raped. Just like the commerce clause.
And PLEASE don't give me that shit. Trump wrote an EO inw hich he actually had the POWER to do so and you were glad it got shot down. For nothing other than partisan bullshit.
Of course they can
What about Norway? I didn't refute what you said, I just pointed out some aspecxts of the reality you conveniently missed.
What excuses? You are sitting here bitching about the environment when we don't even add 2% of Co2!!
Here is a million dollar question : How do you control something you CANT control?


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


It's true science is never settled and not every prediction comes true, for sure.  But the science itself is quite settled that the planet is warming and that it is causing changes in weather patterns and gradual immersion of coastal land.  That's not a theory.  That's measured fact.  Up here global (and ocean) warming is great because all the lobsters have migrated north from Massachusetts because the water is too warm for them down there now.  But that won't last forever.  Whatever way we can slow it down is a good thing.  And absolutely no one is looking at air pollution itself as a thing we're breathing.
I'm glad people agree with rapid mass transit, anyway.  That's a start.


----------



## RDD_1210 (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



I read that trash once, I'm good.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Only those E.O.'s Harley likes are legal.  That's how it is folks.  Live with it.
You were indeed refuting what I said by saying the exact opposite.  Norway is making it happen.  Are we too stupid?  Maybe.
The whole idea of the Paris Climate Agreement IS to foster some cooperation in getting the biggest polluters on the planet to slow it down.  Pulling out sends the message it is bunk.  That is not going to bring us any closer to stabilizing the problem.  No, we can't control the climate.  We can control our own impact on it.  And to do that, we need the whole planet involved.  This is a baby first step.  And Trump is saying no.  There is no reason to do that, that I can see.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Throw a burlap sack over the sun.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The cities are way too dangerous to go back to. Families with children suffer the most.  Those children have to be watched and protected constantly.  

Living near work is done by young people who must face constant attack and protest for "gentrifying" the cities and imposing whiteness on minority neighborhoods.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol. Do you understand what executive branch power is? Good lord.. Sorry if I go by laws and the constitution 
They are making it happen but at what cost? Did you need read what I said? Why do you hate poor people? Cars went up FIFTY PERCENT and now they cant afford the incentives like free roads, no taxes and LOTS more.
AGAIN, I will say we add less than 2% of co2 in the atmosphere. It almost seems irrelevant..
*2%*


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




At what cost? You know we just got out of a recession right?

.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I don't even lock the doors to my house living in the country and leave the keys in the vehicle.


----------



## Thinker101 (May 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Probably don't have anything in your trailer that anybody wants.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Let's consider Norway, and all their electric cars and hydroelectric energy- Norway is a country of around 5 million people (about the same population of Colorado) and a land mass the size of Montana. The petroleum industry makes up 25% of their GDP, and they are the biggest exporter of oil per capital outside of the Middle East. They are also a leader in hydroelectric power production mainly because they are fortunate to have the climate, topography and resources to utilize power from water. Hydroelectric requires rivers that can be dammed to create a potential energy with sufficient head as well as a cooperative population/government to allow the dams to be built. Those properties do not exist in most of the US the way they do in Norway.


----------



## Moonglow (May 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Just 4k worth of gaming computers alone.But that is what insurance is for.


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)




----------



## BuckToothMoron (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, climate is changing is a fact, it's always changing and always will. The Sahara desert was a rich fertile grassland a few thousands years ago.   The little ice age cooled most of the northern hemisphere just a few hundred years ago. And guess what, those are facts and scientist can't agree on what caused either of those events. We have all the history and research yet can't agree on what caused them, so does it really make sense to assume we know what is causing climate change now. Of course not!


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

This would be the first major middle finger to globalism from the Trump administration. And the enviro-twitter meltdown will be beautiful.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I know, I know.  My bad.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


one wrong needs to be corrected.  that is what is happening.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he was being facetious.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


what regs would you be referring to exactly?  I'm saying, our country has different flavors of alternative power.  Hydro is the only reliable outside coal, and natural gas.  And some don't even want the hydro power.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


well, again, what is your solution?


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


sure wind and solar can produce energy, just not reliably.  And you need reliable energy.  Again, have you done any research?  Or, do you just believe everything someone on the left says?  Go to the internet and look up Germany and alternative energy.  They are now buying coal again.  ooops. it got toooooo expensive and unreliable.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Old woman,  please stop, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


what does that have to do with climate though?  see you can't even say what the issue actually is because, wait for it, the science actually isn't settled.  ooops.


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and?  you think that can happen in a city?  if so, then you are nothing but a waste of time.


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The problem is that the Paris Accords require developed countries (mostly us) to pay undeveloped countries $100 billion dollars starting in 2020 to upgrade their energy platforms.   I kinda have a problem with that until the US Congress votes to approve that expenditure.   Until they do that and the current President signs that into law then we shouldn't do it.   

How come those Accords require us to meet certain emission standards but not China?   They don't have to do squat except TRY by 2030, and that's bullshit.   China and India are the two of the largest polluters on the planet but those Accords do not require them to do squat.   We do but they don't and that's bullshit.


----------



## Anathema (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> what is the plan to stop the earth from warming?  got anything?.



I'm here for another 30 years, max. Aftrr that i I was be gone  I live in the Northeast where we would love warmer weather. Why would i want to FIGHT global warming? It can only help me jn the time I have left.


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

This is a meaningless agreement. It does nothing for our interests and it will hurt our economy.


----------



## james bond (May 31, 2017)




----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We got sunshine.  We got wind.  We got topography.  We got brains.  We should use them.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


I didn't say a single thing that embarrassed me in the least.  It's true about the temperatures and the lobsters.  And the pollution.  You aren't fooling me.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Sez who, we have to do it?  I thought it was all voluntary?


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

basquebromance said:


>


When the Bible says "The meek shall inherit the Earth," it's not talking about timid people.  It's talking about cockroaches and single cell organisms that survive our stupid antics.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

If people REALLY wanted to help the environment they would focus on rivers and the ocean with pollution instead of redistribution schemes for shit you WONT effect


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It is voluntary, and legally we don't have to do anything.   But Obama made commitments that he had no business making without the consent of Congress and Trump is saying the we won't be keeping Obama's commitments.


----------



## PredFan (May 31, 2017)

I sincerely hope so. Lately, Trump has been having trouble keeping his word.


----------



## OldLady (May 31, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


If it's voluntary, just fix the commitments he doesn't like and stay on as a signatory.  Simple, shrimple.  Thanks for explaining!


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

Tesla’s Elon Musk makes threat against Trump administration if US leaves the Paris Accord


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Tesla’s Elon Musk makes threat against Trump administration if US leaves the Paris Accord


Who cares?


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I sincerely hope so. Lately, Trump has been having trouble keeping his word.


Bout time pred lol


----------



## oreo (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...





This wouldn't surprise me. Trump is desperately looking for a rabbit to pull out of his hat--and this should send a tingley feeling up his supporters legs.

This is a *190 COUNTRY agreement* that we (the US proposed)--which makes it even more egregious.  Our allied look at Trump like the DRUNK uncle that you have to invite to the bar-b-q that sits in the yard by himself and blurts out something outrageous now and then.

*EXON/MOBILE urges Trump to NOT pull out of the Paris Climate accord.*



> *ExxonMobil Corp. is urging the Trump administration to not pull out of the landmark climate change agreement cobbled together in late 2015 by more than 200 countries.
> 
> The largest natural gas producer in North America, in a letter March 22, responded to an inquiry from the administration about its views on the Paris Agreement hammered out by the Conference of Parties, or COP21, formally known as the 2015 United Nations Framework Convention on Climate Change.
> 
> ...


ExxonMobil Urges Trump Administration to Remain in UN Climate Accord | 2017-03-28 | Natural Gas Intelligence


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

oreo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...





.


Their was no WE twinkle toes..it was your Messiah, dictator in chief wbo went around Congress.



Live by the EO die by the EO .



.


----------



## TNHarley (May 31, 2017)

oreo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


Obama did that on his own. He abused his powers. 
I'm still waiting on a reasonable and logical reason why this is so bad. Maybe you can fill me in?


----------



## Political Junky (May 31, 2017)

The US joins Syria and Nicaragua.


----------



## task0778 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Not sure there are any of Obama's commitments that Trump likes.   LOL, not being all that knowledgeable on the agreement, I'm not sure I like any of them either although I am not unsympathetic to the idea of taking steps to reduce carbon emissions and pollutants.   What I really think is that Congress ought to have a say in any international agreements we make.


----------



## Political Junky (May 31, 2017)

Russia is in favor of Global Warming .. they'll drill for oil in the Arctic.
That is why Trump is against the Paris Accord.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> The US joins Syria and Nicaragua.







I am sure the paris accord takes donations, get all you tree huggers to collect your pennies and donate ..


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Russia is in favor of Global Warming .. they'll drill for oil in the Arctic.
> That is why Trump is against the Paris Accord.




No, he is for the middle class , jobs and




Don't want to send the world in a depression over some dumb ass junk science cooked up by the idiotic tree huggers of the world


.


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...


How will we ever perish if we don't?


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2017)

Paris accord was a slapdash half-ass cash grab......want your energy bills to go up 100-200 percent simply because Obama says so............btw thats minimum it would go up


----------



## Political Junky (May 31, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Paris accord was a slapdash half-ass cash grab......want your energy bills to go up 100-200 percent simply because Obama says so............btw thats minimum it would go up


Syria, Nicaragua and Trump agree with you.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Paris accord was a slapdash half-ass cash grab......want your energy bills to go up 100-200 percent simply because Obama says so............btw thats minimum it would go up
> ...


Let me know when everyone else meets their Kyoto goals........and catches up to us.....


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

I bet even oil companies are shaking their heads at our moron President.

Trump’s decision would deepen the growing rift between the U.S. and its closest international allies, as well as put the U.S. in rare company with Syria and Nicaragua as the world’s only nonparticipants in the landmark deal, though Nicaragua didn’t sign because it felt the goals were too limited. The country is on course to have 90 percent renewables by 2020.

China and the EU plan for a Paris climate deal without Trump


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Slowly, in very unpleasant ways.


----------



## basquebromance (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...



"I will be announcing my decision on Paris Accord, Thursday at 3:00 P.M.  The White House Rose Garden.  MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN!"

globalism will fall tomorrow!


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


The globe will be the same - they will just stop looking to America for guidance.  Good plan, fuck the U.S.A.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 31, 2017)

It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.


----------



## EnterSandman (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Mass transit would be better.  Lots of it.


 
Fuck that, if you think I want to be stuck in the same space as people like Matthew, Jake,
Lakhota and Luddly Neddite your insane.   (I'll drive by my self thank you.)


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

EnterSandman said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Soon you won't be allowed to drive yourself - too dangers (for others).


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 31, 2017)

It was one of the worst deals ever, for Americans


----------



## EnterSandman (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Soon you won't be allowed to drive yourself - too dangers (for others).


 OK you roll with that.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2017)

Talking point of the day..........pray tell when will someone join us in meeting their Kyoto goals


----------



## idb (May 31, 2017)

Leading from behind


----------



## DarkFury (May 31, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.


Isn't China exempt from the agreement? If so what's the big deal?


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.



Yea, that would be real smart, a Republican majority bought and paid for by the wealthiest industry in world history, the fossil fuel industry.


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.
> ...



_According to documents seen by the Financial Times, Beijing and Brussels will outline measures to accelerate what they describe as the “irreversible” shift away from fossil fuels and the “historic achievement” of the Paris Accord. The document goes on to say the two sides are “determined to forge ahead” with measures to “lead the energy transition” toward a global low-emissions economy._


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

idb said:


> Leading from behind



We don't lead anything, other than the largest collection of stupid people on earth.


----------



## BlackFlag (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> *U.S. joining Nicaragua and Syria as non participants on Climate Deal*



And Russia.  Shocker.


----------



## Geaux4it (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> I bet even oil companies are shaking their heads at our moron President.
> 
> Trump’s decision would deepen the growing rift between the U.S. and its closest international allies, as well as put the U.S. in rare company with Syria and Nicaragua as the world’s only nonparticipants in the landmark deal, though Nicaragua didn’t sign because it felt the goals were too limited. The country is on course to have 90 percent renewables by 2020.
> 
> China and the EU plan for a Paris climate deal without Trump



Thanks Mr President for keeping another campaign promise 

-Geaux


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


This is a lie. One reason China wants sole possession of SCS is all the oil believed to be there.....You will also notice notice EU oil co's drilling furiously all over the world.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

EnterSandman said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Soon you won't be allowed to drive yourself - too dangers (for others).
> ...


It's a snap to figure out.  The computers will soon be much better drivers than humans.


----------



## catatomic (May 31, 2017)

At 3 p.m. Thursday Donald Trump will make his decision.

If you get disappointed because he doesn't want to participate, look for caveats.  He still might take some action irregardless.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.
> ...




You idiot did you even read your own OP?


Fossil fuel was against it.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Leading from behind
> ...




How so? We know a scam to make us pay more for liberals assnine belief in junk science

.


----------



## EnterSandman (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> It's a snap to figure out.  The computers will soon be much better drivers than humans.


After some of the idiots I have to deal with on my way home from work, I can actually believe this.


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


The truth is we will perish from out own hatreds long before any environmental cataclysm.


----------



## RightyTighty (May 31, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


Most of the world gets along just fine.  We are hated but then again - we are the assholes of the world.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.
> ...



Can't get a treaty approved, you don't have a treaty.
Obama doesn't get to wave a wand and commit the US to an agreement. Sorry.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Leading from behind
> ...



Yeah, but enough about the Dems......


----------



## catatomic (May 31, 2017)

The treaty is legally binding for the next three years regardless of what Trump does.  If he dishonors it, he faces disgrace from the countries that follow it.  Disgrace may not be the best word, but the light is out in my bedroom and I'm hurting my eyes.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

catatomic said:


> The treaty is legally binding for the next three years regardless of what Trump does.  If he dishonors it, he faces disgrace from the countries that follow it.  Disgrace may not be the best word, but the light is out in my bedroom and I'm hurting my eyes.




It's not legally binding, obams went around Congress ..


----------



## Darkwind (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


We?


----------



## catatomic (May 31, 2017)

Legally binding internationally.


----------



## catatomic (May 31, 2017)

And by the way, it didn't require the United States to pass.  If the US vote were changed to "No" and everything else was the same, it still passed.


----------



## Likkmee (May 31, 2017)

Nicaragua has the most untouched virgin rainforest anywhere on earth outside of the Amazon basin. They just vote " anything non-imperialist" .


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 31, 2017)

catatomic said:


> And by the way, it didn't require the United States to pass.  If the US vote were changed to "No" and everything else was the same, it still passed.





It required  Congress... And once again who cares about the world? They won't get our money anytime soon.



.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Let me see;

Germany's power grid is unstable and has rolling blackouts already.  This last year over 3,800 deaths of elderly were noted and due to these rolling blackouts in just three months of winter..

Let these fools keep on their path, pretty soon there wont be any of them to continue it.. But long before that happens will be a revolt of the people.. And its damn close today already.


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

Likkmee said:


> Nicaragua has the most untouched virgin rainforest anywhere on earth outside of the Amazon basin. They just vote " anything non-imperialist" .



That's because they're smart. They remember well the civil war Reagan and his cronies started in their country. Daniel Ortega (Daniel Ortega - Wikipedia) went on to rule that country after we tried to kill him. Like much of Central and South America, the heroes of these countries are those people who stood up to American aggression and meddling. Who could blame them?


----------



## McRib (May 31, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



You're not making any sense. Start over.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 31, 2017)

catatomic said:


> Legally binding internationally.


Unless congress voted to allow it, it is nothing but toilet paper..  It carries no weight in the US nor does it create legal obligations globally.. With-out Senate ratification it is a meaningless piece of paper.


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...


That would be the AGW mantra.... That makes no sense..


----------



## Billy_Bob (May 31, 2017)

odanny said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > odanny said:
> ...



Let me type this  S L O W L Y   F O R  Y O U...

The path of renewables they are on is a fools errand.. it is unsustainable.  And even Germany knows it, as they have commissioned some 37 new coal fired power plants in the last two years..


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

OldLady said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Or not


----------



## jc456 (May 31, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Maybe you're an asshole but you don't get to include mankind in that bubba fairytaler


----------



## PredFan (May 31, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope so. Lately, Trump has been having trouble keeping his word.
> ...



About time what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 31, 2017)

catatomic said:


> The treaty is legally binding for the next three years regardless of what Trump does.  If he dishonors it, he faces disgrace from the countries that follow it.  Disgrace may not be the best word, but the light is out in my bedroom and I'm hurting my eyes.



*The treaty is legally binding for the next three years regardless of what Trump does.*

There is no treaty. We're bound to nothing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 31, 2017)

catatomic said:


> And by the way, it didn't require the United States to pass.  If the US vote were changed to "No" and everything else was the same, it still passed.



*If the US vote were changed to "No"*

The US never voted, that's why there is no treaty.
*
and everything else was the same, it still passed.*

Other countries are free to follow the agreement.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2017)

He wants us to be a third world shit hole like those places.


----------



## Camp (Jun 1, 2017)

America is no longer the leader of the free world.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 1, 2017)

Yep. We will be a 3rd world nation if he has his way.  Not just regarding climate control and greenhouse gasses, we have the highest number of guns in the world per 100 people: US guns per 100 people = 112, next comes Serbia with 58 and Yemen with 54.  Another 3rd world statistic we fit into. .


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2017)

If we don't invest in infrastructure = third world infrastructure
If we drop below 50th in healthcare = Probably 2nd or 3rd healthcare
IF we Keep dropping in education = we won't be competing with the rest of the first world at all.

I could go on...Trump and conservatives don't care.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> America is no longer the leader of the free world.


It is certainly becoming that way.

Six Ways America Is Like a Third-World Country


----------



## Camp (Jun 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...


The US Presidency has always been respected and no matter how disliked a US President might have been, the office guaranteed respect and status as being the leader of the free world. Trump has destroyed that.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



Trump wants to take the United States from the leader of the free world to the follower of the third world.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 1, 2017)

Get a grip, Paris is part of the third world now.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> America is no longer the leader of the free world.



   Because we don't follow the rest of the world...we aren't the leaders?
   Lol. 
   What you are seeing is leadership. And the end of global warming fascism.


----------



## cnm (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> The US Presidency has always been respected and no matter how disliked a US President might have been, the office guaranteed respect and status as being the leader of the free world.


Nah. For examples I give you Fuckwit43 and Ronnie Raygun. They were mocked and derided unmercifully by the rest of the world.


----------



## cnm (Jun 1, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Because we don't follow the rest of the world...we aren't the leaders?


Rightards always have trouble with definitions of words. You know, words like 'lead' and 'follow'.


----------



## gtopa1 (Jun 1, 2017)

*What nations are not part of the Paris Climate Accord? *

Sensible ones though some failed states aren't even being asked!! lol

Greg


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> He wants us to be a third world shit hole like those places.



So not being in the Paris Accords would make us a third world country over night?

Dramatize much?


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



..and signing it would put us in the company of:


Iraq

Iran

Yemen

Libya

North Korea

Russia

Funny how that works, eh?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...



You can mark the first half of that down as "MISSION ACCOMPLISHED" Merkel is now the leader of the free world.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...





theHawk said:


> Funny how that works, eh?


No, though I'm not surprised to observe yet again from your addlepated belfry sally preternaturally outré bats.  Typical.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


The accord is death to small business... fact


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Yep. We will be a 3rd world nation if he has his way.  Not just regarding climate control and greenhouse gasses, we have the highest number of guns in the world per 100 people: US guns per 100 people = 112, next comes Serbia with 58 and Yemen with 54.  Another 3rd world statistic we fit into. .


Fuck face, the more firearms the better the nation we are… Fact


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If we don't invest in infrastructure = third world infrastructure
> If we drop below 50th in healthcare = Probably 2nd or 3rd healthcare
> IF we Keep dropping in education = we won't be competing with the rest of the first world at all.
> 
> I could go on...Trump and conservatives don't care.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Little piss ant no industrial countries try to act like Liliputians and bring the giant America down.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


Other countries are not paying their fair share in many areas… Why should we?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...





Who is following..? Were not going to pay anytime soon for your assnine junk science ponzi scams


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

cnm said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > The US Presidency has always been respected and no matter how disliked a US President might have been, the office guaranteed respect and status as being the leader of the free world.
> ...


For the last eight years we had a shit stain


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...




With what military to back her up?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.




You still want to divert from the fact your Messiah went around Congress?


Live by the EO die by the EO

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...




Your Messiah bad 8 years


No?



.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



What does the size of nation's military have to do with its being the leader of the free world?  Being a leader of any sort has everything to do with one's ability to gather others to follow not whether one "punches harder."  The latter is a despotic approach to leadership.  That's why neither Putin nor Trump is the leader of the free world.  Perhaps you missed the relevance of the "of the free world" part of IsaacNewton's comment?  "Of the free world" is a contextually critical part of the comment.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




It has everything to do with it..

# don't be a big bully


Don't cut it in the real world, remember when Obama lead from behind and France took over and wanted to bomb sryia for using weapons of mass destruction?


Remind us what happened, they didn't have the military to back it up, Obama pussied out and...

Assad used them again.


.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





bear513 said:


> It has everything to do with it..



Well, there's now no need to allude to it for by that remark, you've shown us clearly you have the despot's approach well in hand.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


i hope so but his track record isn't the best..


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> America is no longer the leader of the free world.



Nope. Germany is taking over that role. Merkel is the queen of Europe.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 1, 2017)

Turning the U.S. into a third world country would suit our homegrown oligarchs just dandy. They'd love to drive our wages down. Wouldn't have to ship their crap manufacturing to China. Trump could make his shifty ties right here.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



The rest of the world does not realize that climate change is just made up

They need to watch Fox News like Trump does


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...



The rest of the industrialized world trusts Merkel's judgment

They do not trust Trump


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...




No it's quite obvious your upset another one of Obama's legacy's is gone..he went around Congress for a feel good Ponzi scheme that does nothing except transfers the wealth of this country.. Which you are OK with.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...




How much does man contribute compared to natural variations?

5% ?

25% ?

50%

75% 

100%

I will wait....


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...




Good don't call on us let them use their own military.


.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Who cares what other nations are doing?  Are you suggesting what is best for the United States should be based on what other nations are doing?

As I am sure yo mamma asked you in your youth, "If everyone jumped a cliff, would YOU?'

Stop thinking like a lemming (or indoctrinatrd snowflake) - think for yourself, make your own way / decisions...


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



The 97% v the 3% – just how much global warming are humans causing? | Dana Nuccitelli


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



Does it matter?

If the ozone layer is being impacted and we DO KNOW there is a manmade impact on climate change, why wouldn't we cut back on that part that we have control of?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yes. Merkel has already warned Europe that they can no longer depend on the US. The long and firm bond between the US and all those countries has been severed by Trump, and the friend they thought they had can't be counted on. The good news is that it's only temporary. As soon as Trump is gone, the US can regain it's place as leader of the free world, and things can get back the way they should be.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...



In case of climate change...it does matter what others are doing

We all have to live on this planet and I don't think Trumps wall will protect us


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Merkel has warned Europe that the US is fucking crazy

While Trump will eventually go away, those who voted for him will not


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Nice attempt to sneak in an off-topic 'jab'...


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Merkel has warned Europe that the US is fucking crazy



Merkel is the crazy, liberal bitch who - like Obama - let so many 'refugees' into her country and caused so much trouble there, victimizing many of her own people and jeopardizing their Natl Security.  Merkel is one also who has shirked their commitment to NATO, refusing to keep her / Germany's word.

Funny how she said the US can't be trusted, yet it was her and Germany that have refused to honor THEIR commitments.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



It is appropriate that Trump insists on spending money on a useless wall while he won't spend a nickel to save the planet


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Merkel has warned Europe that the US is fucking crazy
> ...



While Obama was respected and trusted around the world, Trump is looked at as an unstable leader who exhibits horrible judgment

What scares Europe more than Trump is the Trump voters. While Trump will eventually go away, those who voted for the idiot will still be casting ballots


----------



## Crixus (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.




Okay, point taken, now, how many of those countries signed it to look cool on the news, but still pump a bunch of the same old nasty shit into the air? Oh, all of them ? Yup all of them. Who fucking cares.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam. 

First from the left 

James Hansen, father of climate change awareness, calls Paris talks 'a fraud' 

The changes being suggested will do next to nothing to reduce the threat of increasing global warming. 

Now from the right. 

Paris Accord on Climate Change: a UN Scam to Redistribute Wealth by Policy - Live Trading News 

This UN policy is about social engineering, central planning, redistribution of wealth, and empowering bureaucrats. It is all about collectivism and a one world order.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


On the other hand, North Korea, Somalia, Zimbabwe, Venezuela, Nigeria, Libya, China, ..............


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yeah, Obama was so respected around the world they gave him a Nobel Peace.  That was before the instable, Islamic extremist sympathizing bastard dragged the US into 2 Yn-Constitutional qars in Libya and Syria and started up his own personal drone assassination program.  

That was also before his disastrous liberal Red Line and his attempt to blame the whole world for his failure.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


The rest of the world burned while Barry was focused on helping jihadis in the Middle East.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



President Trump has seven and a half  years to prove you totally wrong.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> 
> First from the left
> 
> ...




Not sure about any of that.

What bothers me about the accord is that it’s easy for a country that isn’t based on the automobile to stop driving so much.  It would be very hard for most Americans to be without their cars.  

The winning solution would be to have smart, aggressive mass transit in our largest cities, promotion and/or enforcement of staggered workdays for at least half of the largest employers so you have less traffic jams, and increased spending on Nuclear spending. The navy has proven you can have a kick-ass network of reactors that operate in all climates, under extreme stress and have no accidents.  As long as the Navy runs them, open 50 new reactors to replace ones that are pumping soot into the air.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Camp said:


> America is no longer the leader of the free world.


Well, that's interesting.

Your idea of leadership is to stay firmly entrenched in the mob?


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...



The left hates nuclear power.  Germany is currently scaling back and when McCain ran against Obama, McCain suggested the answer was nuclear and lost to Obama.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Who gives a shit?
This is focused on C02 and we dont contribute enough to justify subsidizing other countries frivolous efforts. Especially when we have our own problems here.
*Not to mention, it is unconstitutional.*
If people want to focus on the environment, why don't they focus on something that matters? Like polluting our waterways and ocean with garbage, pesticides, herbicides, oil and detergents?
How Much of Atmospheric CO2 Increase is Natural? «  Roy Spencer, PhD


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Presupposes that those who stand to gain the most from the US remaining in the Paris accord, are even correct on what this accord is alleged to accomplish.

Leadership would have been staying out of such a damaging agreement, to begin with.  Now we are forced to decide between doing what is right (leaving the Paris accords) or having to face the wrath of ankle biters.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

The only answer I hear from the left is, taxes and a more centralized world government will save the planet.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



LOL


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



I don’t think McCain lost because of the nuclear answer.

He lost because he was tied to Bush.  

The “left” needs to get over it.  It was one thing back in 1970 and 1980 but the science has been proven.  The problem is that when you let ConEd do it, the unions get involved, nepotism takes place, corners are cut, and you end up with some sub-contrctor doing maintenance because they were the lowest bidder.  No Thanks.  Put the US Navy in charge, these women and men have proven they are more than capable of running a tight ship for DECADES!!!  

Either way, telling Americans to stop driving is not going to work.  Telling the other 80% of the world probably will.  So pulling out is probably a good idea based on the surface of the argument.


----------



## Corky (Jun 1, 2017)

The Paris Accord was ratified by 147 countries.

But the apes who voted for Trump think they know better!

Laughable.


----------



## Crixus (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> 
> First from the left
> 
> ...





No! It's everything because it's European and super hip and cool! Everyone  who's anyone signed on, even though they don't believe in it.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Name one left winged prominent politician who is advocating nuclear power.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Not sure there is one.

Never said there was one.

As I did say, the “left needs to get over it.”


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...



The crux of the matter is, these hypocrites will fly half way around the world to discuss this stuff when one plane flight one way equals an entire year of driving an SUV in terms of carbon emissions.  Then these fat cats have a myriad of large mansions they live in all around the world they heat and cool all year, and then they sit up and preach to us how we should scale back.

Not interested.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No, the left needs a lobotomy


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Yes, he was

Obama built strong coalitions with our allies and used them to fight in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and Egypt. He also was able to use our allies to impose strong economic sanctions on Russia, negotiate nuclear disarmament with Iran and a climate accord

Trump is incapable of doing that. Our allies do not trust him and our allies do not like him

Obama assumed the role as "Leader of the free world" and was very good at it

Trump is a buffoon who they laugh behind his back


----------



## Crixus (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...





Hell man you can keep going with that plane trip's environmental impact times however many countries are going. How much trash was generated, how much fuel to haul all that trash. This is a scam and the world is catching on likely why this,


An Inconvenient Sequel: Truth to Power (2017)         - IMDb


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



On this one topic, I agree with you.
Well, the GOP has the House, the Senate, and the Presidency….  apparently the nation needs a President.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 1, 2017)

The AGW scam is a left wing power grab supported by pseudoscience like James Hansen,

It has never been about the earth or its climate..  

Time to get the hell out and let it die..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...


Also with Marxism, if the people have to give up their cars, then also they must give up their rural housing and live in the cities in mega-apartments owned by the government, forcing those people to either walk to work or use that mass transit, run by the government.  Ah yes, we are talking about the Ole USSR again, and I for one, wont allow that to happen.  If the US of America, leaves the Paris agreement, then so be it, I for one, am tired of paying for other people to live like liberals schlobs and need to get off their sorry asses and work for a living.  You don't work, you don't eat.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Here is how you handle climate change liberal alarmist...


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 1, 2017)

Corky said:


> The Paris Accord was ratified by 147 countries.
> 
> But the apes who voted for Trump think they know better!
> 
> Laughable.



Yet, notice how the rest of the world suggests that the Accord needs America?  Why?  The rest of the world has been working hard to weaken America, to weaken individual liberty, YOUR liberty.  They shouldn't give a damn one way or another what America does.

To me the rest of the world should say, "ok, no big deal, to each their own" and move on with the Accord without America.  Citizens of the rest of the world should also grow a pair and ask what exactly this Accord achieves.  I have listened to those well versed on this, on CNN at that, and they said, and I'm paraphrasing the exact numbers but "this will decrease warming by .0002% by 2030".  He was not convinced of this deal benefiting at all and suggested that America has already been the leader in decreased Greenhouse gases, in the entire world.  In that last comment even the tree hugger who was on the panel agreed with him

Bottom line, maintain your sovereignty.  These same countries are so willing to tie America down to ridiculous numbers "in perpetuity" according to this speaker on CNN, yet, they can't even pay their 2% NATO obligation as Russia and China expand their military influence.

Is this the kind of deal you really want?

 I want to be clear, I am not a climate change denier and certainly decreasing pollution and harm to the planet is a great step.  It is the method used in which to go forward with these initiatives.  Our former PM Harper once made a simple yet succinct point, "no nation would willingly harm their economy for the sake of addressing climate".  Now, I would state this is really over simplified, but, the point is that you want to allow yourself some flexibility in these matters.  Cleaner gas (something the U.S is doing now with natural gas), cleaner resources of all kinds, science and innovations that help clean emissions etc.

Look to Ontario and our "clean initiative".  It is a disaster.  Passing on unneeded burdens on families, massive increases in electricity, people going without food to warm their homes, multi-billion dollar boondoggles without accountability.  The bigger the public organization, the worse the results...especially to the average citizen.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

I just farted...do liberals want me to pay a tax on that?


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 1, 2017)

Corky said:


> The Paris Accord was ratified by 147 countries.
> 
> But the apes who voted for Trump think they know better!
> 
> Laughable.


What does it cost those countries? China is in the deal as is India. They do not pay and do not have to do shit until 2030! Why is the left so stupid.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Boy, you are really well practiced at diversion.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



There would be mass famine in many Red States.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Corky said:


> The Paris Accord was ratified by 147 countries.
> 
> But the apes who voted for Trump think they know better!
> 
> Laughable.



How many votes did it get when Obama sent it to the Senate?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...



Fair warning Candycorn- your greeny left friends are going to black ball your ass if you ever say something reasonable about nuclear energy ever again, you better shut your normally stupid mouth.

*Greenpeace has always fought - and will continue to fight - vigorously against nuclear power because it is an unacceptable risk to the environment and to humanity. The only solution is to halt the expansion of all nuclear power, and for the shutdown of existing plants.*
*Nuclear*


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 1, 2017)

Corky said:


> The Paris Accord was ratified by 147 countries.
> 
> But the apes who voted for Trump think they know better!
> 
> Laughable.




Well...any who oppose the Global Governance Scam certainly do know better.



On* January 25, 2006........*

... while at the Sundance film festival, "politicians and corporations have been ignoring the issue for decades, to the point that unless drastic measures to reduce greenhouse gases are taken within the next 10 years
*the world will reach a point of no return,* Gore said." 2006: Al Gore Does Sundance


BTW...in *1988, Ted Danson crowed that we had only ten years to save the oceans.*

Then, even earlier....there was Chicken Little.....

Makes you look kinda stupid, huh?




Here, the short version of 'Global Warming,' for all ignorant sheep who accept the dogma:

“Mankind faces a crossroads.
One path leads to despair and utter hopelessness.
The other, to total extinction.
Let us pray we have the wisdom to choose correctly.”
Woody Allen


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Absolutely the most humiliating moment yet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...



  No thanks.
I did my time on public transit for about a year....never again.
   It turned a thirty minute drive into a two hour ordeal not to mention all the cretins you had to ride with.


----------



## Corky (Jun 1, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Yet, notice how the rest of the world suggests that the Accord needs America? Why? The rest of the world has been working hard to weaken America, to weaken individual liberty, YOUR liberty. They shouldn't give a damn one way or another what America does.



The USA is one of the biggest polluters in the world, even though it just has 3% of the population.

You skipped that part.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. We will be a 3rd world nation if he has his way.  Not just regarding climate control and greenhouse gasses, we have the highest number of guns in the world per 100 people: US guns per 100 people = 112, next comes Serbia with 58 and Yemen with 54.  Another 3rd world statistic we fit into. .
> ...


This is entering my Quotes Hall of Fame.  Congrats.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


The dump schmuck wants to make us a 3rd world country   Take away medicare from the old and give his buddies and himself tax cuts   His friend Putin is smiling at him


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 1, 2017)

Corky said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Yet, notice how the rest of the world suggests that the Accord needs America? Why? The rest of the world has been working hard to weaken America, to weaken individual liberty, YOUR liberty. They shouldn't give a damn one way or another what America does.
> ...



Maybe, I will have to take your word for it.  It is also 25% of the worlds economy, and the largest debtor to the world so that the global economy chugs along nicely.

I think it was Wilbur Ross who said, "it is not acceptable that America has to shoulder the costs of global expansion by accumulating such high levels of debt".  Time for America to stand up  and remain sovereign.  It requires special even courageous leadership to stand up to these globalists.  Globalism is not going to stop, but this is not about global exchange of goods and services, this is about centralized control of nations by leaders, and not citizens.  Does anyone really think these socialist, neo-communist nations really have Americas interests at heart?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


You are not the first to broach that line of thought.  It is no less absurd no matter how often it appears.  Indeed, I'm not even going to make the effort to explain why and what about it is just nuts because if you are minors, you'll one one day (one hopes) come to know why, and if you are adults, y'all just ain't worth it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



A large part of the private sector is way ahead of the public sector on the issue of pollution and its impact on the environment and climate.  The only disaster worse than the three major nuclear accidents is Donald Trump, and the Plutocrats he has put into power.

A rational debate on the generation of power, and clean, efficient public transportation needs to be had, here, and on all levels of government.  For too long we have kicked the can down the road, and both the left and right when in office are guilty of misfeasance.

Consider:  Next Generation Nuclear Power

The article is from 2009, before the disaster in Japan (2011) and the disaster of Trump (2017).  

"We have nothing to fear, but fear it self", of course FDR could never have imagined Trump in the Oval Office.


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You have to understand, the left is as interested in "fixing" climate change the same they are interested in "fixing" racism.  To them, climate change is just a meal ticket for a huge slush fund just as race baiting is for getting votes

Not to worry though Dims, the press will simply repeat the same talking points that Trump and the GOP are destroying the world to win the next election.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> The only answer I hear from the left is, taxes and a more centralized world government will save the planet.



No. That's what right wing talking heads are telling you that the left is saying. You really should at least make an effort to see what's happening in reality.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


you have yet to give logical reasons as to why
you have yet to address how this would even help our environment. Just a few percent..
What you have done is ignore reality and envelope yourself in emotion and partisan talking points.
Not to mention the accord is UNCONSTITUTIONAL that's why the supreme court put it on hold. article 2 clearly states treaties must be ratified by congress. Also, any time money is brought up, it must involve congress.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 1, 2017)

Interesting monologue, first two minutes of video is all I watched.  From Fox News.  Explains with direct wording why this accord is a joke, and doesn't even achieve what it's intending to achieve:

Gutfeld: Why the Paris accord is a terrible idea


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Firearm ownership is an absolute right... no two ways about it


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

The thing is voluntary, there is nothing binding in he accord.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > He wants us to be a third world shit hole like those places.
> ...



  Gays tend to be overly dramatic so this should come as no surprise.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



This is about the most eloquent definition of a stupid liberal. Pardon the redundancy.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



What's the matter?  Don't like it when your non sequitur logic is turned around on you?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  The ozone hole is closing.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Only a fucking moron would think the climate accord is a good thing…


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2017)

It isn't a climate accord...it is a joke..........


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

It basically amount to giving control of America to Euro bureaucrats... Something that not even the Europeans should do.


I thought we voted to make America great again, not to fatten up some bureaucrats in a different continent.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

If these Sally's TRULY want to worry about something they'd be better served to fret about Fukushima, it's much worse and far more imminent.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks kooks! You've made China into the leader of the world!

Meanwhile, the US declines into a third-world backwater.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

why wouldnt Trump want to withdraw and join Syria ?


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Don't ever dismiss and disrespect Greg Gutfeld lightly just because he has a sense of humor to reduce the most giantific "crisis" to normal level.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Remind us what happened,



Obama took the Constitutional route an asked Congress to back him up.  They said .

He said he would do it anyway and that's when Kerry stepped in an made a seemingly off hand statement that led to Russia negotiating for Assad.

That attack would probably have been much like the one Donnie Dangerously approved.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





> There would be mass famine in many Red States.


That mass famine would be the liberal cities in those red states.  Funny how the morons of the left always leave that out of the equation.  When you have liberal FREE stuff, people who are liberal flock to those cities for that free stuff.  Cut off the free stuff and soon those liberals burn the cities down.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> why wouldnt Trump want to withdraw and join Syria ?



Or enter into the agreement and join North Korea?


----------



## washamericom (Jun 1, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Interesting monologue, first two minutes of video is all I watched.  From Fox News.  Explains with direct wording why this accord is a joke, and doesn't even achieve what it's intending to achieve:
> 
> Gutfeld: Why the Paris accord is a terrible idea


i hope we leave, it's the obama last grasp of attempting socialism.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> Don't ever dismiss and disrespect Greg Gutfeld lightly just because he has a sense of humor to reduce the most giantific "crisis" to normal level.



He's an idiot.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Interesting monologue, first two minutes of video is all I watched.  From Fox News.  Explains with direct wording why this accord is a joke, and doesn't even achieve what it's intending to achieve:
> 
> Gutfeld: Why the Paris accord is a terrible idea


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

Tillerson needs for the US to stay. Exxon is big on the enviornment.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 1, 2017)

shockedcanadian said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > why wouldnt Trump want to withdraw and join Syria ?
> ...



And every other single country in the world. But you intentionally left that out because it doesn't fit your narrative.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ever dismiss and disrespect Greg Gutfeld lightly just because he has a sense of humor to reduce the most giantific "crisis" to normal level.
> ...



Also a best selling author and  host of a successful TV show. 
He has a quick and razor sharp wit and an unmatched and unrivaled sense of humor. He is also  a millionaire.  

YEAH, what an idiot!


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...




_President Trump is expected to withdraw the United States from the Paris climate agreement, three officials with knowledge of the decision said, making good on a campaign pledge but severely weakening the landmark 2015 climate change accord that committed nearly every nation to take action to curb the warming of the planet._ - NYT

Syria and Nicaragua.

That’s it. Just those two. Even North Korea signed, along with 194 other nations, back in 2015, and North Korea is completely insane and run by a tiny-brained, quasi-dictator man-baby with an enormous head and puny hands and… SO IS TRUMP.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



If everyone jumps off a cliff, will you?


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



Are there pictures to the cartoon you’re authoring or does someone else do the animation?


----------



## task0778 (Jun 1, 2017)

Other countries signed this deal cuz they ain't paying anything or doing anything.   They want our money and that's it.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...



Okay, we disagree on that.

I agree with you on the Paris accord.  One of the ways to clean the air is to stop polluting it.  The Nuke Power does that.  That the left is out to lunch on the topic is clear given the proven results of the Navy.  
I think you agree with me on nuke power.
Not sure why you’re arguing with me on this.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Typical liberal(publicly educated) looking for FREE stuff given out by liberals in the cities.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



NAH, I'D WANT TO BE AN INSIGNIFICANT POS LIKE THE REST OF THE RIGHT.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



They are "insignificant" because their word and their commitment are insignificant. 

And hooking up with them would make America insignificant.

Only to idiots quantity means more than quality.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



news flash !

being like Syria AINT QUALITY !


----------



## jknowgood (Jun 1, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...


Obama was in charge for eight years, yes we are becoming a third world country. Thank God, Trump is in there to stop it.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Of course, North Korea, Yemen, Iran, Somalia, ..etc......   are.

You hook up with garbage, you became garbage,


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Thanks kooks! You've made China into the leader of the world!
> 
> Meanwhile, the US declines into a third-world backwater.



Are you saying that China is going to sign this climate pact? Even if so, what are the requirements?

Here is how their cities look like:






Seems like they have a bit more pressing issues than climate change, which might harm someone in the next 500 years.

Singing the deal will give China every possible advantage.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Thanks kooks! You've made China into the leader of the world!
> 
> Meanwhile, the US declines into a third-world backwater.



  I thought Merkle was the leader of the free world?
Who's next Pee Wee Herman?


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

I'd WANT that shit gone no matter who was responsible for it. ...  but APPARENTLY, RW idiots dont. 


FUCK TRUMP.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Are you saying that China is going to sign this climate pact?



Anyone who's not a 'tard has noticed they're running full steam ahead in implementing it.

Naturally, that means the Trump-snowflakes are making up stories that China isn't doing anything. As reality always contradicts their kook claims, Trumps-snowflakes simply create their own reality.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Why do you lie? Obama ran from sryia when he drew a red line France desperately wanted to attack them.


*They were using chemical weapons against there own citizens and continued to do so until...*


_*Trump bombed them*_




_*Obama always led from behind*_




_*.*_


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that China is going to sign this climate pact?
> ...



I have no problem accepting that they are going to do something, obviously this is not a permanent solution:







But climate change, I can guarantee they don't give a fuck about.


This pact is a way to control how things are done in the USA. There is zero reason to sign it.


----------



## shockedcanadian (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> I'd WANT that shit gone no matter who was responsible for it. ...  but APPARENTLY, RW idiots dont.
> 
> 
> FUCK TRUMP.



So how is America joining some International cabal helping or not helping this pollution issue in China?  America has decreased greenhouse gases 19% since 2006 levels, they are doing their part already.  China took every manufacturing opportunity possible and companies liked the fact that labour was cheap and no environmental standards.  Now they reap what they sow.  Noone but China is responsible for cities in which you can't see the sun.

China being a "leader" in this fight is a load of bs and a scare tactic.  If they are such leaders, let the EU leaders go and spend a week in Beijing without gas masks.  Let them hold their annual meetings in China and drink local water.  Alternative fuel sources and technology can be invented from anyone, anywhere, being a member of this Accord does nothing to change that.  Nations who rely on the U.S market to take on debt while they run surpluses and don't fullfill their NATO obligations.  Yeah, not difficult to pass on this.

The fact that so many are so eager for the U.S to be a part of this Accord should give rise for concern, especially considering that the U.S has already proven itself to be a leader in natural clean gas.

One final point, you want America and the world to help Chinese pollution problems?  Apply a 35% tariff on all Chinese made goods shipped into America.  There, problem solved.  No more global manufacturing expansion into China. Clean air!


----------



## mamooth (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> This pact is a way to control how things are done in the USA.



That's conspiracy kookery that any grownup should be ashamed to parrot. The fact that Trump said means any grownup should instantly laugh at it.



> here is zero reason to sign it.



Aside from not roasting the planet, you mean?

But hey, it's just going to kill brown people mostly. Most Trump-thugs see such genocide as a plus.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Remind us what happened,
> ...


his press secretary was asked why Obama wasn't going to involve congress. That partisan shithead said it was because half congress doesn't think like Obama so they shouldn't get a vote.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

mamooth said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This pact is a way to control how things are done in the USA.
> ...



My christ, this idiot actually believes that the accord has something to do with saving the planet from being roasted. ROFLMAO!

Good Marxist, Good!


If Trump wants to do something about climate change, the euro-bureaucrats way more concerned about their iron grip, don't need to be a part of it in any way. But that's not his agenda to begin with, so why the hell should he sign anything?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> He wants us to be a third world shit hole like those places.


And Nicaragua isn't part of the accord because they feel it didn't go FAR enough.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yep. We will be a 3rd world nation if he has his way.  Not just regarding climate control and greenhouse gasses, we have the highest number of guns in the world per 100 people: US guns per 100 people = 112, next comes Serbia with 58 and Yemen with 54.  Another 3rd world statistic we fit into. .
> ...


I'm sure you're proud we lead or are near the top in firearm murders..


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Obama dropped more bombs than Trump ever did
Obama also killed more ISIS troops and ISIS leaders

Obama's policies were so effective that Trump kept using them

The only thing Trump did differently regarding ISIS was to call them "Losers"


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


Makes no sense but it's what we can expect from a deplorable. Stupid SOB thinks there's a planet B.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

When a president joins an international "agreement" and knows fully well that it is not binding without the 2/3 support and verification of the senate, it is not worth the paper it is printed on and it is the duty bound obligation of the next president to get the hell out of it.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> My christ, this idiot actually believes that the accord has something to do with saving the planet from being roasted. ROFLMAO!



Don't you have some Russian commies to apply another coat of saliva to?

It's just science, dude. Of course you don't understand it. If you had a brain, you wouldn't be a Trump-cultist.

Now, the grownups are trying to talk. Here's a juicebox, and the kiddie table is that way.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

We did nothing about this !


fitting legacy for Right Wing asshats.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Obama re ignighted the fucking war in Iraq and it led to us bombing ISIS in Sryia fool.

If the fuck head would of stayed in Iraq , ISIS would of never got so big...

He is responsible for thousands of innocent civilan life's , just because he wanted to win an election..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



You don't even know what the Paris accord was about do you?

Tell us in your own words what it was?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




He also assassinated four Americans with out due process.. He just sent a hellfire missile at them.


Remind us when Trump goes around Congress then you can talk..


.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



Nope. 

Is this agreement "Jumping off a Cliff"? Nope


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks kooks! You've made China into the leader of the world!
> ...


china has already signed, ratified and stated recently that they are commited to it.

why do you vegetables always voice off about issues without knowing anything about them.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Don't ever dismiss and disrespect Greg Gutfeld lightly just because he has a sense of humor to reduce the most giantific "crisis" to normal level.
> ...


One of you is obviously an idiot.

Gutfeld is right most of the time, and quite sharp and incisive.

Who does that leave, little bulldog? All you do is call names.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



We never should have invaded Iraq in the first place

Only shithead Bush was dumb enough to do that


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It doesn't mater 11 years latter now does it? Obama pulled out of Iraq on  pretenses...a meaningless agreement..

That he could of ripped up at anytime..he said the war was over to win an election and it blew up in his face.

.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 1, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



Do you really think the Chinese will live up to this agreement?   They will still be building more coal-fired plants for the next 10 years, as will India and many other countries that signed the Paris Accords.   To believe otherwise is to ignore reality.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

task0778 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


you tards are queefing out of both sides of your mouths.

you claim that china and india will not honor the agreement as an excuse for the US to not honor the agreement.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



The agreement is stupid either way. There just isn't a convincing reason why US should sign it, other than to virtue signal like idiot left wingers. Trump isn't about that. Besides, Trump promised to bring back many of these jobs, which is going to be rather difficult if you agree to this sort of thing.

There is no reason he should give in to Euro bureaucrats, he was the anti-globalist candidate, remember? Why would he give something to his enemies? These are basically the same folk who produce mock assassinations of Trump.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> If the fuck head would of stayed in Iraq , ISIS would of never got so big



Why wasn't President Bush able to secure a status of forces agreement that keep a US residual force in the country after his negotiated withdrawal by 2012?  He had a full years notice that the UN was pulling the plug on the Occupation Mandate.  What was his reason for not having that in the SOFA he signed at the end of 2008?

Wasn't Maliki's treatment of the Sunnis the real reason ISIS was able to sweep into the Sunni tribal areas with very little resistance? Isn't he more to blame for them taking that part of Iraq than either Bush or Obama?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


if we could curb suicides and illegal guns we would be good!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It matters to the families of the 6000 Americans killed in Iraq, the tens of thousand who were wounded, the 100,000 Iraqis who were needlessly killed

Obama got us out....we never should have been there in the first place like Obama predicted in 2003

Iraq was not worth another American life


----------



## Defiant1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> I'd WANT that shit gone no matter who was responsible for it. ...  but APPARENTLY, RW idiots dont.
> 
> 
> FUCK TRUMP.



You can see that from your house?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You are comparing 8 years to 5 months.. what a dumbfuck


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


the USA already signed and accepted it on September 3, 2016. moron.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

*Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States*


*The Case for Tackling Climate Change: Why America, and the World, Need the Paris Agreement*

Ensuring that the Paris Agreement on climate change is implemented and that countries meet their commitments is in the national interest of all countries around the world. After all, we owe our children and grandchildren the prospect of a safe place to live that is free from the damages of climate change. This agreement benefits Americans. It is in our interest to stay in the agreement and ensure that all countries live up to their commitments.

The United States’ National Climate Assessment documents the dramatic changes _already _occurring in the U.S. as a result of climate change. Residents of some coastal cities have seen streets flood more regularly during storms and high tides. So have communities near large rivers, especially in the Midwest and Northeast. This has led to higher insurance rates as our communities become more vulnerable to climate-fueled disasters. Hotter and drier weather mean more intense wildfires that burn more acres closer to more people’s homes. Erosion could cause more communities to relocate. The historic commitments secured from all countries by the Paris Agreement are essential for reducing these and many other risks to the U.S. prosperity.

The Paris Agreement significantly lowered global projected temperature rise from 7° Fahrenheit to 5° Fahrenheit (3.9° Celsius to 2.8°Celsius). Less climate devastation will occur thanks to this agreement. While more action is needed, this agreement can further limit disastrous climate damage thanks to the climate commitments it secured.

Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

*Tackling a Global Threat*

No nation can deal with the effects of climate change alone. The Paris Agreement secured commitments from nearly every nation on earth to address climate change. It is a truly global endeavor. Countries put forward their climate commitments—ensuring that all nations are doing their part to reduce emissions and adapt to climate change. The commitments cover emissions from 190 countries—97 percent of global greenhouse emissions. The agreement secures, for the first time, commitments from all key emitters—including China, India, Mexico, Europe, Japan, and the US—to reduce their emissions. And since our action helps to spur others to act, we can’t protect Americans from the damages of climate change unless we act at home and help secure action from other countries.

A large majority of Americans want the United States to participate in the Paris Agreement. Americans understand that global action protects us and that American leadership is critical for securing global action.  Walking away would mean shooting ourselves in the foot.

Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States


----------



## Votto (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



So you disagree that Climate Change is just one big conspiracy to get more money?  Originally the Chicago Climate Exchange was created so that if cap and trade became law, it would take in around $10 trillion.  Those who would get rich reads like a who's who on the left with Al Gore leading the charge.  Wake up.

whatreallyhappened.com: THE SHOREBANK, OBAMA, CHICAGO CLIMATE EXCHANGE SCAM!

As for Dims using minorities as race bait and nothing more, look no further than the e-mails revealed recently that showed Dims were ordered by the DNC to listen to Black Lives Matter and be sympathetic, but refuse to offer them anything while Dims, at the same time, purport the entire GOP to be racist and bigoted

Leaked 2015 Memo Told Dems: 'Don't Offer Support' For Black Lives Matter Policy Positions | HuffPost

It's pretty sad when I can use your own Huffington Post to show you the truth about the DNC.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Trump is using the exact same strategy to defeat ISIS that Obama used

Trump claimed he had a "secret plan" to defeat ISIS....turns out his secret plan was to keep doing what Obama was doing

Trump’s ‘Secret Plan’ to Defeat ISIS Looks a Lot Like Obama’s

_Remember presidential candidate Donald Trump’s secret plan to defeat the Islamic State? And his boast that he knew more than the generals did about the Islamic State (thus implying he’d replace them once in office)? More campaign rhetoric crashing on the rocks of reality: The Trump administration just endorsed the core elements of former President Barack Obama’s counter-Islamic State plan, and Trump has decided that Obama’s generals weren’t so bad, either_.


----------



## Valerie (Jun 1, 2017)

*Making Sure that Others Are Acting: Accountability and Transparency*

The Paris Agreement provides the framework for transparency and clear evidence of what is happening across the globe. The Paris Agreement’s reporting and review mechanisms provide assurances that other nations are doing their part, through comprehensive guidelines to hold countries such as China, India, and Mexico accountable for their commitments.

The Paris Agreement includes an "enhanced transparency framework" that uses a common set of rules for both developed and developing countries (see here). These systems strengthen the international system by: (a) requiring that countries regularly report national emissions inventories at least every two years; (b) requiring that at least every two years countries report "information necessary to track progress made in implementing and achieving" its emissions reduction target; (c) subjecting these national reports to a "technical expert review" by a set of independent reviewers; and (d) conducting a public session where countries consider the progress countries are making towards their targets.

A powerful domestic motivation for countries to follow through on their new commitments as a part of the Paris agreement is built on the nature of these commitments—these targets are based upon delivering actions that are in their own self-interest. Politicians in these countries will need to follow through on their commitments as their citizens are demanding the actions necessary to meet the Paris Agreement since those measures meet pressing domestic needs such as air pollution, job creation, poverty alleviation, and reduced climate impacts. For example, China will continue to reduce its greenhouse gas emissions as part of its strategic plan to reduce air pollution and coal consumption. And India will continue to move forward with its massive renewable energy deployment to address energy poverty, and because renewable energy is the most cost-effective option.

We can’t ensure progress is being made towards commitments of major countries if the U.S. is sitting on the sidelines and not showing leadership.  

Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





The exact same strategy?

Who are you kidding?


Trump took his hands off the military, it is now unprecedented that we have not one, not two but a third aircraft carrier fleet will be around North Korea..

Trump bombed Assad when he was using weapons of mass destruction.. We have not heard since that Assad used them again


Obama response to Assad using chemical weapons on his civilians:

# kerry please Assad don't


# Obama runs like a little bitch to Iran to change the newspapers headlines

And once again assad continued to use them 

Until Trump bombed him and sent a message..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





And no Trumps secret plan is to do what Truman did ...stay there and fight.


.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > *U.S. joining Nicaragua and Syria as non participants on Climate Deal*
> ...


well look at that, we are as smart as Russia again.  You know the ones that strategically squandered Hitlery's presidential bid.  They at least know how to win, eh?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2017)

the best move today is for Trump to give the treaty to the Senate and let them vote on it.  Let's see where the libs lie afterward on their votes.  Hello 2018!! Come on President Trump do this please.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


I'm super busy this afternoon, so I haven't got time to argue, but I'm gonna say this:
ADMIT that even if it were ratified or kissed by the SC or whatever, you STILL would hate it because you don't think it will have any effect.  So don't ramble on about the legalities of a VOLUNTARY agreement which as far as I know is not the same thing as a TREATY, but I could be wrong and it doesn't matter because you wouldn't care anyway YOU WOULD STILL BE SAYING IT WAS WRONG HEADED and STUPID.
It is humiliating to be in the basket with Syria and Nicaragua while most of the educated world (and even a lot of the world that isn't very educated) recognize that if we're going to keep this planet anywhere near stable and livable in the foreseeable future, we need to use as much knowledge and foresight and brains as we can muster to do that.
Trump can revise our involvement if he doesn't want to pay big bucks.  But he should still participate.  We will see.  I think it is money well spent, but that's not up to me to say.
And one more thing, if you don't quit with that hack insult "enveloping yourself in emotion and partisan talking points" I'm gonna actually get emotional.  I don't do partisan talking points and you know it.  Aping that shit like .... well never mind, just don't.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


FOR ONCE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW IT WOULD HELP. TELL ME WHAT THIS DOES TO HELP OUR ENVIRONMENT
CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## task0778 (Jun 1, 2017)

Valerie said:


> *Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States*
> 
> 
> *The Case for Tackling Climate Change: Why America, and the World, Need the Paris Agreement*
> ...




This agreement has no enforcement mechanism, it's just a bunch of promises with no consequences if any country does not comply.   And we cannot ensure that any other country meets their commitments, and it does not come close to ensuring a safe place to live that is free from the damages of climate change.

There is no evidence that any of the cases of extreme weather events are or were due to AGW.   NONE. 

Do we know how much money the US will have to pay OTHER countries?   Do we know how many jobs it will cost us if we comply with these accords?   Do we know how much each american family will have to pay in higher energy costs?

And do we know the benefits?   Question, is it worth it?   I don't think so.   Check it out:

 In fact, using the Model for the Assessment of Greenhouse Gas Induced Climate Change developed by researchers at the National Center for Atmospheric Research, even if all carbon dioxide emissions in the United States were effectively eliminated, there would be less than two-tenths of a degree Celsius reduction in global temperatures.  In fact, the entire industrialized world could cut carbon emissions down to zero, and the climate impact would still be less than four-tenths of a degree Celsius in terms of averted warming by the year 2100.
Current Wisdom: We Calculate, You Decide: A Handy-Dandy Carbon Tax Temperature-Savings Calculator
In addition, the various country-specific emissions targets for all the countries in the Paris agreement do not offer much hope for climate impact even if all the countries comply perfectly with their promised cuts. History, however, gives little confidence that such compliance will even occur. For instance, China is building 350 coal-fired power plants, and has plans for another 800. Further, if China is not addressing its harmful smog and poor water quality, there is justification for doubting its commitment to addressing global warming. Many developing countries have shown an unwillingness to curb economic growth to reduce greenhouse gas emissions.
http://www.energyxxi.org/sites/default/files/UNFCCC Analysis of INDCs FINAL.pdf
The Truth About China – 2,400 New Coal Plants Will Thwart Any Paris #COP21 Pledges


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2017)

Let me remind you again...we are the only ones to meet our Kyoto goals.....looks like leadership to me. withdrawing from Paris doesnt mean we are going backwards...your air and water will be cleaner.....after Trump is done just as it has been under multiple Presidents going back.....Let me know when the others meet theirs.......


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

Yep...just follow the oligarchs. I'm sure they have our best interests at heart.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > If the fuck head would of stayed in Iraq , ISIS would of never got so big
> ...



Obama had 4 years to re negotiate another one.


Obama sent troops back into Iraq with out a new agreement from Iraqs Parliament.

It was a hand shake that our troops wouldn't be prosecuted .


Iraqs parlement voted on an agreement months later.

.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


You snowflakes are such groupies......frankly i'd be proud to be the only country NOT in the stupid Paris accords group.....it's nothing but a new world order operation led by socialist ankle biters attempting to bring down the USA and bleed it dry.....a group that is out to undermine American sovereignty any way it can...

Ya know why Nicaragua didn't join....?  Not because they don't believe in 'climate change' (they do) but because they just want to blame others and force more money from the rich nations...

“We’re not going to submit because voluntary responsibility is a path to failure,” Oquist told the website Climate Home on Nov. 30. “We don’t want to be an accomplice to taking the world to 3 to 4 degrees and the death and destruction that represents.”

Oquist, who was in Paris representing Nicaraguan President Daniel Ortega, said rich countries should pay more for climate change, as they were historically responsible for causing more damage to the environment and developing nations such as his own would be the worst hit.

(Syria has bigger problems to worry about than hyped 'climate change'......)

Analysis | Why Nicaragua and Syria didn’t join the Paris climate accord


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> We never should have invaded Iraq in the first



Bush was given Congressional approval to go into Iraq WHOLE Democrats declared it had to be done and Hussein had to be replaced.

Barry never asked / received Congressional Approval to go to war in Libya and Syria. He just dragged the US into 2 Un-Constitutional personal wars to help terrorists.

Libya was under control of a dictator who was helping the coalition FIGHT terrorists in northern Africa. Now it is a safe haven and jihad training camp mecca for Al Qaeda and ISIS.

We NEVER should have gone into Syria.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> odanny said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Citation needed. Especially for claimed thousands of dead due to blackouts in germany.


----------



## JBond (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If we don't invest in infrastructure = third world infrastructure
> If we drop below 50th in healthcare = Probably 2nd or 3rd healthcare
> IF we Keep dropping in education = we won't be competing with the rest of the first world at all.
> 
> I could go on...Trump and conservatives don't care.


Eliminate the liberal utopian cities, and we would be ranked #1 in everything. Get your shit together and stop dragging us down. Your refusal to educate children is costing us big time money.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


I hope it fuckin rains.  Hails.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Thanks to the montreal protocol.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




So you are another one who thinks being part of the cool crowd is cool?


This is not high school..

Once more scientists like Judith Curry and her peers are part of the 97% consensus..


Yet people call them a denier ..


Why is that?




.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


It will slow global warming which will slow the negative effects of global climate change which are already being observed and measured in many ways you are already aware of.  And you don't need to shout.  I remembered my hearing aids.  But you already know that, so why are you asking?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I have no idea what you're talking about.  If you've got a point, try again.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

" I'm going to be an accessory for the planet to heat up faster and ultimately destroy it to please my base."

Base: you're our guy


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It will slow it?



So you can pat yourself on the back while you can die in peace yet throw the world in a depression? 

Again how much is it man made and a natural variation?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 1, 2017)

Manonthestreet said:


> Let me remind you again...we are the only ones to meet our Kyoto goals.....looks like leadership to me. withdrawing from Paris doesnt mean we are going backwards...your air and water will be cleaner.....after Trump is done just as it has been under multiple Presidents going back.....Let me know when the others meet theirs.......


Citation needed for the usa meeting kyoto goals, and for being the only ones.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



How convenient.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Translation~ you refuse to watch the Congress hearings on it


.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

More bumpy cucumbers for the progressives. And Im laughing............heads are exploding all over the country today!! Matthew and Mamooth on suicide watch. All is good in the world.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How will it slow "global warming?" I guess you mean man made c02 going in the atmosphere? Since we contribute less than 5% or whatever, how is this distribution plan going to amount to a hill of beans?
People are more worried about "climate change" because that is real and their is actual PROOF of its existence. But you cant stop it. Its natural earth evolution. Like how a gash scabs over on the human body. With climate change, all you can do is prepare.
If we are so worried about our planet, why don't we focus on things we CAN change? Things that ACTUALLY effect people?
"global warming" isn't science. Its partisan talking points.
Here is actual SCIENCE. He even brings up the holes in it that people like to fill with "human made" like people used a god back when they didn't understand things. Like thunder.
How Much of Atmospheric CO2 Increase is Natural? «  Roy Spencer, PhD


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Once again Judith Curry and her peers are part of the 97% that Obama bragged about ..yet scientists call them deniers..

Once again why is that?


.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

This is just another example of...........when there is a lot of money to be spent, the progressives are fine with it as long as its not their money. Spend......spend......spend..............go............go........go!! They never care about costs...........always melting down about lack of federal funds but are just fine throwing billions at a project that nobody knows what the dick is going to happen. Frauds all...........
 So bend over s0ns............here it comes in about an hour or so.


----------



## westwall (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.








Who cares.  The Paris accord is a crock of shit.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It was only three years.  Combat troops had to be out of the cities by June 30, 2009.

How many combat divisions did Obama send in?

Obama would have intervened and helped the Kurd's in Erbil regardless.

Yeah, I bet those Iraqis in Baghdad were shittin bricks too.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Wow, so unladylike


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> " I'm going to be an accessory for the planet to heat up faster and ultimately destroy it to please my base."
> 
> Base: you're our guy


how does backing out of this do that?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If we don't invest in infrastructure = third world infrastructure
> If we drop below 50th in healthcare = Probably 2nd or 3rd healthcare
> IF we Keep dropping in education = we won't be competing with the rest of the first world at all.
> 
> I could go on...Trump and conservatives don't care.


How are you going to pay for any of things when we will be sending a trillion a year to the globull warming cult?


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

What country has to pay out $100 billion for that stupid agreement ?  Answer - US

What biggest polluter on the planet doesn't have to pay out anything?  Answer - China

6.5 million lost jobs in the US.

Terrible deal.  It is a third world welfare scheme and will not do anything to change the climate.  Hopefully good riddance.   

Piss on the stupid environmental wackos and their fake science.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...



agreed. 

According to their own UN model if they implemented their plan they would only lower the temperature by only *0.3* degrees by the end of the century.......at the cost of 100 TRILLION dollars.....what a fucking waste..!   the only ones who would benefit from this grandiose plan are politicians and enviromentalists.....

Stopping all the hot air produced by politicians would bring down the temps way faster..........


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Why would it cause a world wide depression?  Are all these countries' economies going to go belly up from switching to renewable energy sources?   New technologies and massive changes like where we get our power will of course effect our economies.  How that is managed is up to us, though, isn't it?
Another thought:  At least we can survive a depression.  Can we survive uncontrolled rapid climate change?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> What country has to pay out $100 billion for that stupid agreement ?  Answer - US
> 
> What biggest polluter on the planet doesn't have to pay out anything?  Answer - China
> 
> ...


That can be revised.  No country HAS to pay out $100 billion.  But if we want to jump on the new technology and get rich--sure, let's give the world $100 billion in energy technology.  Good for them, good for us.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What country has to pay out $100 billion for that stupid agreement ?  Answer - US
> ...


"nobody HAS to pay".....that's what they say now....but we all know how that can change over time.....especially if we lose our sovereignty to act in our own best interest....


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> That can be revised.  No country HAS to pay out $100 billion.  But if we want to jump on the new technology and get rich--sure, let's give the world $100 billion in energy technology.  Good for them, good for us.



    And Germany is leading the way. 

*"Germany's Energy Poverty*
*How Electricity Became a Luxury Good*
Germany's agressive and reckless expansion of wind and solar power has come with a hefty pricetag for consumers, and the costs often fall disproportionately on the poor...."

High Costs and Errors of German Transition to Renewable Energy - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




What rapid change? 

That's where the propaganda comes along ...there is none

Now you are sounding like Bill Nye


.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What country has to pay out $100 billion for that stupid agreement ?  Answer - US
> ...




The whole idea of AGW is based upon false science and is bullshit.

The Paris Climate Accord is a Third World welfare scheme and it is a bad deal that will cost millions of American jobs and the redistribution of American money.

Good for Trump for having the courage to say no to another one of Obama's stupid agreements. 

It is time to look after American interest and not worrying about kissing the ass of environmental billionaire donors to the Democrat Party like Tom Steyer.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > What country has to pay out $100 billion for that stupid agreement ?  Answer - US
> ...




Old lady we are starting to beat up on you and I apologize.. The scientists don't know or have a clue how much man caused it or natural variables..

It's all politics now, for Michael Mann to get a statue some where..


And he is the biggest clown ever.


.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

To my friends on the right: Don't forget you won. Enjoy the taunting and rubbing their noses in it but remember these liberal arguments are now moot.  We won and the Paris accords are passe.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That can be revised.  No country HAS to pay out $100 billion.  But if we want to jump on the new technology and get rich--sure, let's give the world $100 billion in energy technology.  Good for them, good for us.
> ...


stupid socialists are taking that country down......


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


uncontrolled climate change? That doesn't even make sense. ALL climate change is uncontrollable.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


That's better.
I heard we contribute 18%.  Global warming is caused by additional (not natural) C02 in the atmosphere.  This is causing climate change.  No reason why we can't pick up litter and clean up the oceans at the same time we reduce our impact on the environment.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

DOTR said:


> To my friends on the right: Don't forget you won. Enjoy the taunting and rubbing their noses in it but remember these liberal arguments are now moot.  We won and the Paris accords are passe.


he hasn't publically stated it yet.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Talk to every other English speaking human who discusses this Harley if you are confused by the big words.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



    You have a link that explains how they came up with that number?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

tramp is making China great again. 

Pulling out of this accord will obviously hurt the planet but hurt jobs in America because alternative energy jobs are booming. 
Makes no sense whatsoever.
Which basically is this administration motto.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


global warming is a theory that is based on models. Pseudo science, if you will.
ALL co2 effects the planet. Where are you getting this crap?
How do you think the climate has been changing for 4 billion years+?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


ALL climate change is uncontrollable. Why cant you understand that? Climate change is NATURAL.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > " I'm going to be an accessory for the planet to heat up faster and ultimately destroy it to please my base."
> ...


^^ needs a course in climate change 101. 

Ditching the Paris Agreement Risks the Economy Even As It Harms the Planet


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

LOL people like to forget billions of years of history for agenda


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jun 1, 2017)

*"What nations are not part of the Paris Climate Accord?"*

The smart ones!


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


so you think spending *100 trillion* to reduce the temperature by only* 0.3* degrees by the end of the century is worth it....? 

you lefties are on more than crack....


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

This is a victory for the white nationalist wing of the White House.
This is what happens when you bring in neonazis into the WH.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Read the link you stupid SOB
Ditching the Paris Agreement Risks the Economy Even As It Harms the Planet


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> This is a victory for the white nationalist wing of the White House.
> This is what happens when you bring in neonazis into the WH.


go play somewhere on the freeway....


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



Ask me how I know you don't have the first clue what this issue is about.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


companies can become green as they see fit......why do they need to join a group that dictates to them.....?


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

It is an international agreement like the Geneva Convention although countries aren't required to do anything but the deal is basically that they will be shamed and pressured.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I'd love it to get warmer. I'm tired of freezing half the year


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



OK, how do you know I don't have the first clue what this issue is about?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

ScreamingEagle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > ScreamingEagle said:
> ...


We're not an isolated country. We're all part of the same planet. 
Be honest. You're a science denier.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > FJO said:
> ...



I'm glad you asked. 

Please scroll up and look at the drivel you posted in this thread.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You're one stupid MF. The oceans are already rising. You obviously don't care about future generations or your grand children if heaven forbid you've breeded..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


that link is causing security concerns. Try again?


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


no i'm not....real science is a good thing...... you're just a typical socialist groupie.....


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



don't forget your rubber duckie.....and your water wings too....!


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > To my friends on the right: Don't forget you won. Enjoy the taunting and rubbing their noses in it but remember these liberal arguments are now moot.  We won and the Paris accords are passe.
> ...




   True. But I do expect it and I do expect we will be leaving this treaty no matter how many billionaire CEOs and celebrities come out against it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.
> ...



The projected heat melts snowflakes?


----------



## westwall (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...









Take a look at the solutions that are being promulgated to "control" the temperature.  They want the entire world to change over from fossil fuels to "renewables".  The problem with that is renewables are unreliable.  They also want Africa and other third world regions to be held forever as third world areas.  They don't want them to develop even though the evidence is overwhelming that as countries develop into First World nations they embrace ecology and pollution control.

They also want to take people out of the suburbs and surrounding countryside and condense them into huge apartment buildings.  Single family homes are considered too wasteful except, of course for the very elite.  Want to take a flight to Hawaii for vacation?  Forget it.  Too costly for a mere peon like you when you take into account the various carbon taxes they wish to enact to prevent people from travelling.  

How about taking a car to the Grand Canyon?  Nope.  No gas powered cars are allowed, and guess what there are no charging stations available either.  So, the elite will be able to enjoy those areas without all of you smelly peons.

Take a look at every solution they propose and it consists of crowding people into huge buildings, preventing them from travelling and taking all of their money to pay for this new utopia.  Great for the elite, but crappy as hell for the middle class.  Oh, wait a minute.  There will be no middle class!  Problem solved!  There will be a small ruling elite and the masses.  The smelly masses.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

DOTR said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


should be here shortly. I think he said around 3


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Idiot in chief: Paris Accord bad for Americans.

China cementing global dominance of renewable energy and technology

Angela Merkel is now the leader of the free world and China the leader in alternative energy and technology. 

Fuckhead DEPLORABLES: coal coal coal


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

RDD_1210 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > RDD_1210 said:
> ...



Thank you. It is to be hoped that you are not a teacher.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Just like Norway. Which, Oldlady was nice enough to bring up yesterday 
With all the incentives on EV cars and shit, manufacturers drove prices up 50%. Then, when half the country bought a car, they couldn't afford the incentive anymore. Now, they are stuck with expensive cars, high road tax, high charging tax ETC
But it wont bother the rich ONE BIT


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> ScreamingEagle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



How does one deny "science"?  Science is a very real thing.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Survival of the fittest!


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## TomParks (Jun 1, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I agree 100%


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Exactly pal that was one of Obama's plans, that's what he was after..




*
They also want to take people out of the suburbs and surrounding countryside and condense them into huge apartment buildings*



.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Idiot in chief: Paris Accord bad for Americans.
> 
> China cementing global dominance of renewable energy and technology
> 
> ...


----------



## TomParks (Jun 1, 2017)

Kudo's to Steve Bannon for correcting another Obama clusterfuck


----------



## westwall (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...







Nope.  The rich write the rules to suit themselves.  That's what the millennials and poorly read people don't seem to understand.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You do understand that had it not gotten warmer, the country you live in would still be under a sheet of ice?  You really need to acquaint yourself with a science book.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





westwall said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


in other words......Agenda 21....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




That asshole wanted to bring back caprini green in Chicago a death trap,..


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Scientists and Studies predict ‘imminent global COOLING’ ahead – Drop in global temps ‘almost a slam dunk’


----------



## candycorn (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...




You guys are obsessed with race.  Really give it a rest. 

As for the climate change, those who made the predictions that at such and such a date, we would be underwater or if the sea levels rise to X, we’re screwed should probably not have said those things.  The number of calculations needed for such statements is beyond our capabilities as a species. 

As for the climate itself, it used to get cold at night.  I remember. I used to sneak out of the house and go partying. Seldom left without a jacket.  And that was in Houston.  When I go back there, the idea of needing a jacket to go out at night is laughable.  

Something happened.  Whether it is manmade or not I guess is the question.  I tend to think it is since in 20 years, the temperature has gotten noticeably warmer.  

What always makes me laugh about you guys (besides your fixation on race) is that even if the climate is durable enough to withstand whatever we throw at it; do you guys want clean air or drinkable water????


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

westwall said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


They complain about them doing that. On certain things.. Lol the inconsistency blows my mind.
Political agenda rapes our country. From the inside out :/


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jun 1, 2017)

Matthew said:


> If we don't invest in infrastructure = third world infrastructure
> If we drop below 50th in healthcare = Probably 2nd or 3rd healthcare
> IF we Keep dropping in education = we won't be competing with the rest of the first world at all.
> 
> I could go on...Trump and conservatives don't care.



Why don't you become a teacher when you grow up, Timmy?  If it is so easy, show us how!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



How do you keep politics out of a partisan power grab?

Our brains are being used to fix our mistakes. The mistake is giving into fear of a nonexistent problem


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> 
> First from the left
> 
> ...


And where did you get your phd in climate science again?
If you are not a climate scientist your opinion is worthless. .


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

BUSINESS: Mark Cuban: 'Any reasonable person' would stay in Paris deal


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 1, 2017)

Votto said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Dims? Libtards next?
Hilarious. How many post grad degrees do you have again?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

BUSINESS: Mark Cuban: 'Any reasonable person' would stay in Paris deal


----------



## TomParks (Jun 1, 2017)

Global warming is a Chinese hoax period.....


----------



## NLT (Jun 1, 2017)

I am pulling out of paris too


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BUSINESS: Mark Cuban: 'Any reasonable person' would stay in Paris deal


Mark Cuban is not 'reasonable', like you!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BUSINESS: Mark Cuban: 'Any reasonable person' would stay in Paris deal



Mark Cuban the scientist?  That Mark Cuban?


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2017)

Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



So what makes you think this will stop anyone from developing more energy tech?

There will be research and development as long as money can be made


----------



## NLT (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Breaking Update

It’s official – “America will withdraw from Paris Accord”

As of today US will cease ALL implementation of non-binding Paris Accord.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you Mr. President!


----------



## NLT (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 1, 2017)

Finally America has an American first president. Way to go President Trump!!!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Leo released more c02 flying to receive an environmental award than my entire family does in six months.
Hypocrites.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

*nOnPaRtiCiPaNtS

as in........."I think your treaty is ghey"



*
You know.........Im coming to the conclusion that 8 years of getting dicked by Obama was all worth it because I laugh my balls off all the time in here these days thanks to President Trump!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking Update
> 
> It’s official – “America will withdraw from Paris Accord”
> 
> As of today US will cease ALL implementation of non-binding Paris Accord.


are you watching it?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


Oops, one less wing in the Obama Presidential library.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

NLT said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

L.K.Eder said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


Obama had no authority to bind us to any such agreement.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

I see it! Awesome!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

candycorn said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > I will now give both points of view from the left and right regarding the consensus that the Paris Accord is an absolute scam.
> ...




Your post was kind of good except this candy..when you have 30 people on mass transit how can you prevent one person stopping it for McDonald's and another one stopping it for Walmart a block later? When they can walk the 30 feet?

*
The winning solution would be to have smart, aggressive mass transit in our largest cities, *


----------



## BlackFlag (Jun 1, 2017)

It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

"In order to fulfill my solemn duty to protect America and its citizens, the United States will withdraw from the Paris climate accord but being negotiations to reenter either the Paris accord or an entirely new transaction under terms that are fair to the United States," Trump said from the White House Rose Garden. "We're getting out.".....Trump

Trump to withdraw from Paris accord - CNNPolitics.com

WAY TO GO TRUMP........WINNING!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> I see it! Awesome!


Indeed. Elon Musk is throwing a tantrum right now.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Tramp to planet: Drop dead


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

Valerie said:


> *Why the Paris Agreement Is Good for the United States*
> 
> 
> *The Case for Tackling Climate Change: Why America, and the World, Need the Paris Agreement*
> ...


Climate change is nothing but a vast swindle.  There is no benefit to signing the Paris agreement.  It's a red hot poker up our asses


Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I see it! Awesome!
> ...


who fucking cares?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.


Watch and learn.  He pulled us out.  We are not committed.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

ScreamingEagle said:


> "In order to fulfill my solemn duty to protect America and its citizens, the United States will withdraw from the Paris climate accord but being negotiations to reenter either the Paris accord or an entirely new transaction under terms that are fair to the United States," Trump said from the White House Rose Garden. "We're getting out.".....Trump
> 
> Trump to withdraw from Paris accord - CNNPolitics.com


The liberal media is having a complete implosion right now.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Tramp to planet: Drop dead


Watch out snowflake! The sky is falling!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Tramp to planet: Drop dead


Survival of the fittest.


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Tramp to planet: Drop dead



learn to swim.....


----------



## TomParks (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump loves his country unlike that turd Obama


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump's Douchebaggery confirmed!


----------



## NLT (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Trump's Douchebaggery confirmed!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.




I agree.....the man made global warming religion is a joke......considering the way the Russians, the Chinese, and India skate on the deal...while we get stuck with the bill....good for you to realize that the man made global warming hoax is, in fact, a hoax.......and that the science is not anywhere close to supporting anything the global warming religionists say it does...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Trump's Douchebaggery confirmed!


better watch that bed wetting. One day you are going to wake up in the Pacific.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump just earned a few points from me. He was at about -30


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.




No....Trump will still be in office in 4 years....and if the Russians take complete control, they will make him dictator and he will rule for eternity as the special Russian scientists give him the immortality formula.....

The first part about him being President in 4 years is the truth....the rest is left wing nuttery...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump is nailing this. 

"The US has great energy resources, and this agreement is a wealth redistribution scheme."

"Even if it was implemented, it would not affect the climate."

Good speech!

God has truly sent us a divine president.


----------



## NLT (Jun 1, 2017)

libtards right now


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Overall, Trump's policy agenda is quite unpopular. Withdrawing from Paris Climate Pact is among the items most strongly opposed by voters.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

I seem to be laughing harder and harder with every word!!

Fun times.........and lets face it........heads are exploding all across America tonight when they flip on the evening news.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

Every American owes President Trump his debt of gratitude. God Bless America.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

The fact that only 2 other countries in the world are not part of the pact should tell you something... Syria and Guatemala.  That's the group Trump has put us in.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Every American owes President Trump his debt of gratitude. God Bless America.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

2aguy said:


> No....Trump will still be in office in 4 years....and if the Russians take complete control, they will *make him dictator* and he will rule for eternity as the special Russian scientists give him the immortality formula


Im getting wood!  LOL


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

Listening to him absolutely TRASH and tell the truth about the GreenFund is why I voted for him.  

YOU GO MR. PRESIDENT.  WE LOVE YOU.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> The fact that only 2 other countries in the world are not part of the pact should tell you something... Syria and Guatemala.  That's the group Trump has put us in.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump pulls out of accord, riots at 11!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled whining.


----------



## Corky (Jun 1, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Every American owes President Trump his debt of gratitude.



Please mail him cash, not checks.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.


*International Law Is for the Globalists' Buttboys*

We don't have to honor any agreement made by a rejected GreenHead administration.  Are we so weak that others can chain us down to it?  Tear it up and throw it in the Eco-Eunuchs' faces.  The withdrawal takes effect immediately.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 130174 Overall, Trump's policy agenda is quite unpopular. Withdrawing from Paris Climate Pact is among the items most strongly opposed by voters.


False!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

cnm said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Because we don't follow the rest of the world...we aren't the leaders?
> ...


Apparently you believe "lead" means to imitate what 200 other countries are doing because of social pressure.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump puts AMERICA FIRST. 

That drives the LWNJ's to the brink.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> The fact that only 2 other countries in the world are not part of the pact should tell you something... Syria and Guatemala.  That's the group Trump has put us in.


So! This is about making America great again!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


What powers come with this title?

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> View attachment 130174 Overall, Trump's policy agenda is quite unpopular. Withdrawing from Paris Climate Pact is among the items most strongly opposed by voters.



which voters....?  those on the left....?


----------



## skookerasbil (Jun 1, 2017)

You know what.......this proves one thing for sure............the alarmists in here are bubble dwelling fantasy goofballs. They keep blabbering about the "science" and more and more every day, public policy in every capitol of the world is saying, "Blow me!!" regarding renewables. They throw a bone to the mental cases and move on keeping the masses happy with their electric bills.

You look at the comments in here from the members of the religion............if they were tuning in to see Gilligans Island, they'd tell us you watch the show to see the Skipper build a boat.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

Cue liberals

"We're ALL GONNA DIE"


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.


Says the dimwit who "predicted" that Hitlery Clinton would be President of the United States in 2017. 

Snowflake....it is _almost_ certain that President Trump will be your president for 8 years. Just look at history. It is very rare for a sitting president to be unseated. You can't wish your bat-shit crazy desires into reality.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Update

POTUS TRUMP: I Was Elected to Represent the Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/potus-trump-elected-represent-citizens-pittsburgh-not-paris/


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank God and thank you *President Trump*!


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 1, 2017)

Al Gore and progressives everywhere are crying over their carbon credits.


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

I really liked it!

What I loved the most was that although he never said it he basically implied that it was real throughout the speech.  That shows that he's not a mad man and that we don't have to worry about him destroying future generations.

The only thing I'm concerned about is opening up all energy sources maximally.  Can't we save some for later?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 1, 2017)

It is so nice to have adults in charge once again.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Breaking news ..

Trump pulls out..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2017)

*U.S. joining Nicaragua and Syria as non participants on Climate Deal    Trump knows always how to join the retard side.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update
> 
> POTUS TRUMP: I Was Elected to Represent the Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/potus-trump-elected-represent-citizens-pittsburgh-not-paris/


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

God bless Trump.

Now we will put America first instead of giving money to the third world welfare queens through the silly AGW scam.  

This is what we get by electing a President that is not beholding to the environmental wacko special interest lobby or think that we should use the AGW scam as a redistribution of wealth scheme.  

America first! Yea Baby!


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Here you go.  Today, I know that you just heard the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States being dropped.

You're sad, I understand.

So here is a sad kitty for you to hold and cuddle until you feel better.







Feel better soon.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

BREAKING Update:

Climate change is NATURAL and there is NOTHING we can do about it!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


-------------------------------------------------------------   good , good , good , America First  PJ !!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.
> ...



   After Trump finishes with barry's legacy......


----------



## ScreamingEagle (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


evidently the power to lead others down the yellow brick socialist road......Merkel can go fly a green kite.....


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 1, 2017)

odanny said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.
> ...


And why do you think Oil companies are so wealthy ? Could it be that there aren't too many products used today that don't use oil in the production process. I bet money you couldn't go a day without using an oil based product.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 1, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.
> ...




So El Dumpster lied when he said he would renegotiate it.  Certainly if Climate Change is a hoax, why would he do it?

Trump is such a fucking coward.  He was too chicken to tell the leaders at the G7.  He was too chicken to tell the freakin Pope.

He lied when he said he want  a better environment as he keeps erasing environmenmtal protections.

And he is still lying to coal miners.

Really, a deniers claiming they know something about science?  Really?


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Pittsburgh before Paris


----------



## ErikViking (Jun 1, 2017)

Good decision!

You should never think further into future than the length of an average reality show season.

Idiots. Joke of the millennium.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> 
> You're sad, I understand.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, is that thing real?

I'm more into Tard the Cat.
.


----------



## Timmy (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> 
> You're sad, I understand.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about our Israeli embassy not being moved to Jerusalem?


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> ...


Yeah, that's a breed of cat.  Gumpy cat was a better choice.  Wish I had thought of it.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 1, 2017)

What Trump & you Trumpettes don't get is that the US & other industrialized nations put us in the current position of having so much carbon in our atmosphere.    Why should other countries suffer because of that?  

Why should we help other countries reduce their emissions?  How stupid would it be for us to reduce ours while a Vietnam like country increases theirs?

We have a complete energy grid for our country. Other countries are trying to catch up.  As India adds a generation plant, it adds emissions.  

The idea we need to trade the livelihood of future generations for corporate profit is false.  There are more jobs here in the US in solar energy than in coal.   Our environment regulations aren't send jobs overseas, our corporations are doing it to increase profits.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Timmy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> ...





Timmy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> ...


No, I'm talking about the dumping of that economic disaster of an accord that we tore up.  But you knew that and needed to feel better.  Please feel free to hug a cat or dog or something to help you feel better.


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

This is all going better for Putin than he might have hoped in his wildest dreams.
America withdrawing from having any global influence...the Paris Accord is just one example...is going to allow Russia and China and the EU to fill the gaps.
By the time Trump's gone the world will be a different place and the US' role in it will be much diminished.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Jun 1, 2017)

We knew along time ago you fools voted for the gropenfuher, old news.




Darkwind said:


> Here you go.  Today, I know that you just had the truth of a very poorly thought out and hateful agreement that did a great deal of harm to the United States.
> 
> You're sad, I understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## pismoe (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> What Trump & you Trumpettes don't get is that the US & other industrialized nations put us in the current position of having so much carbon in our atmosphere.    Why should other countries suffer because of that?
> 
> Why should we help other countries reduce their emissions?  How stupid would it be for us to reduce ours while a Vietnam like country increases theirs?
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------  probably most don't care .   I sure don't care because i think your and the euros , algores BS is BS !!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 1, 2017)

*Merged 4 threads since this morning on Paris Climate decision.. 

It'll all sort out soon.. *


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jun 1, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Loving it.  Thanks for a visualization.  Really, Obama's library will contain not much more than you'll find in an outhouse.


----------



## K9Buck (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm outraged that my American president is putting my interests first instead of last, as our previous president did.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

boilermaker55 said:


> We knew along time ago you fools voted for the gropenfuher, old news.


Yeah but he's groping you guys.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...


BH Obama did this clandestinely.

I guess there was not enough unity in Congress to impeach him for it however.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


The idea that we have a "fair share" if this swindle is just plain idiotic.  We aren't obligated to follow the lemmings over the cliff.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


Starting to feel good again about Trump. To borrow from the repellent Mike Bloomberg, Trump's a New Yorker. He knows a con when he sees one.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


The Paris Accord does NOT protect the climate.  It simply bleeds America for no good purpose.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump has once again appealed to his neanderthal base. Does anyone honestly believe the dumbest among us should run the country? I suspect only neanderthals believe that.

Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...


Yeah, we'll believe that when Germany forms a coalition to attack ISIS.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Our environment regulations aren't send jobs overseas, our corporations are doing it to increase profits.





RealDave said:


> What Trump & you Trumpettes don't get is that the US & other industrialized nations put us in the current position of having so much carbon in our atmosphere.    Why should other countries suffer because of that?
> 
> Why should we help other countries reduce their emissions?  How stupid would it be for us to reduce ours while a Vietnam like country increases theirs?
> 
> ...


"Our environment regulations aren't send jobs overseas, our corporations are doing it to increase profits." ...because...the...environmental...over-regulation...cuts...into...the...profit...?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.


How?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that only 2 other countries in the world are not part of the pact should tell you something... Syria and Guatemala.  That's the group Trump has put us in.
> ...



Please inform me how that is making America Great Again?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Turning the U.S. into a third world country would suit our homegrown oligarchs just dandy. They'd love to drive our wages down. Wouldn't have to ship their crap manufacturing to China. Trump could make his shifty ties right here.


Joining the great swindle will turn us into a third world nation.  I'm content to watch the lemmings go over the cliff.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Trump has once again appealed to his neanderthal base. Does anyone honestly believe the dumbest among us should run the country? I suspect only neanderthals believe that.
> 
> Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.


We kicked the dumbest out of office back in November.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


We don't have to give up economic growth for a phony climate plan.  Sounds like it's making America pretty great to Me.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


That just shows what profound fools they are.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has once again appealed to his neanderthal base. Does anyone honestly believe the dumbest among us should run the country? I suspect only neanderthals believe that.
> ...



Only those who rode the short bus believe that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


<5%

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 1, 2017)

Agnotology is a powerful force in America, money pays for it and the naive follow and believe. Interesting how easy it is to convince people up is down. 

'Merchants of Doubt: How a Handful of Scientists Obscured the Truth on Issues from Tobacco Smoke to Global Warming' Naomi Oreskes, Erik M. M. Conway  

"Every country in the world has dimwits and crooks in politics, but no country treats them with greater respect than we do—or with such gutlessness. *Some con man who claims on a Sunday morning talk show that global warming is a hoax and every scientist who claims otherwise is faking it, or argues that if the rich in this country paid no taxes, their wealth would trickle down to the rest of us, is treated with respect and mildly queried, without being reminded that what he is proposing has not only been discredited repeatedly, but known back in the old days as the horse-and-sparrow theory of economics:* If you feed the horse enough oats, some of them will pass through for the sparrows." Charles Simic Sticking to Our Guns


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Then you should get off that bus.

You're probably stupid enough to think that the Paris Accords was about climate.


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



Better yet, what nations are REQUIRED to do anything and if they violate those rules, what is the punishment?

What nations are permitted to ignore the protocol, increasing their CO2 production until 2030 as much as possible.  What are the populations of those countries?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

K9Buck said:


> I'm outraged that my American president is putting my interests first instead of last, as our previous president did.


You bought his lies. Most of his stats were lies.
You also bought he was going to repeal and replace Obamacare on Day One WITH SOMETHING BETTER.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


"Leader of the free world" must be a euphemism meaning "gullible schmuck."

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> .is going to allow Russia and China and the EU to fill the gaps.


Typical liberal mush-thought. What does that even mean for a country to "fill in the gaps".  And are you really arguing that we should have signed onto a rank fraud so that we won't be excluded from future frauds? We'll have a seat at the table for the next round of fleecing. We'll have more sway at the next big climate circle jerk? Better seats in the convention hall? The pointless feel-goodism will have more of our fingerprints on it?  Sheeesh!


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 1, 2017)

$.02


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


It doesn't matter if so-called "climate change" is a hoax, and it is.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...


moron doesn't know what clandestinely means..


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Trump has once again appealed to his neanderthal base. Does anyone honestly believe the dumbest among us should run the country? I suspect only neanderthals believe that.
> 
> Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.



Good.  Remind them to send the checks to the Seychelles, Nigeria, and Yemen regularly.  Those folks NEED Pittsburgh and NY City guilt money...


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130174 Overall, Trump's policy agenda is quite unpopular. Withdrawing from Paris Climate Pact is among the items most strongly opposed by voters.
> ...


Dope can't tell the difference between an electoral map and an single issue survey.


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Does race exist?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



  I have yet to hear how giving away billions of American taxpayer dollars will fix global warming.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump has yet again demonstrated how to win, without fear. He has withdrawn USA from the Paris climate deal, designed to redistribute wealth and jobs from America to globalist Euro-Bureaucrats. Virtue signaling means nothing to this strong alpha man.

Paris climate deal: Trump withdraws US from global agreement – live

He only needed to not be Hillary, but it turns out, he can be so much more than that...

‘We’re getting out, but we’ll start to negotiate and we’ll see if we can make a deal that’s fair’


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 1, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > BUSINESS: Mark Cuban: 'Any reasonable person' would stay in Paris deal
> ...


Since when do you care about science. 
Cuban's about 100x smarter than your nitwit pussy grabber and about 4x as rich.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

It's like Trump wakes up every morning and goes "How can I outdumb myself from yesterday's clusterfuck" and somehow manages to do it every time..  cofveve!!


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, we'll believe that when Germany forms a coalition to attack ISIS.



   Germany now breeds and exports ISIS fighters to the Middle East.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

"Pulling out of the Paris Agreement would be a massive step back for racial justice, and an assault on communities of color across the U.S." - ACLU

playing the race card is like a drug for the left


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2017)

Coal is on the way out anyway.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

the meltdown begins!


----------



## K9Buck (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Did that hurt your vagina?


----------



## Mr. Midst (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't really see the victory in the situation. Not only is he not going to be able to do anything for the next 4 years, But I don't think he has any intention of replacing the accords with a better climate change plan.

I have a feeling in a decade or two, we're going to be buying gas masks and choking down smog in the morning. Like China


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jun 1, 2017)

Awesome! Nothing like a little sanity to balance against democrats.


----------



## K9Buck (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> It's like Trump wakes up every morning and goes "How can I outdumb myself from yesterday's clusterfuck" and somehow manages to do it every time..  cofveve!!



Trump hurt your vagina too?


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

task0778 said:


> It may (?) be constitutional for the President to make these kinds of deals, but I think anything that requires commitments to spend our tax dollars ought to be approved by Congress.



It was never presented as a Treaty and therefore it was never ratified. It is non-binding and therefore it's been adiosed.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> I don't really see the victory in the situation. Not only is he not going to be able to do anything for the next 4 years, But I don't think he has any intention of replacing the accords with a better climate change plan.
> 
> I have a feeling in a decade or two, we're going to be buying gas masks and choking down smog in the morning. Like China



Not being a part of the accord is already a better plan.

And what the hell are you talking about anyway? All these Eurocrats are constantly bombarding us about how it's of most importance that USA is part of the deal. Trump got them by the balls now. For a change, they will be sucking our cocks, not the other way around. Thank Trump!


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.

"As the Mayor of Pittsburgh, I can assure you that we will follow the guidelines of the Paris Agreement for our people, our economy & future." -- Pittsburgh Mayor Bill Peduto.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "Pulling out of the Paris Agreement would be a massive step back for racial justice, and an assault on communities of color across the U.S." - ACLU
> 
> playing the race card is like a drug for the left



Amen Bro.  WTF does the Paris Climate Accord have to do with _race_?  I guess it's the go to card when you haven't a cogent argument.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> It's like Trump wakes up every morning and goes "How can I outdumb myself from yesterday's clusterfuck" and somehow manages to do it every time..  cofveve!!




It's like you wake up every morning and say to yourself "How can I outstupe myself from yesterday's clusterfuck post?  Yet you manage to do it every time!!


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Trump loves his country unlike that turd Obama



There are two things trump loves, money and sex(of which I doubt he is getting any since he tweets all night) He could give 10 craps about you unless you are a multimillionaire which you might be.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Mankind was always going to destroy itself regardless.  Now it will just be sooner rather than later.
> ...



Yes, everyone. TNHarley considers himself to be a very intelligent man. He's got all the best questions.


----------



## Jarhead (Jun 1, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


in other words, you don't have an answer for him.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> It is an international agreement like the Geneva Convention although countries aren't required to do anything but the deal is basically that they will be shamed and pressured.



*It is an international agreement like the Geneva Convention*

An agreement we never agreed to.........


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Pittsburgh Mayor says they will continue to follow the climate agreement.
> 
> "As the Mayor of Pittsburgh, I can assure you that we will follow the guidelines of the Paris Agreement for our people, our economy & future." -- Pittsburgh Mayor Bill Peduto.


The mayor should be arrested.


----------



## deltex1 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'll be goddamned...as soon as Trump finished his speech my charcoal grill started smoking....WTF?


----------



## Mr. Midst (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.

At this point it seems more like they're just shaking their heads and walking away.

And besides, Trump couldn't give two shits about a good climate plan. It's been coal coal coal since day one. I guarantee you, when we're out of the accord by 2020, coal businesses and power plants are gonna go hog wild and nobodies gonna do a thing about it.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "Pulling out of the Paris Agreement would be a massive step back for racial justice, and an assault on communities of color across the U.S." - ACLU
> 
> playing the race card is like a drug for the left



Ohh it's racial justice now is it?  

Fuck racial justice.  Just fuck racial justice in the ass and make them drink the cum that dribbles out.   

Gad that's the most disguting thing I have heard all day.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

BREAKING Update

Crybaby Obama Attacks POTUS Trump For Pulling Out of Paris Climate Accord

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/crybaby-obama-attacks-potus-trump-pulling-paris-climate-accord/


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.
> 
> At this point it seems more like they're just shaking their heads and walking away.
> 
> And besides, Trump couldn't give two shits about a good climate plan. It's been coal coal coal since day one. I guarantee you, when we're out of the accord by 2020, coal businesses and power plants are gonna go hog wild and nobodies gonna do a thing about it.



They can say whatever they want, but they know the truth. USA is of vital importance.

The plan as it stands right now is a scam:


100 trillion for 3/10 of a Celsius? The predicted cost of all climate change is less than that ROFLMAO! We need some cost effective - not retarded plan to deal with the climate change. As it stands right now, the plan is clearly to enrich euro-bureaucrats and nothing else.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 1, 2017)

Jarhead said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I have no desire to discuss it with him or you. Ya fucking idiots.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump should have offered deal: If Leonardo DiCaprio & Al Gore pledge to never fly on a private jet again, I'll keep US in Paris Agreement


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2017)

BlindBoo said:


> Why wasn't President Bush able to secure a status of forces agreement that keep a US residual force in the country after his negotiated withdrawal by 2012? He had a full years notice that the UN was pulling the plug on the Occupation Mandate. What was his reason for not having that in the SOFA he signed at the end of 2008?
> 
> Wasn't Maliki's treatment of the Sunnis the real reason ISIS was able to sweep into the Sunni tribal areas with very little resistance? Isn't he more to blame for them taking that part of Iraq than either Bush or Obama?



Quite simple, for the simple minded. 

A new status of forces agreement would have come well into the administration of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama.  It was a simple matter for President Obama to have negotiated one had he wanted.  He did not.

As you know too, VP Joe Biden and President Obama claimed that Iraq was a great victory for America.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Win is a relative term, many feel the opposite about his actions with this Paris deal. Since we can't officially withdraw until 2020, It will make for an interesting campaign season.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

For a lot of Trump's fans, liberal criticism means he made right decision on Paris agreement. Mindless oppositionism in lieu of reason.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Pulling out of the Paris Agreement would be a massive step back for racial justice, and an assault on communities of color across the U.S." - ACLU
> ...



they're still at it. the ACLU also tweeted: "Drought, hurricanes and flooding will impact every American— but climate change doesn't affect us all equally."


----------



## Mr. Midst (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.
> ...



Again, I'm not saying that the Paris Accords was a fullproof plan. I'd feel better and more victorious if I believed that Trump was at all focused on getting a better deal than the Paris Accords. But he's not. 

I don't want to wake up 15 years down the road from now and putting on a gas mask so I can survive the trip to work. He doesn't have any interest in replacing the accords. Because as well all know, despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary, Climate change is a Chinese hoax. 

You get what I'm saying? I don't care about the damn accords. I care that we're not gonna pursue anything better and we're just gonna let the Billionaire CEO's of Coal companies wreck the land and the air around us so we can make just a few more dollars on coal.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Midst said:
> ...



Gas masks? WTF? Are we talking about climate change or nuclear holocaust? I think you made a mix up somewhere.


----------



## Mr. Midst (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



http://s1.reutersmedia.net/resource...5&w=&fh=545px&fw=&ll=&pl=&sq=&r=CBRE99K0G9C00

http://static3.businessinsider.com/...t-china-december-21-2016-reutersjason-lee.jpg

http://i2.cdn.cnn.com/cnnnext/dam/assets/161219172320-beijing-china-smog-super-169.jpg

Look at all that beautiful, clean coal at work


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

Climate change is a hoax.  The Climate is always changing anyway.  Mankind cannot effect it one way or another.   The Chinese benefitted the most from the Paris agreement because they could increase carbon emissions every year until 2030 at which time their participation would be reevaluated.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Leader of the free world? What powers do YOU think come with it?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2017)

DOTR said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...



It is not a treaty and there is no enforcement whatsoever.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Midst said:
> ...



Nothing  would make our competitors happier than we sign that  stupid thing.  More expensive fuel and  more  regulations means more jobs moving out of the US and perhaps to one of their countries. 

We've spent trillions on green already and we've seen the financial toll it's taken on our people.  That's besides the  fact that you can never make an environmentalist happy.  It's just not possible.  If we took every single dollar from every single American  and used that money for more green, the environmentalists would still be complaining  it's not  enough.  

So it's a waste of time and money to try and  make them happy.  It's like having a materialistic wife who you  buy cars, flowers, vacation  homes, and  she's never satisfied no matter what you buy her.   At some point  you shrug your shoulders and say to hell with her.  Get a divorce.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 1, 2017)

DJT said minutes ago on tv:  "We are getting out but we will immediate start to renegotiate ... ."

Sounds like double talk to me of the highest order.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



Now....explain logically WHY that is.

<Crickets>

Thought so.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Gina is also not a signatory of the accord.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has once again appealed to his neanderthal base. Does anyone honestly believe the dumbest among us should run the country? I suspect only neanderthals believe that.
> ...


Not exactly.

It was term limits.

And the term limits were imposed Constitutionally before you were born.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 1, 2017)

President Trump making good on his promise to make AMERICA Great again.

Which totally pisses off the America hating left.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


Add USA to the list as of moments ago, when DJT announced it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> What Trump & you Trumpettes don't get is that the US & other industrialized nations put us in the current position of having so much carbon in our atmosphere.    Why should other countries suffer because of that?
> 
> Why should we help other countries reduce their emissions?  How stupid would it be for us to reduce ours while a Vietnam like country increases theirs?
> 
> ...


We have reduced ours, in the last 14 years so far. We are at 1992 levels. Technology is how it happened and we are exporting that technology. Hating Trump won't change facts.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


Actually, you assumed I was talking about Obama.  Clinton is Obama's equal in stupidity, Obama just isn't as corrupt.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> I don't really see the victory in the situation. Not only is he not going to be able to do anything for the next 4 years, But I don't think he has any intention of replacing the accords with a better climate change plan.
> 
> I have a feeling in a decade or two, we're going to be buying gas masks and choking down smog in the morning. Like China



Sure  we will, but let me remind you that the left has been wrong  with  all their  disastrous predictions about  global  warming.  It's nothing  more  than a scare tactic to get more power  over the  people. 

You ask, I provide. November 2nd, 1922. Arctic Ocean Getting Warm; Seals Vanish and Icebergs Melt.

Global warming 'could trigger alien attack'

Report: 95 percent of global warming models are wrong

Study: Global warming will cause 180,000 more rapes by 2099

Flashback 1989: UN Predicted Global Warming Would Destroy Entire Nations By 2000


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > .is going to allow Russia and China and the EU to fill the gaps.
> ...


Read what I said.
The Paris Accord is only one way that Trump is withdrawing the US from global relevance.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself


You belong in a concentration camp!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Nationalism is beautiful!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2017)

America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam. 

I will urge Democrats now to fully defund any and all money going to any church in the country. To rescind all tax exemptions from all churches. They've become political arms of the Republican party like Faux News and are not houses of worship anymore. There are no Christians that sit in them. 

The United States has given up world leadership and will be increasingly ignored on the world stage. A low energy mentally ill loser is in the White House now and will also be ignored. Republicans your party has become non-existent and all 'laws' you pass will be ignored.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself




We have clean air and clean water? Big pharma run off and fluoride  in the water and then they are spraying the skies with strontium, barium and aluminum nano-particulates.......yeah, "da gubermint" loves and cares for the sheeple. Seriously, dude....you don't really have a clue.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 1, 2017)

This entire Paris Agreement was redistribution bullshit.   Each country submitted its voluntary pledge with no mention of how much they would reduce their emissions and there is no enforcement for any country that fails to do anything.   I have no doubt that whatever UN committee is behind this bullshit has been taking bribes from countries lining up to get as much as they can of our money.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump's decision on Paris accord has lefties everywhere shitting bricks. Now if they could just sh*t some rebar, we could build the wall!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.




Want to have a little debate on the legitimacy of Global Warming/ Climate change and what the real story is behind it? Did you know that oil is not a "fossil fuel"?? That the IPCC works at the behest of the U.N?  Step up to the plate and debate me and defend your position.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

*Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*

Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The leftist rejects are probably bouncing off the walls, GOOD!  Imagine that working for the people and not Paris. 
That doesn't mean it is all over, they aren't done and will probably pull something without a doubt.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

I was wondering where that shockwave originated that just passed overhead, Trump told the climate warmers to shove it up their ass and the liberal collective exploded. Well done Mr. President


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

Since all these stupid Moon Bats are convinced that because Trump pulled out of the Paris Climate Agreement the earth is going to burn up then they should all go out and buy one of these:





Or maybe if they are convinced the ice caps are going to melt and they might drown maybe they should build one of these:


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> It's like you wake up every morning and say to yourself "How can I outstupe myself from yesterday's clusterfuck post?  Yet you manage to do it every time!!



Ah yes, the Deplorable peanut gallery rears its head in the defence of the indefensible....


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> he hasn't publically stated it yet.



  Boom! And it's done. 

And no I'm not tired of winning yet.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

These idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out and they claim they can predict an entire planets climate decades from now? Which has more variables by a huge order of magnitude. Talk about your faux science its laughable. Tune in next week when climate warmers attempt to control the sun's orbit.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> I was wondering where that shockwave originated that just passed overhead, Trump told the climate warmers to shove it up their ass and the liberal collective exploded. Well done Mr. President



Yeah, the pussy-grabbing, sub-contractor stiffing, six time Chapter 11 'success story' knows soooo much about climate change.
Before you go and whack off in the corner at the excitement of today's news Blues boy, all he is doing is renegotiating, which is kind of ironic because the original deal was done at the behest of the US. That's right, you've kind of ripped up your own deal....only in Trump land....


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump was right. Paris Agreement isn't about Climate. It refunds billionaires $, takes away USA jobs & has gender laws. Really?!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> These idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out and they claim they can predict an entire planets climate decades from now? Which has more variables by a huge order of magnitude. Talk about your faux science its laughable. Tune in next week when climate warmers attempt to control the sun's orbit.



What the hell would you know? Since when have deplorable trailer trash become scientists? Getting a buzz from your hourly intake of sour mash doesn't make you a scientist. I'll stick with those that actually study the atmosphere. And no , going "these idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out" is not evidence. (BTW, most do predict it correctly)


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Watching liberal heads explode on social media brings back those sweet memories from election night!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2017)

See? That's how a real American President rolls


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Since all these stupid Moon Bats are convinced that because Trump pulled out of the Paris Climate Agreement the earth is going to burn up then they should all go out and buy one of these:
> 
> View attachment 130201
> 
> ...



There is a used boat on top of Mt. Ararat in Turkey they can use.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2017)

"But one must say clearly that we redistribute de facto the world's wealth by climate policy... One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. " -- IPCC

See? It's all about the Benjamins


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Liberals are more upset Trump quit the Paris Accord than they were over the Manchester bombing. Let that sink in


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Our President is choosing to put American jobs, American consumers, American energy, and American industry first.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> I will urge Democrats now to fully defund any and all money going to any church in the country.



   Why would you urge Democrats? They got their asses kicked in November. They are beaten in the House, Senate, White House, majority of states and soon the Supreme Court. They cant defund anything. Just like they couldn't stop our withdrawal from that odious treaty. 
  You must be getting tired of losing but you really have no say in the matter because we aren't tired of winning yet. 
All of Obama will be undone.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Why is doing what the Germans and French are bullying us to do--advertised as a sign of world leadership.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Update!


Ann Coulter ✔ @AnnCoulter Trump's decision on Paris accord has lefties everywhere shitting bricks. Now if they could just shit some rebar, we could build the wall! 2:40 PM - 1 Jun 2017 1,272 1,272 Retweets 3,426 3,426 likes


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where that shockwave originated that just passed overhead, Trump told the climate warmers to shove it up their ass and the liberal collective exploded. Well done Mr. President
> ...



You have an unhealthy amount of Trump hate and rage, maybe you should get some help with that.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

*U.S. Has 'Resigned' As Leader Of Free World, Says Fareed Zakaria*

Sad but true.  Neanderthals are now in control.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

This is NOT a victory for America but a sad day for the earth and the future.

Exxon Mobil and majority of businesses CEO all over America and the world support climate accord.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > These idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out and they claim they can predict an entire planets climate decades from now? Which has more variables by a huge order of magnitude. Talk about your faux science its laughable. Tune in next week when climate warmers attempt to control the sun's orbit.
> ...



My left pinky is smarter than you lib, don't force me to destroy your climate nonsense and embarrass you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *U.S. Has 'Resigned' As Leader Of Free World, Says Fareed Zakaria*
> 
> Sad but true.  Neanderthals are now in control.



Who?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



I'm lost. Like WHAT?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > America is no longer the leader of the free world.
> ...


Europe is quickly become Europestan a Muslim shit hole.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Today was a big Victory for Trump, and America!


DOWS SETS NEW RECORD as President Trump Announces US Withdrawal from Paris Climate Accord

www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/06/dows-sets-new-record-president-trump-announces-us-withdrawal-paris-climate-accord/


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

Well done Mr. President. You fools who think you destroyed the coal industry get real we'll still be burning coal for at least a couple hundred years. Tissue?


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *U.S. Has 'Resigned' As Leader Of Free World, Says Fareed Zakaria*
> 
> Sad but true.  Neanderthals are now in control.



LOL!!!

Only a dumbass Moon Bat would characterize getting out of a stupid destructive Obama deal as "resigned as leader of the free world".


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

JUST IN: Dow sets NEW RECORD as President Trump announces US withdrawal from Paris


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "But one must say clearly that we redistribute de facto the world's wealth by climate policy... One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. " -- IPCC
> 
> See? It's all about the Benjamins



Liberal's have two ideas.

1) Regulation
2) Throw other people's  money at their crisis of the day.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Win is a relative term, many feel the opposite about his actions with this Paris deal. Since we can't officially withdraw until 2020, It will make for an interesting campaign season.


Why do you think we have to wait four years to pull out of something that was never approved?


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Republicans your party has become non-existent and all 'laws' you pass will be ignored.



   I see you are missing something really basic here. The Republicans won and the Democrats lost. The laws, even "laws", the Republicans pass will be the laws of the land.
   The Democrats...well they can't pass any laws. Or stop any laws from being passed. In fact, being irrelevant, they should just go home.
   Yes we did this. And are going to keep doing it.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

In reality we are going to lost jobs. China and India will fill in those jobs globally ------ NOT AMERICA.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jun 1, 2017)

If it helps working Americans who give a damn about their country.....the Left is patently against it.


Immigration
Climate
Business Regulation
Trade
In each of these....the Left favors policies that help NON Americans more than Americans.
Kicking the SOB's out of the country would make America great again instantly.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



Point state park and I see what use to be called the US Steel building.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nothing is stopping you


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Trump has yet again demonstrated how to win, without fear. He has withdrawn USA from the Paris climate deal, designed to redistribute wealth and jobs from America to globalist Euro-Bureaucrats. Virtue signaling means nothing to this strong alpha man.
> 
> Paris climate deal: Trump withdraws US from global agreement – live
> 
> ...


The leaders of France, Germany and Italy say the Paris climate accord cannot be renegotiated as President Donald Trump has demanded.
France, Germany, Italy: Paris climate accord can't be renegotiated


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm usually not a big fan of pulling out of tight situations. However, I  have to agree that it's sometimes necessary , if you want to come at things from at different angle, for example.

Sometimes, the same tired old pushing and thrusting back and for can create very unpleasant friction and undesirable results.

So, why not just pull out, change positions or maybe even trade partners and then push for a more desirable outcome for all involved?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




And everybody takes a shower unlike the French Surrender Monkies.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

Mexicans, Muslims and RW Mericans, 

3 peas in a pod.

BRAVO! 

RW's finally found their social place in life.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam.
> 
> I will urge Democrats now to fully defund any and all money going to any church in the country. To rescind all tax exemptions from all churches. They've become political arms of the Republican party like Faux News and are not houses of worship anymore. There are no Christians that sit in them.
> 
> The United States has given up world leadership and will be increasingly ignored on the world stage. A low energy mentally ill loser is in the White House now and will also be ignored. Republicans your party has become non-existent and all 'laws' you pass will be ignored.



LOL. Too funny.

*"America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam."* 

Were you abused by one as a kid?

*"The United States has given up world leadership and will be increasingly ignored on the world stage. A low energy mentally ill loser is in the White House now and will also be ignored. Republicans your party has become non-existent and all 'laws' you pass will be ignored"* 

What you meant to say was that the United States refuses to lead the rest of the Lemmings over the cliff.


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



Home Sweet Home!


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...




Oh the trusty encline, you get one hell of a view from that thing. Mt Washington


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Oh the trusty encline, you get one hell of a view from that thing. Mt Washington



There are so many marriage proposals that take place on Mt. Washington's overlook. It's really a stunning view.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Because of business I've been to China many many times and I've witnessed the worst of the worst smog you can possibly imagine. This due to unregulated and no restrictions.  

This is in China the most violators even agreed to this climate accord. But not Trump. SAD.


----------



## grainbely (Jun 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Mankind cannot effect it one way or another.



This is entirely wrong. We can and we do. The earth is a complex system and made up of equally complex subsystems. Drastically changing inputs and outputs will affect the whole thing.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.


That is a pretty weak argument for staying in it. It was a rigged deal designed to weaken our nation and further bankrupt America. No thanks! Read the treaty on Wikipedia. It must of been drafted by nations and people that hate America. Just read the damn thing and then get back to us.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Because of business I've been to China many many times and I've witnessed the worst of the worst smog you can possibly imagine. This due to unregulated and no restrictions.
> 
> This is in China the most violators even agreed to this climate accord. But not Trump. SAD.
> 
> View attachment 130215


Trump is an ah and may he choke to death


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> LOL people like to forget billions of years of history for agenda



   It's too bad these loons weren't around to stop the last ice age from ending as the earth warmed. My God the sea level rise swamped the Bering Land Bridge and a not a single Marxist was around to cry about it 11000 years ago.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> By the time Trump's gone the world will be a different place and the US' role in it will be much diminished.




Good.

This isnt some silly game, real American boys and girls are getting maimed and killed over this PC Globalist Pax Americana horse shit and I am sick to death of it!


----------



## grainbely (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Today was a big Victory for Trump, and America!
> 
> 
> DOWS SETS NEW RECORD as President Trump Announces US Withdrawal from Paris Climate Accord
> ...


Trump has chosen a far back seat in energy technology. Not good for america. While energy is decentralized, miniaturized, and econemized elsewhere, we will still be trying to drill deeper.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

I just have a hard time believing climate change extremists when so many of them also believe boys can become girls.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



Prettiest little city.  I love going through the tunnel and having it open to that view.  Go Pens.


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself
> ...


i know, I know  you studied many many years and was too smart for any college


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 1, 2017)

Germany, France and Italy have announced that they will not renegotiate the accord.

Ergo, it's done as far as the US in concerned.  Have fun y'all.


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



Ever catch a game at PNC Park? One of the best venues in all of Major League Baseball.


----------



## Mousterian (Jun 1, 2017)

So the USA has joined Syria and Nicaragua as the ONLY COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD to refuse to reform.
Strange bedfellows, not unlike being alone with Myanmar in clinging to the Imperial system of measurement.
As always, jingoism presents as weakness.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Today was a big Victory for Trump, and America!
> 
> 
> DOWS SETS NEW RECORD as President Trump Announces US Withdrawal from Paris Climate Accord
> ...



No Steve. 
1. It's not a victory of America because only minorities like you support Trump.
2. Can you give us an example ------- Why you think this is a victory crap for America? When majority of Americans, even businesses that are polluters and around the world support the Climate accord.  
3. This is another embarrassment of America and the world are laughing at us.

Sad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where that shockwave originated that just passed overhead, Trump told the climate warmers to shove it up their ass and the liberal collective exploded. Well done Mr. President
> ...



*which is kind of ironic because the original deal was done at the behest of the US*.

At the behest of the entire country? Wow! My ballot must have been lost in the mail.
When did you get your ballot?


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

Apparently the Libtard mayor of Pittsburg is having a shitfit.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

Mousterian said:


> So the USA has joined Syria and Nicaragua as the ONLY COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD to refuse to reform.
> Strange bedfellows, not unlike being alone with Myanmar in clinging to the Imperial system of measurement.
> As always, jingoism presents as weakness.


Would you like le tissue?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Trump the chuckle head must likely think Pittsburgh. is like it was in the  1950's with steel and coal


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Germany, France and Italy have announced that they will not renegotiate the accord.
> 
> Ergo, it's done as far as the US in concerned.  Have fun y'all.




That's what was in the tweet meme I just posted lol.  " Germany etc.............


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Apparently the Libtard mayor of Pittsburg is having a shitfit.


such a goyishe kopf


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...



Remember when everything use to be held at the " Civic Arena"  the big dome thingy.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

We live in a Republic.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

For you Moon Bats that only get your news from Comedy Central and don't really understand the bad deal that the idiot Obama signed let me give you the cliff notes.

The agreement requires developed countries like the US to pony up like $100 billion to subsidize "green industries" in the developing world in the hopes that it will stop them from polluting.

The scam of this agreement is that the transfer of money is very loosely controlled and there is not guarantees that the countries won't just take the money and continue to pollute.

In addition to that silly shit there are further guideline restrictions on emissions on the US, who already spends as much on pollution abatement as the rest of the world combined.  That will result in a tremendous hit to the conomy like 6.5 million jobs and about $5K each year for every American family.

Like all of Obama's deal this one sucked to high heaven.  He is really a moron to sign it just like he was to give away the store to Cuba and to have an agreement with Iran. 

There is not substance to it.  It is nothing more than $100 billion worth of redistribution of wealth and will do nothing of substance to effect the climate.  Even liberal MIT said the effect was going to be negligible.  

How come Obama was such an idiot?

How come you Moon Bats were so stupid as to elect the idiot?  What the hell were you thinking?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



Maybe he can bring it back because after all those steel mills were shut down because of another Presidential a hole who sold us out and started giving our jobs to overseas,  many of those cities went under, thousands lost their jobs and the big steel industries went under real fast.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



In reality Chinese in China wore gas mask today.


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...



I miss "The Igloo" but PPG's Arena is a far better venue. I have tickets to Game 5, but I am hoping I won't need them. Go Pens!


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 1, 2017)

Time to tune into Tucker Carlson tonight.....he will probably have a left wing loon on that he can make look like  fool...sure, that isn't even a challenge for him...but it is still amusing to watch....


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump once again keeping his word.

After 8 years of the liar-n-chief, it sure is nice to have someone who does what he says he will do!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 1, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



  So ya wanna pay sixty bucks a gallon eh?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



That would be lovely, but I don't believe that will occur. Besides, the future of the region hinges on education, medicine, robotics, and, natural gas.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> You have an unhealthy amount of Trump hate and rage, maybe you should get some help with that.



He is a blip on my radar....I have a good laugh at him....

every day....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> [
> 
> My left pinky is smarter than you lib, don't force me to destroy your climate nonsense and embarrass you.



You wouldn't know climate change if it came up and bit you on the arse....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> We live in a Republic.



And we have a Senate that has to vote on treaties.
How many votes did it get?


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.
> 
> At this point it seems more like they're just shaking their heads and walking away.
> 
> And besides, Trump couldn't give two shits about a good climate plan. It's been coal coal coal since day one. I guarantee you, when we're out of the accord by 2020, coal businesses and power plants are gonna go hog wild and nobodies gonna do a thing about it.





Mr. Midst said:


> I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.
> 
> At this point it seems more like they're just shaking their heads and walking away.
> 
> And besides, Trump couldn't give two shits about a good *climate plan.* It's been coal coal coal since day one. I guarantee you, when we're out of the accord by 2020, coal businesses and power plants are gonna go hog wild and nobodies gonna do a thing about it.



Climate plan??  

How do you plan on something you can't control?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2017)

Uninformed sources told me that Putin made Trump drop the Paris Accord


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


steel mills started closing long before President Obama was elected, do some reading and get an education, ignorant rube

From 1974 to 1986, the American steel industry was mired in a deep depression. The primary cause was the ten-year economic downturn sparked by the OPEC oil embargo and the Iranian revolution. During these recessions consumer markets contracted significantly and demand for steel weakened considerably. With markets for steel shrinking, America’s integrated steel manufacturers were forced to cut their production and sell steel at unprofitable prices.

Lessons from the steel crisis of the 1980s


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

*I wish Trump's dad decided to pull out, too.

I was Elected to Represent Goldman Sachs not Pittsburgh...Orange Orangutan


*


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

FJO said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > I don't really think we have them "By the balls" at this point. France and Germany have come out and said they'll be moving on without the US and the treaty is non-negotiable. Canada's minister even came out and said he's disappointed in us.
> ...


 may I add to this theme of dumping the Paris accords?  I just heard that America has added some 435,000 jobs in wind and renewable energies, while it only adding about 160,000 jobs in coal.  Looks like the numbers say that America has been moving ahead in spite of Trump.   The numbers speak loudly repubs


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 1, 2017)

The left is freaking out, they forgot what an American President looks and sounds like. It's foreign to them to hear an American President stand up for Americans. Have a nice day Barrack Hussein Obama .....BUUUUUUAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


First president since Reagan that actually gets it.

We are being bled dry by the rest of the world. I don't mind helping our allys (Israel and the West), but we need to stop funding countries that oppose our values.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Trump just earned a few points from me. He was at about -30



Trump just earned -100 points from me and majority of CEOs, businesses and around the globe because of Trump ignorance. They are laughing at us. Idiot.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *I wish Trump's dad decided to pull out, too.
> *
> 
> 
> > Sucks to be a Leftist these days, don't it.


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> steel mills started closing long before President Obama was elected, do some reading and get an education


You forgot to call her a worthless Goy


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > The fact that only 2 other countries in the world are not part of the pact should tell you something... Syria and Guatemala.  That's the group Trump has put us in.



Even China most polluters and Iran supports terrorism supports this climate accord but not ignorant Trump. Sad.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

* <---Trump fans ....LOL*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't know the technicalities, but it doesn't even matter; the international agreement passed without the U.S.'s support.


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 130239



Funny, but I think that might be fake. lol


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > *I wish Trump's dad decided to pull out, too.
> ...


nope, but is rally must suck to be an uneducated old cracka rube in flyover county


----------



## Desperado (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has yet again demonstrated how to win, without fear. He has withdrawn USA from the Paris climate deal, designed to redistribute wealth and jobs from America to globalist Euro-Bureaucrats. Virtue signaling means nothing to this strong alpha man.
> ...


Sucks for them, but do we really want it renegotiated?  No better off with it dead.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> The left is freaking out, they forgot what an American President looks and sounds like. It's foreign to them to hear an American President stand up for Americans. Have a nice day Barrack Hussein Obama .....BUUUUUUAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA


RAM step up Dump needs you Bring bri too
Politics
*Donald Trump: Nobody wants to work for him because he is 'crazy', senior Republican says*





 Ben Kentish,The Independent 10 hours ago 

Reactions

Reblog on Tumblr

Share

Tweet

Email





Donald Trump is struggling to find new staff to work for him because everyone thinks he is “crazy”, a senior member of the US President's Republican Party has said.

Michael Steele said potential White House employees were put off by an environment in which aides are “flying by the seat of their pants”.

“The talent pool is shrinking, because who wants to sign up for crazy?” added Mr Steele, who served as chairman of the Republican National Committee between 2009 and 2011.

“Nobody wants to step into a situation where you’re flying by the seat of your pants and don’t know whether what you just said will hold up from one news cycle to the next," he told _The Hill_. "Nobody is going to be lining up for positions with that much uncertainty.”

_For more __news videos__ visit __Yahoo View__, available on __iOS__ and __Android__._

Mr Steele has previously said that he does not believe Mr Trump will make it to the end of his four-year term in office and that current Vice President Mike Pence will be Commander in Chief by 2020.

His latest comments come as Mr Trump is rumoured to be mulling a shake-up of White House staff after the resignation of his communications director, Mike Dubke.

Mr Dubke had been in post for less than three months when he handed in his resignation in mid-May. But he agreed to stay on until after Mr Trump’s trip to the Middle East and Europe.

The US President’s chief of staff, Reince Priebus, is also reported to be at risk of being replaced, having been blamed for many of the problems dogging the administration.

Press Secretary Sean Spicer is also thought to be under threat amid ongoing criticism of his briefings to media, although some reports have suggested that he could keep his job but give fewer briefings.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


Meh, it is within the range of accuracy, however.


----------



## mdk (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Yeah, she isn't exactly playing with a full deck.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



China can keep increasing their CO2 emissions for the next 30 years before they begin to think about reducing it, why wouldn't they Love this awful Accord -- not a Treaty


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> The leftist rejects are probably bouncing off the walls, GOOD!  Imagine that working for the people and not Paris.
> That doesn't mean it is all over, they aren't done and will probably pull something without a doubt.


*Pittsburgh Mayor Rejects Prez Citing City To Support Decision*



[URL='https://twitter.com/billpeduto'] 
	

 bill peduto *✔* @billpeduto 
Fact: Hillary Clinton received 80% of the vote in Pittsburgh. Pittsburgh stands with the world & will follow Paris Agreement @HillaryClinton https://twitter.com/theinclinepgh/status/870368024926224384 …

 3:59 PM - 1 Jun 2017
[/URL]


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130174 Overall, Trump's policy agenda is quite unpopular. Withdrawing from Paris Climate Pact is among the items most strongly opposed by voters.
> ...



Wrong------  anemically ONLY 63 millions from 212 millions registered voters. 
Yesterday was less than 63 millions. After today how many do you think supports Trump?

Even his daughter Ivanka and Tillerson disagree with this president.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> ...



Does he think his opinion matters in this instance?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 130239


 the southern swamp rubes in tidal Virginia will be crying in their single wides when they get overtaken


Who's Still Fighting Climate Change? The U.S. Military

NORFOLK, VIRGINIATen times a year, the Naval Station Norfolk floods. The entry road swamps. Connecting roads become impassable. Crossing from one side of the base to the other becomes impossible. Dockside, floodwaters overtop the concrete piers, shorting power hookups to the mighty ships that are docked in the world’s largest naval base.

All it takes to cause such disarray these days is a full moon, which triggers exceptionally high tides.

Norfolk station is headquarters of the Atlantic fleet, and flooding already disrupts military readiness there and at other bases clustered around the mouth of the Chesapeake Bay, officials say. Flooding will only worsen as the seas rise and the planet warms. Sea level at Norfolk has risen 14.5 inches in the century since World War I, when the naval station was built. By 2100, Norfolk station will flood 280 times a year, according to one estimate by the Union of Concerned Scientists.


but some slackjawed hillbilly dishwasher knows better


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > The left is freaking out, they forgot what an American President looks and sounds like. It's foreign to them to hear an American President stand up for Americans. Have a nice day Barrack Hussein Obama .....BUUUUUUAAAAAAAHAHAHAHA
> ...



Translation: This butt-hurt globalist never Trumper does not want to work for him.

He's free to take a hike, thousands are lining up to make America great again. Oh wait, that's not what he's doing, instead he is whining like a bitch.


----------



## Flash (Jun 1, 2017)

What a dumbass agreement that Obama signed.  Thank god we have Trump to put an end to that stupidity.

For $100 billion, a loss of 6.5 million jobs and a cost of about $5K a year to every American family this is what we would have got:


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 130239


Did this bird brain really tweet this (get the pun?). Wonder if she worries about Guam tipping over.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...


nor does she spell her last name with two 'V's.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


*Fake as Trump University...*


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 1, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


No, it is not the real Maxine Waters, that was Maxine VVaters, lol.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


you are not too bright are you...Covfefe


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Win is a relative term, many feel the opposite about his actions with this Paris deal. Since we can't officially withdraw until 2020, It will make for an interesting campaign season.
> ...


Because our president and leader made a promise through this accord. Just as Trump aims to make some bilateral trade agreements with other countries, it would be outright irresponsible for new leadership that may come into power in 2020 to not honor his agreements... It weakens trust and the value that our government has when making agreements with foreign powers. Do you really not see that?


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Well done Mr. President. You fools who think you destroyed the coal industry get real we'll still be burning coal for at least a couple hundred years. Tissue?



Those who oppose the use of coal, should have electricity disconnected in their house unless it was generated by wind and sun.

If they have any integrity, that is.

So, good luck living in the cold and dark.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


This Trump ..lol


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Midst said:
> ...



Like all the jobs we've lost so far because it's too expensive to produce in America.  Who makes a good portion  of our products today?  That's right, China.  

When DumBama got into office, his wife conned him into forcing restaurants to put calorie count on every  item they sell.  While it probably never made one fat kid skinny, it did give me an idea I wish Trump would adopt. 

I think what we need is a green cost on all of our products made.  It should be law.  Because most of the green costs are hidden in the product and  we   don't  know about it, I think it's time we should. 

For instance when you pay $2.30 per gallon of gasoline, there should be a disclosure that 75 cents of every gallon went to pollution  standards.  If you buy a car for $27,000, there should  be a sticker  in big red letters right on the window  of the vehicle that $8,000 went to make that automobile greener.  If you buy a lawnmower for $400.00, the price tag should inform you that $50.00 went to make that lawnmower operate with less pollution.  If you buy a can of green beans for $1.25, the label should show that .20 cents went to make those green beans greener. 

Maybe if Americans  realized how much actual money it costs them to support this hoax, more people  would realize what a real expense it is.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



What do you mean giving up economic growth?
Like what? Can you give us an example?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...



Obama leftover.  They'll catch up.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...



No shit they started closing before then you said 50's and I went on to say when they started closing down which was back in the 70's through 80's.


----------



## Chuz Life (Jun 1, 2017)

Sometimes, even if you are the longest standing member, you have to remain firm when it's time to pull out.

I know a lot on the pussified left right think that it sucks or blows but thats because they can't get past their own tendencies.

Trump has it right. It's time to stand tall and show the world that we have the balls to deal with these penetrating matters... even on our own!

If that's what it takes.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Yeah norman you dumb schmuck  Most leaders of our biggest businesses wanted the ah to not withdraw


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jun 1, 2017)

Norman said:


> Trump has yet again demonstrated how to win, without fear. He has withdrawn USA from the Paris climate deal, designed to redistribute wealth and jobs from America to globalist Euro-Bureaucrats. Virtue signaling means nothing to this strong alpha man.
> 
> Paris climate deal: Trump withdraws US from global agreement – live
> 
> ...


The current generation wins because they can make lots of money mining coal, factories do not have to spend money on new equipment to lower toxins, drill for oil everywhere in anyway. We will all be rich.

What about our children, grandchildren, great grandchildren etc.
Anyone who supports pulling out of the Paris Accord is a selfish son of a bitch.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



To bad that isn't his real account, anybody with a brain knows how to tell a real account from a fake one apparently  you don't.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> K9Buck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm outraged that my American president is putting my interests first instead of last, as our previous president did.
> ...



The replacement of Obama care is just as garbage as Obamacare but much worst. 

Really? I mean really like this one? Created by god or human?


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Only uneducated whites trash males don't hate him. That's why his approval rating sucks. 

It's also why more people want him impeached than want him to stay in office.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Too bad.  If other countries don't realize that we can do that with our electoral system, then they shouldn't be making deals with  us in the first place.  When  we change leadership, we do so to  change policies as well as the leadership.  Trump did a great thing today, and I hope he continues doing greater things in the future.  We'll run our country our way because that's why we vote in the first place.


----------



## FJO (Jun 1, 2017)

edward37 said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Midst said:
> ...



It stands to reason that the number is higher when you add something to what is new than the number that you add to something that has been there for decades.

Logic and reason speak louder than liberals.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, *are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam. *



I just love moments like these, when lefties have a full meltdown and reveal how they really feel.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



You couldn't be much more of a c*nt if you tried. He's your President, deal with it.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

*Macron says fuck off to 45*
Macron tells Trump the Paris accord is not renegotiable 

President Emmanuel Macron told U.S. President Donald Trump that the Paris climate deal could not be renegotiated and that while France would continue to work with Washington, it would no longer discuss climate issues with the United States, a French source said. 

"The president spoke with President Trump in a five-minute phone call. The exchange was direct," a source close to Macron said. 

"The president said that they could continue to talk, but indicated that nothing was renegotiable with regard to the Paris accords. The United States and France will continue to work together, but not on the subject of climate," the source added.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


That's a dangerous precedent you're setting. I don't wanna hear you bitching in 5 years when the New Democratic president rolls back on Trumps agreements. I'll still be voicing my opposition to it if they do so in the same way Trump is going about it. There is an art to diplomacy that Trump needs serious lessons in.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > You have an unhealthy amount of Trump hate and rage, maybe you should get some help with that.
> ...



LOL as evidenced by your need to spit venom and vent


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


We never had a deal as it wasn't ratified. So I guess they can try to get Obie himself to follow through but the rest of don't have to. If Trump makes any trade deals that aren't ratified they too will be subject to the next president cancelling them.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Macron says fuck off to 45*
> Macron tells Trump the Paris accord is not renegotiable
> 
> President Emmanuel Macron told U.S. President Donald Trump that the Paris climate deal could not be renegotiated and that while France would continue to work with Washington, it would no longer discuss climate issues with the United States, a French source said.
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Since all these stupid Moon Bats are convinced that because Trump pulled out of the Paris Climate Agreement the earth is going to burn up then they should all go out and buy one of these:
> 
> View attachment 130201
> 
> ...



Are you saying that these are naturally created?


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Time to tune into Tucker Carlson tonight.....he will probably have a left wing loon on that he can make look like  fool...sure, that isn't even a challenge for him...but it is still amusing to watch....



Most make him look foolish.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > You have an unhealthy amount of Trump hate and rage, maybe you should get some help with that.
> ...



You're a cum stain on his sheets.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Dangerous is letting a president do any actions like this on his own whim without ratification through the proper channels.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop (Jun 1, 2017)

Triggered Trump Rubes are all triggered LOL


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I agree with that. We need to move closer to bipartisan collaboration rather than authoritarian control by one person or party


----------



## Penelope (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 130223



Back to the early 1920's, then it was the Jews, Irish, and RC's, and women got rights, the white supremacist fundies just could not stand it.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 1, 2017)

If we let trump get away with all his bs America will soon lose it's leadership position in the world


----------



## Death Angel (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> No, it is not the real Maxine Waters, that was Maxine VVaters, lol.


Sad for her, it is easy to believe. So many black representatives in ghetto districts saying stupid things.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> These idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out and they claim they can predict an entire planets climate decades from now? Which has more variables by a huge order of magnitude. Talk about your faux science its laughable. Tune in next week when climate warmers attempt to control the sun's orbit.



Yes we can predict and forecast the weather as far as 7 to 10 days. 
So the 195 countries, scientist, CEOs, very large companies, businesses around the world are wrong? 
That Trump, Syria, Nicaragua and you are right? 
LMAO.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



Please. Don't let us stop you.


----------



## Norman (Jun 1, 2017)

ElmerMudd said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has yet again demonstrated how to win, without fear. He has withdrawn USA from the Paris climate deal, designed to redistribute wealth and jobs from America to globalist Euro-Bureaucrats. Virtue signaling means nothing to this strong alpha man.
> ...



Should have thought about that before setting up schemes like social security that your children will have to pay for... with interest. 120 trillion in debt!

Thank god Trump is helping with that, anyone who supports the accord as is, is a retarded anti-American idiot, who hates children.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Win is a relative term, many feel the opposite about his actions with this Paris deal. Since we can't officially withdraw until 2020, It will make for an interesting campaign season.


hopefully orange feces boy will be pushing up grass from a heart attack before then


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Time to tune into Tucker Carlson tonight.....he will probably have a left wing loon on that he can make look like  fool...sure, that isn't even a challenge for him...but it is still amusing to watch....
> ...



Penelope, if "libruls" are so fucking smart? Why don't they ever show up on this website? Where are they hiding? They certainly don't show up on TV to tout their views..........I think they may be mythical.....you know, like a unicorn.


(snicker)


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

Mr. Midst said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Midst said:
> ...



Trump was willing to negotiate a better deal, it was the Euro-clowns that said it was non-negotiable.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


You didn't read the report on lost jobs, and 3 trillion dollars of economic loss, this accord would have set is back?

Consequences of Paris Protocol: Devastating  Economic Costs, Essentially Zero Environmental Benefits


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > These idiots can't predict the weather more than a few days out and they claim they can predict an entire planets climate decades from now? Which has more variables by a huge order of magnitude. Talk about your faux science its laughable. Tune in next week when climate warmers attempt to control the sun's orbit.
> ...


Leadership is NOT running in the pack.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

Then go to LeMont for cherries jubilee..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Tell me what china has to do you ignorant overstuffed bag of dumbfuck
Inform us please. FFS inform us


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Way to go mal! Winner winner


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

Back in the steel mill days they referred to Pittsburgh as " Hell with the lid off."  That's no longer the case, but man o man did we end up with some kiss ass cuisine thanks to the workers that flocked there.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 1, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


*Yep that is expected. No one in the swamp and the entrenched pigs that occupy the DC corrupt swamp wants to work for Trump. That is a good thing. Thanks for the info. The swamp is draining and that is why the cries are getting louder and more desperate.* *I mean did any of you hear McCain the other day? He is a major swamp dweller and he is basically calling for war with Russia. The swamp creatures are slowly going mad.*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



$3 trillions? Really? Coming from heritage.org? You've got to be kidding me. Did you really read your link or you just cherry pick? An ultra right wing hard right media also an anti Obama which is about worthless. Give me something else. 

Literally what you are saying that ALL the CEOs, businesses, 195 countries including China the worst polluters are wrong? But ignorant Trump is correct. 

Give me an exact example of ------- Devastating Economic Cost and Lost --------- Like what? Like what business?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> At the behest of the entire country? Wow! My ballot must have been lost in the mail.
> When did you get your ballot?



Where did I say entire country? I said at the behest of the US. Your govt. Just a quick lesson here - when your president does something, it is at the behest of the US whether you voted for him or not. 

here endith the lesson


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, *are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam. *
> ...



Emotion is the only thing that drives you mental patients. You can't reason. YOU 'meltdown' a couple times a week so you think everyone else does as well. No, it's you. 

You believe a magical flying ginn and a talking snake is rational thought and physics and chemistry are just hobbies. You meltdown when multi-colored lights are shown on the White House. 

Trump should not just withdraw the US from the Paris Accord, he should lead all the slow-witted knuckledraggers to a new country that is reborn in the old Confederacy and call it FakeKristianistan. And all of you go live your dream of 30 foot walls all the way around your new shit-hole like they did in medieval times, force 11 year old girls raped by their grandfather to carry the child to term, execute people for having a religion other than Kristianity, do away with unions and minimum wage, make corporations your masters and that whatever they tell you to do is the ultimate law. 

Easy, let's break up the country and all the dimwits can go gather in one place and wall themselves in. Problem solved.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> View attachment 130228



The irony is you don't realize that all but two of those men were UN globalists at the expense of the United States.  They represented the NWO and a Hemisphere 1, for our country.  They believe that America's resources and wealth belong to the world, not us.  I bet I don't even have to point out the two patriots.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam.
> ...



You were abused as a child? Oh I'm sorry, you didn't mention that. They have a lot of good psychiatrists that could help you through that. 

I wish you well. Chin up!


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Everyone who doesn't think like you is a "knuckle dragger". Fuck you and your Climate Change stupidity.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


This is what wins elections and refreshing to think a President will stand up for America.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



So you want me to tea bag you, sorry kid, I don't swing that way. I understand Obama does though


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130228
> ...


President of the United States. Is what it is. I am not an earthling...I am an American.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

The smart ones.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Hey, I'll beleive Heritage ahead of ANY source you'll produce.  If don't wish to believe, that is your problem, not mine.  The facts remain, this Paris thing was NEVER about climate but about the transfer of American wealth to a world organization along with our giving up sovereignty.

I support what Trump did for this and other reasons.  I don't actually have to justify them to you.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Yes it has something to do with China and the rest of the world you ignorant stupidfuck. 
China is the worst polluters and they support this accord and so is the rest of the world but not you and ignorant Trump. 
Trump like you does not believe in climate change. His daughter Ivanka and Tillerson and the rest of the world support the accord. 
If we didn't have all these regulations we might end up like China. Idiot.
The whole world is laughing at us. Sad.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump is hanging on to the 35% who still support him.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



The talking snake is calling you.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Why don't you glance at it? Especially about how China don't have to go shit. Good luck


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 1, 2017)

The aclu says leaving the paris climate treaty is "a step back for racial justice and an assault on communities of color........"

You cant make this shit up..... lol


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I heard Trump mentioned that today and that is just bull shit. 
That is not what the accord says. Did you read  the accord? Link and Explain.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It's Non-Binding honey. China won't do ANYTHING to hurt it's economy. My kingdom for a smart female.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> What a dumbass agreement that Obama signed.  Thank god we have Trump to put an end to that stupidity.
> 
> For $100 billion, a loss of 6.5 million jobs and a cost of about $5K a year to every American family this is what we would have got:
> 
> View attachment 130245



That came from Trump bull shit today. Like what? Give specifics.


----------



## GHook93 (Jun 1, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.



There is zero enforcement mechanism. ZERO! The BRIC nations (nor Indonesia) aren't doing a thing under the agreement. In fact they are doing the opposite and vastly expanding coal production.

However in spite of Obama and the liberal war on fracking, through the 1000 fold increase in natural gas production the US is seeing a ginormous decrease in natural gas emissions.

See liberal only approve of wind (a horrible source) and solar (a source that has great potential but is decades away from being a via source). They hate natural gas, hydro and nuclear, 3 sources that produce little to no emissions! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Trump is hanging on to the 35% who still support him.




Sooooooo? Want to debate "Climate Change"? The origins of it? You talk big but from what I have seen, you perform very small..........you must have a GREAT argument as to why "Climate Change" is legit and what is causing it......I know quite a bit about it. I have done radio interviews about it. Has anyone ever asked you to come on a radio show and give your take on the topic? I kinda doubt it.


(snicker)


----------



## deanrd (Jun 1, 2017)

This is a major win in the GOP's "f*ck America first" agenda.  It's been going on for decades.  Even business leaders deserted Trump.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > TyroneSlothrop said:
> ...



Sorry Bush.  I didn't mean to imply that.  It was mostly directed to the liberals posting.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.



And the meltdowns begin.  Did he harm your global government and restore some sovereignty to the US bud???  Aww too bad, gives me a freedom boner, choke on it bitch.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

deanrd said:


> This is a major win in the GOP's "f*ck America first" agenda.  It's been going on for decades.  Even business leaders deserted Trump.



Ya because sovereignty restoration is bad for the US and governance from Brussels is good.  Kill yourself you stupid faggot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.



According to unelected fuckfaces in Brussels who can get fucked, this was an unconstitutional treaty (yes it was a treaty you fucking tyrannical cock sucker) and is unenforceable so eat shit and choke on my freedom boner bitch.


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is hanging on to the 35% who still support him.
> ...


You're a chemtrail conspiracy theorist...no one with any sense would "debate" you.
I'm sure you were on radio for either novelty value or as an an "expert" on a RWNJ station.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Time to tune into Tucker Carlson tonight.....he will probably have a left wing loon on that he can make look like  fool...sure, that isn't even a challenge for him...but it is still amusing to watch....



He's on right now!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



You did not even answer any of my questions. Why? 

Meaning your link is nothing but anti Obama. 
What is that supposed to represent? but bogus and full of crap.

I don't have to produce anything. You have to prove why you think pulling out from this climate accord is good for America? Not me.
I have the CEOs, businesses and around the globe that supports me. The whole world is furious and kicking our ass because of your god. 

And YES you need to justify what you are talking  about because followers like you don't even know what these means to the whole world.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > The Irish Ram said:
> ...


Oh no. I rated your post a medal. You are correct. I was agreeing with you. Keep the faith!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

Penelope said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130223
> ...



Neither can Muslims you stupid fuck.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Macron had the hutzpah to post this on twitter


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
Trump doesn't even understand how it works.
No surprise there of course.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Look lil guy, the "accord" does nothing except make you "feel" good. Nothing else.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Back in the steel mill days they referred to Pittsburgh as " Hell with the lid off."  That's no longer the case, but man o man did we end up with some kiss ass cuisine thanks to the workers that flocked there.


We needs those mills up and running again. Can't do that without U.S. coal to fire those furnaces. Trump has a master plan. Get coal production up, get steel production up, ...then manufacturing will follow.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



   When the breakup comes you won't like it. I promise.


----------



## BlackFlag (Jun 1, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> > It will stay in place for 4 years, as per the conditions for withdrawing from the agreement, and the next President will keep us in the deal.
> ...


^ poor snowflake


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Again. You don't know shit. Idiot. 
We are the leader of this planet supposed to set an example.
So if US ------- meaning Trump doesn't give a shit------ then China and the rest don't give a shit in polluting this planet. Got it? 
These are the ramifications of Trumps ignorance.


----------



## james bond (Jun 1, 2017)

I want Obama vs POTUS Trump in the octagon.  UFC rules, no holds barred, six rounds for Hater's Championship of the World.  I'll pay PPV for that.  Trump gets the iron mike.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Absolutely none, but I'm not the one thumping my chest about it. 

What powers do you think come with it?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Like what? Like what? Like what?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Every foreign leader attacking Pres Trump over Paris -further proves the deal was one sided and better for foreigners than US


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is hanging on to the 35% who still support him.
> ...


No, I was never asked to discuss it on Alt-Right radio.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Cool, we'll watch your kids roast. If not we'll know what an idiot you are.


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Stop eating steak so cows don't fart...or  some other retarded BS.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 1, 2017)

Didnt al gore teach y'all, the "science is settled".....

Lol


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Really? How does this accord make me feel good?


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I dunno, did they promise you a vibrator?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 1, 2017)

Paint your roofs white, become a vegan, ride your bike to work, dont have childrenand give all your money to africans to protect the most vulnerable ...

Before its too late !!!!!!!!!!!!   Lmfao


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jun 1, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


No we are not dumb ass.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.



Yes it did you lying fuck it required each member state to provide a framework of how they would combat climate change which Obama had already done and thus it required a 28% carbon reduction from the US by 2025 punishable by suit in the ICJ by anyone, even NGOs like the Sierra club.  More importantly it required the US to relinquish sovereignty to unelected global governance without so much as ratification from the Senate as mandated by the Constitution.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> Trump doesn't even understand how it works.
> No surprise there of course.


If it was worthless why all the fuss?


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you Mr Trump for honoring your word

Global warming is a red herring

-Geaux


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Jun 1, 2017)

BlackFlag said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > BlackFlag said:
> ...



Eat freedom boner faggot.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Go read it.  It is NOT anti-Obama, it is a group of people who follow a conservative philosophy.  Your answers are in their report and it explains pretty closely why I think its a good thing to pull out of the Paris accords.  As for what it means to the whole world, why should their greed affect Me?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

China will never abide by the Accords. And when they don't, the "international community" will do nothing. It's a massive ponzi.


----------



## james bond (Jun 1, 2017)

To celebrate, buy a gun or rifle or two, primo ammo and get a conceal carry permit.  Show the libbies who's boss.






Climate change my *ss!


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

*Return to the Planet of the Apes.  Thanks, Trump.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump sends a message to the world

While the rest of the world is willing to sacrifice for the good of the planet......America says...Fuck you, every man for himself!


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> ...


No it didn't.
It required each country to name their own target and then report back to the group each five years on how they're getting on.


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> ...


Did I say it was worthless?


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2017)

So the definition of leadership here seems to be follow the crowd and do what everyone else is doing even if you think it's wrong. Not my idea of leadership but hey to each there own.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 1, 2017)

Lets just do what leftist french sophisticates think we ought to do......
And DiCaprio...... for Mother Earth !!!!!!   Lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Horseshit.  Show me where you get this claim that 50% of the cares on the road in Norway are electric.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump sends a message to the world
> 
> While the rest of the world is willing to sacrifice for the good of the planet......America says...Fuck you, every man for himself!



So you admit that the US doesn't benefit economically from this treaty.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Every foreign leader attacking Pres Trump over Paris -further proves the deal was one sided and better for foreigners than US


No.....it proves the rest of the countries are willing to sacrifice for the good of the planet and the U.S.  Only cares about itself


----------



## Issa (Jun 1, 2017)

I was at an airline lounge in a major city with news came up. There were people from all over the world. They all were on one page, Trump is crazy and the US is going the wrong direction.
Ashamed and disgusted by this fools actions, day after he's dismantling this country to please the 25% fools that  oted for him? He's hurting them the most, as some rich follks who voted against him say...the poor just love empty promises. Enjoy your trump I guarantee you the whole world is laughing at you.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sends a message to the world
> ...



That is the way ecology works

It is cheaper to dump your shit into the rivers and air. You just don't do it because it is damaging in the long run


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then why are all the douche bags who support the treaty acting like we're missing out on something by rejecting it?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Mousterian said:
> 
> 
> > So the USA has joined Syria and Nicaragua as the ONLY COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD to refuse to reform.
> ...




He recycles his old ones.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Jun 1, 2017)

The paris treaty cares !!!!!!!

It really does !!!!!!!!!   Lol


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...




Nobody cares what Hillary the Hag thinks of it.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

Since when do we care about what "Germany and France" think?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

China spent BILLIONS of dollars to build the world's largest Hydroelectric dam... yeah they aren't trying to slow air pollution...


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

Mousterian said:


> So the USA has joined Syria and Nicaragua as the ONLY COUNTRIES IN THE WORLD to refuse to reform.
> Strange bedfellows, not unlike being alone with Myanmar in clinging to the Imperial system of measurement.
> As always, jingoism presents as weakness.




Shhhh   The adults are fawning over Pittsburgh.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the Libtard mayor of Pittsburg is having a shitfit.
> ...


People in covfefe houses shouldn't throw covfefe.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

CNN is spreading fear


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


We are missing out on being respected by the rest of the world


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > guno said:
> ...




Where does it say Obama?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * <---Trump fans ....LOL*




Hillary fans   ->


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I would rather have cash in my hand than the "respect" of European globalist douche bags.


----------



## Roudy (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Mousterian said:
> ...


After he wipes his A, I'm sure,


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 1, 2017)

Libs going jonestown over a hoax.  Pretty funny actually.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'm sure you would

Anarchists are every man for himself

Just like our President


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> ...


[URL='http://talkingpointsmemo.com/livewire/pittsburgh-mayor-trump-climate-accord']


Will he tell you what a financial mess democrat Pittsburgh and Allegheny County are.

Heavy taxation

Keeps the surrounding counties flourishing

population exodus

[/URL]


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Win is a relative term, many feel the opposite about his actions with this Paris deal. Since we can't officially withdraw until 2020, It will make for an interesting campaign season.
> ...



We already know how you feel Kathy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

edward37 said:


> If we let trump get away with all his bs America will soon lose it's leadership position in the world



He  was hired  to do a job and now he's doing it.  What do you mean "get away" with?  He's not getting  away with  anything.  This is what we want him to do.


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Mr. Midst said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Haha!
Great spin!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Yeah, starting when, in January?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

Issa said:


> I was at an airline lounge in a major city with news came up. There were people from all over the world. They all were on one page, Trump is crazy and the US is going the wrong direction.
> Ashamed and disgusted by this fools actions, day after he's dismantling this country to please the 25% fools that  oted for him? He's hurting them the most, as some rich follks who voted against him say...the poor just love empty promises. Enjoy your trump I guarantee you the whole world is laughing at you.




Just empty the lounge ashtrays and trash bags and keep working.

You have been warned about eyeballing the customers.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

ACLU are still at it: "Black and brown people are more likely to live near coal plants, and have higher asthma rates than white Americans do."


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 1, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The Earth has been warming and cooling for 4.5 Billion years......it is a pretty established plan. What in God's name is your fucking point?


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


thank you grease-ball ray from the land of cleves


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



What  diplomacy?  He has  every right to do what he did.  Just because the Commie before him  wanted other  countries to tell us how to run ours, doesn't mean he has to agree with it because of DumBama.  We don't  owe anybody anything---get it?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That money will do you a lot of good... when your grand kids are in the hospital and you are helping pay for their medical bills for COPD.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Back in the steel mill days they referred to Pittsburgh as " Hell with the lid off."  That's no longer the case, but man o man did we end up with some kiss ass cuisine thanks to the workers that flocked there.



Sorry,lol.* kick* ass not kiss ass.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

Greatest threat to humanity is not climate change, but Muslims flooding Europe


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

one way to keep up with 190 different countries is to leave the room.

smart huh.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So who is talking about dumping shit anywhere besides liberals?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

The Climate accord is a fucking joke... 
It would kill small business.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

President Trump has always stuck by his core promise to the American people. Jobs,jobs,jobs! He said it during his trip to the Middle Eadt and he said it today. God bless him!


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I was at an airline lounge in a major city with news came up. There were people from all over the world. They all were on one page, Trump is crazy and the US is going the wrong direction.
> ...


He is not president of the world. Fuck them.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 1, 2017)

MindWars said:


> *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> 
> Trump Pulls Out of Climate Accord: ‘I Was Elected To Represent Citizens of Pittsburgh, Not Paris’
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


*Uh, have you heard Pittsburgh's reply? They practically told Trump to fuck off and they overwhelming voted for HILLARY!!!*


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> It would kill small business.




thats totally opposite what business has to say about it.

dumbass.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> President Trump has always stuck by his core promise to the American people. Jobs,jobs,jobs! He said it during his trip to the Middle Eadt and he said it today. God bless him!


*Question? Uh, what jobs, fool? You people are so stupid.*


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


can't wait to the Cuyahoga River catches fire again huh moe moe?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...





The lib mayor.


Will he tell you what a financial mess democrat Pittsburgh and Allegheny County are.

Heavy taxation

Keeps the surrounding counties flourishing

population exodus


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump has always stuck by his core promise to the American people. Jobs,jobs,jobs! He said it during his trip to the Middle Eadt and he said it today. God bless him!
> ...




prisons for the demographic changes


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Every foreign leader attacking Pres Trump over Paris -further proves the deal was one sided and better for foreigners than US
> ...



It does?  Then why are we spending 42 billion in foreign  aid this year that we don't have?  What other country does this besides the US? 

_*Today, the U.S. manages foreign assistance programs in more than 100 countries around the world through the efforts of over 20 different U.S. government agencies. These investments further America's foreign policy interests on issues ranging from expanding free markets, combating extremism, ensuring stable democracies, and addressing the root causes of poverty, while simultaneously fostering global good will.*_

ForeignAssistance.gov


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...




Or hubby does


----------



## guno (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> It would kill small business.


yea it is ruining goobers bar ba cue shack  and trailer repair


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Siete said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...


No, it's hard on small business.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jun 1, 2017)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> If it helps working Americans who give a damn about their country.....the Left is patently against it.
> 
> 
> Immigration
> ...


*What the fuck ever....you nuts, just like with Nafta will see the effects someday of the shit Trump is doing and as always, you idiots will scratch your heads and vote Democratic....been here before and look forward to your return to common since....its a done deal. Oh and by the way, I want you idiots to come back in a year or two if Trump is still around and do brag about the jobs.*


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...



We don't need a fucked up United Nations telling us what to do… They can burn in fucking hell.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump has always stuck by his core promise to the American people. Jobs,jobs,jobs! He said it during his trip to the Middle Eadt and he said it today. God bless him!
> ...


AMERICAN jobs dumb shit. Several hundred thousand in place...and many more coming. Why he will be reelected.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> can't wait to the Cuyahoga River catches fire again huh moe moe?



What is Moe Moe?  Is that supposed to be some kind of insult or something?  Maybe with other kids in your school..........

You see the difference between the Cuyahoga River and Global bullshit is we had empirical evidence that polluting the water had a negative effect.  It wasn't  a theory, it wasn't a bunch of scientists who lived on government  paychecks that did their bidding, it was the fact that water does not start on fire.  

It was an experiment that had  negative results, and because of those results, we did something about it.


----------



## Siete (Jun 1, 2017)

On May 10, in an attempt to influence the president’s thinking, 30 CEOs wrote an open letter to Trump, taking out a full-page ad in the Wall Street Journal. The opening reads, “We are writing to express our strong support for the U.S. remaining in the Paris Climate Agreement.” I won’t reprint the whole letter here, but please read it.

It is, however, worth taking a moment to look at the companies whose CEOs made their views known:

3M Company
Allianz SE
Bank of America Corp.
BROAD Group
Campbell Soup Company
Cargill Inc.
Citigroup Inc.
The Coca-Cola Company
Corning Incorporated
Cummins Inc.
Dana Incorporated
The Dow Chemical Company
E.I. DuPont de Nemours & Company
General Electric
The Goldman Sachs Group, Inc.
Harris Corporation
Johnson & Johnson
JP Morgan Chase
Kering
Morgan Stanley
Newell Brands Inc.
Pacific Gas and Electric Company
Procter & Gamble Company
Royal DSM
Salesforce
Solvay
Tesla Inc.
Unilever
Virgin Group
The Walt Disney Company

This is not a tree-hugger group. And it’s not a list of usual suspects from consumer-facing brands that may want to impress consumers or seem like they don’t have a huge carbon footprint.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The global warming douche bags claim we would benefit economically from the treaty.  Which is it?  Do we benefit or not?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


Starting as soon as we can find a leader that inspires this type of attitude. All we have now are a bunch of partisan schmucks hogging the mic followed by their brainless puppets singing their praises.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

deanrd said:


> This is a major win in the GOP's "f*ck America first" agenda.  It's been going on for decades.  Even business leaders deserted Trump.



You are an idiot and on so many levels. Why would any SANE non globalist leader agree to an accord that allows our trade partners to skirt the same rules that would be applied to America? Go fuck yourself.....I am ever so tired of dealing with the terminally stupid.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jun 1, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



First it was Global Cooling....next Ice Age
Then Global Warming
Then Climate Change

All within a span of 40 years up against 4.5 Billion years where the Earth as and will cool, warm, and change.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Well, here is your chance to "hip" me to the ways of "Climate Change" and how YOU believe that my perceptions are wrong....and then I will give a rebuttal........what say ye?


----------



## McRib (Jun 1, 2017)

It's a non issue, really, all the corporations in America who were in favor of the Paris Climate Accord, to include Exxon Mobil, have pledged to remain committed to reducing their carbon footprint. The Mayor of Pittsburgh publicly declared his town's commitment to the accord ("I represent the citizens of Pittsburgh, not Paris" he says in another lame attempt at populism in the face of his stunning lack of leadership), a clear rebuke of the moron who has decided to remove the U.S. from the world stage and align itself with one nation: Syria.

Yes, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse than Bush, we have an even bigger moron in the White House who has given in to the fringe in his cabinet and even Repukes in both the House and Senate are likely wondering aloud…….what does this look like? 195 other nations signing on to the Paris Climate Accord and the U.S. going it alone? The optics are awful, and they know this. Trump hasn't a clue.

Talk about a leadership vacuum. This is truly amazing to watch, a slow motion train wreck. It's time to sit back and just wait this one out. This clown is only going to get so many chances, and he has already used more in 4 months than most use in 4 years.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I never claimed that he did anything illegal, of course he has the right to do it. I just think when you have a coalition of nations all coming together to work on environmental issues, it is very short sighted and borderline stupid to say, i'm gonna take my toys and go home... especially when we are supposed to be a world leader. It is petty and small.  I'm fine with renegotiating the deal and working on ways to improve it, but just like the "repeal/replace" BS it seems like these partisans are more concerned with ruining Obamas legacy than working on actually common sense ways to make our world better in a unifying way.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



We do?  And what did we have under  DumBama?  Can you name me one negative thing he took responsibility for?  How many times has he reached out to Republicans? 

We on the right (that elected Donald Trump for President) don't believe in man  made global warming.  That's it.  And because we don't believe in it, we don't expect our leader to abide to what DumBama  believed.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

what's the difference between Bigfoot & Barack Obama's legacy?

Bigfoot might actually exist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Wait a minute.   WTF do we need other  countries to do what we want WITH  OUR environment?  What do  we need their permission or blessing  for?  If we want  to do something, we voters will decide; not France, not Italy, not Germany, not Poland.  We  decide what we wish  to do with our country.  

Trump elected to not work with other people to tell us what  do do or how much  to  spend.  That's up to us and nobody else.  DumBama  was a surrender-first liberal like most, but  we  Republicans  don't  believe in surrendering our country to  anybody.


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So El Dumpster lied when he said he would renegotiate it. Certainly if Climate Change is a hoax, why would he do it?



No one has said that climate change is a hoax.  Our climate has been changing for at least 6 billion years.  If you're patient, you can find sea shells on the rim of the Grand Canyon.  Now THAT'S climate change.

IF the agreement can be renegotiated so that it includes ALL nations, and there is no requirement for the world environmental whatever to pay India $2 TRILLION before they are required to comply with any restrictions.  In other words, it is not simply a transfer of wealth scheme, and it is put before congress to be ratified, I see no problem.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Greatest threat to humanity is not climate change, but Muslims flooding Europe


Not even remotely close


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


It is not OUR environment....it is the planets

The rest of the world realizes they need to make sacrifices for the good of all

The U.S.   is every man for himself....profit above all

An embarrassment for our once proud global standing


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




Debate me on the "Solar Radiation Management" program aka "Stratospheric Aerosol Injection Spraying" of nano-particulates of heavy metals...you want "science"? How about soil and water samples proving this? How about your own fucking eyes if you ever bothered to look up into the sky. I have taken THOUSANDS of photos of the spraying and I have a network of people from all over the globe that report when spraying is being done and when it isn't and how it is consistent with approaching weather fronts and the use of ionospheric heaters.......debate me on this....step into the fray instead of being a cyber pussy. I don't belong to either bought and paid for political party but etch this very salient fact in stone and commit it to memory......I would slit the throat of a Fabian socialist demcrat before I would EVER support one. I despise neocons as well but your fuckwad leaders are utterly disgusting. Whenever I see someone like the Hildebeast, Barrypuppet, Donna Brazile, Debbie Wasserman, John Podesta on my computer screen? I have to fight back the urge to puke.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Our President


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Did you ever listen to any of his speeches? He constantly reached out to Republicans and they slammed the door in his face.  He then got fed up with the obstruction and went on an Executive Order binge which I didn't like but now it seems to be what Trump is adopting. 

You want me to name one bad thing he took responsibility for... I'll do better than one.

1. He took responsibility for the Dems loosing power in congress in 2010
2. He took responsibility for the disaster in Benghazi
3. He took responsibility for the terrible rollout of the ACA and asked for help from both parties to fix it. What did he get from the Reps... "Repeal/Replace"


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 1, 2017)

Man Made Global Warming is for science what the Holocaust is for history --an enormous hoax.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Incase you didn't get the memo, we share the environment with the whole world. If China pollutes we breath it... if emissions have an effect on the climate then we all are affected. Thats how our ecosystem works. Come on Ray, you can't be this dense, I know you know these things.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Man Made Global Warming is for science what the Holocaust is for history --an enormous hoax.


Whatever you say Steve... Go play with your toys now, we are trying to have a conversation here.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Yep. Have a grownup explain your words to you.


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Like I said...


----------



## idb (Jun 1, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


No point putting your name forward then.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


He ordered the GOP establishment Republicans around... they're a bunch of spineless kunts...
You can stand up for that shit stain all you want, go do your tree hugger leave the rest of us out of it


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 1, 2017)

Can someone remind me when the senate approved this accord to begin with?

Kind of silly to be outraged over withdraw when we were never officially in to begin with


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> I don't know the technicalities, but it doesn't even matter; the international agreement passed without the U.S.'s support.



*I don't know the technicalities, but it doesn't even matter;*

The technicalities, it's not a treaty.
We aren't bound to it in any way.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Man Made Global Warming is for science what the Holocaust is for history --an enormous hoax.



Oh shit, I knew you were a racist idiot, but I didn't know you were on that level of stupidity.  You're a Holocaust denier?  Wow...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I got no problem with that... Consider yourself out


----------



## MindWars (Jun 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



That is too scary of a thought for them.  They fear no Government that won't make them slaves. They don't know how to function without being slaves to their past authoritarian government.


----------



## Markle (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



I also know that we've spent trillions on pollution.  Every single product we buy today has an  intrinsic cost for green.  Is that the way  it is in  China?  

No, I'm not in favor of a New World Order.  I'm in favor of the citizens  of this country running it--not others.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Debunking Trump's Paris Climate Accord lies:

*9 Times Trump Twisted Facts In His Speech Quitting Paris Accord*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



He never took responsibility for any of those things.

Benghazi?  He sent his  minions out to lie to the American public that it was a video that nobody seen.  During the attack, he went to sleep because he had a fund raiser in Vegas the next day.  Some responsibility.

Commie Care?  He never had  one regret.  He bragged about it until his very last day in office. Need any videos, just ask.

He took responsibility for Dems losing Congress?  Dems lost Congress because of Commie Care.  Did he ever once say he would be willing to rescind it?  Of course not.  His mission (and the Democrats) was to create as many government  dependents as he possibly could.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...




You said nothing.....I can back up my argument while you duck, dodge and deflect.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


You make no sense at all. Somehow you went downhill when you were snake shit low to start with.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

used to be called global warming and when that name didn't work, they deftly changed it to climate change-because it's freezing!


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

We are splitting hairs Toddster.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 1, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> This is NOT a victory for America but a sad day for the earth and the future.
> 
> Exxon Mobil and majority of businesses CEO all over America and the world support climate accord.



This is true, but all the whacked out RW's on this board know better than the smartest CEO's in the U.S. Yes, that's right, some of these dumb fucks even claim to have college degrees, master's, phd's, jd's they must all have saved them out of their cracker jack boxes.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 1, 2017)

For the disciples of global warming, in 150 summers (years) there have been 20 heat waves as bad or worse than current-this has happened before!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> You're a cum stain on his sheets.



He's not even that to me...


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Do five minutes of research and you'll see videos of him taking responsibility of all three of those.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> We are splitting hairs Toddster.



You seem to think it's something we need to follow.
Or am I mistaken about your position?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> [
> 
> LOL as evidenced by your need to spit venom and vent



If you saw me in person you'd know I'm doing the exact opposite. I'm calm and collected. Just stating the facts, Ma'am..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Sorry friend, that's not the way discussion groups work. You get called out on a claim,  it's up to you to prove your claim--not me to prove it for you.


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

You are mistaken.  I do not think that.  I do think that if we don't help the problem in one way or another, other countries have stated they may put pressure on us.


----------



## Nia88 (Jun 1, 2017)

Its funny because Pittsburgh didn't vote for him.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Even The Weather Channel is bashing Trump.

*The Weather Channel Goes After Trump for Pulling Out of Paris Climate Accord (PHOTO)*


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Its funny because Pittsburgh didn't vote for him.


Nope...but people of Pennsylvania did.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Its funny because Pittsburgh didn't vote for him.


Proof that inner city urban shit holes don't win elections. Democrats forgot that when they made DNC convention a racist BLM rally.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> You are mistaken.  I do not think that.  I do think that if we don't help the problem in one way or another, other countries have stated they may put pressure on us.



*I do think that if we don't help the problem in one way or another*

What problem?

*other countries have stated they may put pressure on us.*

So they'll threaten the largest economy with the strongest military if we don't promise, honest injun, to waste billions (trillions?) on windmills and high speed trains to nowhere?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2017)

It's an Agreement not a Treaty. Senate does not have to vote. That's why Obama farted in the faces of the Alt Right when he did it. That why Trump farted in the face of decent America when he took America out of it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Triggered Trump Rubes are all triggered LOL


It's what won him the election welfare sponge dope head.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > At the behest of the entire country? Wow! My ballot must have been lost in the mail.
> ...



*I said at the behest of the US. Your govt*

All of my government?

*Just a quick lesson here - when your president does something, it is at the behest of the US*

Nah, that was at the behest of Obama. Until a treaty is presented to the Senate and gets the required votes, you can't say it's at the behest of the US government.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm  not responding  to anybody in  particular here, but can any of you leftists tell me what we can't accomplish on our own without being  part of the Paris Accord?


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

The problem that Senator Mike Lee of my home state Utah admitted to today on PBS, that there are droughts, places flooding and Antarctica melting at the fastest rate... that these are problems that if left completely unchecked are more expensive than trying to come up with a way to deal with them.  Donald Trump has already said he wants to work with Democrats to renegotiate Paris or make a new deal, indicating that that might be a good way to go about it.

They may try to pressure us and they may try to shame us.

Where do you always come up with this windmills and high speed trains to nowhere reference?  Why don't you try this link instead if you're so smart?:

Global Climate Change: Economics, Science, and Policy | Sloan School of Management | MIT OpenCourseWare


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump can't do a thing about it except negotiate.

The US cannot get out of it until the day after election in 2020.

It's a non-issue.


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you... I know hah?  Going to bed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Trump sends a message to the world
> 
> While the rest of the world is willing to sacrifice for the good of the planet......America says...Fuck you, every man for himself!



The rest of the world can waste their money on "green energy".
We'll be busy growing our economy and erasing Obama's "legacy".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 1, 2017)

You live in the Bee Hive state.  I have my primary home here in the City.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> For the disciples of global warming, in 150 summers (years) there have been 20 heat waves as bad or worse than current-this has happened before!



Really it has?  Is that why two years ago was the hottest year on record?  Then last year was the hottest year on record?  Followed by this year which is on pace to be the new hottest year on record?


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

*Trump phoned Europe's top leaders to tell them he was pulling out of Paris - but France's Macron responded with public lecture telling him: 'Make the planet great again'*

*President Trump announced Thursday that the U.S. would pull out of the Paris climate pact*
*He said after withdrawing, the U.S. would renegotiate and try to 'make a deal that's fair' *
*The White House says he called European leaders to discuss the decision *
*French President Emmanuel Macron and Cherman Chancellor Angela Merkel called the Paris climate deal 'irreversible' following Trump's announcement*
* They said the global pact 'cannot be renegotiated'*
* The U.S. will join Syria and Nicaragua as the only nations not in the pact*
*More: 'Make our PLANET' great again': Macron counters Trump | Daily Mail Online*

Will Trump invade France?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



CO2 causes COPD?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 1, 2017)

Good day
Pittsburgh not Paris great
USA shit taking is over


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It's not just about CO2 emissions...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent decision.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Left can't be fixed.


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

guno said:


> Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself


Hell hath no fury like a Jew denied his swindle. Suck it, ****.


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> > Too funny! the rightwing goyim are cheering!!! and they also cheer to get rid of clean water and air standards too!!!   hint stupid goyim, you are killing yourselves and you spawn faster then nature is by itself
> ...


Well, look at that. "Goyim" is ok, but k-i-k-e is censored.


----------



## blackhawk (Jun 1, 2017)

A candidate who said he would do this if elected Pesident was elected President and did what he said he would do wow what a concept. I wonder if this will catch on in the world of politics?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Get China to clean up their act, then present a treaty to the Senate.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Two wrongs don't make it right. Stupidest excuse ever.

You basically admitting that Barry's EO was wrong, therefore cancelling the first and wrong one, makes the second one right.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2017)

Just read this shit...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




That's what's its all about ...God damn son

.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Jun 1, 2017)

Trump just saved us over 3 trillion dollars.  Let the people of Pittsburgh make up the difference if they want.  
Bravo and thank you Mayor.


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

Cool... Anyway I couldn't get to bed without telling Toddster something.  I love Utah.  Utah and Idaho care about future generations in their governments.

Even if they are politically unmotivated, the BRIC nations (Brazil Russia India China) are physically capable of putting pressure on America.  They have been growing fast and I am confident they have more production than America when combined.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

catatomic said:


> The problem that Senator Mike Lee of my home state Utah admitted to today on PBS, that there are droughts, places flooding and Antarctica melting at the fastest rate... that these are problems that if left completely unchecked are more expensive than trying to come up with a way to deal with them.  Donald Trump has already said he wants to work with Democrats to renegotiate Paris or make a new deal, indicating that that might be a good way to go about it.
> 
> They may try to pressure us and they may try to shame us.
> 
> ...



*there are droughts, places flooding and Antarctica melting at the fastest rate...*

None of those things ever happened before.

*these are problems that if left completely unchecked*

How many trillions do we have to spend on windmills to prevent floods and droughts?

*They may try to pressure us and they may try to shame us.*

As long as we don't have to waste trillions on "green energy", I'll take the shame.

*Where do you always come up with this windmills and high speed trains to nowhere reference?* 

Liberals like to waste money on those things. I agree, they're stupid ideas.


----------



## catatomic (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm sorry but you seem to be misinformed on all counts and might benefit from the class I showed you,

but you have always been a great friend to me.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Trump can't do a thing about it except negotiate.
> 
> The US cannot get out of it until the day after election in 2020.
> 
> It's a non-issue.


*
The US cannot get out of it until the day after election in 2020.*

The US isn't in it, Trump can say we're out as of tomorrow and we're out.
*
It's a non-issue.*

You got one right.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

odanny said:


> It's a non issue, really, all the corporations in America who were in favor of the Paris Climate Accord, to include Exxon Mobil, have pledged to remain committed to reducing their carbon footprint. The Mayor of Pittsburgh publicly declared his town's commitment to the accord ("I represent the citizens of Pittsburgh, not Paris" he says in another lame attempt at populism in the face of his stunning lack of leadership), a clear rebuke of the moron who has decided to remove the U.S. from the world stage and align itself with one nation: Syria.
> 
> Yes, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse than Bush, we have an even bigger moron in the White House who has given in to the fringe in his cabinet and even Repukes in both the House and Senate are likely wondering aloud…….what does this look like? 195 other nations signing on to the Paris Climate Accord and the U.S. going it alone? The optics are awful, and they know this. Trump hasn't a clue.
> 
> Talk about a leadership vacuum. This is truly amazing to watch, a slow motion train wreck. It's time to sit back and just wait this one out. This clown is only going to get so many chances, and he has already used more in 4 months than most use in 4 years.





Lmfao


ExxonMobil only reason why they didn't want to pull out was because they could dictate more




Pittsburgh before Paris


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Pollution is more than just CO2 emissions....


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> The Paris Accord is only one way that Trump is withdrawing the US from global relevance.


Heavens, no! Do you mean more of our money will be spent here in the United States? Fewer social parasites will be flying around the world staying in luxury hotels in exotic locales on our dime? Egads!


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



I bet you're vegan.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...





Climate change and pollution is two different things...

This is all about C02..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



CO2 isn't pollution.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *I said at the behest of the US. Your govt*
> 
> All of my government?
> 
> ...



Naw, done in your name. Your Pres. Your govt. You don't get to decide what's what. Your representatives do.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


It's a greenhouse gas.  And "pollution" is a bit in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## cnelsen (Jun 1, 2017)

idb said:


> The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> Trump doesn't even understand how it works.
> No surprise there of course.


so what was the point?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rising oceans threaten to submerge 128 military bases: report - Navy Times


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




And I'll bet you are wrong.  And before you go on about some bull shit about cow farts and the such... just because you can't totally cut out ALL pollution doesn't mean you don't try to curb ANY pollution.  That's a logical fallacy that so many RWers are hung up on and just don't understand.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *I said at the behest of the US. Your govt*
> ...



*Naw, done in your name. Your Pres. Your govt.*

Now, undone in your name. Your Pres. Your govt.

Simple.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> ...


100 million dollars a year to the green fund.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



We need C02 idiot , this has nothing to do with your mental masturbations of God knows what..

You want to contribute I am sure they take donations....


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Rising oceans threaten to submerge 128 military bases: report - Navy Times




So ya think the parris acord will solve it?

What do you think tard there is some huge thermostat of the world?


.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


The Pittsburg Tramp wants to return to, That little round ball of white at the top of the photo is the sun:


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

President Donald Trump announced on Thursday that the United States will withdraw from a global pact to fight climate change.

Throughout Trump’s presidential campaign, he criticized the Paris Agreement on climate change. He even called climate change a “hoax” he said was aimed at weakening industry in the U.S.

Fareed Zakaria, host of CNN’s “Fareed Zakaria GPS,” appeared on CNN shortly before Trump’s announcement to talk with Jake Tapper about withdrawing from the accord.

Zakaria began the discussion by saying, should Trump go through with the exit, “This will be the day that the United States resigned as the leader of the free world.”

Zakaria went on to say that the “irresponsibility” of Trump withdrawing from the pact is “breathtaking because the Paris Climate Accords are extraordinarily flexible.”

“They do not dilute American sovereignty,” he said. “They allow every country to make its own plans. That’s why countries that jealously guarded their sovereignty like China, like India, like Russia have all signed on.”

*More: CNN Host Says 'Irresponsibility' of Trump's Withdrawal Is 'Breathtaking'*

I agree with Zakaria!  America has lost its ethical, leadership, and moral superiority.  It appears that France and Germany have surpassed us.  They are now the adults on the world stage.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 1, 2017)

mdk said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Oh the trusty encline, you get one hell of a view from that thing. Mt Washington
> ...


It's also the best place for intercourse..Right there where it meets the pavement.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


*
It's a greenhouse gas.*

So is water vapor.
Do we need to spend trillions to reduce water vapor?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 1, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.


*If Trump can't build a physical wall around American he will build a political wall and thus cede power to leaders in China, Russia, and Europe.  When a world power withdraws it creates a power vacuum that is filled by adversaries.  America's withdrawal from the Paris Accord means the US will no longer have a voice in international decisions on climate control.    *


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 1, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Could be.  How hot can it before we can no longer survive?

That's the point - it doesn't matter what (or how) things work if letting things roll means - goodbye.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 1, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 130239


It's a FAKE you twit! VV is 2 letter Vs NOT a W.


----------



## Camp (Jun 1, 2017)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


No, it is not. They will resolve the problem.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 1, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Holy epic mental breakdown, Batman.


The only emotion I feel is:


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 1, 2017)

Your dear leader refused to process it as a treaty because he knew the senate would never ratify it. That's what Trump should have done, submit it to the senate for ratification and let them kill it. Instead of passing the buck he just did the right thing and will take the heat from the deadbeats that want their checks. Fuck them.

.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

​*French President Emmanuel Macron: "MAKE OUR PLANET GREAT AGAIN"*


----------



## Wolfstrike (Jun 1, 2017)

Tiny Tim , the godfather of  global warming


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jun 1, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> The Irish Ram said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...




The universities will make that happen?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 1, 2017)

How is it that only Pittsburg gets represented? I bet a lot of cities are jealous.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 1, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


Another STUPID  who can't tell the difference between two V's, VV, and a W.
This kind of obvious STUPIDITY is why worthless lying scum like Tramp and Limbaugh have no fear of lying!!!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 1, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



*How hot can it before we can no longer survive?*

Look at life during hotter periods.
It thrived.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 1, 2017)

What was Miss Vicki's cause, global poverty?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 1, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



Why are you an Eskimo now?


.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *French President Emmanuel Macron: "MAKE OUR PLANET GREAT AGAIN"*


The popeness and his faithful taxing the people money grubbers will have to suck up those losses all on their own.


----------



## skye (Jun 1, 2017)

to make  it bigger doesn't make it true   Lakhota ^^^


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.
> ...





Flopper said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.
> ...



Hey, dumbfuck, the big loser in this "Paris Accord" would have been America....how fucking stupid are you???? What restraints were put on China? You don't have the slightest fucking clue and FURTHERMORE, I bet you believe that the second most prevalent fluid on earth is a "fossil fuel"...what a fucking moron.....begone, oh foul one......


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

Will Trump and his neanderthals turn America into a third-world shithole?  They're getting a good start...


----------



## Eloy (Jun 1, 2017)

Although Fareed Zakaria is no authority, I do believe that the European Union of free nations do not look for leadership to Donald Trump. It is fair to say the American president is a joke-a-minute for Europeans. He had no credibility while a candidate for the Republican nomination. The USA is now irrelevant for Europe which is disadvantaged having allowed ourselves to count on America for our protection during the Cold War. It is time for the European Union to rely on itself alone.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 1, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > Its funny because Pittsburgh didn't vote for him.
> ...


Democrats are trying to tell Pittsburgh that the citizens really want Trump to do what he's told by Paris.


----------



## edthecynic (Jun 1, 2017)

The Irish Ram said:


> Back in the steel mill days they referred to Pittsburgh as " Hell with the lid off."  That's no longer the case, but man o man did we end up with some kiss ass cuisine thanks to the workers that flocked there.


The Pittsburg you remember and Tramp wants all America to look like:


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2017)

I agree it isn't....

It now hates gays and trans people for some stupid reason......

France and Germany should Tariff our asses.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 1, 2017)

TomParks said:


> Trump loves his country unlike that turd Obama



Yeah, that's why he's just set your country back by 50 years, and effectively shut the US out of the development of highly profitable green technologies. 

Coddling American businesses nearly destroyed your auto industry because ultimately their cars could not compete with Japanese and European cars which were more efficient and ran cleaner. 

Furthermore, American cars couldn't meet emissions standards in markets outside the US, so it killed exports. Two of the Big 3 American car manufacturers went bankrupt and had to be bailed out by the government. 

Trump is now doing the same thing to the rest of your businesses. He's basically declared a trade war with Europe. 

The rest of the world's leaders have lost patience with Trump and are prepared to go their own way. Nobody is prepared to renegotiate the Climate Accord. Or the trade agreements.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump and his neanderthals turn America into a third-world shithole?  They're getting a good start...




Friend,

If Trump doesn't go through with new infrastructure, invest in science and fund education we will be before his term is over.


----------



## Zander (Jun 1, 2017)

Fareed should move back to Mumbai.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 1, 2017)

Who ?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 1, 2017)

All the nations that are part of this climate deal need to tariff the shit out of America.


----------



## OKTexas (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


>




Another LIE by the media, he said nothing about the science except to say this agreement will change virtually nothing. His concern was the price and overall economics with so little return, .02 degrees ain't shit for the trillions it would cost. 

.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Although Fareed Zakaria is no authority, I do believe that the European Union of free nations do not look for leadership to Donald Trump. It is fair to say the American president is a joke-a-minute for Europeans. He had no credibility while a candidate for the Republican nomination. The USA is now irrelevant for Europe which is disadvantaged having allowed ourselves to count on America for our protection during the Cold War. It is time for the European Union to rely on itself alone.


And like that agreement if you want it you pay for it! Stop expecting the united states to pay your bills.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 1, 2017)

I know when I want an opinion on my country or my President, I always turn to the bug-eyed pencil neck plagiarist Fareed The Dweeb.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 1, 2017)

French President Macron is the adult on the world stage:

Macron said, 'If we do nothing, our children will know a world of migrations, of wars, of shortage. A dangerous world. It is not a future we want for ourselves. It is not a future we want for our children. It is not a future we want for our world.'

Read more: 'Make our PLANET' great again': Macron counters Trump | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 1, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



We need CO2?  Not when we are cutting down trees at an alarming rate, and they aren't there to recycle it into Oxygen... you idiot.  Go suck on a tail pipe emitting CO2 and then come back and tell me how much you needed it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


It's common knowledge to anybody who listened to him speak, you obviously didn't.

Here is an article that has videos of a few that I mentioned. Happy now?

Five bad things that Obama has said he’s responsible for (Video)


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> French President Macron is the adult on the world stage:
> 
> Macron said, 'If we do nothing, our children will know a world of migrations, of wars, of shortage. A dangerous world. It is not a future we want for ourselves. It is not a future we want for our children. It is not a future we want for our world.'
> 
> Read more: 'Make our PLANET' great again': Macron counters Trump | Daily Mail Online



Macron, a Rothschild puppet SEZ?????? The jokes practically write themselves......LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> TomParks said:
> 
> 
> > Trump loves his country unlike that turd Obama
> ...




Dragonklunt, the world economy is based on the petro-dollar and petroleum and until enough people wake up to the scam? Nothing will ever change...the technology to be totally off of gas combustion engines has been around since the days of Nikola Tesla. I will bet a dime to a dollar that you have absolutely no clue on how the petro-dollar came to be or how this fiat currency we call the "dollar" became the world's reserve currency per the Bretton Woods agreement shortly after WWII....I will further double down on the fact that you haven't a fucking clue as to why China and other "developing countries" were given a free pass on adhering to the Paris Accord that would have been enforced on us WHILE sending BILLIONS of dollars to underdeveloped nations...ever heard of the "Rio Conference of 1992"? Agenda 21? "Sustainable Development"?????

Of course you haven't because you are a pseudo intellectual with a big ol bag of nothing.......debate me, confront me.......bring something other than leftard/pseudo liberal conjecture so I can crush it to the amusement of the masses........step up to the plate, bitch....it's the bottom of the 9th inning and the leftard clown posse needs a purse-swinger that can hit a fast ball.........what say ye????


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 1, 2017)

Way to Go Donald Trump


----------



## Eloy (Jun 1, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > Although Fareed Zakaria is no authority, I do believe that the European Union of free nations do not look for leadership to Donald Trump. It is fair to say the American president is a joke-a-minute for Europeans. He had no credibility while a candidate for the Republican nomination. The USA is now irrelevant for Europe which is disadvantaged having allowed ourselves to count on America for our protection during the Cold War. It is time for the European Union to rely on itself alone.
> ...


Not all states of the European Union (EU) are members of NATO and these members owe nothing to the USA.
Germany was in no position after WWII to decide anything being occupied in the west by the Americans, British, and French while the east was under Moscau. France has tried to have an independent voice on defense but this has met with limited success because NATO was dragging the French into all kinds of foreign entanglements. It is time for a European Union realignment, to beef-up the EU battle groups as an integrated European Union Armed Forces, paid for and sustained by the EU alone.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Whose talking about NATO moron? That agreement he said no to stupid!
The agreement was non binding.
The agreement was non enforceable.
And America was expected to pick up the entire tab!

You want it the you pay for it! America is not your ebt card. Got it idiot?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...



#1 Which nations in the E.U are not in NATO....

#2 What enemy is it that NATO countries need to prepare to fight against???????


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



I can see that by your posts /sarcasm


----------



## Eloy (Jun 1, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Everyone gets one chance to call me a moron before going on my 'ignore' list.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...


Tipsy...what is your preference...I like Grey Goose served over Democratic crow.


----------



## Bush92 (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


Fuck face.


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


How about I call you a kunt instead? Mother fucking lying ass liberal trash.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 1, 2017)

Eloy said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...




Go ahead and "Ignore" me, Eloy....you have never been able to refute my claims or debunk mine. But PLEASE keep posting because you are like a gift that keeps on giving and I use postings from morons like you like a prop.......thank you for "being you".....

(snicker)


----------



## DarkFury (Jun 1, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


He needs a safe space where his lies won't be questioned. He's a liberal pussy!


----------



## Eloy (Jun 2, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Answer #1 - EU nations not in NATO:
Austria, Finland, Ireland, Malta, Cyprus, and Sweden are in the EU, but not in NATO.

Answer #2 - Potental EU enemy:
States which were under the Soviet Union but are now members of the EU are more threatened by Russia than those in the west. Of particular concern are those with populations of Russian speakers whom Vladimir Putin likes to champion. Therefore, Estonia, Latvia, and Lithuania are on alert. Poland is watching what happens to its neighbor, Ukraine.
Turkey is not in the EU but as a member of NATO it has gone unpunished for its continued occupation of northern Cyprus, an EU member.

*EDIT:* I paid the courtesy of replying to you before I saw your post calling me a moron. You will not hear from me again.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Naw, done in your name. Your Pres. Your govt.*
> 
> Now, undone in your name. Your Pres. Your govt.
> 
> Simple.



Not mine...never was, never will be....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> I can see that by your posts /sarcasm



Sarcasm is correct, but not in the way you think. Also, as an aside, sarcasm is rarely said or meant in a heated manner, thus you prove my point. Thanks....


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> French President Macron is the adult on the world stage:
> 
> Macron said, 'If we do nothing, our children will know a world of migrations, of wars, of shortage. e



  Who does he expect to believe that outside Eurabia?


----------



## oreo (Jun 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> ...




I think you mean make America last again.  This was a *190 country* climate accord.  Washington & Bejing worked on it for years.  Now we have joined the only 2 countries in the world that didn't sign onto it.  *Syria and Nicaragua.  *

Not only were world leaders were telling Trump to not exist this agreement but *EXON/MOBILE* and many other American companies told him not to do it.  *This is NOT a job creator--it's a job destroyer. * China will now take the lead on green energy--and we will be put in *last place.*
Exxon and Conoco Reiterate Support for Paris Climate Deal
Energy Companies Urge Trump To Remain In Paris Climate Agreement
U.S. Business Leaders Want to Stay in the Paris Climate Accord

*Our allies look at Trump like the drunken uncle you have to invite to the bar-b-q--who sits in the yard alone and every now and then comes out of his stupor to blurt out something outrageous.* _They will never respect him._


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

Eloy said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Eloy said:
> ...


 

None of those countries would bring anything to the table in the case of a war....so that is a major "fail" on your part.

Russia hasn't invaded any country since the ruble was destroyed in a currency swap that happened in 1991 and since then they have simply tried to get back on their feet since the raping, pillaging and plundering of their country happened much in the same manner as America with the orchestrated collapse of 1929. Putin kicked out the Rothschilds and has worked on kicking out the oligarchs that wanted to keep the status quo. There would have been no Bolshevik Revolution without Wall Street intervention that is ran by the international bankers. The people of Russia suffered a genocide that makes the Holocaust pale in comparison. Eisenhower sent back 100's of thousands of Russians under "Operation Keelhaul" back to the USSR to be massacred or sent to the gulags. Communism in the U.S.S.R was propped up intentionally by the western powers to enrich the military industrial complex and that is a fucking fact. "Ignore" me.......like I give a shit either way.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




LMAO!!!! China was given a 13 year waiver on having to do ANYTHING about their (snicker) "carbon footprint". Green energy? How about "free energy" solutions that have been around since the days of Tesla that has been suppressed because the economy that is ruled by an international group of elites runs on petroleum.....your "Pollyanna" view of what could be is simply a dream...........I bet you still hide a tooth under your pillow....dumb ass.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



But YOU understand everything.

If you scale all the greenhouse gases to olympic size swimming pool, do you know how much of that would be man made?

Eight teaspoons.

Do you really think that cutting it to seven would change anything?

You sure fart too much for a vegan.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Siete said:


> On May 10, in an attempt to influence the president’s thinking, 30 CEOs wrote an open letter to Trump, taking out a full-page ad in the Wall Street Journal. The opening reads, “We are writing to express our strong support for the U.S. remaining in the Paris Climate Agreement.” I won’t reprint the whole letter here, but please read it.
> 
> It is, however, worth taking a moment to look at the companies whose CEOs made their views known:
> 
> ...



They are a bunch of globalist douche bags.  Sucking up to government is what they do.


----------



## james bond (Jun 2, 2017)

[





oreo said:


> I think you mean make America last again.  This was a *190 country* climate accord.  Washington & Bejing worked on it for years.



You mean Beijing and Obama worked on it for two years.  More reason to scrap it.  Obama has already taken us down from being the #1 country in the world.  I would BLAME OBAMA for the decision made today.  He just wouldn't listen.  Thus, people voted for "Make America Great Again."  Obama was such a selfish pr*ck that he would not work with the Republicans and divided the country.  You reap what you sow and this is why all of this is coming back to destroy his legacy.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I'll trust a man who admits he's looking out for himself before I'll trust some weasel who claims everything he does is for the sake of others.  The later is most surely a liar.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



How many trees you planted?


----------



## Eloy (Jun 2, 2017)

In Donald Trump, America shows its new face to the world. We see it. We get the message. _Adios Muchachos.

_


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 2, 2017)

When will Trump speak to the French in French?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



CO2 doesn't cause COPD, numskull, and climate change is the biggest swindle ever perpetrated.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



The mayor of Pittsburgh is not the same as the people of Pittsburgh, dumbass.  The former is just a sleazy politician.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Siete said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...


You mean a few government cock sucking CEOs of large corporations.  Whenever a snowflake makes claims about "what business has to say," it's guaranteed to be not what business has to say.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > *Trump defined what his “America First” agenda means with a strong rebuke of the Paris Agreement on Climate Change Thursday, which the president said would have negatively impacted American workers.*
> ...



While rest of PA said fuck off to... ?


----------



## james bond (Jun 2, 2017)

LMAO #ClimateChangeAlarmists.  "You can judge how little climate alarmists care about actual science by looking at ridiculous grandstanding stunts like New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio’s insistence that his city will obey the Paris restrictions, even if the U.S. government pulls out. One city obeying madcap restrictions that would not have made a difference even if the entire world played along is an even more offensive example of politicians forcing their serfs to suffer for no real purpose. De Blasio is a fanatic and a political opportunist, not a scientist."

Top 7 Worst Reasons to Keep the Paris Climate Accord


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 2, 2017)

The world(all 195 nations) should Tariff the shit out of economy for this.

America is a enemy of the world.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Fuck you and your one world government pile of crap... Obama was a NWO guy too, just as Clinton was.   We were one president away from you idiots demolishing the US and forcing socialism on us...  Trump kicked that dream in the ass and broke up your Utopian dream of socialism and forcing others to think as you do..

Carlin was right about stupid people.. You idiots elected four presidents with our destruction in mind.. Now F/Off


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

odanny said:


> It's a non issue, really, all the corporations in America who were in favor of the Paris Climate Accord, to include Exxon Mobil, have pledged to remain committed to reducing their carbon footprint. The Mayor of Pittsburgh publicly declared his town's commitment to the accord ("I represent the citizens of Pittsburgh, not Paris" he says in another lame attempt at populism in the face of his stunning lack of leadership), a clear rebuke of the moron who has decided to remove the U.S. from the world stage and align itself with one nation: Syria.
> 
> Yes, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse than Bush, we have an even bigger moron in the White House who has given in to the fringe in his cabinet and even Repukes in both the House and Senate are likely wondering aloud…….what does this look like? 195 other nations signing on to the Paris Climate Accord and the U.S. going it alone? The optics are awful, and they know this. Trump hasn't a clue.
> 
> Talk about a leadership vacuum. This is truly amazing to watch, a slow motion train wreck. It's time to sit back and just wait this one out. This clown is only going to get so many chances, and he has already used more in 4 months than most use in 4 years.



Following the lemmings over the cliff would be a leadership vacuum," and that's exactly what you and all the other snowflakes endorse.  Trump did what hew


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...







We are all so tired of this sanctimonious hectoring.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


In case you didn't get the memo, climate change is a con and a swindle.  If you want to do something about pollution in China, then do it.  Don't expect the USA to follow the climate change lemmings over the cliff.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



He reached out to Republicans?  Is that when he said they should sit in the back and shut up?


----------



## Eloy (Jun 2, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> When will Trump speak to the French in French?


Macron is far too optimistic about the willingness of America under Trump to cooperate with its allies.


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 2, 2017)

Just watching Nightline- seems half the Great Barrier Reef has died in the last 2 years. No worries, just watch Fox News...


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...




Yep the world is going to burn!  Everyone grab a torch and light everything up that you can... because it's all going to burn anyway and we can't stop it!

Fucking retards.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > This is NOT a victory for America but a sad day for the earth and the future.
> ...


Are these the same people you despise and call the "plutocracy" when they are in the Trump administration?


----------



## francoHFW (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Never said that. Link? Racist crap. He tried for 7 years. Nada.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

francoHFW said:


> Just watching Nightline- seems half the Great Barrier Reef has died in the last 2 years. No worries, just watch Fox News...



More propaganda, of course.  they've been saying that for 30 years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *Trump phoned Europe's top leaders to tell them he was pulling out of Paris - but France's Macron responded with public lecture telling him: 'Make the planet great again'*
> 
> *President Trump announced Thursday that the U.S. would pull out of the Paris climate pact*
> *He said after withdrawing, the U.S. would renegotiate and try to 'make a deal that's fair' *
> ...


It can't be renegotiated?  It takes a special kind of gullible snowflake to believe that.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > For the disciples of global warming, in 150 summers (years) there have been 20 heat waves as bad or worse than current-this has happened before!
> ...


It wasn't, moron.  You've been suckered, once again.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


We know.  It's also about getting money from the USA.


----------



## Snouter (Jun 2, 2017)

Not only that, it is about insuring the West becomes completely third world now that the UN and Western politicians except The Donald support Europeans being replaced by savages from Africa and the Middle East.


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...




It was all lies?  Are you using your Cracker Jack box engineering degree to prove the last few years aren't the hottest on record?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Yes, it's fake data.  The climate criminals have been doctoring the numbers for 30 years.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2017)

washamericom said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting monologue, first two minutes of video is all I watched.  From Fox News.  Explains with direct wording why this accord is a joke, and doesn't even achieve what it's intending to achieve:
> ...


195 nations signed the Paris Accord. The US, Nicaragua, and Syria are the only nations who aren't in the accord. It is not an Obama thing.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 2, 2017)

How is doing something about global warming socialism? You fucking idiots don't even know what the fuck you're talking about...What a bunch of raving idiots.


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

China is taking over silently, while the US is retreating.
Some will say oh well America firs, Goodluck the defecit of trade will grow even bigger.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 2, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Trump is showing the world how stupid America has become, and his supporters love it.


----------



## Issa (Jun 2, 2017)

I just watched Trumps speech.....incoherent childish like arguments, this guy is a dictator like. Defies science, ridicule the press , the FBI, the judges, brags every moment he has to speak, majority of ameRicans didn't vote for him and he still thinks he is the chosen one.
He's already down as the worst president.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?


----------



## 12icer (Jun 2, 2017)

No lies, he just slapped the lying scum regalist green nazis in the face with some truth. Too bad you liberals are too stupid to know the truth when you hear it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?


Why don't you tell us? Or is this just flame/trolling behavior?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 2, 2017)

12icer said:


> No lies, he just slapped the lying scum regalist green nazis in the face with some truth. Too bad you liberals are too stupid to know the truth when you hear it.



That's the thing. We know the truth when we hear it. That's why we don't listen to Trump.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

12icer said:


> No lies, he just slapped the lying scum regalist green nazis in the face with some truth. Too bad you liberals are too stupid to know the truth when you hear it.


You are one of the idiots that claim trump is not a serial and pathological liar about anything, ever. All the fact checking sources have done fact checks of his speech.  It is just a google click away.


----------



## 12icer (Jun 2, 2017)

I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?
> ...


Trump said China would be allowed to build hundreds of coal-fired plants but that the USA would not be allowed. China has actually taken over 100 proposed coal-fired plants off the table. There is absolutely nothing in the agreement that that restricted or disallowed the building or production of coal-fired plants in the USA. So, the statement was misleading about China and an outright lie about the USA.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I just watched Trumps speech.....incoherent childish like arguments, this guy is a dictator like. Defies science, ridicule the press , the FBI, the judges, brags every moment he has to speak, majority of ameRicans didn't vote for him and he still thinks he is the chosen one.
> He's already down as the worst president.



Correct, he's not as mature as Hilary who blamed James Comey for her loss,  the New York  Times, the DNC, Russia, media coverage...............


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



That's not stupid.  Stupid is thinking signing a piece of paper will change the climate somehow.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

12icer said:


> I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.


I hear the talk, now back up your bullshyt with something besides a rambling rant about how smart you are. Where in the agreement does it say the US is restricted from producing new coal-fired plants. That is exactly what trump said. Prove it or STFU.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> China is taking over silently, while the US is retreating.
> Some will say oh well America firs, Goodluck the defecit of trade will grow even bigger.



Where  have you been?   China took over our manufacturing long ago.  It's time we take steps to get some of it  back.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?


well if he did so many, name one.

come on - lob out the lie and let's look it over and see if it is.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?
> ...



Read the two post. #7 and #8 that preceded your post #9. How much plainer could you ask for?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


thank you - i did not get that far.

your post.
Trump said China would be allowed to build hundreds of coal-fired plants but that the USA would not be allowed. China has actually taken over 100 proposed coal-fired plants off the table. There is absolutely nothing in the agreement that that restricted or disallowed the building or production of coal-fired plants in the USA. So, the statement was misleading about China and an outright lie about the USA.
==========
could we open up those coal plants and *still* meet our obligations? or would doing so means we don't meet these obligations? so it is because we are kept by law from doing it, or by trying to stay within the agreement?

so - under this agreement we may be able to open coal plants as we wish, however, *we* are on tap then to meet targets well ahead of what china and india have to do. would this be true and if so, wouldn't this be why we *can't* build these plants?

and if china and india have already said we'll peak around 2030, that's 13 years they can do whatever they want w/o having to meet the targets we are in fact having to meet now - under this accord.

so while china *can* and hopefully *will* reduce their coal use, as of now there is no plan for them to do that which i have read about. granted, i'm just digging into all this but this is how i interpret what trump has said. and if so, then trump is correct.

china can build whatever they want for 13 years because they have no goals to meet for emissions reductions until 2030. we have goals to meet now, so opening up coal plants would keep us from meeting that, making us not able to open them up *and* meet our obligations set forth under this *agreement*

OF WHICH - no one has penalties so technically we could sign it, never give a dime to anyone, open up a thousand coal plants and continue on our merry way. so in all - stupid agreement without penalty or ways to make people follow it.


----------



## asaratis (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.
> ...


Usually, when people post shit claiming that somebody lied, they are obligated to point out the lies they claim were committed.  List the alleged lies or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


China is a newly industrializing country. The energy for all the western companies´ factories and the more and more self-sufficient Chinese companies must come from somewhere and it is not the outlet. The Paris buffoonery is a farce that includes no liabilities and only European countries have actually done something at all.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 2, 2017)

I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030? 

America first baby

-Geaux


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?


Obummer lied whenever he opened his mouth.  Oh, are you not talking about the shit for brains bi racial, Muslim loving, homosexual, community agitator who just recently jet setted with other liberal elites causing enough CO2 that would be equivalent to a small city?  You libtards are such stupid people.

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/


> Former US President Obama takes a holiday snap of his wife Michelle, as she poses on the top deck of the 138 meter Rising Sun yacht where the couple and friends spent the morning off the Island of Moorea, in the South Pacific, part of French Polynesia on April 14, 2017. Obama and his wife Michelle, US singer Bruce Springsteen, US actor Tom Hanks and TV personality Oprah Winfrey, spent two hours aboard the Rising Sun before leaving Tahiti. The Obamas left Tahiti after a one-month stay in French Polynesia.


  Do as the liberal says, not as the liberal does, liberal voters are too stupid to know better.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 2, 2017)

Another Camp FAIL

-Geaux
-


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030?
> 
> America first baby
> 
> -Geaux



and that's just it - people calling trump a liar do it 24x7 so what difference does it really make but under this agreement - we have standards we MUST MEET TODAY - china does not. to get there, we cannot build coal plants anymore.

china can, they have no goals to meet.

no lie here. just people quick to pinhole and look aside whatever it takes i suppose.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


We are down to 1990s levels now. Pollution output has been going down. We did it via technology, not big government. We are on the right track and we don't need to fund global socialism. Sorry but you lost. America won.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Matthew said:


> How is doing something about global warming socialism? You fucking idiots don't even know what the fuck you're talking about...What a bunch of raving idiots.


So show me where this trillion dollars a year in taxes and fees was going to be spent to reduce the temperature.3 degrees over the next 100 years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Trump can't do a thing about it except negotiate.
> ...


Yeah, we are in it until Nov 2020.  You saying 'no' is meaningless.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 2, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Are you trying to claim that all pollution reductions in the last couple decades has been voluntary, unaffected by government requirements?


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

We aren't "in" anything. It's meaningless.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > No lies, he just slapped the lying scum regalist green nazis in the face with some truth. Too bad you liberals are too stupid to know the truth when you hear it.
> ...



/---- who fact checks the fact checkers?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trump sends a message to the world
> ...


Drill baby, drill


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030?
> ...



And if had not pulled out, MSM would have been saying.. 'See, Trump broke another campaign promise

Same shit different day

-Geaux


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



/----- only a libtard would take the word of a communist dictatorship


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

The US certainly can leave the Paris Accord but not easily as the far right believes.

Scientific American points out that "HOW QUICKLY COULD TRUMP EXIT? Could Trump Simply Withdraw U.S. from Paris Climate Agreement?   The international law requirements are somewhat complicated. One of the reasons Obama helped usher the deal into force early this year is because that meant that any country that was a party to the agreement couldn’t leave until it completed a four-year withdrawal process.  Michael Wara, an environmental law professor at the Stanford Law School, said Trump could use his office to issue an executive communication removing the United States from Paris, but even if he did that, the United States would still be a party for four years and could be subject to its legally binding procedural commitments.

If the United States failed to meet its obligations, which are being negotiated starting now at the U.N. climate conference underway in Marrakech, Morocco, it would be breaking international law.

The United States could take a shortcut and exit the UNFCCC, a move that could be likely, given Trump’s criticisms of the U.N. body. That could be done in one year rather than four, and would result in leaving Paris, as well. Or Trump’s administration could send observers to monitor negotiations but not participate in them and refuse to carry through on Obama’s nationally determined contribution pledge to cut carbon dioxide emissions 26 to 28 percent compared with 2005 levels by 2025."

NPR has a good read at Trump Will Decide If U.S. Should Withdraw From Climate Accord.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


the enemy of my enemy type shit.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > 12icer said:
> ...


i just did.    camp tossed out a "lie" and i said "no, it is not and here is why" and put it in context and suddenly, he poof'd like a cheesy poof in front of cartman too long.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


I didn't say all, that's what your pea brain understood because on/off is all it can handle. In some cases it has put business under so sure, that helps pollution too. However the technology is what makes cleaner production possible.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Fracking reduced pollution levels greatly.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So we don't follow it at all.  Who's going to do anything about it?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Lmfao you live in a strange world

....


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

Happy Friday you environment hating wackos


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

So, what is the ecological impact of the US pulling out of the Paris accords?

Probably very little. We cant withdraw officially until 2020. By then, Trump will either be impeached or headed for an electoral defeat. The new President will quickly apologize for the idiot that is Donald Trump and bring us back into compliance

The major impact of Trumps impulsive decision is the loss of US influence around the globe. Where we were once looked at as the source of guidance and responsible leadership, we are now looked at as a childlike nation distracted by shiny objects. The power void created by the withdrawal of the US from sane leadership will be filled by the EU, Russia and China




.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jun 2, 2017)

What Trump’s decision to pull out of the Paris Agreement means for your wallet

Economic Damage From Paris Withdrawal May Emerge in Trade Wars


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 2, 2017)

debbiedowner said:


> What Trump’s decision to pull out of the Paris Agreement means for your wallet
> 
> Economic Damage From Paris Withdrawal May Emerge in Trade Wars


Do you have a credible source?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

To those of you who have no regard for international law.

Trump withdraws, he ignores the ramifications, and does his thing.

The  next reasonable administration will admit fault and pay restitution and fees.  What could go wrong?

Morons.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> So, what is the ecological impact of the US pulling out of the Paris accords?
> 
> Probably very little. We cant withdraw officially until 2020. By then, Trump will either be impeached or headed for an electoral defeat. The new President will quickly apologize for the idiot that is Donald Trump and bring us back into compliance
> 
> The major impact of Trumps impulsive decision is the loss of US influence around the globe. Where we were once looked at as the source of guidance and responsible leadership, we are now looked at as a childlike nation distracted by shiny objects. The power void created by the withdrawal of the US from sane leadership will be filled by the EU, Russia and China




Lmfao that's your new talking points from the demofag underground ..sorry we pulled out



.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 2, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > 12icer said:
> ...




Excellent point.

Every one of 'em is a Liberal outlet.

Fact-Check: a political fact-checking website created by the St. Petersburg Times, which endorsed Obama in '08.

'In 2003, the Pittsburgh Post-Gazette described the St. Petersburg Times as a "usually liberal" newspaper.'Tampa Bay Times - Wikipedia



"PolitiFact’s liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)

By: barrypopik (Diary)  |  May 13th at 04:43 AM  |  0


PolitiFact this week judged statements about the Arizona immigration law and Climategate. Guess what side these fact-checkers chose? If you guessed “Progressive/Democrat,” you’re a winner!

PolitiFact's liberal bias, yet again (Arizona law; Climategate)


'PolitiFact is not that honest fact-checker. And these aren’t isolated cases. Once widely regarded as a unique, rigorous and reasonably independent investigator of political claims, PolitiFact now declares conservatives wrong three times more often than liberals. More pointedly, the journalism organization concludes that conservatives have flat out lied nine times more often than liberals.'

PolitiFact bias: Does the GOP tell nine times more lies than left? Really? - Conservative News


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> To those of you who have no regard for international law.
> 
> Trump withdraws, he ignores the ramifications, and does his thing.
> 
> ...





No they won't moron..because the Senate will still be run by the Republicans.


.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> To those of you who have no regard for international law.
> 
> Trump withdraws, he ignores the ramifications, and does his thing.
> 
> ...



Just as quickly as Trump withdrew from the Paris Accords, the next President will bring us back in

Yes, there will have to be an apology tour.....but that is common after having a Republican President


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > So, what is the ecological impact of the US pulling out of the Paris accords?
> ...



Trump pulled out as Leader of the Free World


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Not only China but India as well.  These are the two worst offenders.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No Trump saved us alot of money by switching over to Judith Curry and company real science.

.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


yep.

but those who hate trump rag on him for pulling out and if he didn't they'd go HA HA BROKEN PROMISE.

but the fact remains this was a money grab and redistribution of wealth. NOTHING was binding when it came to the climate.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


that's silly, it's one of his pet projects cause celebre.
 although from behind, obama pointed the way toward socialism, spectacularly failed. and the media got caught in the sausage grinder.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


just the opposite, he reset the leadership problem. follow france, i _don't _think so.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > How is doing something about global warming socialism? You fucking idiots don't even know what the fuck you're talking about...What a bunch of raving idiots.
> ...


it's a war on CO2, which ironically is a building block of life. that's a tough sell these days.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Issa said:


> I just watched Trumps speech.....incoherent childish like arguments, this guy is a dictator like. Defies science, ridicule the press , the FBI, the judges, brags every moment he has to speak, majority of ameRicans didn't vote for him and he still thinks he is the chosen one.
> He's already down as the worst president.


he is by definition "the chosen one". maybe try a _leading from in front _approach next election.

i'm sure your "already down as" comes from the same source as the _russian spy stories coming from the left._


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Naw, done in your name. Your Pres. Your govt.*
> ...



Your president....your government. In your name.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jun 2, 2017)

12icer said:


> I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.



No there is no telling you anything. You've drunk the right wing revisionist history and the Koch Bros. Climate change denial.  By voting for Trump, you've proven you'll swallow any lie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

oreo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



*This is NOT a job creator--it's a job destroyer. *

Exactly, the Paris accord would have added expenses and destroyed jobs in the US.
Thank goodness we're not bound to that idiocy.

*China will now take the lead on green energy--and we will be put in last place.
*
Americans with money to waste can still invest in more expensive, less reliable "green energy".
You don't need a government mandate to do stupid things with your own money. Go for it!


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

washamericom said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yes, he did reset it

The world no longer looks to the US for leadership. Looks like Merkel will fill the void

Putin could not be happier


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 2, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.
> ...


 /---- the climate has been changing since the day the earth was formed and will continue to do so no matter how much Libs want to raise our taxes...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


she can pin her experience to that _hard hitting, binding, enforceable paris accord_.
 if people want her to lead global warming, they can follow her, maybe al gore too.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


i would go so far as to say it was designed to_ hurt_ the U.S., which goes along with the obama agenda.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Ahhh poor baby the world couldn't steal the US money for their asinine Ponzi scheme.



 


.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The world(all 195 nations) should Tariff the shit out of economy for this.
> 
> America is a enemy of the world.



Harming the world economy is a great way to reduce CO2 emissions. DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



You have to shiver in the cold and dark......because that'll reduce temps in 2080 by 0.1 degrees.

Promise!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

DOTR said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That can be revised.  No country HAS to pay out $100 billion.  But if we want to jump on the new technology and get rich--sure, let's give the world $100 billion in energy technology.  Good for them, good for us.
> ...


Really informative article, DOTR.  I hope when the energy transfer in this country actually begins in earnest that we will take advantage of the learning experiences other countries have had.  Even in the article, it mentions Sweden as having approached it in a less fractured and expensive way:
_The experts propose changing the system to resemble a model long successful in Sweden. If implemented, it would eliminate the more than 4,000 different subsidies currently in place. Instead of bureaucrats setting green energy prices, they would be allowed to develop indepedently on a separate market. The report's authors believe the Swedish model would lead to faster and cheaper implementation of renewable energy, and that the system would also become what it is not today: socially just._

There's nothing fun or painless about switching from fossil fuels to wind and solar (and hydroelectric---why not?).   It has burrowed into our infrastructure and economy like an invasive tumor.  Or my poppies that keep miraculously reappearing after I have dug to China to remove the roots.  I get that.  People will lose jobs and then will get re-hired in the clean tech industries.  It's disruptive, painful, probably expensive, at least for awhile, just like cancer.  But it has to be done.  I guess ignoring that for another four years isn't the end of the world, but we've got to face it someday.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...



*195 nations signed the Paris Accord.*

Awesome!
They can harm their economies to reduce CO2 by 2 ppm by 2100.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

odanny said:


> It's a non issue, really, all the corporations in America who were in favor of the Paris Climate Accord, to include Exxon Mobil, have pledged to remain committed to reducing their carbon footprint. The Mayor of Pittsburgh publicly declared his town's commitment to the accord ("I represent the citizens of Pittsburgh, not Paris" he says in another lame attempt at populism in the face of his stunning lack of leadership), a clear rebuke of the moron who has decided to remove the U.S. from the world stage and align itself with one nation: Syria.
> 
> Yes, just when you thought it couldn't get any worse than Bush, we have an even bigger moron in the White House who has given in to the fringe in his cabinet and even Repukes in both the House and Senate are likely wondering aloud…….what does this look like? 195 other nations signing on to the Paris Climate Accord and the U.S. going it alone? The optics are awful, and they know this. Trump hasn't a clue.
> 
> Talk about a leadership vacuum. This is truly amazing to watch, a slow motion train wreck. It's time to sit back and just wait this one out. This clown is only going to get so many chances, and he has already used more in 4 months than most use in 4 years.


blah, blah, blay, blah.  don't you all have any other play book?  this one is tiresome.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*Yeah, we are in it until Nov 2020.*

We're in what?
A non-binding agreement that was never voted on?

We should call it the ruby slippers accord.

Just click your heels together, (and send billion$ to poor countries), and repeat after me,
there's no place like green, there's no place like green.......

*You saying 'no' is meaningless.*

Obama saying 'yes' was meaningless.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yup.
Open up ANWR.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


funny, many of them needed US tax dollars to accomplish such a task.  I haven't yet seen information on how that was to work exactly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who have no regard for international law.Trump withdraws, he ignores the ramifications, and does his thing.The  next reasonable administration will admit fault and pay restitution and fees.  What could go wrong?Morons.
> ...


It's an Agreement, which does not require Senate approval.  Careful when you call names.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The US is not into the damn building process anymore.. It messes with migration habbits of the gold fish swimming up stream



*and hydroelectric---why not*


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


so why aren't you bothered that they don't have to reduce their footprint?  see, that's the piece that just doesn't fit your rage.  Explain for us all.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 2, 2017)

Dragonlady said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > I am no idiot bud, I KNOW REAL history, and REAL science. That is why I KNOW the truth about the lying scum regalist thieves you idiots worship. HAHAHAHAHA it is funny to have an indoctrinated liberal with the IQ of an ant telling someone like me anything, You liberals complete lack of intellectual capability is always close to being as funny as a Richard Pryor concert.
> ...




"swallow any lie" is the sworn oath of every Leftist moron....i.e., you.


"Later this week, we will be treated to the spectacle of “a statement backed by all 28 EU states, [in which] the European Union and China will commit to full implementation of the Paris Climate Agreement”—undoubtedly accompanied by *lamentations that the United States has disrupted the charade by walking off stage. *

How the world misses President *Obama’s enthusiasm for a debating society that delivers no substantive action, or even a useful framework for assessing results,* only a forum for bashing America.

Such nerve, our nation has, to excuse itself from that pastime."
We’ll Never Have Paris


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


yes it is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Yes it does ... Once again Obama was not a dictator and Trump put him in his place.

.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who have no regard for international law.
> ...



*Just as quickly as Trump withdrew from the Paris Accords, the next President will bring us back in*

Great. All they need is a 2/3rds vote in the Senate.
When did the Paris Accord get 2/3rds? Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



*It's an Agreement, which does not require Senate approval.*

It's an Agreement, which means Trump can withdraw unilaterally.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


yes it is by constitution, fool.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



see, china and germany leading the pack, the world is a better place already. it's nice having a President that puts America first.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


da coach


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


i like the idea of passing it off to the senate.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


THE REDUCED Gama radiation from the now quiet sun has allowed the gas to build up again... The SUN is the primary controller of O-zone depletion...


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


maybe Merkel can get NATO or Greece to pay for it.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> washamericom said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Fine. Let Germany pay for that shit.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


the sun is the problem and the solution.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



Typical rightwing paranoia

The world is out to get us, everyone benefits from the accord except for us


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Wasn't required.

That is why the next President, even if he is a Republican, will bring us back in


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The US certainly can leave the Paris Accord but not easily as the far right believes.
> 
> Scientific American points out that "HOW QUICKLY COULD TRUMP EXIT? Could Trump Simply Withdraw U.S. from Paris Climate Agreement?   The international law requirements are somewhat complicated. One of the reasons Obama helped usher the deal into force early this year is because that meant that any country that was a party to the agreement couldn’t leave until it completed a four-year withdrawal process.  Michael Wara, an environmental law professor at the Stanford Law School, said Trump could use his office to issue an executive communication removing the United States from Paris, but even if he did that, the United States would still be a party for four years and could be subject to its legally binding procedural commitments.
> 
> ...


As the treaty was NEVER RATIFIED BY CONGRESS IT HAS NO LEGAL OR BINDING ATTACHMENTS...  We can give it the finger and its gone!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Before that


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The two things always want are our Money and our Military.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jun 2, 2017)

Markle said:


> It was a simple matter for President Obama to have negotiated one had he wanted.



If providing a residual security force was a 'simple matter' why couldn't President Bush get the Iraqis to agree to one instead of agreeing to pull back from the cities in 6 months and a complete withdrawal from the entire country in 3 years?  The invasion and occupation, and conclusion was his decision.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I'm seeing all these politicians and analysts from the Right talking about the climate situation and I haven't hear one say it's a hoax. They all acknowledge what science has reported. Only wingnuts like you deny it.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Correct, much to the dismay of the political illiterate. With his announcement we are out of it now. Despite the claims of some here. It is dead to the US.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Since all these stupid Moon Bats are convinced that because Trump pulled out of the Paris Climate Agreement the earth is going to burn up then they should all go out and buy one of these:
> ...





Those are local conditions......and they are as easily remedied as we remedied them in the 70s and 80s.....they don't take trillions of dollars of payments to the very countries who won't clean up their own cities.......taking the money from us to give to the countries polluting their own cities.......


We cleaned up our rivers and cities and it didn't take a global tax to do it...they can do the same.....the wealthier their countries become through innovation and growth, the more their people will expect a clean place to live...capitalism, not socialist wealth redistribution, will fix pollution...


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Man made global warming is a hoax.........they say the climate changes...which it does.......science can't predict the local weather a few days out...and yet you want us to believe they can predict the climate 80 years from now....?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I am bothered by that. I don't think this climat agreement was perfect and I'm fine with trying to renegotiate. Packing up and saying we are out was a careless approach and now sets the example for other countries to snub it as well. It's only gonna make the environmental concerns on a global scale get worse. Poor leadership IMO


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Nah, not at all.  You are again showing your ignorance on important matters.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The other countries were already ignoring it.........they were just lining up to get billions of dollars from the United States....

Why is that so hard for you guys to understand.....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


You hoax is  not the game breaker you hoaxed . . . er, hoped.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The prediction models are not very accurate but there is concensus from the majority from the left and right that mans actions do have an effect. The severity of that effect is still being studied. I'd compare it to the cigarette/cancer situation


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...




The US cleaned up a tremendous amount of pollution back in the 1970s and 1980s.  We cleaned up much more than the rest of the world combined.  Nowadays we spend as much money for pollution abatement as the rest of the world combined.  Even our CO2 emissions are in a decline.

We are doing good.  Damn good.  Why should we have to pay out even more money than we already have while the biggest polluter in the world doesn't have to pay out jack shit?

Obama was an idiot signing that stupid agreement.  Trump did the right thing to take care of the American people first.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yes we are, we were never bound by it because it was never ratified by 2/3 of the Senate.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Because it is a right wing talking point


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




No...not even close........this has been a money play from the beginning........


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




No..it is the truth....do you really believe that India and China as well as Russia were going to follow any of that crap....even after we paid them billions of dollars?  If you do....I have some land down in Florida I want to sell....at a great price.......it is a bit marshy....but I think you will like it....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...




Why let the actual law get in the way of a good scam.........?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/us/california-today-paris-accord-reaction.html

“There are more #cleanenergy jobs in California than there are coal mining jobs in entire nation. And it will stay that way.”

— Kevin de León, Democratic leader of the State Senate, on Twitter


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm getting the info from the same places that every country in the world got it from when agreeing to the Paris Accords, and the same places that 97% of scientists are getting it from.


bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Fish ladders.  We've got 'em and we use 'em.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you said global warming is caused by human c02 _only_. That's the craziest thing I ever heard. And that is even ignoring that global warming isn't science.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


"Consensus" is not science.  It's bullshit politics.  The minute you start blabbering about "consensus" you unmask yourself as a con artist.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/us/california-today-paris-accord-reaction.html
> 
> ...





Seawytch said:


> Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/us/california-today-paris-accord-reaction.html
> 
> ...




Not if we stop subsidies them they are not

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Good.  I hope they all snub it.  We were either in or we were out. If we agreed to it, then what motive do any of the globalist douche bags have to change it?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Fish ladders ? Sounds to me she is confused now ...one tree hugger against another...


.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.
> ...



Stop "subsidizing" who?

California is a donor state.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yeah I've heard that talking point for years. It's old and stale


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_you said global warming is caused by human c02 only._
Why in hell would I say that?  That's not true.  Find a decent argument or keep quiet.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


The best legal approach is to cut all ties with failed policy.. Otherwise the leaches will attempt to get their "cut" in an ongoing basis..


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It's true, however.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


It's simply means many many more people agree with that opinion than do yours


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




It is true and accurate......billions of dollars from the U.S is supposed to be given to India, China, Russia and every other country.......and those countries can still do what ever they want because their is no way to make them do anything the treaty says they have to do....

And to you that makes perfect sense........?  And this is why nutters like you can't be allowed to be in charge of anything.....


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Pool-and-weir fish ladder at Bonneville Dam on the Columbia River
A *fish ladder*, also known as a *fishway*, *fish pass* or *fish steps*, is a structure on or around artificial and natural barriers (such as dams, locks and waterfalls) to facilitate diadromous fishes' natural migration.[1] Most fishways enable fish to pass around the barriers by swimming and leaping up a series of relatively low steps (hence the term _ladder_) into the waters on the other side.

Allows dams etc. while letting the fish get around them.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




And many people allowed the Germans to murder 6 million Jews.........the same types pushing this stupidity....and even more still think communism, which is responsible for the deaths of 100 million innocent men, women and children, just hasn't been given the right chance.......

So please.....the left wing nutters in Europe and around the world have nothing to teach us....


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No it doesn't make sense to me... please explain how many billions of dollars were we supposed to give to China? And for doing what?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


 A donor state?  Your ass it is..  its a donate too state as welfare and social programs are 10x the average...


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



That's beyond his ability to understand.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Communism didn't kill anybody... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You said this
Global warming is caused by additional (not natural) C02 in the atmosphere.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The world(all 195 nations) should Tariff the shit out of economy for this.
> 
> America is a enemy of the world.



... it's your duty to destroy it, right?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Yes, you're an ass and CA is a donor state.

Does California give more than it gets from D.C.?

_The LAO also cites figures from a March 2016 report by the Pew Charitable Trusts. It found the federal government spent nearly $356 billion in California in fiscal year 2014, for salaries and wages, grants, contracts, retirement benefits and other benefits. That same year, California paid about $369 billion in total federal tax -- or about $13 billion more than it received -- according to the Internal Revenue Service Data Book, 2014._

So, please, by all means, "cut off" CA and save us $13 billion.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Again your sitting around a city and want to post what the rest of the country is doing?

Nah you don't have a clue what the fight is about from your fellow trer huggers..there is no peace..


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



So we paid our taxes, big whoop. Between the Train and Moonbeam's Healthcare plan we will sink like a stone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Then let California leave. I will personally pack your bags to join Mexico... Where you belong.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




What?


What?


What?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...


The US can only exhibit climate leadership by following along with what everyone else is doing.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...



They signed it before they find out what's in it.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Just wait a 100 years, and supposedly Californication will be under water.  At that point what difference would it make????


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


And here we have the typical excuse for a proven and indisputable trump lie. The words and the actual statement is alleged to be an innocent misstatement, but once the statement is analyzed, reinterpreted and adjusted, it is not a real lie because there are reasons and excuse for the lie.

Also, Obama told some lies when he was President, so trump can tell as many lies as he wants.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



If not ratified, it's invalid. 

Just as Kyoto protocol wasn't ratified by US neither.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It does not have to be ratified by the Senate or you.  It is an Agreement, not a Treaty.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



you're the fucktard doing the adjustment.

GOAL OF AGREEMENT:
Reduce Carbon Omissions.

According to AGREEMENT - who has to do it NOW?
USA

Who can do it in 13+ YEARS?
China

if we build coal plants NOW will we be able to meet these requirements only WE have on us?
No.

Ergo - we can't do it AND meet the goal.

Since china has NO FUCKING GOAL AT ALL FOR 13 YEARS, it doesn't matter what they do.

you seem to be the one only allowing what he said to have 1 possible scenario and that MUST make him a "liar" or some one is simply covering for him.

for some people its a damn good thing breathing is an automatic function.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> It's an Agreement not a Treaty. Senate does not have to vote. That's why Obama farted in the faces of the Alt Right when he did it. That why Trump farted in the face of decent America when he took America out of it.



Sorry but there is literally no authority to make agreements with foreign nations such as this.

Btw an accord or agreement is pretty much the definition of a treaty. They are synonymous


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> And here we have the typical excuse for a proven and indisputable trump lie. The words and the actual statement is alleged to be an innocent misstatement, but once the statement is analyzed, reinterpreted and adjusted, it is not a real lie because there are reasons and excuse for the lie.
> 
> Also, Obama told some lies when he was President, so trump can tell as many lies as he wants.



also - you are now a liar.

you say "proven and indisputable trump lie"

if that were the case then why are you also now saying

"it's not a real live cause there are reasons for it..."

if there are reasons for it that can cause the cloud of pigpen confusion you choose to live under, then it can't be "indisputable" now can it? you may want to look up the words you choose to use cause they damn sure don't mean anything in the context of which you choose to use them.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > It's an Agreement not a Treaty. Senate does not have to vote. That's why Obama farted in the faces of the Alt Right when he did it. That why Trump farted in the face of decent America when he took America out of it.
> ...


Sorry, but you are wrong.  Tough, but there it is.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Hence meaningless.  We can back out at anytime.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Cali received over 23.5 billion in government payments last year.. We would do well to cut you and your programs off..


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy clearly does not understand.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy clearly does not understand.



Sure I do.  We can argue the merits of being in the agreement or not, but those that argue we're bound by it are just plain wrong.  It is an executive agreement that Trump just nullified with an EO.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Communism didn't kill anybody... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did



Communism didn't kill anybody...
Communism didn't kill anybody...
Communism didn't kill anybody...

Let that sink in.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Call it whatever you want, if is not ratified it's not binding.

And if is by your choice of words an agreement, we can pull out of it the same way we got in.

Got it?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



We do need it. Plant life needs it. That's what has always made me uneasy about the claim that CO2 is a pollutant.  We expel it as we breath so how long before some self righteous nutjob gets power and thinks we need to save the planet through mass genocide


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



It's just a coincidence that every Communist leader murders his own citizens, right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy clearly does not understand.



Your ilk is clearly throwing another temper tantrum.


Just go outside idiot.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > And here we have the typical excuse for a proven and indisputable trump lie. The words and the actual statement is alleged to be an innocent misstatement, but once the statement is analyzed, reinterpreted and adjusted, it is not a real lie because there are reasons and excuse for the lie.
> ...


You are distorting my statement by editing, but the actual statement is right there in the quote and easy to see. The quote points out excuses used to justify trump lies by trump and his supporters. 

This is not complicated. Trump said China would open hundreds of coal-fired plants and the USA would not be allowed to open new plants. The facts, China is canceling the opening of over 100 coal-fired plants and the USA is free to open new plants if they want to.
 The thrust of your excuse is that there is no such thing as "clean coal" and the USA could not reach pollution standards with new coal-fired plants because there are no other ways to meet those standards according to you. Hence, trump is lying as a simple run around to be able to create more pollution and dirtier air quality standards. Americans will be subjected to dangerously polluted air and it is taking a trump lie to get to that point. 

The purpose of trump's lying about coal and coal-fired plants are so that the coal industry can burn more coal, pollute more air and make more profits at the expense of the health of Americans. They will be breathing more polluted air.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy clearly does not understand.
> ...


No, you are wrong.  We are in it until Nov 2020.  Cities and states in America can ignore Trump now and do as they wish with the Agreement.  He has no control over those entities.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy clearly does not understand.
> ...



This is the only place in the World where he feels relevant.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy clearly does not understand.
> ...



Jake, have you slept a wink since Nov8?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake but you're rooting for Republicans to stay in control of Congress, right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



They can do what ever they want. Until the mases wake up one morning and say fuck this ..


Where is the jobs?


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Communism didn't kill anybody... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did
> ...


Great argument man... I totally see your point


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rising oceans threaten to submerge 128 military bases: report - Navy Times
> ...





That leads to a question i have had for years that no one ever tried to answer.

What temperature is the world supposed to be at?

We know that throughout the history of the world the planet has been warmer and colder than it is now. So why do we assume that it's supposed to be the current temp.

Personally I wouldn't mind a warmer winter


----------



## MrShangles (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Why do you think he's ignorant, so we have to reduce emissions but other countries can increase emissions, how is that better for environment, how does it help Americans. Who's ignorant?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Since "communism didn't kill anybody" we should go for it, right?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


You make my point, thank you.

It's the dictator that murders, not the ideology. I don't like communism any more than you do but it depends on who is steering the ship. If the pope was running a communistic country I don't think there would be mass murder.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



you mean like you are distorting trumps so you can call him a liar under YOUR set of term ONLY in which HE would have meant?

your statement:
This is not complicated. Trump said China would open hundreds of coal-fired plants and the USA would not be allowed to open new plants. The facts, China is canceling the opening of over 100 coal-fired plants and the USA is free to open new plants if they want to.

Yes. Both can open plants. However, both are not held to the same goals / standards. If china does it, who cares for 13 years. If we do it, we can't meet goals placed on us.

ergo - we can't do it AND make the goal.

you're the one limiting it to ONLY what you would have it mean JUST SO you can all trump a liar even though you know what he means by his statement.

face it - regardless of what trump says, you'll bitch. you're letting your own fears and extreme hype dictate what trump MUST HAVE MEANT so you can continue your rant.

carry on. but don't say you're not distorting things WAY MORE than you now say I am.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to his speech now .. what bullshit.
> ...



Let them have the voice on junk science. We will lead in economics and real science


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


No it's a horrible form of governing... is that really what you thought my point was?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> What temperature is the world supposed to be at?



The temperature suppose to be whatever leftists feel like should be.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



So Jake go to the Rose garden and stomp your feet and scream we are in it till 2020.


Will it make you feel good or get arrested?


.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The ideology is what creates dictators. There is no such thing as a communist who isn't a totalitarian.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.




He is the president.. You are no one

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.



So Jake are these blue city's going to send money now to China?


.

Your hilarious in your temper tantrum .

.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We are not, not any more.  If cities and states want to voluntarily abide by it, I guess they are free to do so... on their own.  CA can't even pay its bills...  what a joke.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You're an employer and hire a worker.  You two have an agreement.  But the new employee gets a better job before he starts to work for you.  Unless there is a contract involved, there is nothing you can do to him.  He broke the agreement because he believed that a better opportunity awaited him.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.
> ...



He's an utter whackjob.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


You are just repeating yourself and claiming actual words said by trump have no real meaning or that he is permitted to lie the first time he says something. The words mean what they are interpreted to mean days after the original statement in trumpworld, not when they are first spoken. You want to be allowed to excuse trump lies by insisting he doesn't really mean what he says the first time he says something. You are demanding that when trump gets caught telling a lie he be allowed a "do-over" and change what he said.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Yes the ideology creates a dictator. A dictator decides to kill their citizens or not. Again, if Gandhi was the German dictator instead of hitler we wouldn't have seen the genocide.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.





Yeah, between the other signatories, not the U.S.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


well that is exactly the point.  do you know why we need to give billions of dollars and China doesn't do anything?  you find that acceptable.  Again, why you shouldn't be in charge of anything.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



here is a left in action:


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 2, 2017)

catatomic said:


> The only thing I'm concerned about is opening up all energy sources maximally.  Can't we save some for later?


*Ambidextrous Tyranny*

We've barely scratched the surface of earth's "non-renewable" resources.  Back in 1880, John D.Rockefeller was advised that he shouldn't get too involved in oil because it would run out in 10 years. 

 People are led to believe that we've reached the ultimate in exploration and extraction.  That lie is propagated by those who want to use it as an excuse to gouge us on prices.  That was the real reason the lawmakers shut off half of American territory from development; conservation was just a scare story. Its real name is "hoarding."


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Come up with a better argument 'cuz that one is indicative of a reading deficiency.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


it is what makes the narcesistic sharismatic nationalist douchebag.  It makes many, obummer was getting there.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> ​*French President Emmanuel Macron: "MAKE OUR PLANET GREAT AGAIN"*



He embraces socialism. He can't make France great let alone the world.

Greatness comes when individuals step up and do their duty. As long as you spend your life outsourcing your responsibilities to the government or others you cannot be great.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> View attachment 130359


News flash:  Paris experiences FOG


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Do I need to retype the questions that you completely dodged?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



and you keep forcing what he said into a "lie" so you can be happy and "right" in that he lied.

how do you know what he meant any more than i do? i'm simply offering another way to interpret what he said w/o bias or without trying to prove something. you may want to ask yourself why you are so hellbent on only allowing what he said to be taken in ONE way - which only serves to warm up your hate for him.

so i ask you this - if we agree to the paris accord and that means we must reduce emissions THIS YEAR - will building coal plants allow us to do that or would it harm that effort?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Well then problem solved.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130359
> ...



News flash according to your ilk that's man made...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Have a good day!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so have you seen proof that CO2 added to the atmosphere creates more warming?  just curious.  Me, I have to see the experiment.  And to date, none, not one has materialized.  Go to the Environmental forum and read up on how there isn't one.  So, until you can explain why China doesn't do anything for 13 years and our country must give out billions for that, then you are a just a looney left with no idea of anything.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



All Communist leaders murder their citizens, some into the tens of millions, but that's because of the leader and not the ideology that has no value for human life.....hmmmkay


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





Ray From Cleveland said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Signing the paper is only the beginning. Stupid people need to be told such things.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > What temperature is the world supposed to be at?
> ...



When you add in the heat from the Earth's core, the numbers are off the charts


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



He didn't Dodge nothing, you did.


.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


We already are reducing emissions and the agreement is mostly symbolic since no one is actually held to their "commitment" but the symbolism is real enough.  Okay, you didn't want to dish out money.  But all this "loss of jobs" stuff is going to happen anyway as we convert away from fossil fuels and it's inevitable.  Okay, we're going to ignore it for another four years.  But at some point everyone has to open their eyes and go through the conversion.  We can do it smartly, leading from the front, or we can do it with our eyes shut, kicking and screaming.  I guess that's the Repub's choice at this point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1, the Agreement stands whether Trump "withdraws" or whatever.  Your personal attacks are helpless and hopeless, merely showing your weakness.  States and cities in America will now ignore his comments.
> ...


I know what the Accord holds nations to when they want to withdraw.  The US may withdraw in November 2020.  All of you Alt Righties crying?  Your tears are sweet.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


That's all I was trying to say


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



And stupid people told you to fuck off..


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


TN sulks.  He's got nothing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




We already did

Sucks to be you


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Doesn't matter. Our constitution trumps ANY foreign deal. This deal was made against the Constitution. Trump can do what he wants.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Of course you did.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Can you not read?  I asked how much money we are paying to China and where does it go? I hear the talking points claiming we are paying Russia and China Billions but I've never seen any specifics to back that up. So I'll ask again, how many billions of dollars are we paying China? How do we pay them? And where does that money go?

If you can't answer these questions then you are talking out of your ass when you complain about how this deal is paying China with our tax money. So please explain it to me


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol I was just laughing at you. THINK about what you wrote. Good lord!!
Say, did you read the science I gave you yesterday? Or are you fine with talking points and pseudo science?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




He has science on his side ...you just have ..well just emotional feelings.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 2, 2017)

Another very bad Globalist deal, agreed to by American Globalists who don't care about American Citizens. Trump's delivering on his campaign promise. He's putting Americans first. It's time to turn the page on 'Global Warming.' It's only about absolute control and money for the Elites pushing it. 

The constant fear mongering over it has become so old and tiresome. The earth warms, the earth cools. That's the way it is. There's no need for more Globalist Government control of peoples' lives. We already have too much of that. Time to move on. Kudos to Donald Trump.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.

There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I can't.  It's why Trump took us out.  You gave the example precisely.   good job.  Now, can you answer your own question?  Cause that is what the accord stated.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> 
> There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.


surreeee.  let me laugh at you.


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


In the trump era, it is no longer important to "Say what you mean and mean what you say." Lying is OK and acceptable as long as your last name is trump or associated with trump. Truth and falsehoods are now in the realm of opinions for the trump generation.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



That Communism as a philosophy has no respect for human life? Yes, that's it


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Communism didn't kill anybody... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did
> ...


BUT THOSE WHO ESPOUSE THAT IDEOLOGY HAVE KILLED OVER 100 MILLION..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> 
> There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.


states can do what they want. Your stupidity doesn't change the FACT that it was done illegally.
Also, to add to your numbers, how many states sued Obama and put this unconstitutional bullshit on hold? 30?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Another very bad Globalist deal, agreed to by American Globalists who don't care about American Citizens. Trump's delivering on his campaign promise. He's putting Americans first. It's time to turn the page on 'Global Warming.' It's only about absolute control and money for the Elites pushing it.
> 
> The constant fear mongering over it has become so old and tiresome. The earth warms, the earth cools. That's the way it is. There's no need for more Globalist Government control of peoples' lives. We already have too much of that. Time to move on. Kudos to Donald Trump.



That's what they hate...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Will Trump and his neanderthals turn America into a third-world shithole?  They're getting a good start...



So let me see if I'm clear with what you're saying.

Pulling out of an economic disaster that does absolutely nothing will make this nation a third world crapper

But we should have open borders to let in all those horrible third worlders for our nation to be better?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Since you know the accord, why doesn't china do anything until 2030?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


stop dancing and answer the question.

if we signed the paris accord, would we be able to build coal plants AND meet the goals we'd have placed on us at the same time?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Where did the accord state that? Can you post the part that directs us to pay China?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Why didn't you answer why China doesn't do anything with their emissions until 2030?  Can't answer that?  8 billion to China and other third worlds.  It was explained in Trump's speech yesterday, go read the transcript.

here:

"*Ensuring finance*
In the Paris Agreement, the *developed countries* reaffirmed the commitment to* mobilize $100 billion a year in climate finance by 2020, and agreed to continue mobilizing finance at the level of $100 billion a year until 2025.[42] The commitment refers to the pre-existing plan to provide US$100 billion a year in aid to developing countries for actions on climate change adaptation and mitigation.[43]*

Though both mitigation and adaptation require increased climate financing, adaptation has typically received lower levels of support and has mobilised less action from the private sector.[40] A 2014 report by the OECD found that just 16 percent of global finance was directed toward climate adaptation in 2014.[44] The Paris Agreement called for a balance of climate finance between adaptation and mitigation, and specifically underscoring the need to increase adaptation support for parties most vulnerable to the effects of climate change, including Least Developed Countries and Small Island Developing States. The agreement also reminds parties of the importance of public grants, because adaptation measures receive less investment from the public sector.[40] John Kerry, as Secretary of State, announced that grant-based adaptation finance would double by 2020.[28]

Some specific outcomes of the elevated attention to adaptation financing in Paris include the G7 countries' announcement to provide US $420 million for Climate Risk Insurance, and the launching of a Climate Risk and Early Warning Systems (CREWS) Initiative.[45] In early March 2016, the Obama administration gave a $500 million grant to the "Green Climate Fund" as "the first chunk of a $3 billion commitment made at the Paris climate talks."[46][47] [52]So far, the Green Climate Fund has now received over $10 billion in pledges. Notably, the pledges come from developed nations like France, the US, and Japan, but also from developing countries such as Mexico, Indonesia, and Vietnam.[28]"


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Don't talk to me about "talking points" and "pseudo science."  You're in it up to your eyeballs.  I think I read your articles--I was pretty busy but I read some, for sure.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


No a dictator with no respect for human life will likely take life. Communism as an ideology has no respect for collective decision making and accountability.

Let me ask... are our businesses that are run by a single owner much different than a communist ideology?


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Of course, we could. The problem is it would cost huge amounts to build cleaner coal facilities, making it unprofitable and make advances in other areas, such as auto emissions.

Trump is simply lying about the options.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> 
> There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.


I heard a little discussion on this topic this a.m., both sides.  To me, the good news is that a lot is already being done to convert to wind and solar in the private sector, and that won't stop because of this totally embarrassing decision by Thunder Mouth.  I used to respect conservatives' arguments except about abortion, but they're really trying my patience.  LOSS OF JOBS!!!   Well, no shit Sherlock, the fossil fuel industry is on the way out and there will be millions of more jobs created in the green tech industries.  So wow.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so you can't answer how much 10 PPM of CO2 will warm the earth?  shame on you.  how come you don't know this number?  Now you are but a fool.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


just wow.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Trump lies on a daily baisis, I don't believe the words coming out of his mouth so I'm asking to see the data from the actual agreement, you can't seem to produce it.

To answer your question, no I don't think it's ok for China to take no actions until 2030, though I haven't seen evidence showing that statement to be true either.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Then show me SCIENCE that backs your outlandish assertions. 
Show me how what i am saying is wrong. I will gladly wait


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


You're not very good at answering questions are you?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


would doing so - using coal plants - hurt us in meeting our goal? you said YES WE CAN but you didn't tag on the ramifications of said decision.

so - IF WE BUILD COAL PLANTS - can we still meet our carbon emissions goal?

if you refuse to answer it again then i know you're simply full of shit and refuse to be fair. just anti-trump.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



If your grandma had balls she would be your grandpa. 

What you're saying is that "true communism" hasn't been tried yet. 

Everyone who tried their version of communism failed. Why do you think that your version will work?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yeah, we can get out 2020.  Cities and companies and states can and will continue to negotiate with the UN.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Jake, wtf are you talking about??  Cities negotiate with the UN????


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Are. You sure about 2030?

Or are you posting ignorant?

You don't have a clue do you?


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ame®icano said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


I don't think that, I'm not a fan of communism at all... I perfer the Democratic Republic that we have, by far the best form of government in the world


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



We already got out you idiot.

.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I do not have a clue which is why I'm asking questions and asking for details. I haven't read the Paris Agreement... all I've heard is  conflicting talking points from the left and right.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




God damn dude now you forgot the posts you made?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Don't waste your time, he lives in an alternate reality.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Your question means nothing.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So you have an opinion you don't have a clue what it's about?

Typical ..of the left


.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We are not out, regardless of what you think.  You guys are totally ignorant about this.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/us/california-today-paris-accord-reaction.html
> 
> ...




According to the study done by MIT nobody is going to progress with the stupid agreement because it won't do jackshit to stop CO2 emission.

Those clean energy jobs are mostly subsidized by the friggin government because the jobs wouldn't exist in a free market. 

You probably don't know things like this because like most Moon Bats you get your news from Comedy Central.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



All you need to know is that it wasn't a treaty because it was never ratified by the U.S. Senate.  It was an executive agreement entered into by Obama.  Trump nullified that agreement with an E.O.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


I didn't forget anything. You probably made false assumptions about my statements instead of just reading my words and taking them at face value


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You think these morons have?  LOL


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You mean nothing.. Trump does..

.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Tell us oh constitutional scholar... did the U.S. Senate ratify this agreement?


----------



## Camp (Jun 2, 2017)

iceberg said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I answered your question.  I stipulated that it would require building plants at huge costs and making advances in other areas such as auto emissions.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Give it a break , you said communist never killed anyone.


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I've only asked questions... I haven't stated my opinion yet. That's you making false assumptions and distorting my narrative... typical right


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



We do , you don't


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Yes, the legality of what Trump did is not in question


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Really??? Quote me


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You already did by saying pinko commies never killed anyone..



That means you're ignorant as they come.

.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm not playing that game with you.  If you actually had any interest in the facts underlying this topic, you would have already read the SCIENCE.  Which you obviously haven't.  I'm not a scientist so why the hell do you expect me to read raw data?  I didn't know you were a scientist either.  I believe you are taking the word of the folks you agree with.  Same as I am.  Except there are a HELL of a lot more of us than there are of you folks.  Outlandish, indeed.  Are you out of your mind?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Then act it.  Provide some SCIENCE, as TN puts it.  Prove your alarmist views.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I didn't say that... that was the voices in your heading telling you that. Next time try simply reading my actual words


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Do really want me to embarrass you once again?

.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


You're just embarrassing yourself bub.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




I already did multiple times you choose to ignore.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Let me know when Apple or GM start rounding up and executing their employees and then we can talk about the similarities between Communism and running a business.

You know there's something seriously wring with you, right?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


you have MODELS and fill your holes with "humans must do it" like people did with religion when they wondered why it rained 3K years ago. Congratulations.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You can just go back a few pages you fucking moron..

.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Stop "subsidizing" who?
> 
> California is a donor state.



With only 12% of the population California accounts for 1 out of 3 American welfare recipients.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Communism is simply a form of rule. The actions taken by the person in charge whether it be economic, military, law enforcement, murder, giving everybody skittles etc are dependent on the individual, not dictated by the ideology.

Just use your gun arguement... guns don't kill people, people kill people. Same point I'm making.

The only difference between a communist government and a privately owned business is the business needs to adhere to the laws of the country/state of origin, while the government makes the laws of the land.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




What do you think your post just disapear  ?



*Slade3200Gold Member*
↑
↑
↑
↑
↑
↑
I'm seeing all these politicians and analysts from the Right talking about the climate situation and I haven't hear one say it's a hoax. They all acknowledge what science has reported. Only wingnuts like you deny it.

Man made global warming is a hoax.........they say the climate changes...which it does.......science can't predict the local weather a few days out...and yet you want us to believe they can predict the climate 80 years from now....?
Click to expand...
The prediction models are not very accurate but there is concensus from the majority from the left and right that mans actions do have an effect. The severity of that effect is still being studied. I'd compare it to the cigarette/cancer situation
Click to expand...
"Consensus" is not science. It's bullshit politics. The minute you start blabbering about "consensus" you unmask yourself as a con artist.
Click to expand...
It's simply means many many more people agree with that opinion than do yours
Click to expand...

And many people allowed the Germans to murder 6 million Jews.........the same types pushing this stupidity....and even more still think communism, which is responsible for the deaths of 100 million innocent men, women and children, just hasn't been given the right chance.......

So please.....the left wing nutters in Europe and around the world have nothing to teach us....
Click to expand...
Communism didn't kill anybody... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2017)

"Clean energy" jobs are mostly subsidized by the stupid government.  That makes the worthless jobs just another form of welfare.

The biggest welfare queen in the US is the CEO of Telsa having received billions from the government.  Ask the former executives of Solyndra how lucrative it is be an environmental wacko welfare queen. No wind farm or solar farm would ever exist without the filthy ass government taking money away from the taxpayers and giving it to the fat cat environmental wackos.

With Trump's excellent leadership the US has changed from being the leader of the free world dumbasses to be leader of the free world's fiscally responsible.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I know what I wrote, you obviously don't


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




So who is going to work?


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


There ya go, you proved my point... I said communism didn't kill anybody, the man in charge did. You distort that and say that I said communists have never killed anybody. Do you really not understand the difference? Haha


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




Again you retard you said..

Quote


*Communism never killed anyone*

.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Another very bad Globalist deal, agreed to by American Globalists who don't care about American Citizens. Trump's delivering on his campaign promise. He's putting Americans first. It's time to turn the page on 'Global Warming.' It's only about absolute control and money for the Elites pushing it.
> ...



It's all about controlling the People and making money. It's not about the planet possibly getting warmer. And if anything, 'Global Cooling' would be more so something to be concerned with. Animal and plant life don't do well in extreme cold. So if you are inclined to be fear things, 'Global Cooling' would be something worth fearing. Animal and plant life actually thrive in warm climates. 

I'm just so over the endless fear mongering. I won't support more Government domination of peoples' lives. And that's all the Globalists are proposing in the end. They're not gonna 'cool down' the planet. They're just gonna seize more control of the People and steal more of their money. So i'm gonna take my chances with the Global Warming Boogeyman instead. I'm good with that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You're a ignorant child..

.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Haha, I prove you wrong and you call me ignorant, how grade school of you. Stop embarrassing yourself now and go take your nap.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



The ideology.. You moron..


It works its way up through the ranks


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


How about you just explain how the actual ideology kills people and not the will of the leader, instead of this pointless banter we've gotten into


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You didn't prove anyone wrong you commie  bitch that knows history..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




It makes people lazy you dumb ass


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> I'd love it to get warmer. I'm tired of freezing half the year



  It used to be called "global warming". But after years of humiliatingly cold winters the DNC ordered its people to change the wording to "climate change". That wasnt working either because people realized the earth's climate was never static.
  So Barack Hussein went for a third phrase that never really caught on.

"White House science adviser John Holdren is renewing his call for a new nomenclature to describe the end result of dumping vast quantities of carbon dioxide and other heat-trapping gases into Earth’s atmosphere: “*global climate disruption.”*

http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2014...on-white-house-science-adviser-suggests-again


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...


so making them would be a horrible idea and seriously limit the ability to do so. ergo - we can't do it effectively, within reason, or at all *AND* meet the goals ONLY WE HAVE.

rage on man. you're hellbent to do it and it doesn't matter what reality is around you.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



So in your world you want people in the USA to become communist you stupid fuck?

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...




And as further steps have not happened, will not happen, and trump is removing our signature we have officially gone from not accepting it to still not accepting it


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

If Trump declared water to be wet the left would scream liar!!

They're delusional.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And as the accords were never approved by the senate, we were never bound by them.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



This sounds a lot like the arguments for why Lizzy Cheekbones could make her an Indian or why Illegals really aren't registered to vote in CA


----------



## JBond (Jun 2, 2017)

Camp said:


> It's often hard to keep up with the lies of our serial liar President. Now he is attempting to bullshyt the whole world and possibly expects the whole world to accept his lying the way his USA supporters accept his lying. Which of his lies will regions of the globe focus on and how does it influence how the world views American leadership under the trump era?


In your own words, explain how the Paris Accord will benefit the US.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Lazy? I thought we were talking about murder... I agree that one of the problems with the ideology is it doesn't provide ownership or much incentive for hard work so people tend to grow lazy and unmotivated. That is a different discussion than what we are having here though.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Communism makes mass murder possible.  It concentrates all power into the hands of one man.  Anyone who crosses that man is doomed.  If the pope was running a communist country there would still be mass murder.  Furthermore, the communist system ensures that the scum rises to the top.  People with ethics and scruples do not win the struggle for power.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


For the THIRD time on this thread I will say that I do not support communism at all, I think it is a horrible form of government. Our Democratic Republic is by far the best way to run a country. 

My point about communism is very simple so read slow. The ideology of communism does not kill people, as the poster that I was responding to stated, the leader in charge makes that decision. Just like the old gun argument... Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


How so?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You already told us your a comie pinko ..

What's more for you to say?

Except babbling?

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


Gandhi would never become dictator because he wasn't willing to commit murder to gain power.


----------



## whitehall (Jun 2, 2017)

The theory of man made global warming is a lie. There are numerous examples of lies connected to global warming including breathless predictions that the world end by the turn of the 21st century or Manhattan would be under water in 20 years or fire, flood and pestilence would happen unless the U.S. agreed to an international extortion scam.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Guns make mass murder possible too.

If the pope was running a communist country he would have power to combat mass murder. If there is a corrupt dictator it allows for a tremendous amount of destruction to occur as we've seen in the past. If there was a righteous leader like the pope he could use the power to do more good. Why would you claim there were be mass murder? You think the pope would execute people who don't agree with him?  Regardless, it is the man in charge doing the killing, not the ideology... just like your gun argument.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




You posted it ..

*Slade3200Gold Member*
↑
↑
↑
↑
↑
↑
I'm seeing all these politicians and analysts from the Right talking about the climate situation and I haven't hear one say it's a hoax. They all acknowledge what science has reported. Only wingnuts like you deny it.

Man made global warming is a hoax.........they say the climate changes...which it does.......science can't predict the local weather a few days out...and yet you want us to believe they can predict the climate 80 years from now....?
Click to expand...
The prediction models are not very accurate but there is concensus from the majority from the left and right that mans actions do have an effect. The severity of that effect is still being studied. I'd compare it to the cigarette/cancer situation
Click to expand...
"Consensus" is not science. It's bullshit politics. The minute you start blabbering about "consensus" you unmask yourself as a con artist.
Click to expand...
It's simply means many many more people agree with that opinion than do yours
Click to expand...

And many people allowed the Germans to murder 6 million Jews.........the same types pushing this stupidity....and even more still think communism, which is responsible for the deaths of 100 million innocent men, women and children, just hasn't been given the right chance.......

So please.....the left wing nutters in Europe and around the world have nothing to teach us....
Click to expand...

*Communism didn't kill anybody*_... a narcesistic, charismatic nationalist douchebag did_


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2017)

The Paris Climate Agreement was a great scam for China and India and other shitholes.

They get to continue to pollute their asses off.

The US and other developed countries had to give them money.  Lots of money.  Hundreds of billions of dollars.

However, there was no guarantees in the stupid agreement that the money has to be used for pollution control and absolutely no milestones that had to be met.

Obama was  fucking moron to sign up for that stupid deal.

Thank god the American people elected Trump who is smart enough to know a terrible deal when he sees one.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



No, CA received $356 billion. It paid out $369 billion. If you can't do that math in your head, it's more than $10 billion more CA paid than received.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> 
> There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.



Actually the supremacy clause excludes states from negotiating with foreign powers. That's the province of the the federal government alone

States can, however implement whatever policies they want from the accords. they just cannot be bound.

Private companies have always been allowed to have their own standards. Don't care if they make their business unprofitable


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Oh really, I said told you that I was a comie pinko? Quote me

You have a very bad habit of resorting to childish insults when you are proven wrong and no longer have an argument. I'd work on that if I were you, it makes you look petty and small minded


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




The ideology makes commies kill ..

.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You're correct in science proving that the climate is changing (a normal occurrence that's been going on for billions of years).  The "scientific" assertion that it's cause by man's activities is what is in question.  

Since science doesn't have, say, a 100 year baseline where earth's climate remained constant, it is impossible to prove that man has had a significant effect on climate.  In an effort to prove the claim that climate change is man caused, "Changers" blame such crazy things as cow flatulence, human exhalations, and soft drinks, etc, when CO2 is coming off the ocean constantly.  They conveniently ignore the millions of tons emitted by the world's volcanoes.

Climate change is happening.  That it's "living creature" caused is Junk Science.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Dictators can be democratically elected

"Usually dictators rise to power as a result from democratic elections, but once they're elected, they change the entire political system to ensure that no one else ..."

What is a Dictatorship | Military Dictatorships


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You are the one promoting communism....

And we see it first hand in the world

.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



The Pope, if he isn't a corrupt snake, would never become the ruler of a communist country.  As I explained earlier, in a communist state the scum rises to the top.  You have to be willing to commit murder to gain power in such an environment.

You act like mass murder is just something that happens by accident.  It doesn't.  It's a fundamental feature of the system.  The dictator is never going to "combat" mass murder because he is always the perpetrator.  He was groomed by the system to be a murderer and the system provides him the means to do it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




No shit twat we seen that with Obama..


.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Yes I did, and nowhere did I support communism... What are you not understanding? What do you think I was trying to say, I don't think I can make the point any clearer


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



By the time democracy has reached the stage where it will elect a dictator, it has already become so corrupt and gone so far down the road to totalitarianism that the final step is virtually an afterthought.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I find it interesting that the science is supposedly settled but no one can actually cite the science


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> ...




Thank you what a burn

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



We have to get in before we get out


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The platform has definitely been used by power hungry thugs to control countries through an abusive force of power... I'm not arguing about that. But i'm talking about the ideology which is simply a theory. Ever hear of the benevolent dictator?  It is a political system, it doesn't commit murder. Many have used it to commit murder in the past. History has shown it to be a very poor, and dangerous system of government.  I really don't understand why we are debating this.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Where did I promote communism? I never said anything close to supportive of communism. Ive actually said the exact opposite many times. You are having a very hard time understanding things today.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



That's irrelevant.  The issue is how much CA's green energy programs get in subsidies, and it's a lot.  If it wasn't for these subsidies, energy production by wind and solar would be zero.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And until the senate ratifies the accords, we aren't bound by them.

And btw we probably need house approval for the spending as well.

Good luck with that


----------



## Richard-H (Jun 2, 2017)

*Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet: Evidence*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Richard-H said:


> *Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet: Evidence*




You ever go out side?


----------



## MindWars (Jun 2, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




*FLASHBACK – NASA STUDY: MASS GAINS OF ANTARCTIC ICE SHEET GREATER THAN LOSSES*
*Antarctic snow adding enough ice to outweigh increased losses from thinning glaciers...*
FLASHBACK – NASA Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater than Losses

And let's not use the site as that's BS because why they got it from the NASA.GOV site


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...




All your posts in this thread is promoting communism...

Do you even read your own posts?


.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


without the federal government.  I can't see that going anywhere.  you watch it for us k?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Ok we are in agreement then. The violence that comes as a result of communism is due to corrupt leadership.  The ideology enables corrupt leaders to gain power and it is taken advantage of to do so in many instances. Its not communism it is corrupt communist dictators. Just like its not guns its the person using the gun. We good now?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Quote me, show me one sentence where I promote communism and i'll show you 5 where I don't.


----------



## MindWars (Jun 2, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Debunking Trump's Paris Climate Accord lies:
> 
> *9 Times Trump Twisted Facts In His Speech Quitting Paris Accord*




*A new NASA study says that an increase in Antarctic snow accumulation that began 10,000 years ago is currently adding enough ice to the continent to outweigh the increased losses from its thinning glaciers.*


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...




Of course plant life needs it... but if all the plant life is being killed off, then nothing will be there to recycle it.  Right now with population growth and deforestation, the world has lost a huge amount of it's trees which are the main ones that help convert CO2 back into oxygen...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Who are you ? Just post shit coming from your ass and then deny it..


Unbelievable..


.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You don't get it.  Lord Acton said it best.  "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely."  Communism gives absolute power to the government.  it can destroy you simply by taking away your job and waiting for you to starve.  There is no such thing as a non-corrupt government with absolute power.


----------



## NoNukes (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


You cannot pull out until 2020. Trump has played you again. Hope he was gentle.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


And there's the childish insult with nothing to back up your argument. I'm about done with this conversation. If your ego needs a win then you can have it... I'm a lying pink commie snowflake. You got me. Good day.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I posted this, did you not read it?



jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



why do you have difficulty looking up things on google?






wow.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


what do you think the bad boys in France can do to us? It's not a legal binding agreement.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I agree, which is why it is a dangerous ideology. Corruption exists everywhere, from our republic to the monarchy in the Vatican. The amount of corruption ultimately exists in the individual(s) that hold power


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thanks, that's a good start but I still don't see where an allocation of funds are directed towards china and Russia


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



They won't be getting any checks from the USA, and that's all that matters.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You still don't get it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



They can throw a petulant temper tantrum and call us names.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Also did the house approve the spending?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I never said they were.

BTW, here for the other China 2030 piece you didn't know about:

China is working to reach its emissions peak before 2030 deadline, analyst says

"China may aim for an earlier greenhouse gas emissions peak before its 2030 deadline, putting a greater onus on Australia to work with its key trading partner on renewable energy rather than fossil fuels, says a leading Chinese analyst."


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


I give two shits.  they are anti american rug rats playing in rabbit holes daily.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

BTW, it is really sad that the document is not a living one.  So no adjustments can ever be made.  wow.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


how could they, it was never given to congress.


----------



## Flash (Jun 2, 2017)

The US is decreasing CO2 emissions.

China is increasing CO2 emission.

That idiot Obama signed a stupid climate agreement that had the US paying China money.

How dumb was that?

Why isn't China paying a pollution penalty if reducing CO2 is so damn important?  Why  didn't that moron Obama insist that be including in the agreement that he signed?  What was that dipshit thinking?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> And there's my childish insult with nothing to ever back up any of my arguments. I'm about done with this conversation. If my ego needs another win then you can have it... I'm a lying pink commie snowflake. You got me. Good day.




Glad to see you know what you are.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. Doesn't sound like the talking point I've heard all day, that China doesn't have to do anything until 2030. It sounds like they set an emissions goal that they are going to work towards reaching by 2030. Isn't that how things work?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


well isn't it the point of the accord  to drop CO2 levels?  so what would 10 PPM of less CO2 mean to the temperatures of the globe.  queue the jeopardy music


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


yep 2030.  so, they again are allowed to take our manufacturing jobs.  you fool.  but hey, why should you give a fk about an american family, eh?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


BTW, it's the only thing they know how to do.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2017)

Look, the Paris Accord is insane.  All it is is an agreement that the USA will hold itself down at the loss of billions of dollars growth and business, skyrocket our energy costs to consumers, while actually financing states like China and India, by far the biggest polluters, so they can grow and get further ahead and pollute even more!  *That is insanity.*  And all at the promise that at best, in a hundred years, the planet might be a fraction of a degree cooler.  We can continue to cut our pollution on our own and find cleaner ways of doing things without any accord, then we can sell the technology to others so they can do as well.  Viva La Trump.

Only the jackass socialists of the EU could dream up such a stupid idea!  And only the jackass liberal democrats could denounce staying out of it as being literally the end of the world.  Are liberals just born so fucked up in the head or do they really work hard at it?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

Co2 levels compared to total Mother Nature suspended particulates is at a ratio of 1 to 1,000
The only thing, repeat Only, there is solid agreement on is that we are in a warming cycle. There is also uniform agreement that such warming cycles have occurred before and even exceeded-such as the Dust Bowl  1930s
What the C02 is doing when distributed planet wide is undetermined and those calculations as to effect, if any, on planetary temperatures are being studied and there is no consensus agreement
What is indisputable is  that major metro cities in the USA have  much less polluted air than the 60's into the 80's
It's mostly  "feel  bad about yourself America" and we are done with playing that game


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 2, 2017)

I keep looking out my window at the pacific ocean and it has not changed in the 30 years that I've lived here and neither has the climate.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I wonder if Jake and his ilk even know what "PPM" means since you can't get an answer..

Let me clarify it for them:  People Pacing Madly over climate change.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 2, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Co2 levels compared to total suspended particulates is at a ratio of 1 to 1,000
> The only thing, repeat Only, there is solud agreement on is that we are in a warming cycle. There is also uniform agreement that such warming cycles have occurred before and even exceeded-such as the Dust Bowl 1930s
> What the C02 is doing when distributed planet wide us undetermined


CO2 has nothing to do with "global Warming" and the oceans are not rising as predicted. The whole thing is stupid.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> BTW, here for the other China 2030 piece you didn't know about:
> 
> China is working to reach its emissions peak before 2030 deadline, analyst says
> 
> "China may aim for an earlier greenhouse gas emissions peak before its 2030 deadline, putting a greater onus on Australia to work with its key trading partner on renewable energy rather than fossil fuels, says a leading Chinese analyst."



So, are you actually saying that China is apt to pollute MORE and SOONER because of the Paris Accord?  In other words, like so many other stupid liberal ideas, it is having the EXACT OPPOSITE effect of its stated intent and actually causing MORE pollution?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, here for the other China 2030 piece you didn't know about:
> ...


?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What are you talking about?  They are allowed to do what ever they want and we are allowed to do whatever we want... It was a non binding agreement. But it was better than nothing, it was at least a collaborative effort to reduce pollution and emissions. It had flaws, thats fine, work on the flaws, don't pack up your bag and go home. Thats not, in my opinion how a respectable world leader should act. We set our goals to be reached by 2025... So you are upset about what? the 5 year difference?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



We don't have to pull out. The accord was never binding to begin with. The senate never ratified. Nor did the house approve the spending.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


and trump choose to get out.  why are you all upset then?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Jun 2, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 130239
> ...


I know it is a fake and pointed out elsewhere.

Chillax, bro!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


BTW, we have infrastructures that need help for the next decade.  We will get that going with that money.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I'm not upset... I'm disappointed and a little embarrassed that our president acts like a child. But he has the right to do what he wants to do, i can respect that. I just hope it yields positive results at the end of 4 years.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


You're wrong.  They are free to increase emissions until 2030.


----------



## bendog (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


because the Trumpbots are cheering a cheap meaningless toss of his golden shit to them?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


why, because he recognized the lack of any binding agreement not ratified by congress to hurt the american people? again, you wish to hurt american families stand proud and acknowledge it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


So, acting like an adult means putting our heads in a noose?  Agreeing to a swindle?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


he didn't understand that peak thing.  I quit while I was a head.  get it, a head?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> BTW, we have infrastructures that need help for the next decade.  We will get that going with that money.




TONS more money saved by The Donald!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

bendog said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



Why would you care if it's meaningless?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I hope so... And I hope clean water plants and clean energy is part of that infrastructure investment.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bendog said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


huh?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


they are, just without all the regulation bullshit.  you should really invest some time and learn what is what in our country.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Where does it say that? That sounds like a spun narrative from the right. The agreement, if you look at the words, says that they have set emissions goals that they are aiming to reach by 2030. The article that JC posted actually says that they are going to try and reach them before 2030 which means a gradual decrease. It is the same thing we committed to do from now till 2025.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


No, don't be a drama queen


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...


here further info from that same document:

"Australia’s environment minister, Greg Hunt, has compared Australia’s emissions reduction target favourably with China’s. He said last week that China was “a country with up to a 150% increase in emissions” between 2005 and 2030."

BTW, peak emissions was the peak of their CO2 limit.  you didn't know that.  you didn't read the article.  you should have.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> [
> Bad.
> I hope the anonymous sources are wrong.  This is going to be bigger than Russia for 48 hours.  You watch.



Hey, you can send as much money as you like to the Plutocrats in the EU, no one is stopping you. You just don't get to rob your neighbor to fund Algores private jet and yacht anymore.


----------



## bendog (Jun 2, 2017)

You fools really think Reagan would be cool with Trump giving Trump an OK to his thumbs up to Putin to have another go at Ukraine and the Baltic Republics too?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

bendog said:


> You fools really think Reagan would be cool with Trump giving Trump an OK to his thumbs up to Putin to have another go at Ukraine and the Baltic Republics too?


huh?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...



You don't stop the titanic and go the opposite direction immediately... Just like our national deficit and debt...

“A 2030 peak is very ambitious, it’s very challenging,” said Qi. “I think most people underestimate how challenging that is. Everyone wants China to have an earlier peak but no one wants it more than China itself.”

China will introduce a national emissions trading scheme in 2017 and will try to ensure its emissions peak even as 82 million of its people live on less than $1 a day.

Australia’s environment minister, Greg Hunt, has compared Australia’s emissions reduction target favourably with China’s. He said last week that China was “a country with up to a 150% increase in emissions” between 2005 and 2030.


----------



## namvet (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


again, you don't seem to understand the word 'peak'


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.

Kids, we are not going to walk away from the Accord until November 2020.  Tough that you don't like it.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

Carbon Credits!!!  That's the ticket!!!


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

namvet said:


>




OT- LOL namvet!  I had your avatar patch on my Blue Jacket in '72!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.
> 
> Kids, we are not going to walk away from the Accord until November 2020.  Tough that you don't like it.



We just did... do you not get newsfeeds?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.
> 
> Kids, we are not going to walk away from the Accord until November 2020.  Tough that you don't like it.


seems you are bubba.  but I'm not surprised.  you've been lost for quite some time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.
> ...


Because Bubba Trump says "we are done" does not make it so.  First, the language of the Accord allows out in 2020.  Second, persons, cities, universities, states, and business are setting up a network to interconnect with the UN on continuing fighting global warming.  Neither Trump nor you can stop that.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Kids, we are not going to walk away from the Accord until November 2020



That may be, Jake.  But we have stopped donating money to it effective immediately.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.
> ...



Must be Rdean's brother.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

There is no money in renewables just more taxes…


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


well where are they, the EU, going to get the money from the US then bubba?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rising oceans threaten to submerge 128 military bases: report - Navy Times
> ...


A giant crack in Antarctic ice is 'days or weeks' from breaking off a Delaware-size iceberg



> The piece of floating ice in question is colossal. It's at least 1,100 feet thick at the edge — it thickens inland — and roughly 2,000 square miles. It's destabilizing quickly, a process accelerated by human-caused climate change.





> What's more, Luckman and O'Leary say, the larger swath of the Larsen C ice shelf that sits behind the soon-to-calve iceberg "will be less stable than it was prior to the rift" and may rapidly disintegrate like a neighboring ice shelf did in 2002. Such an event could quickly raise sea levels by several inches.



Bye bye, military bases!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...





GHook93 said:


> through the 1000 fold increase in natural gas production the US is seeing a ginormous decrease in natural gas emissions.



Can you provide a credible reference supporting the veracity of the first of those two assertions and one that precisely quantifies the second?  If so, will you please do so?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...


????  Gina?


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



It's not irrelevant. If the Feds don't have to give CA money, CA doesn't have to give the Feds money. CA wins in that "deal" by billions.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

Anybody know why natural gas is called "natural"


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Debunking Trump's Paris Climate Accord lies:
> ...



And oddly, you didn't link to this NASA study. Could it be because NASA supports the science that point to human caused climate change?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.





BasicHumanUnit said:


> Now....*explain logically WHY that is*.
> 
> <Crickets>
> 
> Thought so.


Excuse me?  Are you seriously asking me to logically explain why, with regard to climate change commitments, Trump wants to put the U.S. in the same league as Syria and Nicaragua?

There's little that man does that is soundly explainable, and that move on his part suffers from that dereliction.  Yes, Trump has given an explanation for why he wanted to withdraw from the Paris climate accord; however, the explanation he's given is merely _an _explanation, not a sound one.

The entire coal industry employs fewer people than Arby’s





Although 76,000 might seem like a large number, consider that similar numbers of people are employed by, say, the bowling (69,088) and skiing (75,036) industries. Other dwindling industries, such as travel agencies (99,888 people), employ considerably more. Used-car dealerships provide 138,000 jobs. Theme parks provide nearly 144,000. Carwash employment tops 150,000.

Looking at the level of individual businesses, the coal industry in 2014 (76,572) employed about as many as Whole Foods (72,650), and fewer workers than Arby's (close to 80,000), Dollar General (105,000) or J.C. Penney (114,000). The country's largest private employer, Walmart (2.2 million employees) provides roughly 28 times as many jobs as coal.

If anything the numbers above over-estimate the jobs impact of coal relative to other industries. Since 2014 the coal industry has shrunk further according to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, to 50,300 employees as of February 2017.

The point isn't that coal jobs don't matter — they matter to the people who have them and to the communities they support, especially as they typically pay far more than do jobs in the retail and service industries, But if you're looking to make a meaningful increase in the number of jobs available to U.S. workers, bringing back coal jobs isn't going to do it.


Average Number of Employees by State and [Coal] Mine Type, 2015 and 2014

50% of US coal jobs are in just 25 counties

Natural gas is fast outpacing coal as the most popular fuel for U.S. electricity generation.
Coal companies like Cloud Peak Energy and Peabody Energy argued for staying in the Paris Agreement.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

g5000 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


it's already floating.  so not sure what your point is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Anybody know why natural gas is called "natural"


Because it comes straight out of the ground in gas form.  It isn't distilled from petroleum.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Some people should be flooded out of their homes…


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

ScreamingEagle said:


> .Merkel can go fly a green kite.....


To the extent they invest in low carbon emitting technologies and methods, that's quite likely what they will do.  The specific shade will be "money green" for industries like wind, hydro, are solar are growth industries.

Industry Life Cycle

Earnings and sales grow slower in mature industries than in growth and emerging industries.







Industry Life Cycle Stages, Examples and Analysis Guide


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know why natural gas is called "natural"
> ...


Drill baby drill, frack baby frack, dig baby dig....


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know why natural gas is called "natural"
> ...


So Mother Nature produced and presumably made  retrievable via Mother Natures intent
See even if we used zero petrol libs would then grab onto Natural Gas as a big no no


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



NASA has been caught red-handed doctoring the data.  It has no credibility.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


When the physicists perfect fusion power, the eco fanatics will be against that because they don't want humanity to have cheap abundant energy.  That would mean we could still have cars and air conditioning, and those are evil!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

If the issue is as raw as do We the People support natural gas and renewable energy to most of the fossil fuels, why, yea, we do.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> If the issue is as raw as do We the People support natural gas and renewable energy to most of the fossil fuels, why, yea, we do.


You aren't "we the people," fakey.  You're just a dumbass internet troll.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



The only people with no credibility are climate deniers.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





bear513 said:


> Judith Curry and her peers are part of the 97% consensus..


What?  Assuming she even retains any legitimacy/credibility as a scientist, to say nothing of as a climate scientist of some stripe, Judith Curry is among the 3% not the 97%.  The woman has given five different years as the point at which global warming stopped.

Forget the debate over whether there are indeed anthropogenic causes of it, that silly woman thought it had stopped happening, and thinks it stopped on five different occasions.   That attestation is analogous to one's using the fact of being at a stoplight to support the assertion that they "stopped driving."


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Wrong.  All you warmist cult members are regarded as kooks.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



How does one deny that there is climate?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Most Americans Support Staying in the Paris Agreement

Majorities of Americans in Every State Support Participation in the Paris Agreement - Yale Program on Climate Change Communication


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Fox does it all the time when they conflate weather with climate change.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You cite the Yale Program on Climate Change?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Most Americans Support Staying in the Paris Agreement
> 
> Majorities of Americans in Every State Support Participation in the Paris Agreement - Yale Program on Climate Change Communication



Yeah, they support so much they aren't willing to have their utility bill increase by $10 to pay for it. 

How Much Will Americans Pay to Battle Climate Change? Not Much

University of Chicago (EPIC) and the Associated Press—NORC Center for Public Affairs Research at the University of Chicago set out to better understand. Their nationally representative poll found that 43% of Americans were unwilling to pay an additional $1 per month in their electricity bill to combat climate change—and a large majority were unwilling to pay $10 per month. That’s despite the fact that a whopping 77% said they think climate change is happening and 65% think it is a problem the government should do something about. Support plummets as the amount of the fee increases.’​


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Climate is just a long-term accumulation of weather.  Hardly "conflation".  According to NASA:

"In short, climate is the description of the long-term pattern of weather in a particular area."


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You aren't this stupid are you? EVERY time there is a major weather event you idiots start screaming that's it's "climate change".


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 2, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



You must understand, these genius' think a 10 year pattern out of 4,500,000,000 years makes a trend.  Yeah..... they're the smart ones!


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I believe in climate
Libs castigations are always rooted in emotions


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I've never seen them do that.  However, libturds in the fake media do it all the time when they conflate "extreme weather" with global warming.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

Slade3200 said:


> My point about communism is very simple so read slow. The ideology of communism does not kill people, as the poster that I was responding to stated, the leader in charge makes that decision. Just like the old gun argument... Guns don't kill people, people kill people.



  Communism kills. It is like a plague bacillus but more evil since plague has no evil intent. Marxism and communism need to eradicated from every crevice like bleaching a room a sick person has died in.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Now all the deniers are denying the Accord's agreements.
> 
> Kids, we are not going to walk away from the Accord until November 2020.  Tough that you don't like it.



Again, we haven't ratified it. We don't have to walk away. We haven't walked to it.

That's what is so ridiculous we've never been on board with this awful piece of garbage. Obama never sent it to the senate. So all Trump has done is continue the status quo and you guys are freaking out


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



The language of the accord is irrelevant. We never ratified it.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


you then.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Anybody know why natural gas is called "natural"




It's a naturally occurring gas that is deposited beneath the surface.  It can be found with oil deposit (if to see a drill rig that has a pipe emitting flame, they are burning off natural gas, thus that's where the term "Burn Off" comes from that many Liberals are howling about). There also deposits of natural gas by themselves.  However, here in Colorado much of our natural gas is in and near our oil shale deposits.

Natural gas is naturally occurring Methane Gas, I believe.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so dude, how many scientists make up that 97% number?  you even know?

How about 75 out of 77.  dude, too funny that you think those are the only scientists in the world.  get out of the basement.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Seawytch said:


> Fuck Cheetolini, the rest of the world will progress without his orangeness.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/02/us/california-today-paris-accord-reaction.html
> 
> ...


Then let the world pay for it instead of having us write them checks. I don't give a shit what the world does. Go for it!


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Most Americans Support Staying in the Paris Agreement
> 
> Majorities of Americans in Every State Support Participation in the Paris Agreement - Yale Program on Climate Change Communication


yeah and hitlery was to be president.  stop making a fool of yourself.  I'm tired of watching.


----------



## sartre play (Jun 2, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's such an awesome deal, Obama didn't submit it to the US Senate.
> ...


No China is not exempt from the agreement, they have signed on, only a very few (three I think) Syria &Nicaragua are two.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

Let me give an analogy.

You and your fiancée write out and sign a pre nuptial agreement in case you divorce. 

Two days before the wedding she dumps you. 

Can you now sue for damages under the pre nuptial agreement?

Of course not! You were never married! So any agreement to divestment of the assets at the time of divorce is irrelevant.

Likewise while we may have helped write terms of this accord, until the senate ratifies we haven't adopted the accord and thus none of it's terms are valid.

You cannot leave what you never went to. Much like you can't divorce before you marry


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> TN and Bear are sulking.  3 states 30 cities and 100 companies are now negotiating with the UN on following the Accord.
> 
> There is nothing Trump can do to stop anyone or city outside of his Executive Branch from ignoring him.


And they are welcome to destroy their economies. Go ahead. Meanwhile the rest of us don't have to participate in this crap.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Most Americans Support Staying in the Paris Agreement
> ...



I'm amazed anyone still trusts polling in politics


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment, Syria and Nicaragua.  That's the company in which Trump wants to put the U.S.
> ...




You do realize that your numbers are from 2014, well after Obama shut down coal production?  

I heard today (can't find a link) that since Trump took office a 160,000+ coal industry employees have been hired.  Here in the western part of the state, and eastern part of a adjoning state, coal companies are trying to hire hundreds of people.  In the past month, 6 mines have reopened.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


I never did.  ever.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


he was hoping no one noticed.  It is what a libturd does.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2017)

Wetlands are protected! Between leftists flooding planet with tears and wetting themselves over anything Trump does, we'll be ok.


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> The language of the accord is irrelevant. We never ratified it.



  And never will. Lets move on to undoing the next obamacrap that needs undoing. Gay marriage?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let me give an analogy.
> 
> You and your fiancée write out and sign a pre nuptial agreement in case you divorce.
> 
> ...


even if they were valid, there were no penalties or recourse for not meeting objectives so the terms were about as meaningful as tits on a nun.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





Quick Facts on Ice Shelves | National Snow and Ice Data Center

*Why are ice shelves important?*
Because ice shelves already float in the ocean, they do not contribute directly to sea level rise when they break up. However, ice shelf collapse could contribute to sea level rise indirectly. Ice streams and glaciers constantly push on ice shelves, but the shelves eventually come up against coastal features such as islands and peninsulas, building pressure that slows their movement into the ocean. If an ice shelf collapses, the backpressure disappears. The glaciers that fed into the ice shelf speed up, flowing more quickly out to sea. Glaciers and ice sheets rest on land, so once they flow into the ocean, they contribute to sea level rise.


You're welcome.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

g5000 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


how you figure?  they used the word 'could'.  the fact is no added water.  so again, your point is what?


----------



## g5000 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Bah!  Who needs science, amiright?


----------



## sartre play (Jun 2, 2017)

Read more on the Paris accord. Working against the best interest of your self & your country because you hated Obama or Bush, to what point? if we focus on who ever is in power , read bills or opinions from each side remove each sides talking points, &  determine based on the meat of the bill. spend less time on MSMBC FOX .watch more C span see what comes out of there mouths.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

g5000 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


Let's use some science! Oceans make up about 70% of the earths surface which is about 140 million square miles. How many square miles of dangling ice shelves would be required to elevate the worlds oceans by say...an inch?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2017)

Margaret Thatcher: "Global Warming provides a marvelous excuse for Global Socialism."


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

DOTR said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > The language of the accord is irrelevant. We never ratified it.
> ...



Absolutely.  We voted Trump in  because he was the candidate that came closest to promising to De-Bama the country.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


And he's doing a fine job of it.


----------



## Seawytch (Jun 2, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



You can't find a link because it's bullshit.

_President Donald Trump’s economic adviser Gary Cohn minimized the significance of coal in comments to reporters aboard Air Force One Friday, according to the pool report.

“Coal doesn’t even make that much sense anymore as a feedstock,” Cohn said._

Trump Chief Economic Adviser Contradicts Campaign Promise: Coal ‘Doesn’t Even Make That Much Sense Anymore’


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2017)

One of Al Gore's houses uses more than 20 times the energy of the average American home, but he's gonna lecture you about global warming.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> One of Al Gore's houses uses more than 20 times the energy of the average American home, but he's gonna lecture you about global warming.


He's thinking he won't have a problem affording it once the little people start paying him for fake carbon credits.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...





jc456 said:


> so dude, how many scientists make up that 97% number? you even know?


You know, you routinely ask questions the answers to which you are just too f*cking lazy to go find for yourself.

2012 -- James L. Powell, a former member of the National Science Board and current executive director of the National Physical Science Consortium, analyzed published research on global warming and climate change between 1991 and 2012 and found that of the 13,950 articles in peer-reviewed journals, only 24 rejected anthropogenic global warming. 

2013 -- The prior analysis preceded subsequent analysis Powell performed in 2013.  Powell in 2013 finished another such investigation, that time looking at peer-reviewed articles published between November 2012 and December 2013.  And what did he observe?







2013 -- Quantifying the consensus on anthropogenic global warming in the scientific literature -- Of the 11,944 abstracts from the peer-reviewed scientific literature published from 1991–2011 and that matched the topics 'global climate change' or 'global warming,' among the researchers who expressed a conclusion on the anthropogenic nature of global warming, 97.1 % of them (~4000) concurred that the global warming we currently observe and experience is anthropogenically caused.
It's worth noting that the authors of the paper linked just above later conducted an analysis of to determine "what's up" with the 2% to  3% (the range given due to non-integer nature of the "97%") of researchers who rejected the verity of anthropogenic global warming.  Their "replication [of the work performed by the "dissenting" researchers] reveals a number of methodological flaws, and a pattern of common mistakes emerges that is not visible when looking at single isolated cases

2011 -- Structure of scientific opinion on climate change --  A 2011 paper from George Mason University published in the _International Journal of Public Opinion Research_, “The Structure of Scientific Opinion on Climate Change,” collected the opinions of scientists in the earth, space, atmospheric, oceanic or hydrological sciences. The 489 survey respondents -- representing nearly half of all those eligible according to the survey’s specific standards -- work in academia, government or industry, and are members of prominent professional organizations.

The study’s key findings include:


97% of the 489 scientists surveyed agreed that that global temperatures have risen over the past century. Moreover, 84% agreed that “human-induced greenhouse warming” is now occurring.” Only 5% disagreed with the idea that human activity is a significant cause of global warming.
“There was greater debate over the likelihood of substantial warming in the near future, with 56% seeing at least a 50-50 chance that temperatures will rise” 2 degrees Celsius over the next 50 to 100 years.
“When [survey participants were] asked to rate the effects on a ten-point scale from trivial (1) to catastrophic (10), the mean response was 6.6, with 41% seeing great danger (ratings of 8-10), 44% moderate danger (4-7), and 13% little danger.”
Though the expectation might be that scientists involved in industry would be more likely to have doubts about the validity of climate change, a statistical breakdown of the survey results showed that there was “no independent effect of industry employment on scientific attitudes toward climate change.”

2010 -- Expert credibility in climate change -- A 2010 study published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences, “Expert Credibility in Climate Change,” analyzed the research patterns and scholarly citations of 1,372 climate scientists who publish in this field. Of these, 908 scientists had published 20 or more climate-related papers. The study’s authors, from Stanford University, the University of Toronto and the William and Flora Hewlett Foundation, examined public statements from groups of scientists that indicated they were either convinced or unconvinced by evidence of climate change, and matched these to the sample of scientists. Though the sample of scientists is not comprehensive, the study’s authors note, the criteria used likely yield the “strongest and most credentialed researchers” in both the unconvinced and unconvinced camps.

The study’s findings include:

About 97% of the group with the most expertise -- the 908 climate scientists with 20 or more papers published -- are convinced by the evidence of anthropogenically caused climate change.
Those who are unconvinced by the evidence make up “only 2% of the top 50 climate researchers as ranked by expertise (number of climate publications), 3% of researchers of the top 100, and 2.5% of the top 200.”
Overall, researchers with fewer than 20 climate publications comprise 80% the group that is unconvinced, as opposed to less than 10% of the group that is convinced by the evidence: This indicates that the bulk of [unconvinced] researchers on the most prominent multi-signatory statements about climate change are also the researchers having the least exposure to the elements and effects of climate change and the least experience analyzing the matter.

Having now answered your question, do not again ask me questions for which you are just too damned indolent to answer yourself and in turn use the information you obtain from having sought the answer(s) to form a cogent comment or argument.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





Derelict_Drvr said:


> Obama shut down coal production



Please provide credible documentation that Obama shut down coal production.  Just what the hell do you think the companies cited in my post do?  Mine fake coal?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> One of Al Gore's houses uses more than 20 times the energy of the average American home, but he's gonna lecture you about global warming.


And you know that how?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


I gave you the answer in the post75 of 77!  You didn't read.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


They aren't peer reviewed articles.  They are pal reviewed.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

jc456 said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I ignored that remark because you provided no credible support for that attestation.  Surely you don't think I'm going to accept that it's so merely because you wrote so?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 2, 2017)

About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
 "Then of those, only a small subset, just 77 who had been successful in getting more than half of their papers recently accepted by peer-reviewed climate science journals, were considered in their survey statistic. That “98% all scientists” referred to a laughably puny number of 75 of those 77 who answered “yes”."


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Let's see.  If I did my computations right (LxWxDx amount of rise), 140000000 sq. miles x 12100 ft average depth  converted to sq. ft, then x .10 (1.2 inches), I come up with 2,303,072.302 cu. miles of water/ice to raise the earth's oceans 1.2 inches.

But correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...




As I stated earlier, climate warming is not the issue.  However, that man caused it is what is in contention.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Let me give an analogy.
> 
> You and your fiancée write out and sign a pre nuptial agreement in case you divorce.
> 
> ...



Give it up!

You're just confusing them.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...


Another John Cook fantasy paper.. Using the same bull shit tactics that Cook used... Tell me how your clairvoyant staff determined what those scientists meant when you NEVER TALKED TO ANY OF THEM, yet you assigned your interpretation to what they produced?  One of the questions your staff used  to say that a paper stated that man was responsible was "is man responsible for any impact?" yet there is no quantification of what that responsibility is...  SO a paper could say that man is potentially responsible for just 0.000001% of the effect and you would cry it was all mans fault..

This is kin to witch doctoring.. The papers methods are so questionable that I would not even call it scientific.. Its more like pure propaganda because there is no science at its base.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me give an analogy.
> ...


How do you confuse a rock?


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...





Derelict_Drvr said:


> As I stated earlier, climate warming is not the issue.  However, that man caused it is what is in contention.


And the entirety of my post has to do with the validity and veracity of anthropogenically effected global warming.  You'd possibly know that were you to have actually read it and/or the linked content.  I write "possibly" because if you did indeed fully read my post, reading comprehension and poor communication skills are more likely why, respectively, you don't know so and/or responded to me as though I didn't post content about the nature and extent of support among climate scientists with regard to the verity of anthropogenically caused warming.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Xelor said:
> ...



Why don't you go outside once in awhile?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You're right, she made it up, or just lied. Come on Old Lady, you're better than that.
Electric car use by country - Wikipedia
Norway is the country with the highest market penetration per capita in the world, also the country with the largest plug-in electric segment market share of new car sales (29.1% in 2016), and in March 2014 Norway became the first country where over 1 in every 100 passenger cars on the roads is a plug-in electric vehicle. The segment's market penetration climbed to 3% in December 2015, and achieved 5% at the end of 2016.[9][10][1


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2017)

Boom! The left pollutes the Earth but demands "Global Warming" policies for one reason and one reason only - it redistributes wealth. They could give a shit about the planet.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Xelor said:


> Xelor said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Nothing you have posted, even remotely, resembles scientific evidence.  There is no quantification of mans impact. Nor is there any scientific studies where the evidence, methods, and outcomes could be reproduced with any reliability.  

Where is your Quantifiable, Repeatable, empirical evidence verified science?  Where are the studies showing how all other impacts are identified and calculated into your modeling? How did that model parallel empirical evidence and the projections match?

NONE of your posted information contains this.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2017)

48 *million* pounds of fucking garbage from left-wing nitwits who were protesting under the guise that they "care" about the planet and that a freaking pipeline somehow destroys the planet.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Polling? They actually think Pelosi is smart enough to run their lives for them. How damn stupid do you have to be to think this government official is thinking about you? She can't even order fucking dinner but the left thinks she should run her healthcare and job prospects. You have to be a special kind of stupid to want more government in your life.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2017)

He even capitalized "Science!" as if it were a deity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Even the Austrian born Arnold gets what the American born trump does not.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> He even capitalized "Science!" as if it were a deity.


If he knew how science worked he and Bill wouldn't be the laughing stock they are.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Even the Austrian born Arnold gets what the American born trump does not.


Now that's the fucking guy I was waiting to hear from. Fucking genius he is.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



1. You did not answer any of my questions. If you don't mind can you answer my questions? 
2. It's been proven that climate change is real. 
3. What greed are you talking about? 
4. You are telling me that 195 countries, scientist, businesses, CEOs  ------- and the rest of the world is wrong. That Trump is right? NO Trump is very wrong. He think this is a hoax. 
Bottom line he did this unthinkable, unimaginable and dumb move because of dying industry----- the coal. 

Trump and your explanation from pulling out of the accord is NOT acceptable.


----------



## idb (Jun 2, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The Paris Accord is only one way that Trump is withdrawing the US from global relevance.
> ...


I guess it does!
That's certainly one way to look at it I suppose.


----------



## idb (Jun 2, 2017)

Iceweasel said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Genius!


----------



## idb (Jun 2, 2017)

cnelsen said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > The Paris Accord committed the US to nothing.
> ...


Sorry...you're right...that was a bit complicated....that means "difficult"...damn...I mean "hard"...shit...ummmm..."duuuu-uuuuhh".


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Roudy said:


> Since when do we care about what "Germany and France" think?



It's not only France and Germany------- Its the whole world laughing at us because we are going backwards. 
The whole world is sacrificing for the sake of one Planet A  and the future. There is no planet B.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

Trump is doing excellent .   Plus he is or did get rid of mrobama 'cuber' / cuba normalization or is going to .


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > If we let trump get away with all his bs America will soon lose it's leadership position in the world
> ...



What job? By making is like a fool to the rest of the world?  
Can you explain what is the benefit from pulling out of this climate accord? 

We are becoming the loser of the free world because of ignorance.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

idb said:


> cnelsen said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


*They tried to explain it to him but he just didn't get.  Trump has not filled the position of Science and Technology Adviser to the President and is not likely to.  After all he knows all he needs to know about science.  He saw Star Wars and said it was a terrible movie.*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

LeftofLeft said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Wrong Buuuud. This doesn't exist 5 years ago. So you're telling us that this is a hoax?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Even the Austrian born Arnold gets what the American born trump does not.


-------------------------------------------  on 'arnold' , thats because he is a FOREIGNER and will ALWAYS be a foreigner  Sur !!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Coming from a racist point of view. Now tell me what is your credibility making this kind of worthless rebuttal?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


Why do you need a science czar?


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------------------------------------------   Trump is an independent President that believes in American Sovereinty and he is also keeping his campaign promises to ME and his supporters OldLady !!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> It would kill small business.



I am having a hard time understanding this Rustic.
I've been asking this question since yesterday.

What businesses or benefits do we lost from being part of the climate accord?

Anyone?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...


 globalization
The only thing worse than nationalism is globalism


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

The far and alt rights are terrified now that they realize their goals can all slip away.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...


---------------------------------------------------  i hear that complying would cost the USA billions and would give massive leeway to pollute to 'china' and other third world countries   Charwin .


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



These aid has nothing to do with the Climate Change.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, explain that one to the "scientists".


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, we would've had to pay upfront while everyone else pays nothing... fuck globalism


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




Your posting pictures of fog now?


OK how about this picture idiot of South Carolina


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


*"2. It's been proven that climate change is real."
*
Natural variation and thus natural climate change is very real. It's the made up man induced crap that is not.. Now if you were legitimately wanting to talk about mans influence, as of the state of known quantifiable and empirically based science today, mans impact can not be discerned from noise in our climatic system.

*"3. What greed are you talking about?"*

Ottamar Edenhoffer said it best..


> If you needed any more evidence that the entire theory of manmade global warming was a scheme to redistribute wealth you got it Sunday when a leading member of the United Nations Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change told a German news outlet, "[W]e redistribute de facto the world's wealth by climate policy."
> 
> Such was originally published by Germany's NZZ Online Sunday, and reprinted in English by the Global Warming Policy Foundation moments ago:
> 
> ...


 UN IPCC Official Admits 'We Redistribute World's Wealth By Climate Policy'


*"4. You are telling me that 195 countries, scientist, businesses, CEOs  ------- and the rest of the world is wrong. "*

I prefer the words "useful idiots".  Socialism and the scam to take peoples freedoms from them was taken hook, line, and sinker... My answer to your previous question answers this one too...


Where is your quantifiable, repeatable, verifiable science with empirical evidence to support your man made global warming?  Still haven't seen it anywhere..Still asking for the evidence.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far and alt rights are terrified now that they realize their goals can all slip away.


----------------------------------------------   and mrobama and YOU the left is seeing that actual SLIPPING away as i type Sur !!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...




Youre so used to paying high taxes you don't even care in Seattle..

You can't comprehend the good life.


.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


-------------------------------------------------------------   and Charwin oughta see the natural beauty of the Upper Peninsula of Michigan   Bear.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

Obama's Paris Agreement: All Cost and No Benefit for the U.S.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

i;m agaist mrobamas deal because its his deal and mostly because it reduces American Sovereignty over America policy !!


----------



## Thinker101 (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...



Evidently a lot of jobs that required anything close to understanding English.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



It's not a treaty. Yes we benefit from the climate accord. Look around the progress we have accomplished in last 5 years.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> > cnelsen said:
> ...


And he's smarter than the generals


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

[be gone mrobama legacy , be gone]


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2017)

Rand Paul does what he does best....an epic beat down of idiotic, irrational, emotional left-wing nonsense.

Rand Paul to CNN's Jake Tapper: Make Sure Your Viewers Know The Climate Models Have Been Wrong


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Your emperor has no clothes


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


---------------------------------------------   or at least as smart Edward !!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Even in all 57 states and under sniper fire?


----------



## edward37 (Jun 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


pismoe the man is a dumkoff ,,,,without his lawyers he'd be cleaning streets


----------



## DOTR (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Even the Austrian born Arnold gets what the American born trump does not.



   That is because he is an Austrian. A foreign born crackpot...like Obama.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

and he will ALWAYS be an 'austrian' a foreigner whose upbring and point of view will always be UN American   Dotr .


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

edward37 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


----------------------------------------------------   Trump is probably the most American President we have had for the last 30 years  Edward .


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Slade3200 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Obama is the name not DumBama. 
Yes he took most or all responsibilities in last 8 years.
Yes he reached out to the Republicans for 8 years. But the Republicans tried very hard to destroy him right on his first day in the Oval Office till his last day in the office. That's a fact. 

On the other hand Trump lied ALL the time and never took any kind of responsibility. That's a fact.

Are you saying that the rest of the world are dumb because Trump said so? 
Are you saying that whole America are liberals including Ivanka and Tillerson?
Are you saying that all the CEOs and businesses that blasted dumb Trump are liberals? 

Now answer my questions.


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

Ivanka and Tillerson mean nothing at this time , Trump made his decision and punked the 'euros' , the world and YOU guys  Charwin.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Markle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So El Dumpster lied when he said he would renegotiate it. Certainly if Climate Change is a hoax, why would he do it?
> ...



Trump called climate change is a hoax. 
Are you saying that Trump lied again?

Climate change is not negotiable----- They already told that to Trump because there is no planet earth B.


----------



## edward37 (Jun 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


God!! it's a wonder we're still an entity   ,,,on the map,,,,,  If what you say is true GOD help America


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Ivanka and Tillerson mean nothing at this time , Trump made his decision and punked the 'euros' , the world and YOU guys  Charwin.



Yes it does. 
Because even his daughter and inner circles disagree with this dude. It's not only the euros it's the whole world blasting us because of this dude. Even in Asia.
You guys? Meaning he punked the world and his daughter because of his dumb belief that climate change is a hoax.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep, and I know all about some  of those accomplishments.  

One of them was forcing diesel fuel companies to have lower sulfur in the  fuel.  Since that time, diesel fuel became more expensive than gasoline whereas before, diesel was around a dollar a gallon less.  

Yes, it closed down some trucking  operations and private haulers, but government didn't stop there. 

My employer started to price new tractors to replace our old equipment a few years back.  Tractors were around 10K more per unit than three years earlier.  All that pollutions shit they force truck manufacturers to install in the truck was the  main reason.  Now, over 80%  of the time something is wrong with the truck, it has to do with some pollution  gadget going haywire.  Our trucks are in  the shop nearly every month now, and truck garages charge $80.00 per hour plus parts.  Our mechanic told me that they don't have one computer anymore, they have three that have to work in  sync with each other, and computers don't always  perform well in single digit weather.  

What's more?  Diesel Emission Fluid, or DEF for short.  Yes, now we have to fill up with DEF which is a separate reservoir.  DEF is pollution shit that squirts into the exhaust pipe supposedly to make the fumes less harmful to the environment.  If you run out of DEF, you screw up your engine.  

We  have to pass all these costs to our customers, and our  customers pass on those costs to us--the US consumer.  It also may be the breaking point of a company leaving  the US because manufacturing being too expensive in this country. 

But hell, it's worth it, isn't it?  I mean after all, now  all the environmentalists are happy and stopped complaining  and  making  more demands.............Oh wait!!!!!!


----------



## pismoe (Jun 2, 2017)

doesn't matter . feck'em , what are they all going to do Charwin ??


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Slade3200 said:
> ...





charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





charwin95 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > Ivanka and Tillerson mean nothing at this time , Trump made his decision and punked the 'euros' , the world and YOU guys  Charwin.
> ...



DO you enjoy running in circles with sharp objects?  I answered your silly ass questions with facts, which you promptly ignored like the good little sheep you are.. Doing what you are told and spouting the lines your instructed too....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

And America is saying fuck Trump.  As of today three states, 100 cities, scores of major corporations, hundreds of businesses, and millions of citizens are saying "no, orange one, no."  All of that community growing exponentially will work with the UN and each other for the goals of the Accord.  Not a damn thing Trump can do about it.

If any of you don't like it, move to Syria and nowhereaguay.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*It is an Agreement, not a Treaty.*

Exactly.

Now you see it, now you don't.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



it wasn't why I posted it.  Follow the conversation and perhaps you'll  see why I did.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray and Toddster are lost on this.

It is an Accord, Trump can say whatever he wants, and American governments and corporations and businesses and people will say sod off, orange bum, and will continue working for the greater good.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> And America is saying fuck Trump.  As of today three states, 100 cities, scores of major corporations, hundreds of businesses, and millions of citizens are saying "no, orange one, no."  All of that community growing exponentially will work with the UN and each other for the goals of the Accord.  Not a damn thing Trump can do about it.
> 
> If any of you don't like it, move to Syria and nowhereaguay.



Maybe it's time you move.  We're in charge now and WE call the shots--not you. 

As for cities and states, they can do whatever they want--they always could.  You don't need Trump's permission for that.  Let all these loud mouths spend billions of their taxpayers money on this nonsense.  Trump doesn't care and neither do we.  Run your  city or state into a hole for all  we care.  Trump won't bail you out and  neither  will the Republicans.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



What are you talking about look at all the progress we accomplished in the past 50 years...

With out the paris accord.


.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We are in it until Nov 2020.

Nah.
*
Cities and states in America can ignore Trump now and do as they wish with the Agreement.* 

Cities and states are free to waste as much money as they want on more expensive, less reliable "green energy".
Their citizens are free to vote out any dumbass who wastes their money on such stupidity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And America is saying fuck Trump.  As of today three states, 100 cities, scores of major corporations, hundreds of businesses, and millions of citizens are saying "no, orange one, no."  All of that community growing exponentially will work with the UN and each other for the goals of the Accord.  Not a damn thing Trump can do about it.
> ...


You don't call anything.

Free energy goes forward, coal is dropping in % of energy provided.  80% of those jobs have disappeared under Reagan, Bush the Elder, Clinton, Bush the Younger, Obama, and Trump.  They are not coming back.

The USA cannot begin leaving the Accord until 2020, and Trump and you can do nothing about American governments, institutions, business, corporations, groups, and individuals working together to work for the Accord's success.

Trump's bans are dead in the water.  Gorsuch may not vote to hear them.  Watch.  They may not make to SCOTUS until after Trump is out of office.

RussiaGate investigation continues with no hindrance in the DOJ and Congress.  Now it may be a criminal problem for the Trump associates as well an intel operation about them.

You guys are so messed up.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 2, 2017)

Non binding accord.  No company has to commit to anything.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ray and Toddster are lost on this.
> 
> It is an Accord, Trump can say whatever he wants, and American governments and corporations and businesses and people will say sod off, orange bum, and will continue working for the greater good.




Admit it you're upset because Trump told the world to fuck off..


Admit it...


.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

The US cost this next year, for the Paris agreement, was to be over 380 billion dollars... Which Trump just cut from our budget... Germany was slated to receive over 18 billion of those funds as were most of the EU states.. You want to know why Germany was so pissed?  This is it.. Same with the French...  They all had their damn hands out expecting the US to pay up.. Trump just took that away and many of these countries were counting on that money for their budgets.

The Obama wealth redistribution money fairy just got run over with a train... This is why Europe is so pissed off.. 

IT WAS A BAD DEAL FOR THE US...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Speaking of the Supreme court they are going to take the case of Trumps travel bans this week

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We don't have to abide by anything on that piece of toilet paper.  And when  we don't,  who's going to force us to?  

Yes, we do call the shots, that's why we have elections.  And as I  was  told,  elections  have consequences.  

The Accord will not  be a success, and Trump made sure of that.  Everybody in this country is free to follow it if they like, but no brownie points.  Like I said, run your business, city, state, county right into a hole.  There is no law against stupidity in this country.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



That is incorrect. Your example is way off. 
Cutting the emissions from diesels engines is a major accomplishments because they omit a lot of dangerous carbon monoxide (CO) that causes smog and to human health all over the US and the world. I used to have M-benz that used diesel fuel and spew  lots of heavy carbon monoxide. 
Have you traveled to Riverside county where the concentration of heavy smog in California coming from the west counties? If we don't have any of these restrictions they will be wearing mask just  like in Beijing. 
We use to have lots of cars that used diesel now they are almost gone. Which is excellent. 
I was in Asia early 2016 and I saw the difference of how other countries are complying with the climate change and that includes China. 
Besides Diesel engines will be obsoleted in the near future. Car manufacturers and others like Caterpillars are making a record profits in last 3 years so ---- What is the problem? 

This bothers me when someone like you never mentioned upfront what they do for a living--------- Then suddenly you are trying to explain and justify what you do for a living because of this topic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

They want to, are willing to, and will pour tens of millions of dollars into it this year. Three states are on board. 100 cities. Untold numbers, at least millions, of citizens.

LBT, Toddster, Ray, Bear, Billy Bob and the rest of your ilk: you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you. We are the future of America, not you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What do you  mean my "example" is way off?  What example?  I'm a truck driver and I'm telling you the truth that your green people won't tell you about.  Every single thing you buy in the store today has an intrinsic green cost to it.  It may be pennies, it may be dollars, it may be hundreds of dollars, it may be thousands of dollars--but you are paying it and so am I. 

So I'm  going  to give you nightmares tonight.  I'm  going to ask you what I ask of every environmentalist:  What  would it take to shut you people up permanently?  How much would it cost, and what is the goal?  

You can't answer that question  and  neither  can any environmentalist.  Why?  Because there is no end  to this.  It's a bottomless money pit that can never be filled.  How do I know this?  Because we've spent trillions of dollars trying to make environmentalists happy the  last 50 years, and they are more miserable today than they were 50 years ago.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when do we care about what "Germany and France" think?
> ...


They were laughing at Obama behind his back when he signed on to this giant swindle.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ray and Toddster are lost on this.
> 
> It is an Accord, Trump can say whatever he wants, and American governments and corporations and businesses and people will say sod off, orange bum, and will continue working for the greater good.



*It is an Accord, Trump can say whatever he wants*

Just as Obama could. What Trump said canceled what Obama said.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They want to, are willing to, and will pour tens of millions of dollars into it this year. Three states are on board. 100 cities. Untold numbers, at least millions, of citizens.
> 
> LBT, Toddster, Ray, Bear, Billy Bob and the rest of your ilk: you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you. We are the future of America, not you.


Your going to be nothing but bankrupt fools..  Carry on...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Diesels are way cleaner now you don't even know who has one into it starts up.

.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They want to, are willing to, and will pour tens of millions of dollars into it this year. Three states are on board. 100 cities. Untold numbers, at least millions, of citizens.
> 
> LBT, Toddster, Ray, Bear, Billy Bob and the rest of your ilk: you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you. We are the future of America, not you.




Lol, have fun throwing your money away on a ponzi scheme hoax.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They want to, are willing to, and will pour tens of millions of dollars into it this year. Three states are on board. 100 cities. Untold numbers, at least millions, of citizens.
> 
> LBT, Toddster, Ray, Bear, Billy Bob and the rest of your ilk: you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you. We are the future of America, not you.



*you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you.*

We're not yelling, we're pointing and laughing.....at you.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> And America is saying fuck Trump.  As of today three states, 100 cities, scores of major corporations, hundreds of businesses, and millions of citizens are saying "no, orange one, no."  All of that community growing exponentially will work with the UN and each other for the goals of the Accord.  Not a damn thing Trump can do about it.
> 
> If any of you don't like it, move to Syria and nowhereaguay.


Good luck with that shit. BTW- We don't need to move, you do.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They want to, are willing to, and will pour tens of millions of dollars into it this year. Three states are on board. 100 cities. Untold numbers, at least millions, of citizens.
> 
> LBT, Toddster, Ray, Bear, Billy Bob and the rest of your ilk: you can yell all you want as we wave good bye to you. We are the future of America, not you.




Sorry pal we are America, not you city dwellers..

It's a fact.


.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I am trying very hard not to call any names but since you started.
Where the fuck was your rebuttal?  Maybe I missed it. Instead of giving me your bull shit why don't you direct me to your post. Like see post #?   Dumb fuck.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Stay with the topic if you don't mind.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

This is the huge fight in America, between the elite city folks against the country folks. Buy yet when you retire. Your plans are to move to the country..

.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Here in Wyoming they have removed all the smog components to diesel vehicles as long as you "tune" the vehicle fuel systems to maintain less than 50pph particulates.  Its amazing how it increases fuel efficiency and mileage when you remove all the screens and restrictions..  Its funny as hell to go by a California smog detector and not set it off without all the crap that costs thousands of dollars on the vehicle.. Your vehicle doesn't need about 90% of the crap they force you to buy..

Just one more scam... Funnier still is those Def units make the soot burn to white ash, which goes higher in the atmosphere, stays there longer, blocks (reflects) incoming solar radiation and causes cooling...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Did you missed we lowered the emissions in last 5 years or so?
Without the accord wherefore you think this planet is going Bear? Didn't you noticed Bears are now invading human habitat in Alaska and other parts of the world because they cannot find food in the wilderness. 
Now if that trends continue. Where do you think those bears go?


----------



## skye (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





^^^


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You're the one that chimed in on our discussion, and now you're telling "me" to stick  to the topic because you got busted not following the conversation?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Forgive me.. I thought you could read... Hell, you even get a notification when your quoted... and you still ignored that too..

Here, let me help the reading challenged.  Do you know how to click on a link?  Trump pulling out of Paris Climate Accord


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



And how would the Paris  Accord stop that?  

I asked before (with no  response from  the left) so I'll ask again: what does this  accord do for us that we couldn't do for ourselves if we  wanted?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you Mr President for not agreeing to force the USA to pay for other Nations pollution


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It's personal with them, their president wanted it so bad.

It was just a publicly stunt.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Yep, the snowflakes are a melting.  Every time we reverse (or try to reverse) some Obama disaster, these folks flip out.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> The US cost this next year, for the Paris agreement, was to be over 380 billion dollars... Which Trump just cut from our budget... Germany was slated to receive over 18 billion of those funds as were most of the EU states.. You want to know why Germany was so pissed?  This is it.. Same with the French...  They all had their damn hands out expecting the US to pay up.. Trump just took that away and many of these countries were counting on that money for their budgets.
> 
> The Obama wealth redistribution money fairy just got run over with a train... This is why Europe is so pissed off..
> 
> IT WAS A BAD DEAL FOR THE US...



That is fucking bull shit. 
How and where did you came up with $380 billions?


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Let's say your right that we can't leave the accord until 2020.  Ok, but what we can do is not fork over billions of dollars to it.  

Something your not taking into consideration is that to give the amount of money Obama promised (illegally by the way, because it was unfunded) to the scam would require congressional approval.  You know as well as I do that approval would never happen. 

Another thing your failing to recognize is the the U.S. is the world leader in pollution reclamation, and we will make our technology available to the world, according to the EPA Commissioner today.

Finally, it would cost billions to taxpayers and businesses thru more taxes, and skyrocketing prices in energy and transportation costs.  Those added costs could feasibly drive us back into a recession more severe than Obama's.  It has the added possibility of driving employers out of business, raise prices to where goods and services are unaffordable, or lay-offs to remain profitable.  It's been estimated that upwards of 3,000,000 jobs could be lost driving us deeper into a recession, or maybe even a depression.  And you can bet your bottom dollar that Trump isn't going to borrow more money from China to meet our Paris Accords obligations, if we had agreed to it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > The US cost this next year, for the Paris agreement, was to be over 380 billion dollars... Which Trump just cut from our budget... Germany was slated to receive over 18 billion of those funds as were most of the EU states.. You want to know why Germany was so pissed?  This is it.. Same with the French...  They all had their damn hands out expecting the US to pay up.. Trump just took that away and many of these countries were counting on that money for their budgets.
> ...


Have you ever read that document?  Do you know we are required to pay a portion or percentage of GDP?  Didn't think so...  reading impaired???.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 2, 2017)

There are no rules in a knife fight
Paris Accord  just got stabbed
Idea that we will be forced to stay committed, or are even supposed to do so, for 3 more years is loon fodder


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight.  There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord.  This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Mitt gets it.  Trump is all "like, we are number 11, yay!"



*Mitt Romney *‏Verified account @MittRomney May 31  Affirmation of the #ParisAgreement is not only about the climate: It is also about America remaining the global leader.  4,602 replies10,795 retweets28,355 l


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Since when didn't bears invade human habit?

Da bears where the last ones to destroy the patriots....


Btw the way I read black bears were spotted in the hood and ghettos of Detroit a Few years ago.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mitt gets it.  Trump is all "like, we are number 11, yay!"
> 
> 
> 
> *Mitt Romney *‏Verified account @MittRomney May 31  Affirmation of the #ParisAgreement is not only about the climate: It is also about America remaining the global leader.  4,602 replies10,795 retweets28,355 l



Who is he?


----------



## Markle (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Trump called climate change is a hoax.
> Are you saying that Trump lied again?
> 
> Climate change is not negotiable----- They already told that to Trump because there is no planet earth B.



I'm curious, who has said that Climate Change is a hoax?  It has been changing for billions of years.  If you're patient, you can find seashells on the rim of the Grand Canyon.  THAT'S global warming.

Global Warming, of course, because it is a hoax.  CO2 is proven to precede warming temperatures so that's a hoax as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Bear, you are in denial

'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding

*'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight.  There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord.  This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.



Once again toddler they can't make deals with foreign countries..


.


God damn you read the demofags underground to much.


.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Of course citizens, businesses, governmental entities such as states and cities make deal with foreign governments all the time.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 2, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump called climate change is a hoax.
> ...


The wide range of climate scientists disagree with you.  That's the end of it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bear, you are in denial
> 
> 'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding
> 
> *'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding*




15 million?


Lmfao Trump payed 40 million in taxes in just one year


Child's piggy bank shit... GTFO with a 15 million...


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Judith Curry is part of the 97% yet you call her a denier why is that?


.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> diesels engines is a major accomplishments because they omit a lot of dangerous carbon monoxide



Ok genius, then explain why they use diesel engined equipment underground in mining and tunneling operations, or why they require far fewer emission controls.  You don't have a clue, do you.

A tight, finely tuned diesel engine's exhaust is predominately hot air.  The biggest pollutant is the carbon particulates in the exhaust.  Years ago, before ultra-low diesel fuel, diesel engines put out a minute amount of sulfuric acid, but since then that is not the case anymore. 

I've been around/operating/working on diesel engines, equipment, and commercial trucks for 50 years.  As a kid I worked underground in the Landslide Silver Mine and we used a diesel mucker and ore carts.  I worked in that mine 10 hour/day without a respirator without ever getting sick, or difficulty breathing.

Edit: and, uhhh, off-road (agricultural) diesel fuel is NOT ultra-low sulpher fuel.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The IPCC works at the behest and the leisure of the U.N so to say that I am just a wee bit suspicious of their findings because the outcome that the U.N wants is based on the funding provided to these "climate scientists" that have already been busted for fudging their data. Are you familiar with the Iron Mountain Report, the formation of the Club Of Rome? Maurice Strong?......


Let's have a chat, Jake......allow me to offer another side that you might not have considered.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight.  There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord.  This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.


*The major impact of Trump pulling the US out of the Paris Accords, is passing leadership to China, the largest producer of both Solar and Wind power technologies, a position which the US was striving to attain.  And for what?  To save the dying coal industry.  That's not going to happen.  The conversion from coal to natural gas in power plants, industrial and residential use will remain the same because the increase in natural gas production will continue to lower the prices and the desire for cleaner burning fuel will continue to force US coal producers out of the market. What stupidity, all to fill a campaign promise that will be meaningless in the next election.     *


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Bottom line people like you is DON'T do nothing and don't worry about it. That is not acceptable and indefensible. 
Where do you think this planet is going if we don't don't act now? 
I gave you a real example of smog problems in Riverside County California----- if we didn't reduced the emissions and reduced the used of Diesel engines. Where do you think they are now? So your claim of last 50 years is not accurate. 

How to shut off people like me that care about your future?   How to shut off people like me permanently that care ? How much would it cost?
Answer: There are no amount that can be measured to save this planet both your future and your kids. There are no way way to shut off people that cares. It is much worse to look the other way---- your side.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course citizens, businesses, governmental entities such as states and cities make deal with foreign governments all the time.



You mean collusion????


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The whole world signed and agreed to this accord except Nicaragua and Syria. The whole world supports Obama.
Today the whole world is laughing at Trump and blasting Trump as a ignorant who claim this is hoax here and over seas. That's a fact. 
BTW his EPA chief cannot even answer direct questions from his news briefing today. That's a fact.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight.  There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord.  This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.
> ...




But China was given a free thirteen year pass on doing anything about their "emissions"....so explain to me as to why it's fine for China to keep the status quo while continuing their pollution with no regulations but not "OK" for America, that has imposed it's own regulations but simply "opted" out of an agreement that would have only handcuffed them further?

Think of it like a softball game where every right-handed batter has to bat left-handed and vice versa, wear the glove on their throwing hand while the other team doesn't while spotting them a ten run lead before the game even starts.....which team is gonna win??? You haven't thought this out very well.

As far as energy goes? The technology to get off of petroleum and coal (which by the way is NOT a "fossil fuel) has been around since the days of Nikola Tesla but since the world's economy revolves around the petro-dollar, a fiat currency backed by nothing with an intrinsic value? Don't count on anything changing but the continual downgrade of the middle class.

Questions?????


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Are you trying to tell me that Ray is lying?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You said it exactly:  there is no amount. 

Don't  feel bad, that's the way most leftists feel: there is no amount. 

What do I do?  I recycle everything  that  can be recycled.  I drive a car that get's  32 MPH.  I work 18 miles from  my home  and I  fill up once every two weeks.  What do you do with your big boat avatar?????

And where do you think this planet would go with  the Paris Accord?  In one hundred years, we "may" lower the temperature by a fraction of one degree?  That's worth trillions of dollars; mostly US dollars? 

The more expensive you make it on industry, the more likely industry will take actions to avoid those costs like so many have in the past.  That's why most of our goods are made in China; China who doesn't have to do one thing to reduce their footprint for over a decade. 

Since you care so much about the planet, tell me, how much did it cost you to erect that windmill in your backyard?  How much do you pay in bus fare to go everywhere you need to go?  How much did you pay for those solar panels on the roof of your house?  How low do you keep your thermostat in the winter, and how high in the summer? 

I'd  bet my dime  to your dollar you don't do any of these things.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course citizens, businesses, governmental entities such as states and cities make deal with foreign governments all the time.
> ...


*No, mayor and governors can certainly promote their cities and states with foreign powers.  They can not sign treaties or agreements on behalf of the federal government but they can promote the industries in their state which many states do. They can also offer incentives to foreign or domestic businesses for dealing with businesses in their state.*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



No. You are bringing other foreign aid when that has nothing to do with the climate change.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



If the whole world signed  onto this farce, why the need for the US to do it too?   Seems like those countries will do just fine without us.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bear, you are in denial
> 
> 'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding
> 
> *'Washington can't stop Americans': Michael Bloomberg pledges to pay US share of Paris climate funding*


Bloomberg doesn't have the funds to pay for it.. He is a moron..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That's because we drifted off to another subject.  If you disagree with us talking  about it, why did you get involved  in the first place?


----------



## Markle (Jun 2, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight. There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord. This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.



Even so, as much in debt as California is already, I really can't see them writing a check for tens of million to this phony accord.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bear, you are in denial
> ...



He's donating 15 million dollars.  If that's all it would cost the US, then let's give them that 15 million (and not a dime more)  if it will make the liberals happy.  How's that  for compromise?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*It's not a matter of lowering the temperature a fraction of a degree, that's not possible.  It's about keeping the rise to less than 1.5 to 2.0 degrees which are going to be devastating to coastal areas.  If we don't attain this goal, the chance of reversing global warming is slim to none.  *


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Sounds great to me.  Let them do so. Let them impose those costly environmental regulations  on their businesses because that will chase jobs to my state, and we can always use the work.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> China, the largest producer of both Solar and Wind power technologies



Noticed you said "Producer", not "Developer".  Cheap labor?  Anyone?

Next question.  How are they with pollution reclamation? Come on, I know you know this.  Hint, America is the world leader in it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really?  From   what the leftist scientist have said in the past, it can't be reversed  now no matter what we do.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



That is not a fog. That is a smog and other particles in Beijing idiot.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



I am very familiar with h Edenhoffer. LOL. 
Read your what he is saying and tell me what is wrong.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Sea level rise has not accelerated in over 300 years.. What are you using for proof of this dire prediction?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Clueless.... to the last....


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



What is this has to do with climate change? 

BTW ------ After more than 2 years------ Did Seattle collapsed because of MW hike? You don't know what you are talking about dude.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




So you admit the man made global warming is a hoax, it's all about social economic change


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



Yet you cannot answer a very simple question but insult. Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Does Iowa have the dot com industry?

You dumb fuck..


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

pismoe said:


> [be gone mrobama legacy , be gone]



Obama is the name not MROBAMA. A racist asshole like you should disappear. NOW.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Rustic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Posting these kind of nonsense doesn't make you smarter or credible. Try to keep that in mind old man.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 2, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > [be gone mrobama legacy , be gone]
> ...




Lmfao you still want to deny the three stooges of Obama, Hillary and Eric and there dumb ass resistance?


.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*You seem to think of the global warming issue as which nation will get the best deal and have the least sacrifices now and who will got a free pass on carbon omissions in past years. Is that really going to matter in a hundred years when every coastal city in the US is flooded and many parts of the US are unlivable.   Ten years ago, the primary emphasis of dealing with global warming was prevention.  It is now changing to long range planning for dealing with the inevitable consequences.  Today, the UN is working with a number countries to get more construction at high levels, building living and work spaces 12 to 15 feet above sea level.    *


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Really? I mean really?
People like you who don't believe global warning is way too hard for you to understand that these has nothing to do with those Bear invading human habitat.
Are you trying to measure the distance between Alaska and Paris? Confused? 
What are you trying to say do it ourselves? Yes we can do it ourselves but your point is DONT do nothing. Confused?


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 2, 2017)

NoNukes said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > washamericom said:
> ...


He said the world was laughing at us. They weren't, but they are now with him as prez and him doing this kind of thing.  They are laughing at us big time now.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



It's personal for the whole world and the rest of civilized world that cares and that includes Ivanka and Tillerson.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Again. Are you saying that the whole world, businesses and CEOs including Exxon and large corporations are snowflakes? 
Are you saying that majority or all of America are liberals and snowflakes? 
You people are the good example of snowflakes and fakes. Like Trump.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



So you cannot prove your $380 billions bull shit. 

So what made you think what you are posting are credible?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Meaning you still don't know what you are talking about. Why don't you step aside for right now instead wasting bandwidth and my time.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 2, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*Sea level has been rising over the past century, and the rate has increased in recent decades. In 2014, global sea level was 2.6 inches (67 mm) above the 1993 average—the highest annual average in the satellite record (1993-present). Sea level continues to rise at a rate of about one-eighth of an inch (3.2 mm) per year, due to a combination of melting glaciers and ice sheets, and thermal expansion of seawater as it warms.
Is sea level rising?*


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Did you not read my previous post that, if my computations are correct, it would take almost 2.5 million cubic miles of ice to melt to raise the oceans 1.2 inched?

Reversal of global warm always is, and always has been, impossible to reverse because it is a naturally occurring phenomenon.  There has never been, or will there ever be even 50 years of constant climate.  The ONLY thing about that doesn't change about the climate changing is change happens. 

Some of the things that do effect climate is the earth orbit are the sun wobbles.  For some period of years we are closer to the sun, other periods of years we are farther away.  Another thing is that the pulsates, sometimes hotter, others cooler.

The fact the the climate is getting warmer is not in doubt.  The contention a
that it's caused by man is highly debatable.  The only "evidence" to support that claim is gotten through theory, assumptions, and wishful thinking.  0 of the last 30 years predictions have come close to happening.  Hell, in the 70's climatologists were crying that pollution in the upper atmosphere was reflecting solar radiation and we were headed into a new ice age.  How'd that work out for them?

Just like cancer research, globa...  Oops, "Climate Change" is nothing more than a money maker and a tool to justify the redistribution of wealth.

If you read the research and dissenting opinions with logic, a touch of climate knowledge, and an open mind, you will see through the fear mongering of it all.  Concerning globa...  oops again, climate change, the Liberal Media screams "Armageddon is coming".  People are easily convinced (brainwashed?) and will pay big bucks to avert their doom.

Fortunately many of us have called "Bullshit" on this scam.  Others, you ask?  Their indoctrination has taken too strong of a hold on them.  They won't let little things like facts interfere with their "Manchurian Candidate" level of brainwashing.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump called climate change is a hoax.
> ...



Trump called it this is a hoax. The changes that you mentioned when the world population is less than a millions. We didn't have even cars in the 18th century. That has nothing to do with the current problems we are facing today. 
Humans and technologies had advance in last 3,500 years. Things had changed where you see polluters and pollutions like number 2 the USA. 

Now.  Prove to me why you called it a HOAX.


----------



## g5000 (Jun 2, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


It is my pleasure to correct you.

You are off by a factor of 1,000.

It takes about 2,000 cubic miles to raise the oceans by one inch.

Just to give you some perspective, there is about 5,614,000 cubic miles of groundwater on Earth.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Don't believe the hype...."Climate Change" is being caused by geo-engineering and ionospheric heaters.

Spray heavy metal nano-particulates into the upper atmosphere and "zap" it with extremely low but heavy modulated frequencies that heat up the particles while bouncing those frequencies off of the ionosphere that creates a vacuum that must be filled....which can then in turn be used to manipulate the jet stream. They can create high pressure zones with this technology but not low pressure zones but can suppress them and thus steer storms to "wherever". They can strengthen storms or weaken them depending on the outcome that they want. You may not believe this is possible but it most definitely is a fact...weather modification has been the goal of the military industrial complex for 70 plus years. They are at least 50 to 100 years ahead of what we are allowed to know about and they only release technology that can benefit them financially...."free energy devices" have been around since the early 1930's.


----------



## JBond (Jun 2, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Hence the rains in California that pulled them from the brink? 

A joke.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 2, 2017)

JBond said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



They intentionally drought-ed out MANY farmers during that man-made, "rain-free" siege  and Monsanto was "johnny on the spot" to buy them up since they have genetically modified, drought resistant seeds that will grow in aluminum corrupted soil. All of this was done intentionally and all a part of Agenda 21. Sometimes it is so hard to wrap my mind around this shit and I often wish that I had never taken this path.


----------



## JBond (Jun 2, 2017)

Dale, I love your posts, or most of them. Some things go over my head. I am a simple business owner. I do not have an engineering degree. Dumb it down like an executive briefing. Thank you.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 2, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Again. What you want is don't do nothing.

Windmills, solar panels and other reusable energy saves the planet in the long run and create jobs. 
Coal is dirty either you or Trump like it or not---- it will disappear. 
What is my thermostat has anything to do with this topic? 
You are very wrong about China. China is doing a major major overhaul of their regulatories because they are suffering now. A lot of them are here in US for training. They used to drive cars with lots of smoke coming out from exhaust. About 2 years ago they don't even have a smog checks. They used to dump used both engine and used cooking oil anywhere Now those are penalized. That's a fact.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



US is the second worst polluters. We are the leader not a backward follower.  We now at level of Syria and Nicaragua. Even China the worst polluters sign on to this accord.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bear, you are in denial
> ...



Yes he does. It's coming out from his own pocket dumb shit.


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


They are happy as can be when the US makes a bad deal. Billions to Iran? They supported that like a mofo. They were pissed we brought it up. Same people.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Aids that you brought up has NOTHING repeat nothing to do with this topic. 
Since you don't care about this planet. Why don't you step aside? So far all you've given is purely irresponsible and unacceptable.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Again you have failed the most basic part of debate.. reading the material your supposed to be debating..

What is our yearly GDP (Gross Domestic Product) ?  Do You know?

What percentage of the GDP does the Paris accord demand we pay?  Do you know?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> Dale, I love your posts, or most of them. Some things go over my head. I am a simple business owner. I do not have an engineering degree. Dumb it down like an executive briefing. Thank you.




Thank you, Mr Bond......James Bond, per chance? LOL!

 I write the things I do for those like you that have an open mind because like a parachute, it only works if it is open.  So, to put it simply, weather modification has been around in earnest since the mid 70's but now the technology is so precise that steering weather fronts is as easy as steering a car. The technology to do it really isn't that hard to understand or grasp...the concepts are simple and the MIC has all the funds they need to make it happen.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Do you expect me to believe what you are bull shitting when you cannot even prove you $380 billions.
Now tell me if your rebuttal are credible. Idiot.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


15 million doesn't even pay the interest that would compound on the unpaid debt. The Illegally Obama placed debt....


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


When you actually know what you are talking about, and want to debate any of your previous posts, let me know.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The bears are invading human habitat because raiding garbage cans is far easier than hunting, and the bears are over populating.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Its useless to get you to try and understand why and how the damn accord was set up to work.. If your not willing to go find out for yourself and learn then be the fool that you are... Good Luck Moron..


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Really? Have you a link to back up that contention? I mean, I know that pollution has been done intentionally per the contents of the Iron Mountain Report released in 1967 but the major source of shoring jobs has been to countries that were not under the tight restraints of a corporate entity like the EPA......let's see your sources......


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Well, we can always spend $100 billion that we don't have.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



How do you figure?  140,000,000 square miles of ocean surface.  Multiple that be 5280 squared to get square feet, that multiply by 12,100 average depth of oceans, then multiply that be .10 to get a rise of 1.2 inches. That gives you the area in feet required. Then  divide the total by 5280 cubed to get the total cubic miles of ice required to raise the oceans 1.2 inches.  

LxW (already figured) xD (12100) x.10  gives total volume in cubic ft of the oceans. .10 is the amount added to that volume to raise surface level. Divide resultant number by by 5280 cubed gives you 2.5 million square miles for water to raise 140,000,000 square miles of surface 1.2 inches.

Prove me wrong.  I showed you mine, now show me yours, if you can.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> The US cost this next year, for the Paris agreement, was to be over 380 billion dollars... Which Trump just cut from our budget... Germany was slated to receive over 18 billion of those funds as were most of the EU states.. You want to know why Germany was so pissed?  This is it.. Same with the French...  They all had their damn hands out expecting the US to pay up.. Trump just took that away and many of these countries were counting on that money for their budgets.
> 
> The Obama wealth redistribution money fairy just got run over with a train... This is why Europe is so pissed off..
> 
> IT WAS A BAD DEAL FOR THE US...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



How are they going to follow it, send $380 billion to the U.N.?


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Dale, I love your posts, or most of them. Some things go over my head. I am a simple business owner. I do not have an engineering degree. Dumb it down like an executive briefing. Thank you.
> ...


Some people believe that if you have something to say, say it. Get to the point. Thanks, you did that. Next step, verify.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*BINGO!*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


NASA has been adding 1.8mm to the real 1.4mm rise as the satellites were not giving them the rise they wanted. Their justification for that correction was the LAND SUBSIDENCE in FLORIDA... The reason has been debunked as an unwarranted "correction" as 98% of all other ground based tidal gauges show less than 1mm/year rise....

As to the thermal expansion, look at the drop of over 4-6 deg C of the earths oceans in the last 3 years.. What do you think that does to it?

DO you people ever think cognitively about the shit that is going on around you? Do you ever use commonsense thought?


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's worked well in the past. Sigh.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Both petroleum and coal are fossil fuels.  That's pretty much what the term means, petroleum and coal.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The US was the only country that was going to pay into it, so it's worthless without our participation.  You can't have a pig roast without a pig.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


So what's going to change?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


It's difficult to believe that he admitted it.

BTW, there's a reason TVs are no longer made in the USA:  environmental regulations.  It has nothing to do with outsourcing or any of the other evils that leftwingers always lament.


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Let's get every nation to sign a treaty that lives up to our standards. Environmental, paid leave, holidays, no slave labor.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The whole world rightly took Obama to be a fool and were waiting to get their share of the loot from this swindle.


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Is anyone here old enough to remember Zenith?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


How about RCA?  I used to have one of those.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > JBond said:
> ...



Needless to say, they beat their deadline......


http://csat.au.af.mil/2025/volume3/vol3ch15.pdf


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



"The quality goes in before the name goes on"??????


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Yep.


----------



## JBond (Jun 3, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Sony ended up kicking their ass. Case study.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

The Paris accord was bad for America, socialist countries love taking advantage of fucked up policies.


----------



## usmbguest5318 (Jun 3, 2017)

jc456 said:


> About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
> "Then of those, only a small subset, just 77 who had been successful in getting more than half of their papers recently accepted by peer-reviewed climate science journals, were considered in their survey statistic. That “98% all scientists” referred to a laughably puny number of 75 of those 77 who answered “yes”."


The very poor quality of your circumspection and ostensibly "critical" analysis is perfunctory at best.  Though I'd like to be incredulous that you've cited the content of a 2009 essay that's based on a 2008 survey in response to my having provided multiple more current survey/study results -- ranging from 2010 to 2013 (effectively early 2014, for one the 2013 survey results I cited included information pertaining to scientists who published work up through December 2013) -- answering the very same question using content from the same general body and types of scientists, even if they aren't the same individuals, I cannot because the simple fact is that's precisely what you have done.  

Let's be honest, given the placement of temporal indicators in my earlier post and the fact that the post was made before the one containing the content quoted above, looking only at the date of the study you referenced should have been enough for you to recognize the comparative insufficiency of citing the 2008-2009 work.  And yet an observation that basic, that simplistic and easily performed, is one you either didn't make or one you didn't consider thoroughly enough to at least present something that credibly and with rigor (equal to or besting that of the more recent studies) militates for rejecting the more recent studies findings and that thereby gives due cause for instead accepting the findings of the early study.

More important than your patently evident cognitive quiescence and indolence, however, is that of the respondents to the 2008 survey_ you've _cited, "82% agreed that ‘human activity’ had been ‘a significant contributing factor in changing mean global temperatures’"  

In, the American Meteorological Society conducted its own survey of all 7,197 AMS members for whom AMS had an e-mail address, excluding associate members and student members."  With a slightly lower than average participation rate, they found that:

93% of actively publishing climate scientists indicated they are convinced that humans have contributed to global warming. Our findings also revealed that majorities of experts view human activity as the primary cause of recent climate change: 78% of climate experts actively publishing on climate change, 73% of all people actively publishing on climate change, and 62% of active publishers who mostly do not publish on climate change.
Higher expertise was associated with a greater likelihood of viewing global warming as real and harmful.... Expertise[is] positively associated with meteorologists’ views about global warming, concurring with previous studies on the relationship between climate science expertise and global warming views. [1]  This result is [in contrast with] members of the public with greater scientific literacy [who have been found to view] climate change as a slightly less serious risk [than do experts]. The difference between is likely explained by the different measures of expertise. As opposed to comprehension of rudimentary scientific facts, knowledge acquired via graduate-level training and publishing in climate science does appear to increase the likelihood of viewing global warming as real, human caused, and harmful, if other factors are held constant. 
From where I sit, 70%, 73%, 78%, 82%, 93% or 97%  are indeed different percentages, but in the context of the topic at hand -- the extent of agreement among scientists regarding whether the currently observed patterns of global warming are anthropogenically caused -- its a difference with distinction.  It is that for me for several reasons:

That many scientists are not going to risk their careers and credibility, thus their livelihood, by misrepresenting their own research results or by openly attesting to an outcome that cannot be corroborated indirectly or directly by other objective researchers who aim to do so, respectively, by performing a valid propositional inference test or a replicating a researcher's work.
Scientists (people having a PhD in a scientific rather than arts discipline) are all capable of reading a scientific study's methodology and determining whether it is valid.  The reason for that is that the available mathematical modelling, testing and analytical approaches are the same no matter what one is examining.  It's a matter of whether one applies the correct model/testing approach for the situation at hand. [2]  Given that any scientist will be at least familiar with all of them -- they have to be because they cannot predict which of them they'll need to use for any given research they may one day perform -- it's not much of a "leap" to discern whether a specific subject matter is better or worse suited to one modelling approach or another.[3]
Even just thinking about the significance of the noted range of rates were they merely political consensus about, frankly any matter, the least of them would, for example, be sufficient, say, to accord Congress a veto-proof vote.  Were a POTUS or any other elected official to win an election with 70% or more of the electoral or popular vote, it'd indeed be rightly termed a landslide.  Yet when that degree of consensus exists among scientists -- people whose very _raison d'etre_ is to rigorously and soundly challenge and question things, not agree with them out of hand -- remarking on the verity of anthropogenically effected climate change, you challenge the rate of their concurrence rather than reviewing their published works and credibly showing the material error(s) in their research methodology.  Moreover, when upon reading the document you cited (cited) in an attempt to bolster your challenge of the concurrent among scientists, one sees the researchers found not 97%, but an immaterially different 82%, which, rather than lending strength to your assertion, amplifies its demerits and languor.


Notes:

One will note that this finding corresponds to those in the 2010 study I cited in post 1547.  
Even middle and high school students, in principle if not so as to literally express as much, understand this to be so.  Think of how many different kinds of word problems (mathematical applications) teachers and textbooks present to test/illustrate any given math technique, say, determining the length of a side of a right triangle using the Pythagorean Theorem.  It's no different with applying other and more advanced measurement and analysis techniques.  Is there a limit to the types of things that can be analyzed using "this or that" regression model?  No.  It's merely a matter of choosing the one that's best suited to the subject matter being examined.  Doing so is conceptually much the same as choosing to use trigonometric functions, rather than the Pythagorean Theorem, to obtain the side-length of an equilateral triangle.
Being able to aptly and quickly discern what type of modelling approach best, reasonably well, or doesn't suit a given context is why high school students are taught math/statistics theory along with practice.  That's not to say that literally everyone need be strong at both; however, if one is of a mind to challenge (or fully understand) the methodology and results of a scientific (natural or social) study, one need to be strong enough at both to comprehend the match used in the study.  That is why there is, minimally, a baccalaureate-level statistics and calculus requirement associated with any graduate degree in a scientific discipline offered by a "high quality" institution.  (I wrote "high quality" only because I don't know what every institution requires, but I do know what the schools that I applied to requires(-ed), each of which was "top-ten" ranked at the time -- they may still be, but I haven't bothered to check for I no longer need to know whether they are because I have long since successfully completed all the advanced-degree-seeking study I intend to perform.)


----------



## Just_Saying (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Are you aware that China and India who are without a doubt hands down the worst polluters on the planet were given exempt status? I mean they have air so bad in those countries they have to wear masks most days.  So due to the fact they won't be joining the effort, why should the U.S. bother especially when considering it will cost around two million American jobs?

So basically Trump is trying to force the U.N. back to the bargaining table in an effort to make ALL countries help in the process with no exceptions.  Also he wants everyone to pay their fair share of expenses for resolutions they vote for that as of yet they've declined to do.  And I for one agree with Trump that crap needs to stop.

At any rate according to the science behind what they're advocating about global warming, reportedly it will take well into the next century for the temperature to raise even one degree.

Don't shoot the messenger, I'm not a scientist nor do I play one on TV.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 3, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
> ...




So did this study that you quoted take into account the stratospheric aerosol injection spraying program that has been going on since at least 1997 and factor it into their equation or "model" in order to derive their conclusions? Because if they didn't, then their findings are (and how can I put this delicately) not worth so much as a cow's fart in the wind.

Debate me on this topic and we can go back to the very origin of this "man-made" catastrophic illusion that was 50 years in the making with an all-star cast. You put your faith in "science"? Then review the water and soil samples from independent labs that shows unsafe levels of strontium and barium . Here is your "Global Warming" and here is your "Climate Change" in bright colors. We can discuss the motives after you acknowledge that this program is indeed in place and every NATO country is subjected to it..........what say ye?


----------



## Iceweasel (Jun 3, 2017)

idb said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > idb said:
> ...


Retard!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



How could I forget.  It was our very first color television set when I was a kid.  When I got older and got my first apartment, I wanted the best TV I could get, so I bought a 25" Curtis Mathes.  Back in 1980, I paid $1,500 for that thing; even took out a loan from  the bank.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Liberals have no spending limit when it comes to their pet causes that won't do shit for anybody or anything. Talk about tax cuts that could help the economy and create jobs, now they have a problem because that kind of spending (not really spending though) shows results.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Liberals have no spending limit when it comes to their pet causes that won't do shit for anybody or anything. Talk about tax cuts that could help the economy and create jobs, now they have a problem because that kind of spending (not really spending though) shows results.


Did you write that with a straight face?

Tax cuts that help the wealthy at the expense of the poor and middle classes?

9TRILLION$$$ increase in the deficit?

1TRILLION$$$ alone on needed infrastructure repair, but instead of creating uses taxes to support it, the credit card is used again.

Good heavens.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Maybe you should get your facts right: 

_*Air pollution from industrial activity isn’t just an environmental concern—it’s a major public health problem, too.

In a report (pdf) released Tuesday (Sept. 27), the World Health Organization (WHO) found that 92% of the population breathes air with unhealthy levels of pollutants. WHO collected air quality data from 3,000 locations across the globe and looked for concentrations of fine particulate matter, including sulfates, nitrates, mineral dust, and black carbon, which are less than 2.5 micrometers in diameter—about 1/1000 of a millimeter, or the width of a credit card. Both indoors and outdoors, these particles work their way into the lungs when we breathe, and can cause cardiovascular disease like lung cancer, stroke, and chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.
*_
Every country has terrible air pollution, but these are the world’s worst

Now, if you click on the link (and I doubt you will) you can scroll down to the bottom  of the page where they list the countries from worst to best.  Just so you don't waste too much of your precious time, I suggest you scroll quickly to find the US.

Of course China signed onto it.  They don't have to do shit until 2030, and even then, who knows if they'd honor it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So in other words, you're telling  me you don't do squat for the environment.  You don't  own a windmill, you don't have solar panels, and I bet the only bike you have is the rusted out one in the corner of your garage that hasn't moved in years.  An electric car is only something you read about.  

The hypocrisy from you people is amazing.  WE WANT A CLEAN ENVIRONMENT as long as I'm not paying for it. 

Don't feel bad, all of you are the same way.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Really? I mean really?
> People like you who don't believe global warning is way too hard for you to understand that these has nothing to do with those Bear invading human habitat.
> Are you trying to measure the distance between Alaska and Paris? Confused?
> What are you trying to say do it ourselves? Yes we can do it ourselves but your point is DONT do nothing. Confused?



Don't do nothing because there is nothing we can do. 

Sometimes when discussing these environmental topics, I picture a school in about 150 years from now.  The teacher explains  to the children  that back in 2017, man thought  they could control the climate, and the classroom busts out in laughter the same way we did as children  when our teacher explained that we once  thought the earth was flat, and if you go to far, you'll fall off!  

_*"Folks, liberals measure success by intent--conservatives measure success by results." *_
Rush Limbaugh


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
> ...





Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
> ...




Produce names like I do Judith Curry Richard Lizden..they are part of the 97% yet you call them deniers why?





.


----------



## Theowl32 (Jun 3, 2017)

Of course now they are going to claim there was no danger or bad deal for the US in this sham of a deal. The truly hidden danger of the Paris Accord is that it would have given the globalist elites the authority to bypass our own government and mandate any changes that they wished. If they chose to outlaw coal or shale oils then all they would have to do is mandate it.

If they decided that nuclear energy was altering the atmosphere then we would have to shut it down. That agreement was the single biggest sell-out and scam on the American people of Obama's eight year horrendous reign.

Just understand what this is about control and nothing to do with the environment. It never is. As I have pointed out, if the planet is so dire and it truly is dying as a result of the mythical CO2 crap, then they would not be creating a NON BINDING "accord."

The ONLY "evidence" of CO2 emissions causing global warming/climate change is from computer climate models that can be, and ARE being, manipulated to get the desired POLITICAL result. In other words, there is absolutely NO evidence that human activities have any effect on global temperatures or on changing the Earth's climate.

It's all a massive hoax fabricated out of whole cloth in the 1990s by Maurice Strong and his UN Commission on Global Governance.

As Michael Crichton pointed out in a speech several years ago:

"Let's be clear: the work of science has nothing whatever to do with consensus.* Consensus is the business of politics.* Science, on the contrary, requires only one investigator who happens to be right, which means that he or she has results that are verifiable by reference to the real world.

"In science consensus is irrelevant. What is relevant is reproducible results. The greatest scientists in history are great precisely because they broke with the consensus. There is no such thing as consensus science. If it's consensus, it isn't science. If it's science, it isn't consensus.Period."

So, whenever you hear them talking about consensus or "97%" and skewed numbers like that, know they are nothing but political tools pushing an agenda. Most of them do not even know it. Most of them admittedly have good intentions, but that is typical.

Here, read this article about manipulated data....

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...noaa-manipula/

The report claimed that the ‘pause’ or ‘slowdown’ in global warming in the period since 1998 – revealed by UN scientists in 2013 – never existed, and that world temperatures had been rising faster than scientists expected. Launched by NOAA with a public relations fanfare, it was splashed across the world’s media, and cited repeatedly by politicians and policy makers.
But the whistleblower, Dr John Bates, a top NOAA scientist with an impeccable reputation, has shown The Mail on Sunday irrefutable evidence that the paper was based on misleading, ‘unverified’ data.

---------------------------------------------

They are liars. One can also  tell how GOOD this was for AMERICAN and the *real people*. Look at all who are bitching. Make believe and want to be celebrities, MEDIA, some talk show host, The fat one Moore, Hollywood, Washed up and to old actors, SWAMP creatures in POLITICS both R and D, "etc" When they are against it one knows it is good for the country.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 3, 2017)

Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.


...and polar bears are not drowning


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



It gets other countries to reduce their emissions?  

The Paris Accord is a step towards limiting the rise in ave global temps & this will reduce the effects.

I know this is difficult for you to grasp that our atmosphere is shared with other countries.

Only a fool, like Trump, does not want to reduce the effects of global warming.  Only a fool like Trump thinks that allowing more pollution is the answer to our economy & jobs,


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Again you moron pollution and climate change are two different subjects.


*We need C02*

.

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Talking to a broke ass liberal is like talking to a brick wall..


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.


 
A guy who makes money by pushing industry & fossil fuels duping asshole feeble minded jerks ilke you.  Where's the surprise to that?

97% agree climate change is real.  Stomp your feet, scream, cry, and pout all you want.  Science says yes, El Dumpster says no.  I'll stick with the scientists.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Your orange buddy is cutting back on a wide range on environmental issues like rivers & air.    Now you imply that we need the CO2 emitted by man to survive?  Really?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> It gets other countries to reduce their emissions?



Why can't they do it themselves without this idiotic  idea  of DumBama's?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I debunked each & every one of your extremely naive posts.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It gets other countries to reduce their emissions?
> ...



Putting together a global plan to fight a global problem,  Only a fool would call that stupid.


----------



## 12icer (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.
> ...




More stupid BULLSHIT, YES climate change is REAL, man made climate change or the ability of man to make even a scintilla of change to the climate is NOT real, it is a con game to take trillions of dollars from the people and give it to a group of central one world government initiatives. If you are to stupid to know that, you should be in an insane asylum.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.
> ...



You do that: 

List of scientists opposing the mainstream scientific assessment of global warming - Wikipedia

Busting the 97% Myth | Climategate Book


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Only a fool could think man has the ability to control the climate.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 3, 2017)

we should be working on population and solar technology, not the weather.

not to mention the other problems like race specific gang crime.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.
> ...




*Richard lindzen is part of the 97%.
*


----------



## 12icer (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Derelict_Drvr said:
> ...




Absolute reality is something a liberal has too little brain power to absorb RAY, just because REAL scientist say man can't do anything to affect the massive forces within the climate and only paid to prove result scientist that are given millions to say "man is killing us all" That means "man is killing us all" to a liberal. Liberals cant put the trillions of dollars that go to the political thieves friends, and back to their campaigns and pockets into perspective.


----------



## washamericom (Jun 3, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...


use solar to make fresh water, bam.

which future generation will die from cold and lack of CO2. don't they matter too ?

the fundamental agenda is wrong about CO2. we should stay with heavy metals and carcinogens. not oxygen, nitrogen etc. they picked a gas and started a movement around it. it's so stupid. 

ask the mother who's kid was murdered in crossfire this weekend in chicago if she cares how much fuckin' CO2 there is.

or next weekend and the one after that.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


1.  The report answers your questions.
2.  It has not, and the Paris Accords isn't about climate.  Are you even aware that if accomplished, the Paris accord is estimated to lower global temperature by a whopping 0.2 degrees by the end of the century.  For that result, the USA gets to hamstring itself while the two worst offenders get to continue to pollute at or above current levels.
3.  Call it what you want, political greed, government greed, ideological greed, it amounts to the same thing.  Others dream up issues and take money to solve them.  Money and position that keeps them in power.
4.  I'm telling you that it is a false comparison. None of the 195 countries stand to lose, we do.  The accord is nothing but a scheme to bleed the US while costing them nothing.  Why wouldn't they be on board?   

Bottom line.  Nothing will happen, just like nothing happened when we trashed Kyoto.  Life and the world will continue on.   All of this hair pulling is amusing to watch, but gets tiresome in the way that an adult gets tired of listening to a toddler scream for hours on end.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

12icer said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Derelict_Drvr said:
> ...


So, you think man can spew all kinds of shit into our atmosphere & not change anything?  Really?

NASA:  "Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals1 show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. "

But hey, what the fuck does NASA know, lets believe a lying, business cheat, women grioping orange asshole instead.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 3, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Bottom line, you keep quoting the same debunked study that Trump did.  

That .2 degrees is above the change in existing protocols already in place.  The Pris Accord is just the first step.

Trump lied when he claimed the Accord tells America that it can't build coal plants or anything of the sort.   Some countries still need to expand their rids & power supply as they become closer to being fully developed.    China has cancelled plans for hundreds of coal plants.

The truth is we are where we are now with carbon in the atmosphere because we led the world  in this for decades.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



I see that you didn't watch the 2 recent videos posted that debunks your assertions.

You run around with your hair on fire screaming "Armageddon Is Coming!" and claiming "97% agree".  You conflate terms like "suggests" and "likely" to mean absolute proof has be presented, and then get pissy when we call bullshit on it.  You call us dupes, all the while you were duped into taking junk science as gospel.

You, sir, are a "Climate Alarmist",  and won't let little things like facts stand in the way of your panic.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Untrue.  It wasn't 2 degrees.  It was 0.2 degrees.  And that was BEST CASE scenerio.

China doesn't have to control emissions until 2030.  It is written right into the accords.  India only needs to control emmission AFTER they recieve 2.5 TRILLION dollars in aid.

Sorry, but the left like this accord because it harms the USA, not because of any climate benefit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Xelor said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > About that overwhelming 97-98% number of scientists that say there is a climate consensus…
> ...



Among the many defects in your analysis is the main one:  Consensus isn't science.  The minute you start talking about consensus, you unmask yourself as a quack and a fraud.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Theowl32 said:


> Of course now they are going to claim there was no danger or bad deal for the US in this sham of a deal. The truly hidden danger of the Paris Accord is that it would have given the globalist elites the authority to bypass our own government and mandate any changes that they wished. If they chose to outlaw coal or shale oils then all they would have to do is mandate it.
> 
> If they decided that nuclear energy was altering the atmosphere then we would have to shut it down. That agreement was the single biggest sell-out and scam on the American people of Obama's eight year horrendous reign.
> 
> ...


The far worse sellout, hidden in the Paris accord, was that it rendered our Constitution dissolved along with our sovereignty and individual rights, to include gun ownership to protect those rights..  All they had to do was say your guns are a threat to the environment and the OWG control and those rights were GONE!

This is why Obama never presented it to Congress for ratification, it would have exposed the sham and Obama's treasonous behavior violating his oath to protect and defend the US Constitution.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Flopper said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > No rules in a knife, yeah, and millions of Americans, hundred cities, three states, scores of big businesses, hundreds of other businesses are all much bigger than a knife fight.  There is not a thing Trump can do to stop them from working with the UN on the goals of the Paris Accord.  This is all much bigger than Trump and his tiny little followers.
> ...



*The major impact of Trump pulling the US out of the Paris Accords, is passing leadership to China,
*
If China wants to waste their own money, they are free to do so.
*
the largest producer of both Solar and Wind power technologies, a position which the US was striving to attain.  And for what? 
*
I agree, for what purpose were we striving to attain the most unreliable, more expensive "green energy"?
To make a bunch of idiots, who don't understand economics, feel better? LOL! 

*The conversion from coal to natural gas in power plants, industrial and residential use will remain the *same because the increase in natural gas production will continue to lower the prices

No thanks to Obama and the Greens resisting fracking from the start.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You're seeing a whole team of psychiatrists, aren't you?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*Even China the worst polluters sign on to this accord.*

Sure, they signed an agreement that says they don't have to do anything until 2030.
I'd sign one of those if it harmed my competition.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another good video blowing the "97%" claim out of the water.
> ...



You idiot he is part of the 97%

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Once again spend your own money.

But oops you have no money..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You just got raped in this thread..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Lets do some math that our liberal fascist climate change fear mongers have refused to do...

The Paris accord requires the US to submit 0.8% of its GDP, of the previous year, to the UN Climate Change control body..






Using this graph of  GDP  for 2015.. we had 112.1 + 113.2 +113.8 +114.2= 453.3 Trillion dollars in that period.   Our payment to the UN is then calculated 453.3 * 0.8% =$362.64 billion dollars.
Last years total was 482.2... making our payment amount about 380 billion..

Quite the scam wouldn't you say?

The US federal government budget is ABOUT 4.1 TRILLION DOLLARS..


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lets do some math that our liberal fascist climate change fear mongers have refused to do...
> 
> The Paris accord requires the US to submit 0.8% of its GDP, of the previous year, to the UN Climate Change control body..
> 
> ...


Obama actually agreed to that?  He's a bigger idiot than I ever imagined.  No wonder all the globalist douche bags are having such a hissy fit.  You have to be a major idiot to support this swindle.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do some math that our liberal fascist climate change fear mongers have refused to do...
> ...


One of the many reasons the Accord was NEVER PRESENTED TO CONGRESS.. Executive Fiat... Obama is one treasonous bastard..

Trump killed their Golden Cow...  And they are pissed!  Now we got idiots like Bloomberg trying to make some of them happy because they fear the repercussions..


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 3, 2017)

Imagine trying to stick the USA with paying for other Nations pollution because "they need their money more to develop more" . Global Socialusm at its  worst
Thank you President  Trump for being
President to and for the USA rather than some half assed global ambassador wanna be


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


Blatantly unconstitutional.  The president cannot impose taxes in the American people.  That power is reserved to Congress.

And the douche bag snowflakes all defend this corruption to the last flake.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I remembered the stats wrong.  Maybe the goal is 50% by such and such a date.  I saw it on the news, so couldn't check back on the #'s.  Thanks for fixing that.  I don't purposely lie.  I AM better than that.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The far and alt rights are terrified now that they realize their goals can all slip away.


Seems to me they're on a roll and it's us who need to be concerned.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 12icer said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



And who runs NASA again?  I forget.  Who signs their paychecks???


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> 3. Call it what you want, political greed, government greed, ideological greed, it amounts to the same thing. Others dream up issues and take money to solve them. Money and position that keeps them in power.



It's more than that I think.  It's kind of like bureaucrats.  When a politician  wants to screw the people or do something they won't like, they have a bureaucrat do it instead.  That way the politician just shrugs his or her shoulders and says "I had nothing to do with it!" 

Down the road when  the effects of this hit home, the Democrats  will do the  same as bureaucrats.  They will tell us the wheels were in motion before they got there and it can't be stopped.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Does not matter what the nay sayers like Ray say.  Does not matter what the confirmation science nay sayers say.
> 
> And the great majority of America's people and their institutions are saying to Donald that it does not matter what he says.


Tell that to Paris.  In a couple weeks, you will also need to tell that to the refugees seeking entry from certain countries, as well.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jun 3, 2017)

Explain that Old Lady, please.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Explain that Old Lady, please.


Travel ban is on the "fast track," we could have the Supreme Court's decision in a matter of weeks.  I've not heard any constitutional scholars say the objections will hold.   Is that what you mean?


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...



How did you know this?

I think TNHarley has a job in the West Wing of the White House.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 3, 2017)

Trump pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord is like you changing lanes on the highway to avoid a collision you didn't cause but would get the bill for!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Lets do some math that our liberal fascist climate change fear mongers have refused to do...
> 
> The Paris accord requires the US to submit 0.8% of its GDP, of the previous year, to the UN Climate Change control body..
> 
> ...



*Using this graph of  GDP  for 2015.. we had 112.1 + 113.2 +113.8 +114.2= 453.3 Trillion dollars in that period.* 

Not even close. Read the chart key, it says 2009=100.
That means Q42015 GDP was about 14% higher than 2009.
*
453.3 * 0.8% =$362.64 billion dollars.*

$453.3 trillion times 0.8% is $3.6264 TRILLION.








$19 trillion GDP times 0.008 = $152 billion.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Trump pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord is like you changing lanes on the highway to avoid a collision you didn't cause but would get the bill for!


To get every country* in the world to agree that we should ALL clean up the environment for the planet's sake was a big accomplishment.  The U.S., the second largest polluter on the planet actually spearheaded the effort.  The countries with economies large enough agreed to help out the countries that are still heating by campfire.  This is the spirit of cooperation rarely if ever seen in the history of this planet before.
Then, along comes Trump and says "I don't want to pay anything toward this" even though we are the #2 polluter--who cares?  It's cheaper to pollute.  Our coal miners need jobs.  And just like that, we're out.

And YOU are PROUD of that?

*except Nicaragua and Syria  And now US


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

:
"President Trump's decision to withdraw from the Paris Climate Agreement is a devastating failure of historic proportions. Future generations will look back on President Trump's decision as one of the worst policy moves made in the 21st century because of the huge damage to our economy, our environment and our geopolitical standing. Pulling out of the Paris agreement doesn't put America first, it puts America last in recognizing science, in being a world leader and protecting our own shore line, our economy and our planet. It's now crystal clear President Trump is comfortable both ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China, and endangering the future of our planet. 

No truer words were ever spoken.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Trump pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord is like you changing lanes on the highway to avoid a collision you didn't cause but would get the bill for!
> ...


*
The U.S., the second largest polluter on the planet actually spearheaded the effort.* 

We emit more than 4 times CO2 per capita as Mexico.
The quickest, largest reduction we could make would be sending every illegal alien
back to their home country.

Do it for the planet.


----------



## Political Junky (Jun 3, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030?
> 
> America first baby
> 
> -Geaux


How China is leading the world in solar energy production

Alt-Right didn't tell you this?


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Trump pulling out of the Paris Climate Accord is like you changing lanes on the highway to avoid a collision you didn't cause but would get the bill for!
> ...



The Paris Accords will do next to nothing to clean up the environment, something like .2 of a degree IF every nation does what they said they would.   Do you really think that would happen, all these countries are doing is making promises they have no intention of keeping.   

The reality is that this isn't about climate change, it's about wealth redistribution.   Ostensibly between the rich countries (mostly us) and every one else.   And would those under developed countries get all that money?   I don't think so, most of it would go to the bureaucrats in the UN and the corrupt national leaders in those under developed countries.   And they admit it too:

UN climate chief Christina Figueres:  the Paris Accords organizers’ ultimate goal was “to change the [capitalist] economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution.”

Another U.N. Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) official, Ottmar Edenhofer confirmed the travesty of global warming treaties, “ . . . one has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. Instead, climate change policy is about how we redistribute de facto the world’s wealth . . . ”


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Ha ha?  Joke, right?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 12icer said:
> ...


When was the last time you saw a climate scientist say in public the earth isn't warming? 
Never. 
Case closed.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

It's now crystal clear DT is comfortable both ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China, and endangering the future for all of us.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > 12icer said:
> ...


Straight from the Sean Hannity/ Alex Jones playbook. 
Yeah why should the US government pay scientists to research the most important issues of our time. 

Our generals: climate change is now a matter of national security.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


I believe I heard the ultimate goal was to slow anticipated global warming by 2 degrees.    Not .2 degrees.
Usually when there is a dispute over policy, somewhere in the middle is about right.  But in this case, it is as if the two sides are arguing from completely different realities.  It is impossible to know what is correct, except that DAMMITALL, cleaning up the environment is a good thing and joining the world in that is as well.  Now the rest of the world will be snubbing us when we try to deal with our solar panels and wind turbines and even our coal.  Remember the Little Red Hen?  If you don't work, you don't eat.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Of course now they are going to claim there was no danger or bad deal for the US in this sham of a deal. The truly hidden danger of the Paris Accord is that it would have given the globalist elites the authority to bypass our own government and mandate any changes that they wished. If they chose to outlaw coal or shale oils then all they would have to do is mandate it.
> ...


If you're so worried about the Constitution why haven't you sounded the alarm that DT has been in direct violation of the Constitution since the moment he took the oath of office with the emolument clause?
Hypocrite.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> It's now crystal clear DT is comfortable both ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China, and endangering the future for all of us.



You think CHINA has the moral high ground when it comes to air pollution?   CHINA?   Have you lost your freakin' mind?   These guys have been opening up coal fired energy plants for years and will continue to do so right up to 2030 and probably beyond that if it's in their best interests to do so.   Do you think they or any other freakin' country that signed the Paris Agreement will spend their money to reduce emissions?   OUR money?   Oh yeah.   THEIR money?   Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## percysunshine (Jun 3, 2017)

.
Alas...the Anthropogenic Global Warming movement has become a branch of the Church of Scientology.

It was inevitable.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Yes, the goal was to reduce GW by 2 degrees, but this Accord will only manage two tenths of a degree and that's only if everybody lives up to their pledge.   That's according tot he Massachusetts Institute of Technology.   And others.

As for the rest of the world, they'll deal with us if we offer the best deal.   We're too big in the market place, if they want to do business here they'll have to allow us to do business there.   And BTW, it's not like the US is going to cease it's efforts in R&D with respect to AGW.   Why?   Because it makes good economic sense, not because some dipshit bureaucrat says we have to.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Illegal aliens emitting too much CO2 is not a joke.
Send them home.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*When was the last time you saw a climate scientist say in public the earth isn't warming?*

I'm glad it did.
Chicago sucks now, it sucked even more with a mile of ice on top of it.........


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > It's now crystal clear DT is comfortable both ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China, and endangering the future for all of us.
> ...


Have YOU lost YOURS?  That China agreed to at least take some steps?  They've cancelled 105 of the coal burning plants they had planned.  It's a start.  And they're revving up the green tech.  What is ridiculous is that we are sulking about China being a big polluter.  We are second.  Don't forget that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> It's now crystal clear DT is comfortable both ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China, and endangering the future for all of us.



*ceding the moral high ground and the economic upper hand to countries like China*

If you think wasting trillions on "green energy" gives someone else the economic upper hand, you're even dumber than you first appeared.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Is it all the gas from rice and beans or what?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*I believe I heard the ultimate goal was to slow anticipated global warming by 2 degrees. Not .2 degrees.*

The maximum expected benefit would be 0.2 degrees, at the cost of trillions. Bad idea.

*It is impossible to know what is correct, except that DAMMITALL, cleaning up the environment is a good thing*

This wasted money would not actually clean the environment. That's why it's so stupid.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> To get every country* in the world to agree that we should ALL clean up the environment for the planet's sake was a big accomplishment.



Still, only words.  A non-binding agreement.  Just talk is all it is.  No accountability, no enforcement, no way to verify.



> The U.S., the second largest polluter on the planet actually spearheaded the effort.



Then all the better that we step out of it!  Still the same bad idea no matter, just another attempt to globalize socialize one-worldize our country.



> The countries with economies large enough agreed to help out the countries that are still heating by campfire.  This is the spirit of cooperation rarely if ever seen in the history of this planet before. Then, along comes Trump and says "I don't want to pay anything toward this" even though we are the #2 polluter--who cares?  It's cheaper to pollute.  Our coal miners need jobs.  And just like that, we're out. And YOU are PROUD of that?



Yep!  First, we are not the #2 polluter, don't know where you got that crap, and if all the other countries still want to do it, NOTHING STOPPING THEM!  JUST QUIT TRYING TO STICK ME WITH THE BILL!  The US Taxpayer is SICK AND TIRED of carry the world on our shoulders.  The Accord won't make a damn bit of an effect, it would cost us hugely, and besides, Trump made it clear he would be all open to it if it can be worked out different that we aren't screwed in the ass.  DAMN PROUD TO HAVE A PRESIDENT stand up for me like that and take it in the chin because it was the right thing to do for the USA.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


_The maximum expected benefit would be 0.2 degrees, at the cost of trillions. Bad idea._
Alright, but I need that link, please.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


You do realize we were the only one on the hook financially for the deal, if you can call it that. This country is broke we can't afford deals that give nothing in return.


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> US is the second worst polluters. We are the leader not a backward follower. We now at level of Syria and Nicaragua. Even China the worst polluters sign on to this accord.



Specifically, what does this faux accord force China to do over the next twenty years and how much are they forced to contribute to this fund to transfer wealth to poorer countries?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > To get every country* in the world to agree that we should ALL clean up the environment for the planet's sake was a big accomplishment.
> ...


_First, we are not the #2 polluter, don't know where you got that crap, _
I don't know where you've been that you DIDN'T know we were the #2 polluter.  I've heard some places say we're #1, but I'll go with the EPA and what is said in my local paper this morning.





Global Greenhouse Gas Emissions Data | US EPA


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



They agreed to take steps but not until 2030!   Why is that, if they're taking steps then why the delay?   So they cancelled, or say they cancelled 105 coal fired plants, how many DIDN'T they cancel?   Funny thing, I don't see that number in all the ballyhoo about this.  And what about the 70+ coal fired plants they're building in other countries, some of them in eastern Europe?   

Seriously, you think that China of all countries has any moral high ground?   On anything?   I find that preposterous.   Consider this:

Only one large national economy has been reporting sizable emissions declines in the past 25 years, thanks to fracking. The same economy may soon also be able to take credit for slowing China’s prodigious emissions growth thanks to natural gas exports to displace Chinese coal. That country is the U.S. Whatever evolution toward a lower-carbon energy system takes place in the future, it will also certainly be driven overwhelmingly by technology and markets, not policy.   Guess who leads the world in innovative technology?   It sure as hell isn't China.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


Since when has the U.S. become the entire and only country in "the developed world"?
There is such a lot of kerfluffle over the withdrawal right now that googling the question of who pays is a pain in the patooley.  But believe me you've got your facts wrong if you believe we are the only ones who agreed to pay.  Trump doesn't want to.  You don't want to.  Okay, I hear that.  But we are not the ONLY ones on the hook.

*$100 Billion*
_"To help developing countries switch from fossil fuels to greener sources of energy and adapt to the effects of climate change, the developed world will provide $100 billion a year," NPR's Christopher Joyce reports.

But that amount is identified as a "floor," not a ceiling.

"Developed countries won inclusion of language that would up the ante in subsequent years," he explains, "so that financial aid will keep ramping up over time."_
So What Exactly Is In The Paris Climate Accord?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Yes but is that adjusted for population???


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 3, 2017)

The U S A was supposed to decrease hugely while other countries keep rolling right along for decades
America haters just lost  big time

Move to Europe if they have it so much together the way you think


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Do you expect me to believe what you are bull shitting when you cannot even prove you $380 billions.
> Now tell me if your rebuttal are credible. Idiot.



This is the MINIMUM petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama said we would contribute.  With this, we can build the wall and have $280 BILLION MINIMUM left over.

"*How much have rich countries pledged?*
Industrialized countries have voluntarily pledged $10.3 billion since 2013 to help poorer nations reduce greenhouse gas emissions and address the effects of climate change. The United States has pledged by far the most — $3 billion, twice that of the second-largest pledger, Japan. But on a per-capita basis, many other countries have offered more than the United States. Swedes, for example, will contribute nearly $60 each."

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/06/02/climate/trump-paris-green-climate-fund.html


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

task0778 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...


I'm not arguing that the private sector in the United States can't take an active role, but not having the government behind it both policy wise and in international negotiations will give them a bit of a handicap, I would think.  That is the good news here, if there is any--Trump's troglodyte decision to pull out of the Accords will not stop green tech here or anywhere else.  It will be a bit harder having the world's largest economy not contributing, but they'll have to get by.

At least they're trying.  At least they're thinking.  You think it is that easy/fast/simple to change their infrastructure?  I don't see how you can say that this is moving too slow since you are fighting tooth and nail about changing ours from fossil fuel based energy.   Would it be realistic to have changed over the economy prior to 2030?  For us, maybe not as hard as for the countries that haven't even got half their people with electricity on a daily basis yet.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Lets do some math that our liberal fascist climate change fear mongers have refused to do...
> ...



Well... That's embarrassing... leaving the decimal points on...

That's what happens when I multi-task...

Where did you come up with lower GDP numbers?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*
Alright, but I need that link, please*

Sorry, I was way off.
_
The climate impact of _*all Paris INDC promises*_ is minuscule: if we measure the impact of every nation fulfilling every promise by 2030, _*the total temperature reduction will be 0.048°C (0.086°F) by 2100.
*

_Even if we assume that these promises _*would be extended for another 70 years*_, there is still little impact: if every nation fulfills every promise by 2030, and continues to fulfill these promises faithfully until the end of the century, and there is no ‘CO₂ leakage’ to non-committed nations, the entirety of the Paris promises will _*reduce temperature rises by just 0.17°C (0.306°F)*_ by 2100._

Paris climate promises will reduce temperatures by just 0.05°C in 2100 (Press release) | Bjorn Lomborg


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Since when have these other countries actually follow through on their commitments?


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> Is anyone here old enough to remember Zenith?



I bought their 24" color console in 1971 for $600.00  GREAT at the time.  Adjusting for inflation would be $3,600.00  Two years ago I bought a Panasonic 55" Plasma Smart TV for $1,400.00


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Thank you.  But the Agreement calls for countries to submit their specific plans by 2020.  How did he do these projections when the countries haven't submitted their plans yet?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Okay, now you're getting silly.  If that's what you're going to base your argument on, I'm done talking to you.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Nope, just CO2.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


NATO funding: How it works and who pays what


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...







The Fed. Or anywhere you care to look. $19 trillion.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The climate accord would destroy small businesses in this country… Fact


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




They're already doing it.  They didn't wait for 2020 to roll around and come up with a plan.

Here is CHINA TODAY:











Even the U.S. military has jumped on board
By Air, Land and Sea, the Military is Going Green to Save Lives and Money | HuffPost





Navy Deploys ‘Great Green Fleet’

And then we got this:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



They've already made promises of CO2 reductions.
What do the specific paths to reduction matter?


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> 97% agree climate change is real. Stomp your feet, scream, cry, and pout all you want. Science says yes, El Dumpster says no. I'll stick with the scientists.



Seriously?

*The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'*

*What is the origin of the false belief—constantly repeated—that almost all scientists agree about global warming?*
By 
JOSEPH BAST And
ROY SPENCER

May 26, 2014 7:34 pm

Last week Secretary of State John Kerry warned graduating students at Boston College of the "crippling consequences" of climate change. "Ninety-seven percent of the world's scientists," he added, "tell us this is urgent."

Where did Mr. Kerry get the 97% figure? Perhaps from his boss, President Obama, who tweeted on May 16 that "Ninety-seven percent of scientists agree: #climate change is real, man-made and dangerous." Or maybe from NASA, which posted (in more measured language) on its website, "Ninety-seven percent of climate scientists agree that climate-warming trends over the past century are very likely due to human activities."

Yet the assertion that 97% of scientists believe that climate change is a man-made, urgent problem is a fiction. The so-called consensus comes from a handful of surveys and abstract-counting exercises that have been contradicted by more reliable research.

One frequently cited source for the consensus is a 2004 opinion essay published in Science magazine by Naomi Oreskes, a science historian now at Harvard. She claimed to have examined abstracts of 928 articles published in scientific journals between 1993 and 2003, and found that 75% supported the view that human activities are responsible for most of the observed warming over the previous 50 years while none directly dissented.

Ms. Oreskes's definition of consensus covered "man-made" but left out "dangerous"—and scores of articles by prominent scientists such as Richard Lindzen, John Christy,Sherwood Idso and Patrick Michaels, who question the consensus, were excluded. The methodology is also flawed. A study published earlier this year in Nature noted that abstracts of academic papers often contain claims that aren't substantiated in the papers.

Read more at:
The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The man whose study was reported in your article was basing his estimates of the effects of the countries' actions based on not yet specific plans. To me, it makes a difference if the country hasn't decided yet exactly what it is going to do.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)

time to withdraw!


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




There were higher CO2 amounts in fact 5 times higher than where we're at today.  It was during the Jurassic period--*when no humans existed.    **Human beings cannot tolerate high levels of CO 2 it is toxic to them.*
Toxicity of Carbon Dioxide CO
Dinosaur Era Had 5 Times Today's CO2

Now what is it that you do not understand about coal & oil NOT lasting "forever.'?

Countries that are NOT moving into green energy are going to be left out in the cold.  America has always been #1 when it came to new innovation and technology.  Now we're in last place with Nicaragua and Syria-- the ONLY TWO countries that didn't sign the voluntary Paris accord.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


WHY?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Okay.  But they were there when we needed them, weren't they?


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> time to withdraw!




Trump didn't mention that in his ROSE GARDEN studdering speech--he stated "he was representing Pittsburg--meaning coal mining jobs--not Paris.  So you can pull up a real verifiable link versus just some chart that anyone could have made up to verify that claim.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> time to withdraw!


Ahhhh!!! That's where Rustic is getting it from!
Not true, though, that the US is alone in committing funds.  
_In announcing his decision to withdraw from the Paris climate accord, President Trump also said the United States would stop contributing to the Green Climate Fund, a United Nations program that he claimed could eventually cost the country “billions and billions and billions” of dollars.
_
*How much have rich countries pledged?*
_Industrialized countries have voluntarily pledged $10.3 billion since 2013 to help poorer nations reduce greenhouse gas emissions and address the effects of climate change. The United States has pledged by far the most — $3 billion, twice that of the second-largest pledger, Japan. But on a per-capita basis, many other countries have offered more than the United States. Swedes, for example, will contribute nearly $60 each._
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/06/02/climate/trump-paris-green-climate-fund.html


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 3, 2017)

*Here are some real facts on the Paris Accord,* which aims at attacking carbon levels.  First, CO2 is plant food, second, carbon is part of life, you, me, animals, plants, rocks, everything is MADE out of carbon.  The Earth self-regulates the amount of carbon, storing the extra within.

The Paris Accord will reduce CO2 in the air?  Do you know that 99.97% of the air you breath is NOT CO2?  _Just how do you reduce CO2 by 2/10th of a percent when it isn't even that much in TOTAL now_?  Ask an Accord Believer to explain that one?  Just what is CO2 that just a TRACE of it (necessary to all life) could destroy our planet, but volcanoes and super-volcanoes do not???

For those who may not know, the atmosphere really is as follows:

78% Nitrogen
21% Oxygen (from Plants mainly, essential for the animal life)

_That is 99% of your total atmosphere right there!_

That only leaves 1% left, as a combination of /trace gases./

These trace gases can be further broken down into the Noble gases and IR
storing gases which help to moderate our climate.

Of that 1% trace gas left over, _9/10ths_ of that is ARGON, a harmless,
inert gas.

That leaves roughly 0.1%, or about 1/10th of 1/100th of the atmosphere
left.

The other remaining inert noble gases (combined total of 0.002% total
atmosphere) are Neon, Helium, Krypton, Xenon, and also Hydrogen.

Of the remaining (combined total less than 1/10th of 1%, or 000.098% of
the atmosphere) atmosphere left over, these are the *IR storing*
*components*, such as *Water Vapor, Carbon Dioxide, Methane, Nitrous*
*Oxide and Ozone, /combined/.*

Kind of puts things into perspective, doesn't it?

Don't take my word for it----  go look it up and research it out.  The Paris Accord is a *scam* to yet again like all other "deals" set forth in the past, just bilk more money out from the USA like a fat cow and put into the deep pockets of globalists!  Want to know why people like Angela Merkel got that funny look on her face?  Because for years *AMERICAN POLITICIANS LIKE HILLARY CLINTON* have been selling out their country for money, for a price, they will "cut you in."  Now that Trump is here,. he IS NOT A PLAYER, he cannot be threatened or bribed.  

ALL THESE OTHER COUNTRIES in EU and NATO, etc., PART OF THEIR ECONOMY IS LONG BEEN BASED ON SUCKING THE USA for MONEY!!  Now that Trump is in, Merkel really meant it that for once, countries like Germany are really going to have to start carrying their own weight.  And they are terrified.


----------



## Geaux4it (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030?
> ...



Global Warming.  Eeeeer Climate Change is about Obamas transfer of wealth plain and simple. China has cities but we can't see them. 

-Geaux


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I know you are.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Tell that to Submarine Sailors who commonly operate at 4,000-6,000 ppm... for extended periods.. without ill effect.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 3, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > I applaud his speech. Why let China get a free ride until 2030?
> ...



I noticed the article states China is (supposedly, it's Salon reporting after all) the leader in green energy "Production".  If it says anything anything about China being a green energy "Technology Developer" I missed it.

As of 2016, the U.S. is the leader in green technology R&D.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


It's one planet, one atmosphere.  Explain why the populations matter as to the amount of greenhouse gasses entering the atmosphere.


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So, you think man can spew all kinds of shit into our atmosphere & not change anything? Really?
> 
> NASA: "Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals1 show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. "



Actually, the FACTS are easy to find.  The AGW's just refuse to acknowledge them.  

*The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'*

*What is the origin of the false belief—constantly repeated—that almost all scientists agree about global warming?*
By 
JOSEPH BAST And
ROY SPENCER

May 26, 2014 7:34 pm

Last week Secretary of State John Kerry warned graduating students at Boston College of the "crippling consequences" of climate change. "Ninety-seven percent of the world's scientists," he added, "tell us this is urgent."

Where did Mr. Kerry get the 97% figure? Perhaps from his boss, President Obama, who tweeted on May 16 that "Ninety-seven percent of scientists agree: #climate change is real, man-made and dangerous." Or maybe from NASA, which posted (in more measured language) on its website, "Ninety-seven percent of climate scientists agree that climate-warming trends over the past century are very likely due to human activities."

Yet the assertion that 97% of scientists believe that climate change is a man-made, urgent problem is a fiction. The so-called consensus comes from a handful of surveys and abstract-counting exercises that have been contradicted by more reliable research.

One frequently cited source for the consensus is a 2004 opinion essay published in Science magazine by Naomi Oreskes, a science historian now at Harvard. She claimed to have examined abstracts of 928 articles published in scientific journals between 1993 and 2003, and found that 75% supported the view that human activities are responsible for most of the observed warming over the previous 50 years while none directly dissented.

Ms. Oreskes's definition of consensus covered "man-made" but left out "dangerous"—and scores of articles by prominent scientists such as Richard Lindzen, John Christy,Sherwood Idso and Patrick Michaels, who question the consensus, were excluded. The methodology is also flawed. A study published earlier this year in Nature noted that abstracts of academic papers often contain claims that aren't substantiated in the papers.

Read more at:
The Myth of the Climate Change '97%'


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Don't take my word for it---- go look it up and research it out. The Paris Accord is a *scam* to yet again like all other "deals" set forth in the past, just bilk more money out from the USA like a fat cow and put into the deep pockets of globalists! Want to know why people like Angela Merkel got that funny look on her face? Because for years *AMERICAN POLITICIANS LIKE HILLARY CLINTON* have been selling out their country for money, for a price, they will "cut you in." Now that Trump is here,. he IS NOT A PLAYER, he cannot be threatened or bribed.
> 
> ALL THESE OTHER COUNTRIES in EU and NATO, etc., PART OF THEIR ECONOMY IS LONG BEEN BASED ON SUCKING THE USA for MONEY!! Now that Trump is in, Merkel really meant it that for once, countries like Germany are really going to have to start carrying their own weight. And they are terrified.



Which is why they don't even want to hear anything about renegotiations.  Like the UN, Trump will say America will do their part, but other countries have to do theirs.  We will not do their part for them,  and that's something they don't even want  to discuss.  They just want our money with a nice name  like Paris Accord attached to it.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > time to withdraw!
> ...


you missed the word 'pledged'.. none of them have paid squat..


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> It's one planet, one atmosphere. Explain why the populations matter as to the amount of greenhouse gasses entering the atmosphere.



Your point being?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > It's one planet, one atmosphere. Explain why the populations matter as to the amount of greenhouse gasses entering the atmosphere.
> ...


Someone asked if the amount of greenhouse gasses per country had been adjusted for population.  I fail to see how that matters when measuring a country's emissions overall.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It would put unnecessary regulations that they could not afford their products.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Some good plain old facts in this article from Politifact.  No pants on fire lies from the President in his speech withdrawing from the deal.  And the .2 degree reduction in global temps is true.  However, Pres did cherry pick, as we all like to do, in making his argument.  Here if anyone wants to take a look at it.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > time to withdraw!
> ...


But no one's paid yet…


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Well, don't worry about that now, Rustic.  Pres is rolling back those pesky regulations as quick as he can.  We may be choking in the fumes of noxious smog, but we'll be RICH!


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> *Here are some real facts on the Paris Accord,* which aims at attacking carbon levels.  First, CO2 is plant food, second, carbon is part of life, you, me, animals, plants, rocks, everything is MADE out of carbon.  The Earth self-regulates the amount of carbon, storing the extra within.
> 
> The Paris Accord will reduce CO2 in the air?  Do you know that 99.97% of the air you breath is NOT CO2?  _Just how do you reduce CO2 by 2/10th of a percent when it isn't even that much in TOTAL now_?  Ask an Accord Believer to explain that one?  Just what is CO2 that just a TRACE of it (necessary to all life) could destroy our planet, but volcanoes and super-volcanoes do not???
> 
> ...


Imagine if Europe had to pay for their own decent military… If we were to drop out of being the world police what would they do?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Have we?
Don't matter now, right?  We're out of it.  We're too poor to be involved.  Hey--with all this money Trump is saving us, maybe he can skip those cuts to Meals on Wheels and stuff!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 3, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> The U S A was supposed to decrease hugely while other countries keep rolling right along for decades
> America haters just lost  big time
> 
> Move to Europe if they have it so much together the way you think



To be honest, I don't believe any of these posters here for the Accord are really that upset about the climate.  It's been shown over and over again how for one, it would cost us a ton of money we don't have, and two, it wouldn't make all that much of a difference in the climate  anyway.  

What they are upset about is Trump slapping DumBama in the face.   Obama was their Lord and Savior, and they worship the very ground he ever walked on.  Any undoing of DumBama will be met  with the very same response as the Accords.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Your hero Obama, tried to run us up here in the northern plains right out of the area with  fucked up frivolous regulations. Although he has never stepped foot up here so he has no clue what's best for this area - good riddance to the shit stain.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We can't spend on something that gives us nothing back, the federal government does that for too much.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > The U S A was supposed to decrease hugely while other countries keep rolling right along for decades
> ...


It all comes back to them being control freaks... they can't tolerate anyone that disagrees with them.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You really should stop believing in fairy tales… Polar bears are not drowning


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Fossil fuels generally come from rural areas, where the air is clean and your pantries are filled. You green freaks should walk your talk by not burning any fossil fuels yourselves. And quit being fucked up control freaks telling other people what to think.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 3, 2017)

Okay.  You guys have given your pitch, and now you're out of ammunition so you're going into stupid mode.
Good discussion anyway.  I learned some stuff.  I still think it was goddamned stupid to pull out of the deal, but I understand a bit more about how the agreement worked.  All moot now.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The data is skewed against the USA due to its size and number of people!  Of course we appear a bigger polluter than we are, if we didn't have such good technology, we would pollute much more.  And India while contributing 7% is a much bigger polluter considering the small size of the country and population.





China produces nearly a THIRD of the world CO2 emission yet is GROWING and not affected by the ACCORD.
India, despite its small size producers almost as much as all the countries of the EU combined.
Yes, we produce 14%, considering our population and size, pretty damned good compared to the tiny EU (look at a map).
Tiny Japan producers almost as much as all of Russia!
If you want to say 14% is still 14%, fine, but to cut our CO2 by 20% would be DEVASTATING to our economy, MASSIVELY EXPENSIVE.  Now is not the time with our economy already weak and when the benefits of doing so are HIGHLY debatable.  Even the PA predicts only a minuscule improvement over a century!
Not a good deal to CRIPPLE ourselves while China and India run away Scott free producing nearly 40% of the total global amount and INCREASING.

Let's take a look at air quality in BEIJING CHINA:




 



Now let us take a look at New Delhi India:




 


Now, let us take a look at an American City like Chicago, one of our largest:




 


Any questions?  Pure numbers and statistical data can be deceiving.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Okay.  You guys have given your pitch, and now you're out of ammunition so you're going into stupid mode.
> Good discussion anyway.  I learned some stuff.  I still think it was goddamned stupid to pull out of the deal, but I understand a bit more about how the agreement worked.  All moot now.


The original agreement should've never even been made but that ass hat that is Obama agreed to it without congressional approval.


----------



## task0778 (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



So you are in favor of the US Gov't giving tax payer dollars to the UN based Green Climate Fund, not knowing how it will be spent or who gets it?   Are you aware that the US gave that Green Fund one billion dollars already?   Congress did not approve that expenditure, so Obama used funds to treat and prevent the spread of the ZIKA virus to give to the Green Fund.   Yeah, the health of pregnant American women and their babies took a back seat to CC.

Obama Raided $500M for Zika to Finance UN’s Green Climate Fund

And BTW, I have no problem spending tax dollars in trying to change away from a fossil fuel based economy.   I just want to do it responsibly and effectively, and the Paris Agreement is neither of those things.  And I don't what any foreign bureaucrats telling us what we ought to do either.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


And the science is not even settled, if the world is warming who's to say it's not a natural cycle.
FAKE SCIENCE: “Global warming” world map data largely faked by NOAA… climate change fraud rapidly unraveling


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


\

Of course you have a LINK to that--LOL

I'll tell you that the U.S. military has already moved into green energy.





Navy Deploys ‘Great Green Fleet’

A 195 country voluntary agreement--Trump just blew up because he wanted to keep a promise to coal miners--while screwing everyone else that is involved in this country with green energy with an elephants dick.  *Now who do suppose these other 193 countries are going to buy green energy equipment and hire installations for, from now on. China or the U.S.?*--LOL

What is it about him NOT listening to business leaders and energy developers in this country? Oh that's right he knows more than our Generals--so he must know more than any of them also.
Exxon and Conoco Reiterate Support for Paris Climate Deal
Paris climate accord: Big business urges Trump to stick with it
Energy Companies Urge Trump To Remain In Paris Climate Agreement





When you elect a clown, the circus is going to show up.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


 Really no one's against alternative energy, but it should not be forced. Reliable affordable alternative energy is decades away, we have plenty of Fossil fuels to keep going till that time comes an all of the above energy policy is best. Cold turkey is for fucking dumbasses…


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*The man whose study was reported in your article was basing his estimates of the effects of the countries' actions based on not yet specific plans.*

The plan was reducing CO2 emissions.
Said reductions would have a miniscule impact on future temps.
*
To me, it makes a difference if the country hasn't decided yet exactly what it is going to do.*

Well, yeah, there are stupid, expensive ways and smarter, slightly less expensive ways to make the tiny, ineffective reductions in CO2.

What all the plans have in common is their large expensive for their tiny benefit.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Human beings cannot tolerate high levels of CO 2 it is toxic to them.*

_At 1% concentration of carbon dioxide CO2 (10,000 parts per million or ppm) and under continuous exposure at that level, such as in an auditorium filled with occupants and poor fresh air ventilation, some occupants are likely to feel drowsy.
_
We'd need CO2 almost 25 times the current levels before some people felt drowsy.

How long will it take to get to 1%?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > *Here are some real facts on the Paris Accord,* which aims at attacking carbon levels.  First, CO2 is plant food, second, carbon is part of life, you, me, animals, plants, rocks, everything is MADE out of carbon.  The Earth self-regulates the amount of carbon, storing the extra within.
> ...



Take Russian language classes.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


 Russia is far less dependent on the European Union than the European union is on Russia… LOL


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Navy Deploys ‘Great Green Fleet’

Yes, our naval nuclear reactors are great.
Of course libs aren't in favor of a useful, large scale source of CO2-free energy,
because that Jane Fonda movie made them crap their pants.


----------



## oreo (Jun 3, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




The Chinese don't like smog either and this is what they're doing TODAY.












 And 20% of 14% is a reduction down to 12% CO2 emissions which isn't going to kill the economy in the U.S. *In fact it's producing new JOBS in this country to get it done.

Energy developers in this country told the Ass Clown to not exist this agreement.*
Exxon and Conoco Reiterate Support for Paris Climate Deal
Energy Companies Urge Trump To Remain In Paris Climate Agreement
Businesses pressure Trump to stay in Paris climate deal

Now we can do as the Ass Clown wishes and take a back seat to the fastest growing industry in the world and let China (who would be more than happy to have this market) take the lead whom will be selling 193 other countries green energy equipment and installing it around the world--or jump in with both feet--as we have done in the past with high tech into this market and expand this new industry around the globe while creating millions of new jobs here that are* going to last.*


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> To get every country* in the world to agree that we should ALL clean up the environment for the planet's sake was a big accomplishment.



That's not true.

The nations set their own goals.  Then in five years they get together and talk about how close they came to reaching those goals.  China does nothing for nearly 20 years.  India doesn't have to do a thing until they are paid well over $3 TRILLION.  Other nations are paid as well with cash from the US.

How is it any sort of an accomplishment to pay someone to sign up for something for which they have to do nothing?

If you agree to pay me $100.00 a week to do...nothing AND I set my own goals.  SIGN ME UP!


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> When was the last time you saw a climate scientist say in public the earth isn't warming?
> Never.
> Case closed.


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

oreo said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Why Is China Still Building New Coal Plants?*
April 18th, 2016 by Guest Contributor 

By Jeremy Deaton





Read more:
Why Is China Still Building New Coal Plants?


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Have YOU lost YOURS? That China agreed to at least take some steps? They've cancelled 105 of the coal burning plants they had planned. It's a start. And they're revving up the green tech. What is ridiculous is that we are sulking about China being a big polluter. We are second. Don't forget that



They already have a surplus of coal-fired plants.  Many of the new plants are replacing older, less efficient plants.  So they've agreed to replace fewer.

You have the same goal here that you have for workers.

You expect that because I (worker) made good decisions, worked hard and long and am successful, somehow I OWE those who made poor decisions, did the minimum some of the income I worked to earn.

Here we have me the United States, who has made good decisions, created a democratic society with capitalism to drive our economy and we are incredibly successful.  You believe (you as in all Progressives) that because we are rich, we need to give countries who made poor decisions, have held down their citizens and are much poorer than are we, we should give them what we have earned.

No, it just doesn't work that way in the real world.

China and Russia had to be laughing their behinds off when petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama agreed to destroy "his" own country.  Shameful.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Have YOU lost YOURS? That China agreed to at least take some steps? They've cancelled 105 of the coal burning plants they had planned. It's a start. And they're revving up the green tech. What is ridiculous is that we are sulking about China being a big polluter. We are second. Don't forget that
> ...


The same thing is happening for oil drilling, with the technology of slant drilling far less oil wells are needed to drill for more oil.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 3, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You do know that I'm not American, right?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

Too bad the serial sex offender didn't PULL OUT  before Beavis and Butthead were conceived.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 3, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes let's drill the national monuments areas, in pristine Alaska, off the Atlantic coast and threaten a billion dollar a year tourism trade plus in all national and state parks. Let's rape all the unspoiled land in America. 
Trump imbeciles thinks that's putting America first.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...




Pittsburgh before Paris





 




.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


The Northern plains will do just fine, we have nothing to lose by drilling/fracking/mining up here. We have not even touched the surface of the potential of what lies beneath us here… Drill baby drill


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> It's one planet, one atmosphere. Explain why the populations matter as to the amount of greenhouse gasses entering the atmosphere.



Uhhhhhh...IF humans are responsible for all the CO2, how does the population NOT matter?


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Well, don't worry about that now, Rustic. Pres is rolling back those pesky regulations as quick as he can. We may be choking in the fumes of noxious smog, but we'll be RICH!



Childish!


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Yes let's drill the national monuments areas, in pristine Alaska, off the Atlantic coast and threaten a billion dollar a year tourism trade plus in all national and state parks. Let's rape all the unspoiled land in America.
> Trump imbeciles thinks that's putting America first.



Why did we buy Alaska?


----------



## Markle (Jun 3, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Yes let's drill the national monuments areas, in pristine Alaska, off the Atlantic coast and threaten a billion dollar a year tourism trade plus in all national and state parks. Let's rape all the unspoiled land in America.
> Trump imbeciles thinks that's putting America first.



How large is ANWR?  How many acres?

How large of a footprint would the drilling site occupy?

Do you know what makes up Norway's largest exports?  Oil and seafood.  Both from the North Sea, also a violent sea.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



So you cannot prove your $380 billions and Germany $18 billions. You lied and don't shit what you are taking about. 
Why do you people lie? Like Trump. 

Bush pledged $2 billions as of May 2017 we only contributed $1 billions, others donated combined about $10.3 billions. That's a fact.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

JBond said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Bring it on.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 3, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Like what? Be specific.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 3, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The Paris "agreement" swindle.


----------



## 12icer (Jun 3, 2017)

RealDave said:


> More stupid BULLSHIT, YES climate change is REAL, man made climate change or the ability of man to make even a scintilla of change to the climate is NOT real, it is a con game to take trillions of dollars from the people and give it to a group of central one world government initiatives. If you are to stupid to know that, you should be in an insane asylum.


So, you think man can spew all kinds of shit into our atmosphere & not change anything?  Really?

NASA:  "Multiple studies published in peer-reviewed scientific journals1 show that 97 percent or more of actively publishing climate scientists agree: Climate-warming trends over the past century are extremely likely due to human activities. In addition, most of the leading scientific organizations worldwide have issued public statements endorsing this position. "

But hey, what the fuck does NASA know, lets believe a lying, business cheat, women grioping orange asshole instead.[/QUOTE]


Actually one of the MAIN scientist that studied man made climate change for the NASA testified that the effect on the climate was negligible, and that political pressure was put on those in the division to Alter the findings to PROVE global warming. Of course he was only a revered scientist till he told the TRUTH. I live within a hundred miles of Marshal, and Have been to the space center many times and have seen the change, MMCC IS A SCAM!!! Pollution is something else, and is where the Climate change money needs to be instead of somewhere that it is wasted. As for your 97% the only 97% is of paid for results science manipulators that depend on a positive result for their grants to be renewed.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 3, 2017)

In the future, we should name major disasters after the person most responsible for causing them.

*Disaster Branding: The Importance Of Naming Climate Disasters After Trump*

Amen!  I totally agree!  That includes all natural disasters and terrorists attacks - including all homegrown white terrorist attacks.


----------



## 12icer (Jun 3, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I'm not arguing that the private sector in the United States can't take an active role, but not having the government behind it both policy wise and in international negotiations will give them a bit of a handicap, I would think.  That is the good news here, if there is any--Trump's troglodyte decision to pull out of the Accords will not stop green tech here or anywhere else.  It will be a bit harder having the world's largest economy not contributing, but they'll have to get by.
> 
> At least they're trying.  At least they're thinking.  You think it is that easy/fast/simple to change their infrastructure?  I don't see how you can say that this is moving too slow since you are fighting tooth and nail about changing ours from fossil fuel based energy.   Would it be realistic to have changed over the economy prior to 2030?  For us, maybe not as hard as for the countries that haven't even got half their people with electricity on a daily basis yet.



Exactly where did you get your degree in electronic and electrical technology? THE idea that building and using wind turbines, solar cells and most other "GREEN????" energy" is better in some way for the planet is ludicrous. People who continue to spout errant information should at least have some background in the subject they spout. I will say you are really dedicated to the propaganda that the communist party is feeding you, Why not bite the bullet and go live in a communist country?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are very funny Ray. LOL. You are telling me that air is polluted. So we need to do something. Correct? What are you trying to tell me? You need to look at this real link and the problem Ray.

List of countries by carbon dioxide emissions - Wikipedia





China. They don't do shit till 2030 is a lame and dumb excuse from Trump as a good example of LYING to Americans. 
Technically yes they don't do anything till 2030 because that is the allowance they negotiated with the accord. But in REALITY that is incorrect. They are choking to death right now. What made you and Trump think they are not doing anything right now? 
If someone has a cancer (China) is this person going to wait 13 years to get treatments? Wrong. If they waited 13 years to do something------- What do you think will happen to them? Chinese  are not that stupid. 
They are building several hydro electric dam like in Brahmaputra, three gorges dam and others. This year they scrapped 103 coal power plant which I heard this news in 2015 when they are still in planning stage. They are also doing a lot of improvements about smog from cars and other factory polluters. That is just the start. 

The End of Coal Is Near: China Just Scrapped 103 Power Plants


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jun 4, 2017)

Markle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Yes let's drill the national monuments areas, in pristine Alaska, off the Atlantic coast and threaten a billion dollar a year tourism trade plus in all national and state parks. Let's rape all the unspoiled land in America.
> ...


Fortunately there is no oil in the most beautiful parts of ANWR.  The oil is in the part where nothing lives.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The Pittsburgh mayor told DT to go fuck himself. His goal is to make Pittsburgh 100% alternative energy.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Wrong. There's is a lake in Alaska the slimey little hands bastard has his eyes on for oil that would destroy a 100 million dollar a year fishing industry. 
Making America great again by screwing Americans.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The mental midget is a 

 Hannity impersonator.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


The head lemming speaks!


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 4, 2017)

Smart people now know how dumb Trump really is.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Smart people now know how dumb Trump really is.



True, but they support Trump.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



100% huh? Good luck


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You don't know shit, quit making up shit


----------



## Rustic (Jun 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Smart people now know how dumb Trump really is.


Washington Redskin 
Stay out of the firewater


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I guarantee that Pittsburgh Mayor is crying uncontrollable right now

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> Smart people now know how dumb Trump really is.



And liberals always think they are the smart ones, don't they?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Go for it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Pittsburgh gets cold in the winter.  That mayor will be lynched the first cold winter they try to run on solar or wind power.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Correct, the Chinese are  not stupid,  thats why they take advantage of our stupid like Dumbama. 

You say that the Chinese are going more green all by themselves, and then try to make the case why WE should sign the Paris Accord?  The Chinese are doing such a good job in your opinion without any international agreement. 

You people on the left never learn anything about these agreements or treaties.  It's like when Saddam signed an agreement to stop us from tearing his country apart, or when Russia signed on to nuclear disarmament, or when Iran said they will stop advancing their nuclear technology.  These leaders can barely hold back their laughter when they sign these things because they know we are stupid enough to believe they will abide by them.  They sign these treaties and then take them  into the toilet and use them to wipe up with.

What Trump did was stop a gang of countries from making fools out of us again.  And during this entire discussion since I joined in, not one of you on the left are able to tell me why we need to gang up with all these other countries.  Not one of you can tell me what would be accomplished by this that we can't accomplish ourselves without the agreement.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> In the future, we should name major disasters after the person most responsible for causing them.
> 
> *Disaster Branding: The Importance Of Naming Climate Disasters After Trump*
> 
> Amen!  I totally agree!  That includes all natural disasters and terrorists attacks - including all homegrown white terrorist attacks.



That's fine with  me.  Now can we name all the terrorist attacks under DumBama after him??


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



CO2 isn't pollution, dumbass.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




_*Unfortunately, not everyone was in on the joke. Determined to display “leadership,” President Obama made the classic mistake of the kid who hears everyone is going skinny-dipping, strips naked, plunges into the water, and then turns to find his dry and still-modest peers laughing from the shore as they run off with his clothes. While everyone else both literally and figuratively mailed in their commitments, the president pledged a dramatic reduction in U.S. emissions: 26 to 28 percent below their 2005 level by 2025. To further grease the skids of international diplomacy, he committed the United States to lead the transfer of $100 billion in a*_nnual “climate finance” from the developed world to the developing countries that are pledging nothing.

Read more at: Another Obama Legacy: Americans Will Pay Billions for a Useless Climate Agreement


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*Technically yes they don't do anything till 2030 because that is the allowance they negotiated with the accord.*

Yes, Trump was correct.

*But in REALITY that is incorrect.*

Wrong, as you just admitted, Trump was correct.
*
They are choking to death right now.*

They aren't choking on CO2.

*What made you and Trump think they are not doing anything right now?*

The Paris Accord.

*They are also doing a lot of improvements about smog from cars and other factory polluters.*

You mean they're spending their money on real pollution instead of wasting it on CO2?
Exactly.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



He's free to waste city money on stupid ideas.
His constituents are free to vote him out when he does.


----------



## Lakhota (Jun 4, 2017)

*TERROR TIFF 
TRUMP FEUDS WITH LONDON MAYOR IN WAKE OF ATTACK*




*Trump is the idiot that just keeps on giving.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *They are choking to death right now.*
> 
> They aren't choking on CO2.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*If it's a hoax, it is probably the greatest that has every been perpetrated with virtually 100% all major scientific academies in agreement, 97% of climate scientists, and 198 countries committed to reducing greenhouse gases.

But let's assume they are all wrong and man is not the cause of global warming, we will still have to deal with the results regardless of the cause.  Also, development of cleaner renewable forms of energy have huge long term advantages.

But let's assume the scientists are right, it would be insane to do nothing and just hope it all went away.*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




List of scientists opposing the mainstream scientific assessment of global warming - Wikipedia

Busting the 97% Myth | Climategate Book

Report: 95 percent of global warming models are wrong


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Derelict_Drvr said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*97% of climate scientists, 
*
75/77. Sounds serious!


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

12icer said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > More stupid BULLSHIT, YES climate change is REAL, man made climate change or the ability of man to make even a scintilla of change to the climate is NOT real, it is a con game to take trillions of dollars from the people and give it to a group of central one world government initiatives. If you are to stupid to know that, you should be in an insane asylum.
> ...




Actually one of the MAIN scientist that studied man made climate change for the NASA testified that the effect on the climate was negligible, and that political pressure was put on those in the division to Alter the findings to PROVE global warming. Of course he was only a revered scientist till he told the TRUTH. I live within a hundred miles of Marshal, and Have been to the space center many times and have seen the change, MMCC IS A SCAM!!! Pollution is something else, and is where the Climate change money needs to be instead of somewhere that it is wasted. As for your 97% the only 97% is of paid for results science manipulators that depend on a positive result for their grants to be renewed.[/QUOTE]
"one"    One scientist from NASA who discovered he can make a lot more money as a fossil fuel dupe than working at NASA.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Derelict_Drvr said:
> ...


 97% of climatologists.  Climatologists.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


This from the asshole in chief.  My God, when have you ever posted anything that was true & not direct from Limbaugh, Bretbsrt or fox.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Don't take my word for it---- go look it up and research it out. The Paris Accord is a *scam* to yet again like all other "deals" set forth in the past, just bilk more money out from the USA like a fat cow and put into the deep pockets of globalists! Want to know why people like Angela Merkel got that funny look on her face? Because for years *AMERICAN POLITICIANS LIKE HILLARY CLINTON* have been selling out their country for money, for a price, they will "cut you in." Now that Trump is here,. he IS NOT A PLAYER, he cannot be threatened or bribed.
> ...


My God, you are that fucking stupid to believe Trump wants to renegotiate it when it can't be renegotiated?

Trump & you are too God damn stupid to know the Accord was all voluntary. If Trump is going to follow through on our commitment to lower our emissions, why pull out.  

You & Trump are too God damn stupid top know that the leading country responsible for the  high levels that exist today.

You & Trump are too God damn stupid top know that reducing emissions globally is better than just lowering ours ( Like the orange POS wants to lower our emissions).

Trump & you are too God damn stupid to get that providing these countries  the technology & equipment is business for US corporations.

You & Trump are two of the dumbest people on the planet.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



If you think we need some agreement with other countries to tell us what to do and how to do it, you're the stupid one.  You want America to be like that guy with a good paying job that patrons a bar.  Everybody runs up to him shaking his hand, giving him a hug, knowing he will buy them drinks all night long because he has the money. 

Our country is 20 trillion dollars in debt. We are broke.  Do you know what  the word "broke" means?  Broke means no money.  Broke means in debt.  Broke means failure.  Why you leftists would choose failure all the time is beyond any reasonable persons ability to understand.  

We can't afford to spend God knows how many billions (of money we don't  have) on some stupid fairy tale  like MMGW.  You on  the left always tell us to keep our religion in  our church or at home, you should do the same with your beliefs.  Don't involve our country in your stupid religion.  If you want to lower your idiotic carbon footprint, buy a bike and ride it everywhere you go.  Buy a windmill for your backyard.  Take the bus everywhere you need to go.  And in a hundred years from now, you can sit back and enjoy that .02% of cooler air.  

God you people are dense.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> "one" One scientist from NASA who discovered he can make a lot more money as a fossil fuel dupe than working at NASA.



Right, NASA, where he got paychecks from  the government.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > "one" One scientist from NASA who discovered he can make a lot more money as a fossil fuel dupe than working at NASA.
> ...


  He traded those paychecks for big money from the fossil fuel people.  Have trouble reading?


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

"Pittsburgh, not Paris."

 The Left snickers. 

 Regular Americans nod and say: "That makes sense to me."


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


 There is NOTHING in the Paris Accord that tells us what to do.  Like I said you & Trump are two of the dumbest people on the planet.  

Its called science.  Something you & Trump don't know shit about.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "Pittsburgh, not Paris."
> 
> The Left snickers.
> 
> Regular Americans nod and say: "That makes sense to me."


  It would.

The Paris Accord has nothing to do with the people of Paris.

Pittsburgh is no a manufacturing center nor a mining center.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

Having us pay for other Nations pollution is as dumb as it gets


----------



## RealDave (Jun 4, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Having us pay for other Nations pollution is as dumb as it gets



Take responsibility for your actions.    We spewed more shit into the atmosphere while we were developing putting the planet in the position it is today.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Having us pay for other Nations pollution is as dumb as it gets
> ...


It makes a nice fairytale for an angry, non contributing prosperity hater such as yourself
The vacated treaty made the USA responsible for others pollution and charged us  for it
Skies and water cleaner than they have  ever been, bad air quality days in major metros 10% of what it was from 60s into 80s


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> There's is a lake in Alaska the slimey little hands bastard has his eyes on for oil that would destroy a 100 million dollar a year fishing industry.



Lie


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


If they didn't have their propaganda sites they'd have no links to present.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Markle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > There's is a lake in Alaska the slimey little hands bastard has his eyes on for oil that would destroy a 100 million dollar a year fishing industry.
> ...


Believe what you want but I read it about a week ago. I don't lie. I have no reason to lie. 
The pussy grabber is even worst than you ever imagined..


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel. 

Trump wants to drill for oil in Alaska's wildlife refuge


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel.
> 
> Trump wants to drill for oil in Alaska's wildlife refuge


That's great news. Trump is making all the right decisions in order to make America great again.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Tramp going against the American people again.  
*2. By a more than 5 to 1 margin, voters say the U.S. should participate in the Paris Agreement.*
In a nationally representative survey conducted after the election, we found that seven in ten registered voters (69%) say the U.S. should participate in the COP21 agreement, compared with only 13% who say the U.S. should not. Majorities of Democrats (86%) and Independents (61%), and half of Republicans (51%) say the U.S. should participate (including 73% of moderate/liberal Republicans). Only conservative Republicans are split, with marginally more saying the U.S. should participate (40%) than saying we should not participate (34%).

And wait for it....,

*3. About half of Trump voters say the U.S. should participate in the Paris Agreement.*
Almost half of Trump’s voters (47%) say the U.S. should participate in the Paris agreement, compared with only 28% who say the U.S. should not.

This one stings like a motherfucker. 

Majorities of Americans in Every State Support Participation in the Paris Agreement - Yale Program on Climate Change Communication


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel.
> ...


Go fuck yourself if you think ruining our gorgeous pristine wilderness is " great." 
Your anti American.


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

Lakhota said:


> *TERROR TIFF *
> *TRUMP FEUDS WITH LONDON MAYOR IN WAKE OF ATTACK*
> 
> 
> ...



London's Mayor, Sadiq Khan is a Muslim.  Think that might have an effect on his attitude?  You know, as it did with petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama and his affection for Muslims?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "Pittsburgh, not Paris."
> 
> The Left snickers.
> 
> Regular Americans nod and say: "That makes sense to me."


Funny the Pittsburgh mayor told the Tramp to go fuck himself and they plan to be 100% off the oil grid in the near future.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 4, 2017)

Markle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *TERROR TIFF *
> ...


THIS is the type of dangerous prejudice from Americans that's fueling more terrorism.,


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Pittsburgh, not Paris."
> ...



good for them.

that doesn't convince me however that trump is wrong about pulling out.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Collateral damage is acceptable when it comes to drilling. We need the jobs.


----------



## sartre play (Jun 4, 2017)

AGAIN. Hurricane season is here, we have no FEMA director, no NOAA director, and both budgets have been cut. thinking is that this will be a worse season than usual. we are not prepared for a Katrina.  worried about ICC attack, only 5 top jobs filled at the pentagon out of 53. 2 filled at home land out of 16. we are not ready.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel.
> 
> Trump wants to drill for oil in Alaska's wildlife refuge


_
But Trump, who has promised to flex America's energy muscles, wants to change that. The White House's __budget proposal__ put out this week calls for raising nearly $2 billion in revenue over the next decade by selling oil and gas leases in an oil-rich section of ANWR._

Excellent idea!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Pittsburgh, not Paris."
> ...



*they plan to be 100% off the oil grid in the near future.*

We don't generate electricity with oil, moron.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*In the Paris Agreement, each country determines, it's own contribution it will make in order to mitigate global warming. There is no mechanism to force a country to meet any specific target or by any specific date.   So what the fuck is their to negotiate.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



And what's lost by pulling out?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


]


Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



What the fuck is there to negotiate?  What the fuck is the  point  of  having it then?  In 2030, China says they won't contribute anything, and according to you, that's within the agreement.


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > Having us pay for other Nations pollution is as dumb as it gets
> ...



Typical Lib response:

"It's all America's fault!"

America has made more progress cleaning up their environment than anybody else.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 4, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*The only loss for the US is world leadership in an organization that will become more and more important in the 21st century.  It appears China is going to take the lead that most believed the US would have.  There is no gain for the US in the withdrawing from Paris Accord. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*The only loss for the US is world leadership in an organization that will become more and more important in the 21st century.*

The Paris Accord organization is free to waste their own money.
How many trillions will it take for every 1 ppm reduction by 2080?


----------



## Derelict_Drvr (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



You don't have a clue what the ANWR looks like.  Those supposed photos of it from a few years ago are total propaganda.  Very little of it is mountainous and wooded.  Besides, what drilling that was proposed was to taken place on a barren landscape with rig on insulation pad for little to not damage to the permafrost.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> The only loss for the US is world leadership in an organization that will become more and more important in the 21st century. It appears China is going to take the lead that most believed the US would have. There is no gain for the US in the withdrawing from Paris Accord.



And no advantage by staying in either.


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

RealDave said:


> He traded those paychecks for big money from the fossil fuel people. Have trouble reading?



*As you know, Professor Phil Jones was the center of the Global Warming Scam at East Anglia University.  Their program was considered the epitome of Global Warming Information.  The disclosure of thousands of e-mails proving their efforts to conceal information discredit and even prevent opposing views from being published has wrecked the scam, hopefully forever.  Data used by the United Nations IPCC and NASA findings came from EAU.*

*14th February, 2010*

* Climategate U-turn as scientist at centre of row admits: There has been no global warming since 1995
Data for vital 'hockey stick graph' has gone missing (it has now been disclosed that all the “raw data” was DUMPED! 
There has been no global warming since 1995 

Warming periods have happened before - but NOT due to man-made changes*
Phil Jones admitted his record keeping is 'not as good as it should be.

[WHAT????]

[…]

*Jones also conceded the possibility that the world was warmer in medieval times than now – suggesting global warming may not be a man-made phenomenon.

And he said that for the past 15 years there has been no ‘statistically significant’ warming.*

Phil Jones has said that he considered suicide for his part in this worldwide scam.

Let us also recall: The e-mails leaked in the fall of 2009 allow us to trace the machinations of a small but influential band of British and US climate scientists who played the lead role in the IPCC reports.  It appears that this group, which controlled access to basic temperature data, was able to produce a "warming" by manipulating the analysis of the data, but refused to share information on the basic data or details of their analysis with independent scientists who requested them -- in violation of Freedom of Information laws.  In fact, they went so far as to keep any dissenting views from being published -- by monopolizing the peer-review process, aided by ideologically cooperative editors of prestigious journals, like _Science _and _Nature_. 

We learn from the e-mails that the ClimateGate gang was able to "hide the decline" [of global temperature] by applying what they termed as "tricks," and that they intimidated editors and forced out those judged to be "uncooperative."  No doubt, thorough investigations, now in progress or planned, will disclose the full range of their nefarious activities.  But it is clear that this small cabal was able to convince much of the world that climate disasters were impending -- unless drastic steps were taken.  Not only were most of the media, public, and politicians misled, but so were many scientists, national academies of science, and professional organizations -- and even the Norwegian committee that awarded the 2007 Peace Prize to the IPCC and Al Gore, the chief apostle of climate alarmism.

Climategate U-turn: Astonishment as scientist at centre of global warming email row admits data not well organised | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Believe what you want but I read it about a week ago. I don't lie. I have no reason to lie.
> The pussy grabber is even worst than you ever imagined..



Liar!

May I quote what you posted?  Of course!  "There's is a lake in Alaska the slimey little hands bastard has his eyes on for oil that would destroy a 100 million dollar a year fishing industry."

Such a statement simply makes you look more foolish than usual.

The fact that President Donald Trump is doing so well is scaring the bejabbers out of you and all you can do is whine!  So cute!


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

sartre play said:


> AGAIN. Hurricane season is here, we have no FEMA director, no NOAA director, and both budgets have been cut. thinking is that this will be a worse season than usual. we are not prepared for a Katrina.  worried about ICC attack, only 5 top jobs filled at the pentagon out of 53. 2 filled at home land out of 16. we are not ready.



How many employees are in FEMA and NOAA?

Who does the actual work in any organization?


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

Flopper said:


> The only loss for the US is world leadership in an organization that will become more and more important in the 21st century. It appears China is going to take the lead that most believed the US would have. There is no gain for the US in the withdrawing from Paris Accord.



Unless you consider not wasting trillions of dollars and saving millions of jobs a gain for the United States.

Obviously I do.


----------



## Markle (Jun 4, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> You don't have a clue what the ANWR looks like. Those supposed photos of it from a few years ago are total propaganda. Very little of it is mountainous and wooded. Besides, what drilling that was proposed was to taken place on a barren landscape with rig on insulation pad for little to not damage to the permafrost.



My understanding is that due to the remoteness of the location and the miles of tundra surrounding the location, the site will only be accessible in the Winter when everything is frozen.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 4, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


You lie whenever your lips move.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 4, 2017)

The cheeto lied and lied and lied.

Has this pos ever told the truth about anything?

Even one thing?

Sick of his constant lies and sick of the brainless RWNJs who just nod their heads up and done, up and down.

Idiots.


.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > The fact is that anthropogenic climate change is a theory, a theory that is very popular among uninformed masses and scientist who make a living researching and writing about it. Making dramatic changes to our economic structure which will harm an already stressed and shrinking middle class is very reckless.
> ...




And all the millions of jobs the damn cheeto is screwing us out of?


.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


_Pure numbers and statistical data can be deceiving._
I realize that, and you took pure numbers and twisted them into a whine that China and India pollute more than we do.  (Which India does not, btw)   So why should there be an agreement that encourages them to pollute less, you ask?  Shit, I CAN NOT understand where your logic comes from.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Well, don't worry about that now, Rustic. Pres is rolling back those pesky regulations as quick as he can. We may be choking in the fumes of noxious smog, but we'll be RICH!
> ...


Honest


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


They don't believe anything said by scientists.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


  So, you think the US had nothing to do with pushing the carbon content over 400.  Nope.

Yes we have made gains in pollution since the 60's as far as chemicals & particulates.   We know since the 70's that we need to also pay attention to greenhouse gases.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Markle said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > There's is a lake in Alaska the slimey little hands bastard has his eyes on for oil that would destroy a 100 million dollar a year fishing industry.
> ...


  Truth.  You people are so uninformed.
 Pebble mine would have the potential to pollute & destrHell, we should take each & every one of you ignoraoy a key fishing industry in the Bristol Bay area.  The permit was denied under the Obama administration but your orange asshole POS granted it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


We are the #2 emitter of greenhouse gases.  We are also the richest country in the world.  So does it make sense that we, and other developed, successful countries, would agree to help less developed countries in making efforts to save the planet from disastrous climate change?
I've read the arguments here.  I know the current agreement would not meet the goal.  I know the regulations we agreed to are costing the business community $ (that's always a good reason for the Republicans to chime in, yes?) and I know it is not enforceable.   I've read all those things here and I believe them, so you don't have to bring them up again.  I want to ask you this:
Why do we not need to own our shit?  We are the #2 polluter and the #1 richest in the world.  And we say we won't get involved in a global effort because we don't want to pay.  Is that responsible?  I don't think so.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > "Pittsburgh, not Paris."
> ...


Yeah, but it began with P.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel.
> ...


Lets sell the Grand Canyon & Yellowstone. Because certainly, there is no oil & gas anywhere except in pristine areas & our national parks & forests.

How did we increase oil production under Obama without drilling in these areas?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Derelict_Drvr said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


Thanks to hippies and tree huggers who have put constant pressure on you Republicans while you kicked, screamed, prophesied doom and otherwise whined.  But cleaner we became despite all your efforts to make one more buck.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


richest country is terms of what?
We owe a third of how much money* is in the world*. A whole third.
We have unfunded liabilities that are DOUBLE how much money is in the world. You believe it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> kicked, screamed, prophesied doom and otherwise whined.  .


Funny, that describes perfectly what the other side did. ESPECIALLY the "prophesied doom"


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


 We lose being a world leader in fighting climate change.  We  increase the possibilities of a more difficult future for our children & grandchildren.  We lost credibility.  We lost respect for our Presidency.  We risk ending a unified global effort.  

I understand that you assholes either don't have kids or just hate your children.   Must be the case as you choose to believe a orange uninformed POS instead of scientists.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



can't speak for all but i absolutely think we can and should do more to work within the environment whether "global warming" is real or not. we should *always* keep our environment in mind cause we don't get another. fact to be sure.

however, now having us bear the $ to the world? ok - if you want to stretch our responsibility that far i'll even go along with this. however, if i'm giving you a billion $$$ to reduce emissions you damn well better do it and you damn well better be ready to be held accountable FOR doing it or there should be penalties in place. for us, for china, india and for all who participate in this agreement.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


How do you fight climate change? Climate change is a NATURAL occurrence.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Ask your orange buddy what he wants to negotiate?  China is developing & needs to increase its electrical capacity &  industries.  They are adding renewable sources & much cleaner generation plants.  They are NOT doing nothing.  Their efforts are just over ridden by expansion.  In the US expansion, we polluted & spewed greenhouse gases & added to the carbon content of the atmosphere.   How many times are you proven wrong & yet you not become better informed?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


  A "natural" occurrence driven by man made pollutants.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Ahhh. Yes, I forgot we have been causing Earths natural evolution for billions of years.
YOU WIN


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


We have the largest economy.  I misspoke.  We do have the largest economy, but you're right, we may be mishandling it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > kicked, screamed, prophesied doom and otherwise whined.  .
> ...


Both sides get passionate.  Your side about losing a buck, the green side about losing clean air or water.
Don't say the Republicans don't scream economic doom every single time a regulation is imposed on their manufacturing or drilling.  Yet we seem to have survived and the economy is supposedly "booming" according to Thunder Mouth.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Oh absolutely. The republicans are fucking idiots.
Its a lot more than clean air and water. A dem president has gone as far as to blame it for his daughters asthma and Islamic extremism.. No shit.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Yet another dumbass who thinks that since the climate changes natually that man can not have an effect on it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




It doesn't have anything to do with pollution..
.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




So tell us fool what's the effect?

5%

25%


50%

75%

100%?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_The republicans are fucking idiots._
They're rich SOB's who want every last nickel milked from what is making them rich.  You can't blame them; this is how our country works.  But when the brakes get put on for the public good--whoa Nelly!  Let's even come up with dumb stuff like "A dem president has gone as far as to blame it for his daughters asthma and Islamic extremism."  Well, air pollution does exacerbate asthma.  Ask any doctor of whatever political persuasion, or better yet, anyone with asthma.  And every national security expert I've heard has agreed that climate change IS a one of the top security issues facing our country.  Due to disruption of natural resources and massive migration causing socio-economic disruption.
The dem president who said those things wasn't wrong.  But the current Republican president who is saying a world wide climate agreement isn't good for the U.S. is.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Watch what you say, genius.
I think we hurt our planet, absolutely.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You are going to sit there and tell me dry, hot climates cause Islamic terrorism in the middle east when they have been living in that EXACT climate for thousands of years?
Give me a fucking break old lady. I know its Monday but damn..
You sit there and talk trash about "rich republicans" when rich dems pushing this shit when they fly around in private jets. Leo decaprio flew halfway around the world to accept an environment award and he let out more co2 from that SOLE trip than my family will do in six months.
Again, give me a fucking break.
This stupid partisanship you all are stuck on is regressive. You people need to grow the fuck up.
And I guess you have a point with the asthma. The dem city of Chicago STILL hasn't met basic air quality standards 
They don't really care. And until you care enough to look for reality, you are just as bad as the duopoly.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
*** See separate Thread about this (that will potentially combine with this one)

The Paris Accords is a TREATY. Barry made yet another Un-Constitutional Decision on his own to Sign the United States up to this TREATY - He NEVER followed the Constitution, NEVER presented it to Congress, and Congress NEVER ratified the TREATY.

Just like with his 'Iran Deal', the agreement Barry made with the Paris Accords is nothing more than agreement between Barry - who is now gone - and the International Community.

Trump isn't 'pulling out' of anything - we were never 'in'.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_This stupid partisanship you all are stuck on is regressive._
Take a look in the mirror, TN.  The conservative argument here (if you can really call an argument based on bullshit an "argument"), wants to roll back the clock and make things the way they used to be.  Despite that the world is changing and the world is moving on.  We need to find out how to roll with the change, not allow our power plants and factories pollute more, just like the good old days.  Thank God Presidents only get a four year term.  If he lasts that long.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





> you took pure numbers and twisted them into a whine that China and India pollute more than we do



I twisted nothing.  That is the opinion of every person I have listened to on critiquing the Paris Accord, including the President!  Their comments are always about the massive pollution of China and India, which is _*far more than*_ the CO2 chart you display indicates!  Paris allows them to run rampant, indeed, encourages them to step up their pollution ahead of 2030 while we finance them and hold our own industry back?  It just ain't going to happen.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


pol·lu·tion
pəˈlo͞oSH(ə)n/
_noun_
noun: *pollution*
the presence in or introduction into the environment of a substance or thing that has harmful or poisonous effects.

Greenhouse gases => warming    Warming=> Climate change


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Once again we a need C02 you moron.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




And why you so confused that the Paris accord has nothing to do with pollution?


.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





Straw.  Camel.  Back.

Once our CO2 additions push the total CO2 emissions beyond what the planet can handle, the ppm increases.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I ask for proof and use logic and REALITY and you call me a partisan? I am sitting here calling for regulations on shit that we can ACTUALLY CHANGE like waterway and ocean pollution and you call ME a partisan?
Lol get real old lady. You are full of shit. Seriously.
FIVE PERCENT. Our co2 imprint is miniscule and until I can see FACT, all this will ever be is partisan bullshit. ESPECIALLY when you call people science deniers for not being in your collective while you cant offer a SHRED of ACTUAL evidence.
Al Gore will tell you all this shit and you suck it up. Then, the son of a bitch boards his private jumbo jet, lands and gets in an SUV that get 12 miles a gallon and goes to an environmental rally and tells us we need to cut back on emissions and the air conditioner. Then, all the people that attended the event leaves 2 tons of fucking trash behind 
All of you are a fucking JOKE when it comes to this.
Call me a partisan


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Dude, they have more people.  


More People => more need food, industry, power => More emissions.

China & India each have about 4 times the number of people, so certainly we should expect their emissions to be higher.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...





> We lose being a world leader in fighting climate change.  We  increase the possibilities of a more difficult future for our children & grandchildren.  We lost credibility.  We lost respect for our Presidency.  We risk ending a unified global effort.  I understand that you assholes either don't have kids or just hate your children.   Must be the case as you choose to believe a orange uninformed POS instead of scientists.



What is the value in losing being the leader of an empty and futile cause that only serves to greatly burden us?  What is the loss in losing "credibility" with people who have no credibility themselves?  And according to many here, our president already has no respect.  If the cause is so worthy, then the rest of the globe will dare not end their efforts on account of our "folly."  If they change the Accord to include China ans India, they can achieve the same results without us.  But then, like you say we are just a bunch of assholes who hate kids, unlike you who just patronize silly stereotypes.  At least we listen to the burgeoning number of scientists and evidence which dare step out from the sheep-think to all say the climate change thing is natural, not man-made and nothing we can change anyway.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I've got no argument with that.  Providing equipment and technology to those countries instead of raw cash would ensure compliance at least as far as it goes, wouldn't it?  That would make more sense than a wad of $$$.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


and for that reason alone i'm glad we bailed.

to date i can't find ANYONE on either side of this tell me what this would solve. only that we were "doing something" and i can't go along with that. "something" is far too vague in a culture that these days can twist anything into whatever they want and gain a following on it.

trump has said he'll renegotiate and i'm hoping he does. but suddenly all these countries who were crying FOUL to the earth and our environment don't want to talk about how to save it, just how to get the $$$ obama promised.

make joint efforts of responsibility. fund groups to go in and make that difference. create a joint task force from all the countries to work together and have *all* pick up the tab. if you truly are faced with a financial hardship in your country - work with it but don't dump $ and hope they do what we ask, which really isn't much of anything specific that i know of.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
> *** See separate Thread about this (that will potentially combine with this one)
> 
> The Paris Accords is a TREATY. Barry made yet another Un-Constitutional Decision on his own to Sign the United States up to this TREATY - He NEVER followed the Constitution, NEVER presented it to Congress, and Congress NEVER ratified the TREATY.
> ...


Almost as good as the Cross on the Christmas Tree thread.
Why is it going to take until 2020 to completely extricate ourselves from it, then?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The Earth balances its CO2 emitting & absorbing.  All we had to do was increase the CO2 ppm enough to exceed the absorbtion rate. 

We can stack a certain amount of weight on a 40 ton capacity bridge without it failing.  Everyday we add a thousand pounds.    One day that 1,000 pounds will cause that bridge to collapse.  That 1,000 pounds is maybe  2% of that total weight yet it was that addition weight thaty did in that bridge.

You whiny fucks need to get some logic instead of searching for excuses for your stupidity.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ask your orange buddy




HE AIN'T MY 'ORANGE BUDDY,' you hypocritical, circuitous jackass.  Go sit on it and twist.  At least I have some background in physics and meteorology to have a real opinion, I'm betting you have neither.  And the president is 10 X 10,000 times closer to the issue and more informed than you.  He's made his decision, I trust his judgement and things will go on just fine without any Paris Accord.  The EU can go shove their Accord up their collective ASS.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


When you bring in stuff about Obama and about some liberal with a private jet, yes, you are being partisan.  You are also denying the science.  All so rich guys can get richer.  That's all it's about TN, and you're getting played along with millions of other conservatives in this country.  It's a shame.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Gee, ummmm, what do we gain?  Let me think.........   LOWER EMISSIONS?  Could that be it?  Wow.

We put the planet in the condition it is.  Accept responsibility for that instead of whining like a little girl.  We, along with other developed nations, helped create this mess, we should help clean it up.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Why is it going to take until 2020 to completely extricate ourselves from it, then?



Good question - The US never entered in this treaty - that fact will still exist in 2020 as it does now.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Accept responsibility...



There is a Constitutionally mandated process for entering into TREATIES - Obama made it a habit of violating the Constitution to enter the United States into treaties based on his own ideologies and desires. He did not act 'responsibly' or Constitutionally.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


The fact remains polar bears are not drowning, only fools believe so


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



and what was in this agreement that held people accountable to this goal?

when did *everyone* have to be on board with this goal?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 5, 2017)

Paris accord was a rip off to the United States, no benefit whatsoever. We could not afford it anyways…


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I never said they were.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Still no answer from you?


.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Your spokesman manbearpig send so...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Accept responsibility...
> ...


It was an agreement not a treaty.   My God.  Quit such a flaming asshole.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


According to _models_, you are correct.
Also, nature always in balance is an _assumption_. Which, OBVIOUSLY, isn't correct. Seeing as we have hits thousands of c02 ppm before. Which, BTW, we had glaciers at that time


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Tell Obama...once again he was a dictator on this..

And you thought he could get away with it?

.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## Rustic (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


never recalled her saying he (obama) could get away with anything. she's just digging for facts like we all are.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Once again you moron we had 5 times more C02 in the air during Dino's you idiot


.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Accept responsibility...
> ...


Read the article I posted in your related new thread.  It is not a treaty, specifically because of that.  It is an agreement.  It was kosher and it is lawful.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I brought him up because YOU brought up partisan bullshit. Geez louise. Pay attention, perhaps?
_ All so rich guys can get richer_
Hey genius, how rich has al gore gotten because of this? Who do you think will control all this? THE RICH You know, the ones that fly around in their private jumbo jets telling peons to stop using air conditioners and driving cars? RICH people push the other side too. AGAIN, stop with your partisan bullshit.
NEITHER SIDE gives a fuck about you, me or the environment. If they did, (much like everything fucked up in this country and the world) they would battle things THAT MATTER.
Get off the internet. You are causing coal to burn.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You liar the bitch tried to go round Congress to spend money...


Trump beat your ass..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Their is a process to determine if its a trearty and he didn't do that. Also, ANY TIME money comes out, congress must authorize it. There is NO way around it, legally.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> It was an agreement not a treaty.   My God.  Quit such a flaming asshole.



NO, snowflake - it was NOT. The United States was the only one to enter the Accord through Executive Order. Please read the thread that addresses this to educate yourself.

The Paris Accords, like the Iran Treaty, was just that - a TREATY. If it was an agreement, as you falsely claim, it was an agreement between OBAMA and the Intl. Community. Obama is gone. No such agreement exists now because Obama is gone.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




No Obama thought he could get around Congress by spending money ..Trump pissed on Obama..


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




There are many factors to the climate  The time period you are talking about happened millions  of years ago before dinosaurs.   Other factors affected the climate.

Do high levels of CO2 in the past contradict the warming effect of CO2?


----------



## Claudette (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Nah. A man who doesn't dance to others tunes.

Climate Change?? What a load of horseshit.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Rustic said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Who is manbearpig?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Jim Hansen's skeptical science blog?


GTFO

Once again we need C02..

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




We thought you were an old lady?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


*
Lets sell the Grand Canyon & Yellowstone.*

Nah.
But drill the fuck out of ANWR.

*How did we increase oil production under Obama*

We did it with him bitching and moaning about it the entire time.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


not sure how it can be lawful if it never went through congress.

also - isn't this an executive order more or less? why was 1 man allowed to dictate this for an entire country?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No way! Practically perfect in every way just said "shit". That should not excite me as much as it does.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


oh, so NOW there are many factors 
That article also points out that its very possible other factors far outweigh c02 now. Thanks for that! Also for making me remember we are in an interglacial interval.
Sadly, just like things I sometimes use for my points, its all based on models for shit we don't understand..


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm not getting off until you do.  You are causing half the country to deny facts.
Call me partisan if you want.  I've been called worse.  It's about as accurate as the other bullshit you're spewing in this thread.
I know there are lots of rich guys in both camps and that none of them give a shit about me or you.  That's truth.  However, the decisions they make can have an overall positive or negative effect, irregardless.  I remember shit you don't, kings of industry screaming bloody murder about dumping chemical waste products into the water and the air and insisting, INSISTING mind you, that they were harmless.  Those same types are now insisting INSISTING mind you that climate change is completely natural and cannot be controlled and continuing to regulate C02 is too expensive and will have dire effects on our pocketbooks.  Same shit, different day, TN.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


You don't read me much, do you?  LOL


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


He's old?  Is that a clue?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It was an agreement not a treaty.   My God.  Quit such a flaming asshole.
> ...



The US entered the agreement as that, an agreement.  Not a treaty.  No where did Obama claim it was a treaty.

So your orange buddy can pull us out & make us look stupid.  Something Trump is actually good at.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


For the same reason Trump is allowed to dictate a travel ban that the entire country does not want.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


 

That's 90s stuff..that I used to pay attention with my daughter..

.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I try to follow you as much as I am here. You are usually calm and measured, just don't expect to see you cursing. Can you write the F- bomb for me? It would make my day imagining MP holding her umbrella as she slowly descends into the town square telling people to get the eff out of the way.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


great - now to make this comparison work - then obama would have to go through the courts as well, correct, on this vs. just saying "hey, we're in".

i'm fine with our court system determine what we can and can't do here. why was obama *not*?

no congress.
no courts.
no oversight.

just another EO that far exceeds the purpose of EO's to begin with.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




I will never get why you so racist..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


LMAO what facts? I have asked you MULTIPLE times to give me FACTS and you have yet to do it. 207 pages in this thread and there haven't been any facts to support your argument. Maybe NOW you can post some? But good luck, considering their aren't any to support you. THATS 100% why I am against c02 regulations like this.
People use this as religion. Religion, in any sense, goes against progression. It closes minds. Even causes people to ignore REALITY.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Paris accord was a rip off to the United States, no benefit whatsoever. We could not afford it anyways…


What do you think it will cost to mitigate the effects of Global Warming over the next 50 years?  

Billions just for the military.  Who's Still Fighting Climate Change? The U.S. Military

Billions for our coastal cities.

Just for sea level rises.

Billions in changes to agriculture.

Billions in damage relief due to extreme weather.


And you God Damn stupid fucks want to ignore this because you're too God Damn Stupid political Party tells you to.  My God people, wake rhe fuck up & quit being sofa king stupid.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It's protecting Americans... You don't like that now ?  



Did it go around Congress?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Paris accord was a rip off to the United States, no benefit whatsoever. We could not afford it anyways…
> ...


Evidence you ecstatic dumbfuck. Please post some.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Paris accord was a rip off to the United States, no benefit whatsoever. We could not afford it anyways…
> ...




We have been hearing that since 2005..


Shouldn't we be building something to protect us against an asteroid?

.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


 And sea levels were over 500 feet higher than they are today.  

Yes, CO2 levels were higher before.  Why don't you find out what the climate was like then & see how well it fits with today's Earth.

You people are sofa king stupid.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...





iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'm not following.  I'm sure if it had been illegal it would have been challenged in the courts.  But it wasn't/isn't being, so what makes you say Obama wouldn't have been fine with the oversight?  He pulled back on the instances he overstepped his bounds.  The rest is just opinion.
Trump, btw, is not at all "fine" with the courts determining the outcome of his E.O.  So please spare me the high and mighty stuff here.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


I'm still waiting to hear who manbearpig is.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



please re-read:
*i'm fine with our court system determine what we can and can't do here*

don't care what trump wants or not - this needs to go through the courts. any treaty or agreement that commits us to billions of dollars w/no oversight needs to go through congress. so i'm *not* being "high and mighty" here. 

please let me know where obama backed up and said "oops, i don't have the authority to do that" as i have certainly missed it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Once again cupcake dinosaurs were huge plants were..huge..

More C02 doesn't kill the planet... Idiot..


.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


We need water too.  But drinking too much is dangerous.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's South park Google it a parody of al Gore


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


I have told you at least once like 30 states sued and the supreme court put it on hold.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


This is more for Bucktooth, but for you, too.  You have argued straight back to a question you asked two days ago and that has been answered over and over in these pages.  You're so big on facts, present some, TN.  I'm not seeing anything here from you except partisan opinion.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Damn OL, even obamas press sec said he wasn't going to let congress do it because they weren't in the collective. He should have been shunned for that shit!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Once again the world had 5 times as much C02 in the air


Obama tried to go around Congress..

.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It's not opinion..


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Again you are posting non science but feelings..


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


LOL imagine that. Still no facts.
BTW, how can I prove something doesn't exist? What a stupid thing to ask for..
I posted you a link the other day. It had graphs and everything. It was made by a climatologist that used to work for NASA. It isn't based on models and other pseudo science fallacious bullshit. Its not my fault you only consider pseudo science fallacious bullshit to make your opinion from.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


She sounds like a hardcore leftist shill right now. She doesn't understand what you are saying. Maybe you can answer in fallacious models and call it science. THEN, she might understand.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



So you think  changing from today's climate to when the dinosaurs roamed would not cost anything?  Not ever a 500 rise in sea levels?  Ave temps 9 to 13 degrees higher than today.  You think we'd just plant wheat & corn in Nebraska, drive our cars, live in our homes & cities?  Palm trees above the arctic circle.

Climate change won't kill the planet.  It could kill mankind.  It will make life difficult for future generations.  All we have to do is reduce our emissions.  That's it.    

Drive higher mpg vehicles, use more green energy,  burn less fossil fuels.  But NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, because assholes like you are too stupid.  You elected a POS who is too stupid to get it.   OMG OMG OMG corporations can't exist if they can 't fucking pollute everything.  You people are sick pathetic, greedy, selfish, poor excuses for human beings.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Once again you baby the earth will survive.. Not you


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


So you think being orange is a race?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Climate change is NATURAL you stupid fucking twat. We could quit eating animals, stop farting, stop driving, stop breeding horses, stop building fires, get off the internet and make electricity a thing of the past. Climate change will STILL happen.  We are in the middle of an interglacial interlude RIGHT NOW.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Yes


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




L
*Ave temps 9 to 13 degrees higher*


Nine to 10 degrees higher?

Nine to 10 degrees higher?


So now you making up shit now?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




9 to ten degrees higher you little bitch?
.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


The Earth used to be a molten blob.  You want to return to that?


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So you think being orange is a race?



I simply laugh at snowflakes such as yourself, those liberals who expose themselves as hypocritical racists - much like the DNC did with their own leaked e-mails.

You spent 8 years bashing anyone who criticized Obama for his failed policies and Islamic Extremist sympathizing / aiding / abetting by declaring whoever did so only did so because they focused on his color - him being BLACK.

Now, based only on the fact that Trump defeated the corrupt, criminal - worst candidate in US history - Hillary in the last election and completely lacking any evidence to support their false claims against him, little racist snowflakes like yourself openly attack Trump for his 'color' - 'orange'.

THAT is not only hypocritical, it's funny as hell.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


it also used to not have icecaps.

what made them come about?
why is it *our* fault they're fading now?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Now you making up science you stupid kunt..


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Climate Change: Vital Signs of the Planet: Evidence
_How do we know that changes in the sun aren’t to blame for current global warming trends?_

_Since 1978, a series of satellite instruments have measured the energy output of the sun directly. The satellite data show a very slight drop in solar irradiance (which is a measure of the amount of energy the sun gives off) over this time period. So the sun doesn't appear to be responsible for the warming trend observed over the past several decades.

Longer-term estimates of solar irradiance have been made using sunspot records and other so-called “proxy indicators,” such as the amount of carbon in tree rings. The most recent analyses of these proxies indicate that solar irradiance changes cannot plausibly account for more than 10 percent of the 20th century’s warming.*2*
_


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Its called being educated.

Learn what the planet was like when the dinosaurs roamed.

High CO2, High temperatures, High sea levels.

Quit claiming high CO2 levels are no problem.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Just exposing your ignorance.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




I know science you stupid fuck..
The earth was not 10 degrees warmer kunt when we had 5 times C20 in the air...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



We can stop the change that is happening due to man's emissions.

Its natural for a person's weight to go up & down.   Claiming your extra 50 pounds is natural & not from eating a dozen doughnuts every day is pathetic.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


It has gotten higher a  couple times since then but I don't think its pushing the warming.
But thanks for the link anyways!
Maybe you can post something that is more relevant to what it is being discussed?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




What was it?  Come on, big mouth, tell me.  What was the average temperatures when the dinosaurs roamed.
Certainly, a science expert like you can tell us.


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Earth used to be a molten blob.  You want to return to that?
> ...


What caused climatic changes in the past does not rule out a human role in the changes we see now.  If it is "our fault", GHGs are the reason.  They've nearly doubled since the advent of the Industrial Revolution.  How can that continue and not have an influence on climate?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


How can you prove we are changing anything?
That is what Im trying to get your collective to show me.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


never said it wasn't.

only saying the earth has gone through radical changes before long before man was around, much less industrialized man. to say THIS IS ALL ON US and run around in a panic is stupid to me.

doing all we can to continue to work within our environment is the right path to be sure. but to ignore the earths history when it doesn't align with *this* mindset is just as stupid and foolhardy as saying we have no impact on our environment.


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


No one is ignoring earth's history or that it's all on us.  The problem is the denialists ignoring human history and the impact we've had on the environment.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Jun 5, 2017)

How stupid are you. He is not even close with doing that to someone like  me. he is stripping fools like you and using you at his accord.
Damn, it is easy to see how stupid people voted for that pile of dog excrement.
Get a brain!




Iceweasel said:


> boilermaker55 said:
> 
> 
> > We knew along time ago you fools voted for the gropenfuher, old news.
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


Ummm maybe you should read this thread


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



and usually people do that when pushed to an extreme that doesn't make sense. such as ignoring all the past changes the earth has gone through as insignificant.


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

iceberg said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Past changes aren't ignored.  They and natural processes are all factored into climate theory.  You're just regurgitating denialist alt-facts.


----------



## konradv (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


OK, I may have fallen into the absolutist trap, but real climate scientists don't ignore history.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...


heh - no i'm not but if you wish to categorize me and put my thoughts on this away in a clean made up pile, you just proved my point that nothing but agreeing with you will do and failure to do so will get you placed in the extreme *other* side.

like you just did.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> but real climate scientists don't ignore history




Indeed, we do not...

WHY, during the past million years, with the same amount of Co2 in the atmosphere, did North America thaw while Greenland froze?

WHY is Antarctic sea ice growing while Arctic Sea Ice is shrinking?

WHY does one Earth polar circle have 9 times the ice of the other?


The people claiming to be "climate scientists" who say Co2 has something to do with climate change are not scientists, they are liars who fudge data and engage in fraud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*We lose being a world leader in fighting climate change*

Not being the biggest sucker.....what a loss.
*
We  increase the possibilities of a more difficult future for our children & grandchildren.*

Bullshit.
*
We lost credibility.*

This agreement had no credibility.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*
Yet another dumbass who thinks that since the climate changes natually that man can not have an effect on it.*

How many trillions do we need to spend to stop the climate from changing?
How will we know we've succeeded?


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> How will we know we've succeeded?




When the tectonic plates stop moving....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
> ...


*
Why is it going to take until 2020 to completely extricate ourselves from it, then?*

It won't.
We aren't bound, in any way, to a treaty we never ratified.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

konradv said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...




It's computer models you stupid fuck.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*It was an agreement not a treaty.*

An agreement with only a Presidential signature can be erased by a new Presidential signature.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


You asked for facts.  I give you facts.  Now you say it's not what we're discussing.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> You asked for facts




Is it also a "fact" that the Marshall Islands are "sinking" due to rising oceans?

If so, why are the Hawaiian islands not sinking?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You realize that was about the sun, right? We are talking about man...You know, humans, people, you & me?


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You asked for facts
> ...


According to Lib Hank Johnson, if anymore US troops are placed on Guam the island will TIP OVER.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > You asked for facts
> ...


ignore


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If the sun isn't causing the rise in temps, what is?  Is there another cause possible other than humans?  I guess with you I shouldn't assume anything.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ignore




Typical sub human left wing science invalid parrot....

Can't think, can't question, can't handle basic science.... but will parrot over and over without a clue....


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If the sun isn't causing the rise in temps, what is?








Key claim against global warming evaporates



""
While surface thermometers have clearly shown that the Earth's surface is warming, satellite and weather balloon data have actually suggested the opposite, that the atmosphere was cooling.

Scientists were left with two choices: either the atmosphere wasn't warming up, or something was wrong with the data."



and given that choice, the "scientists" will always choose


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If the sun isn't causing the rise in temps, what is?



The record-setting amount of HOT AIR coming from liberal BS in Washington after Hillary's defeat.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


See? This is what I meant this being a "religion"
"well, there is no explanation so it must be humans"
Come on OL... That isn't fact..lol It is ignorance. There is actually a pretty BIG difference between the two 
What caused the rise in temps before humans? You realize our species isn't billions of years old?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2017)

Day 1: Post Paris Pullout

I managed to get to Grand Central carefully avoiding the tsunami of ice-melt water from both the Arctic and Antarctic, I mean they're both melting now, right?  Did everyone else manage get to where they were going?


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I mean they're both melting now, right?




Not according to the DATA....

NASA Study: Mass Gains of Antarctic Ice Sheet Greater than Losses


Antarctica has added at least 80 billion tons of ice every year since Algore started lying....

That's 90% of Earth ice growing... and growing... and setting new records for sea ice extent almost every other year.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Roughly 20,000 years ago the great ice sheets that buried much of Asia, Europe and North America stopped their creeping advance. Within a few hundred years sea levels in some places had risen by as much as 10 meters—more than if the ice sheet that still covers Greenland were to melt today. This freshwater flood filled the North Atlantic and also shut down the ocean currents that conveyed warmer water from equatorial regions northward. The equatorial heat warmed the precincts of Antarctica in the Southern Hemisphere instead, shrinking the fringing sea ice and changing the circumpolar winds. As a result—and for reasons that remain unexplained—the waters of the Southern Ocean may have begun to release carbon dioxide, enough to raise concentrations in the atmosphere by more than 100 parts per million over millennia—roughly equivalent to the rise in the last 200 years. That CO2 then warmed the globe, melting back the continental ice sheets and ushering in the current climate that enabled humanity to thrive.

That, at least, is the story told by a new paper published in _Nature_ on April 5 that reconstructs the end of the last ice age. Researchers examined sediment cores collected from deep beneath the sea and from lakes as well as the tiny bubbles of ancient air trapped inside ice cores taken from Antarctica, Greenland and elsewhere. (_Scientific American_ is part of Nature Publishing Group.) The research suggests that—contrary to some prior findings—CO2 led the prior round of global warming rather than vice versa, just as it continues to do today thanks to rising emissions of CO2 and other greenhouse gases.
What Thawed the Last Ice Age?

This one seems to speak to your particular question, except they aren't completely sure.  It wasn't cars, for sure, that caused it.  However, there doesn't look to have ever been an increase so rapid in 200 years.  That's where we seem to come in.  You'll like this article if you haven't already seen it.
Climate myths: It’s been far warmer in the past, what’s the big deal?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ignore
> ...


Hey, you're the one talking about islands sinking.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Roughly 20,000 years ago the great ice sheets that buried much of Asia, Europe and North America stopped their creeping advance. Within a few hundred years sea levels in some places had risen by as much as 10 meters—more than if the ice sheet that still covers Greenland were to melt today.




Typical

Parroted BS easily discredited.

1 million years ago....

Greenland was completely ice free

Ancient Greenland Was Actually Green


and NA was covered with glaciers









One million years later, NA thawed while Greenland froze.

The sub humans want us to believe CO2 was responsible FOR BOTH.... even though it was constant for both and hence the cause of NOTHING.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Hey, you're the one talking about islands sinking




No, your left wing FAKE NEWS is... hilariously cherry picking....

Life in a disappearing country



Now, why is "ocean rise" causing the Marshall Islands to sink but not the Hawaiian Islands???


Start the Jepoardy! music


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, you're the one talking about islands sinking
> ...


<ignore some more>


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Gee, ummmm, what do we gain?  Let me think.........   LOWER EMISSIONS?  Could that be it?  Wow.
> We put the planet in the condition it is.  Accept responsibility for that instead of whining like a little girl.  We, along with other developed nations, helped create this mess, we should help clean it up.




Dude, you think in a vacuum.  How do we gain lower emissions if the main polluters are not going to cut back as we already have?  The USA has already spent decades and vast fortunes to clean up our pollution.  But we are talking about CO2 here, you can't see it, you can't smell it, and it makes no fucking difference if we have 0.04% or a little more or less!  Don't you get it that CO2 is PLANT FOOD!  We have 400 parts per MILLION.  Ten-thousand years ago it was still 300 parts per million.  DO YOU REALLY BELIEVE THAT CO2 has gone from harmless, necessary and good to a planet-wide disaster with the addition of just 100 more atoms per million???????

If that were the case, the Earth's climate would never survive or recover from a single volcanic eruption, much less a super-volcano!

And how does the Paris Accord lower CO2 by 2/10ths of a percent if there is only 0.04% (four-hundredths) in our air to begin with?  Is it BRAIN DAMAGE that prevents you from understanding what a scam this is, or are you just such a gullible, bleeding heart environmentalist that you just have to blindly go along with anything "environmental?"

Besides, Trump is not against the Accord if they are willing to make it more fair to the USA.  Meantime, we lead the world in emissions and pollution control and will continue to do so.

And, we have cleaned up our act.  We are state of the art.  It is the Chinese, India and other 2nd world industrialized countries that are polluting like mad----  if you don't like it, go bitch and whine to them.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Documented right to her, Old Lady decides she cannot answer....

So I'll help....

The Marshall Islands sit on the "lip" of the tectonic formation known as the Pacific Ring of Fire....

In 3 million years, the Marshall Islands will not just be under the ocean, they will be under the EARTH's CRUST....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 5, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Day 1: Post Paris Pullout
> 
> I managed to get to Grand Central carefully avoiding the tsunami of ice-melt water from both the Arctic and Antarctic, I mean they're both melting now, right?  Did everyone else manage get to where they were going?




How long before these come with 'Liberalism' membership card???









*Protective Rubber Boots: Gen Use, D (Men's Regular) Shoe Wd, 11 Men's Size, Men, Plain, 16 in Shoe Ht, PVC, Black, 1 PR*

Item # 880W827

$15.74 1 Pair


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So, its the fastest rise _that we know of_, yet, we only contribute 5% of warming? Hmmm
Also, warming creates higher c02. Which, in turn, would cause the PPM to rise.
See, we don't know where the warming is coming from. Again, just trying to fill in holes with "humans did it"


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> we don't know where *the warming *is coming from.





The FRAUD of Global (non) Warming is the deliberate misinterpretation of the URBAN HEAT SINK EFFECT on the SURFACE GROUND TEMPERATURE SERIES, the only series showing any warming in the RAW (unFUDGED) DATA.

As urban areas grow, they warm on the surface, as trees, grass and rocks are replaced with highways, warm buildings, factories etc.


The Urban Heat Island Effect


"The sun and the city make for dangerous heat. It's called the Urban Heat Island Effect.

It causes temperatures in the city to be 1 to 10 degrees warmer than in rural areas.

Asphalt, buildings, and the lack of trees create a hotter environment for people in urban areas."


And, so, if you just measure temps in the center of growing urban areas, you get "warming" even though the ATMOSPHERE is NOT WARMING....


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Gee, ummmm, what do we gain?  Let me think.........   LOWER EMISSIONS?  Could that be it?  Wow.
> ...


I get it.  We grew & reached the levels we have today through polluting the fuck out of the planet to the point we face climate change & now developing country must quit any development, growth, and providing their country with that same level of coverage that we have.

The Paris Accord does not talk about lowering the percent of CO2 by .2%.  It talks about degrees C .

But I am the one with brain damage.  You are a special kind of stupid who should consider getting better informed.Just how stupid can you get?

Trump has already put in motion deregulation that would increase of emissions of greenhouse gases.  The  idiot wants us to burn more coal!


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The idiot wants us to burn more coal!




Why shouldn't we?

We have coal here.  We employ AMERICANS to work HERE and PAY TAXES.  Our source is SECURE and DOES NOT FUND OUR ENEMIES.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



So now to go from just being stupid to being an asshole.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Show me where im wrong perhaps?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The idiot wants us to burn more coal!
> ...


It kills & Sickens thousands of Americans every year.  It heightens global warming.  Its more expensive than natural gas.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I see that, but don't you think that since the Industrial Revolution we have introduced so much C02 emitting technology that it would make sense to pinpoint it as a probable factor for the rise?  You aren't denying that burning fossil fuels lets off C02 are you?  You can't deny that since the Industrial Revolution we are doing lots more of that, yes?  So it's certainly part of it, TN, even if the oceans are mysteriously belching up some more.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> being stupid



somehow now means "you aren't PARROTING the LEFT WING BULLSHIT RealDave is"


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Been done.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Absolutely. But FIVE PERCENT? I don't know why you keep ignoring that VALUABLE info..


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > we don't know where *the warming *is coming from.
> ...


Scientists take these matters into account.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> It kills & Sickens thousands of Americans every year




It did a long time ago.  The mines today are a lot safer and "healthier."




RealDave said:


> It heightens global warming




Funny, the actual data from the two and only two measures of atmospheric temperature showed NO WARMING until your heroes FUDGED BOTH with UNCORRELATED "corrections..."


Key claim against global warming evaporates


"satellite and weather balloon data have actually suggested the opposite, that the atmosphere was (very slightly) cooling"


That is what THE DATA said before your side once again INDULGED in


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Scientists take these matters into account.





Every sub human science invalid who refers to "the scientists" is just a parrot.

You have no formal science education, do you, Polly???


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It kills & Sickens thousands of Americans every year
> ...


Air pollution from coal fired generation plants sick & kills thousands of Americans every year.  The mercury pollution is liked to autism.

Your balloon crap has been widely debunked as a reason global warming is not real.

.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm not sure why 5% is hanging you up so badly.  Doesn't seem enough to you?  Without it, there would be 5% less and the climate wouldn't be zipping toward fry time.  What is wrong with 5% to you?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Scientists take these matters into account.
> ...


I have degrees in science.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Air pollution from coal fired generation plants sick & kills thousands of Americans every year.




Can you parrot something to "document" that?




RealDave said:


> The mercury pollution is *liked *to autism





Somehow, despite claims that LEFT supporters are more "educated," you are just a flat out moron sub human....


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Scientists take these matters into account.
> ...


Do you?  Maybe that would explain your mainly incomprehensible arguments here, if you're some kind of eccentric genius.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > It kills & Sickens thousands of Americans every year
> ...


Dammitall, Dexter, now you've got me craving fudge and I NEVER crave fudge.  You are an evil person.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> I have degrees in science.




LMFAO!!!!!


I know Affirmative Action hands out diplomas to invalids, but this takes the cake....

WHY does one Earth polar circle, the Antarctic, have 9 times the ice of the other?

WHY is the Antarctic sea ice growing while Arctic Sea ice is shrinking?

What is causing the Marshall Islands to sink but not the Hawaiian Islands?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


FIVE PERCENT of c02 yet we are causing the biggest ppm buildup in hundreds of millions of years? lol.. Math would have a hay day with those statistics. Especially considering c02 isn't a steady happening...


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jun 5, 2017)

Congress should levy huge tax on aviation fuel for planes carrying less than 50. Yacht fuel should be similarly taxed to help cut our emissions. This money can be dedicated to paying for military fuel so they get to save the planet and feel patriotic.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I'm beginning to think what we need is a degree in psychiatry.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Do you?




I thought I was on ignore.

It can be truly said that I have substantially more education in Physics and Chemistry than Einstein did...


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Do you?
> ...


No, no, you would have to be really special to be "on ignore."  Just ignored stupid posts.
If you've got all that education, too bad you can't share knowledge rather than throwing stink bombs.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> If you've got all that education, too bad you can't share knowledge rather than throwing stink bombs




If rising CO2 in the atmosphere is causing "warming," why did both the satellite and balloon data say it wasn't?

Why is Antarctic ice growing?

Since Antarctic ice is 90% of Earth's ice, and it is growing, is there a case of an ongoing NET ICE MELT on planet Earth?

During the past million years, Greenland froze while North America thawed.  Did CO2 cause both?

LOL!!!!


Apparently asking basic science questions to sub humans is now "throwing stink bombs...."


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I think scientists know math.  If it didn't make sense "mathwise," they wouldn't be considering it valid.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I think scientists know math.




You are a breathtaking idiot.  Try to opine on subjects you actually understand.  Just parroting that which you have no clue about makes you look really stupid...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Lol yeah, obviously...


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Air pollution from coal fired generation plants sick & kills thousands of Americans every year.
> ...


It is a typo.  Deal with it.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Since when do we care about what "Germany and France" think?
> ...


yeah, right!  all your scawwy foresight.   ewwwwwwww.  The US is the leader and never fking forget it. Trump just showed the world how true leaders lead.  You go follow the world into the rat hole.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got all that education, too bad you can't share knowledge rather than throwing stink bombs
> ...


Calling me and anyone else who agrees with global warming/climate change a "sub human parrot" who knows nothing is "throwing stink bombs." 

Changing weather patterns and ocean currents could be the answer.  And if "net ice melt" were the problem, I'm sure that would be under discussion.  The last time Greenland's icesheet melted, it caused absolute havoc.  So who cares what Antarctica is doing?   Melting the northern ice seems to be enough of a problem.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

Skies and water so much cleaner around Dc
Air quality code red 20-30 times per summer from 60's well into 80's, been averaging 2 for last 15-20 years


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


nice photos.  funny you don't want that cleaned up.  what a fool you are.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


old woman,  there is no evidence of any weather changes based off of CO2.  Just so you know.  And if you feel you have evidence it does, you just post them up.  Cause for five years no one has. Plus I'm still waiting for someone to tell me why the ocean levels will rise catastrophically.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Calling me and anyone else who agrees with global warming/climate change a "sub human parrot" who knows nothing is "throwing stink bombs."





"You" do not "agree" with it because you do not understand any of it = "your" "opinion" is just parroted/appropriated from others.

You are a completely mindless sub human science invalid who can only PARROT - mindlessly repeat that which you do not understand.

As for the name calling, I first asked questions, and your side, including you, started the insults...


Most of my questions here remain unanswered....

a pretty sad state for leftists "certain" of that which they have no clue...


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The Climate accord is a fucking joke...
> ...


you should read up then.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Changing weather patterns and ocean currents could be the answer.




When you find yourself in a hole, stop digging.  You are mindlessly throwing out BS without a clue.  If you do not know the answer, STFU and ask for it...


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I think scientists know math.
> ...


Yeah, I'll leave it to you, who claims to know everything but doesn't back it up with anything except insults.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


talking about yourself again? BTW, have there been more or less hurricanes the last several years?  How about water rise? How about arctic ice?  come now, you simply close your eyes and hummmm,


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

The experts LaDexter and TN win.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The last time Greenland's icesheet melted, it caused absolute havoc




This is absolutely classic.

Greenland's ice sheet last melted WHEN????


The truth is that Greenland was completely green 1 million years ago... when it was 35 miles SE of where it is today....

The ice on Greenland has not melted, and Greenland didn't have any before its ice age started in the past 800k years....


Ancient Greenland Was Actually Green


"he oldest ever recovered DNA samples have been collected from under more than a mile of Greenland ice, and their analysis suggests the island was much warmer during the last Ice Age than previously thought.

The DNA is proof that sometime between 450,000 and 800,000 years ago, much of Greenland was especially green and covered in a boreal forest that was home to alder, spruce and pine trees, as well as insects such as butterflies and beetles."



In short, if you drill through the thickest part of Greenland's ice and carbon date what you find under, you get under a million years old.


Greenland is a classic study of ice ages, which are continent specific, which is why NA melted while Greenland froze AT THE SAME TIME.


Greenland was green on a plate moving closer to the North Pole.  As it got closer to the Pole, its summers got shorter and colder, and finally the annual snow accumulation ceased to fully melt during summer, and the ice started to STACK.  That was the start of its ice age.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> So who cares what Antarctica is doing?




That's the typical leftist inside = TRUTH and FACTS do not matter = LEFTIST STEALING FROM THE TAXPAYER DOES MATTER


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


*The only agreement that nations commit to is releasing a plan by 2020 for their contribution to reduction in global warming.  What's Trump going to negotiate, the number pages in the report?*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

I will leave this to the real scientists

What is the truth behind the idea that ice displaces more water in frozen state than it adds to water once melted into it?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The only loss for the US is world leadership in an organization that will become more and more important in the 21st century. It appears China is going to take the lead that most believed the US would have. There is no gain for the US in the withdrawing from Paris Accord.
> ...


*Wrong!  By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input.  That is not a smart move.  By staying in, the US would have the opportunity to shape environmental agreements in the coming decade that would benefit the US, that will effect WTO trade agreements, policies of the World Bank and other international organizations.*


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> I will leave this to the real scientists





Translation - I am a PARROT, not anyone with any ability to think on my own


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

*"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *

If Barry would have really given a damn about having a seat at the table he would have taken action according to the Constitution by gong before Congress for ratification rather than doing what he always did - IGNORE the Constitution and do whatever the hell he wanted to do.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I will leave this to the real scientists
> ...


No just a frank admission that I don't know everything. You should try that on for size


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

219 Pages ... and it all comes down to the fact that Obama's Un-Constitutional Dictatorial Legacy is being erased.




_ (sniff, sniff)_


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> The experts LaDexter and TN win.


LOL till giving me shit for going with reality? I see?
Maybe, since you didn't read my link the other day, you will try these?
Characterizing Interglacial Periods over the Past 800,000 Years - Eos
Interglacial - Wikipedia


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> No just a frank admission that I don't know everything. You should try that on for size




There are a lot of things I do not know.  I don't know why anyone would ever believe the Bible is 100% accurate.  I don't know why people would consciously vote for the Democrats.

But I do know Earth climate change.  Sorry.  No left wing parrot is getting away posting bull here...


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Characterizing Interglacial Periods over the Past 800,000 Years - Eos
> Interglacial - Wikipedia




Still stuck on "interglacials."


Question - Is Antarctica an ICE AGE?

Start the Jeopardy! music


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Characterizing Interglacial Periods over the Past 800,000 Years - Eos
> ...


So you disagree we are in the middle of one?


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> _ure numbers and statistical data can be deceiving._
> I realize that, and you took pure numbers and twisted them into a whine that China and India pollute more than we do. (Which India does not, btw) So why should there be an agreement that encourages them to pollute less, you ask? Shit, I CAN NOT understand where your logic comes from.



Please be specific and tell us how the faux Paris environmental accord reverses the growing air pollution issues stemming from the massive populations of just those two countries.  Whining that "it's a start" doesn't cut it.  That says nothing.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



No, posting a flat out lie is not "Honest", it is childish.

EVEN YOU, know this is flat out not true!

You posted:  "We may be choking in the fumes of noxious smog, but we'll be RICH!"


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> So you disagree we are in the middle of one




Let's review the "replay" of the past 1 million years.

1 million years ago, NA looked like this







When we dig under the thickest ice on Greenland and carbon date, we find the pine cones etc. are under 1 million years old.  Greenland had no ice (except for mountain tops) 1 million years ago

Ancient Greenland Was Actually Green



So, one million years ago, Greenland is completely green, and NA is covered with ice age glaciers down past Indiana....

Today, Greenland is in full ice age, and NA clearly thawed.... all during the same time on the same planet with the same atmosphere with the same amount of CO2 in the atmosphere.

The definition you use for "ice age" is wrong.  Ice ages are CONTINENT SPECIFIC.  Why?  Because ice that grows out over water BREAKS OFF in the form of icebergs....

Antarctica is a 40-60 million year old ice age.  Greenland is a baby.  Antarctica is 90% of Earth's ice, while Greenland is 7%, so 97% of Earth's ice is on the two land masses closest to an Earth pole, and

LAND MOVES......


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

So, how much ice would Earth have if Earth had TWO POLAR OCEANS????


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ask your orange buddy what he wants to negotiate? China is developing & needs to increase its electrical capacity & industries. They are adding renewable sources & much cleaner generation plants. They are NOT doing nothing. Their efforts are just over ridden by expansion. In the US expansion, we polluted & spewed greenhouse gases & added to the carbon content of the atmosphere. How many times are you proven wrong & yet you not become better informed?



So you're saying because we polluted for years, China and India should be allowed to pollute for the next fifty years and THEN begin to reduce emissions.  Got it!


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> A "natural" occurrence driven by man made pollutants.



How then were temperatures much higher during the Middle Ages?  How did the Vikings colonize Greenland where they raised crops and herds of animals to restock their ships on their way to North America?


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> We have the largest economy. I misspoke. We do have the largest economy, but you're right, we may be mishandling it.



How are we mishandling our economy?  

I agree, the administration of petulant former President Obama did crush our recovery from the 2007/08 recession.  We have made steps since the inauguration of Donald Trump to correct that mistake.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Markle said:


> How then were temperatures much higher during the Middle Ages?




Careful.

The Middle Ages "warming period" is backed by data.... from European cities and very little else.  It may very well have been a regional weather pattern shift, not a global climate shift.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> *"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *
> 
> If Barry would have really given a damn about having a seat at the table he would have taken action according to the Constitution by gong before Congress for ratification rather than doing what he always did - IGNORE the Constitution and do whatever the hell he wanted to do.


*No, the Paris Accord is not a treaty.  The Paris Accord is an executive agreement which under United States constitutional law does not require the advice and consent of the Senate.  If the agreement the president makes exceeds his constitutional authority, then it must be considered a treaty.  Since there is nothing in the Paris Agreement that exceeds presidential authority, it is an executive agreement.  The Case Act of 1972, requires the president to notify congress 60 days before signing an executive agreement, giving congress time to nullify the agreement.  This was done with the Paris Agreement just as with prior executive agreements.

Since 1940, The Senate has approved over 500 treaties and our presidents have entered into over 13,000 executive agreements.
executive agreement | international law*


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *
> ...


Nice piece, contradicted by the link I posted.

The fact is Barry continuously by-passed Congress during his 8 years in office to do whatever he felt like doing, Constitution be damned. He did not even meet with the Republicans until OVER A YEAR AFTER HE WAS ELECTED.

The Paris Accords
The Iran Treaty
The Libyan War
The Syrian War


Obama had a history of by-passing Congress, ignoring the Constitution, to what Barry wanted to do...and now Trump is erasing his Legacy...which pisses Barry, liberals, and snowflakes off.

As Obama said, 'Elections have consequences.'


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Air pollution from coal fired generation plants sick & kills thousands of Americans every year.
> ...



American Lung Association.  Look it up &b learn something.

Mercury:  Autism Risk Linked To Distance From Power Plants, Other Mercury-releasing Sources

Now, don't you feel stupid.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

No...

mercury autism link debunked - Google Search


Try doing more than just parroting the left wing article.  Read 'em all before coming to "your" conclusion...


----------



## idb (Jun 5, 2017)

Trump got the short sugar-rush of applause in the Rose Garden he needed that day.
Beyond that he has no idea about what was even in the accord and doesn't understand why the applause isn't continuing.


----------



## idb (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> No...
> 
> mercury autism link debunked - Google Search
> 
> ...


Oh no!
Is that your response?!!!


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



The Paris Accords are an agreement, not a treaty.
The President was under no law to make the Iran deal a treaty
He had authority in Libya through NATO
Obama had asked Congress for authority to fight ISIS & they did squat.

Blah Blah Blah you bitched about Obama's executive orders as you cheer the giant Cheeto.

Trump can't erase what Obama did,  History will preserve it.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Both sides get passionate. Your side about losing a buck, the green side about losing clean air or water.
> Don't say the Republicans don't scream economic doom every single time a regulation is imposed on their manufacturing or drilling. Yet we seem to have survived and the economy is supposedly "booming" according to Thunder Mouth.



Please point specifically to any change which has caused dirty air and water.  You are lying when you infer that "our" side wants dirty air and water.  We object vociferously to "your side" refusing to take into account the fact that some changes are flat out unrealistic and economically unfeasible.  

Today President Trump proposed a major overhaul of our air traffic control system.  The system would be privatized.  One non-profit company which would accept bids and see to it that the system being used in LA is the same as the one here in Tallahassee as well as the one in Pittsburg all flow seamlessly.  The hardware and software now being used are no longer manufactured.  

 How is this about the environment?  How about reducing long lines of planes idling on one or two engines while waiting their turn to take off?  Or, planes circling an airport awaiting their turn to land?


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2017)

theHawk said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > America is now a third world country. Evangelical Kristians, who aren't Christians and they know they aren't Christians, *are more dangerous to humanity than any terrorist from Islam. *
> ...



you mean you love when ignorant morons turn the US into a rogue nation.

i just love who ignorant twits like you try to pretend that you aren't pond scum.

it's great... the internet troll as president and his disciples.


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



you have an unhealthy amount of ignorance and trump suck.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 5, 2017)

*The left tries to tell us, that if you don't smoke that crack with them, you'll end up like Richard Pryor with his hair on fire.

In other words, they tell us to engage in self destructive behavior to avoid additional theorized self destructive behavior*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Changing weather patterns and ocean currents could be the answer.
> ...



Face it, it you were actually educated, you would not be duped by Trump and not be such a stupid, ignorant climate change denier.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





RealDave said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Trump did erase what Obama did..that's why the left is so mad.

.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Lib my left pinky is smarter than you, go practice your hey hey ho ho chants.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> i just love *who* ignorant twits like* you try *to pretend that you aren't pond scum.





Calling people "ignorant" with grammar like that?????????

LMFAO!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




A link?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


*Obama bypassed congress for two reasons.  First the Republican congress would not approve anything from the president regardless of what was sent and secondly because he knew constitutional law so he could craft agreements that did not require Senate approval. 

The Paris Accords were written specifically so they would not require parliamentary action, that is there is no action required that is beyond the legal authority of the signer.  This is why there are so few requirements in the agreement.  Had they not done this, then it would have taken a 100 years for over 75 parliamentary or congressional bodies to approve it.  The only real requirement is that each nation report their progress and plan to mitigate global warming. Obama certainly had the authority to do this without congressional approval.*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > No just a frank admission that I don't know everything. You should try that on for size
> ...


Evidently you don't know climate change.  If you did, you would know man is largely responsible & would favor efforts to reduce the effects.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I think scientists know math. If it didn't make sense "mathwise," they wouldn't be considering it valid





Translation - I am too stupid to do anything but PARROT PARROT PARROT 100% pure taxpayer funded left wing liars disguised as "scientists" whom I refer to as "the scientists" even though I have never met one...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > i just love *who* ignorant twits like* you try *to pretend that you aren't pond scum.
> ...



Hey she is Berkeley lawyer.. Go figure.

.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Markle said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > A "natural" occurrence driven by man made pollutants.
> ...


Global.  Look it up.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> If you did, you would know man is largely responsible




Really....

One million years ago, North America was covered with ice age glacier down past Indiana, and Greenland was completely green.

Today, North America has thawed, and Greenland has froze, all during the same time with the same amount of CO2 in the atmosphere, and man wasn't doing jack during that time.

How did man cause Greenland to freeze while at the same time North America thawed????


PARROTING is not SCIENCE
FRAUD is not SCIENCE
FUDGING DATA is not SCIENCE


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...




Once again Judith Curry is part of 97%



Why do you call her a denier?


.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



A rogue nation?  You mean like when Bush refused to join the Kyoto Protocol, then we ended up reducing our emissions even better on our own.  It really irks you globalists, that Trump won't allow every other country to rape the US economically.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


You smoke crack don't you?


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Face it, it you were actually educated, you would not be duped by Trump and not be such a stupid, ignorant climate change denier





First of all, I am not a "denier."  Rather, I explain what does cause climate change on Earth, and how that proof rules out CO2 as a cause.

But to comprehend that, you would have to have an IQ over 10, and you do not.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Both sides get passionate. Your side about losing a buck, the green side about losing clean air or water.
> ...


Ending the rule that stopped mining companies from dumping waste into streams.  That's one.

Trump was too stupid to know that Congress had already passed an act that was upgrading to a GPS based system.   He just wabts to privatize Air Traffic Control.  He backed a plan by Bill Shuster, A Congress,an dating a Airline lobbyist.  I wonder who thsat will fasvbor.

Handing over government assets to a corporation controlled by the airline industry, with little Congressional oversight.

What could go wrong there?


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Trump can't erase what Obama did,  History will preserve it.



BWUHAHAHA...

He just did, snowflake. It's GONE. It's over. Another Obama 'Legacy' gone...


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> He just* wabts* to privatize Air Traffic Control. He backed a plan by Bill Shuster, *Congress,an* dating a Airline lobbyist. I wonder who* thsat* will *fasvbor*.




IQ under 10, no doubt....


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, it you were actually educated, you would not be duped by Trump and not be such a stupid, ignorant climate change denier
> ...


 So you just deny man has anything to do with it.

1)  Man has increased the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere
2) More CO2 heightens the greenhouse effect.
3) The greenhouse effect => warmer temperatures.

You deny this?


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> What could go wrong there?




Perhaps you could learn basic English....????


----------



## RealDave (Jun 5, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Trump can't erase what Obama did,  History will preserve it.
> ...


History will always know ewhst Obama accomplished.

They will also remember the orange jackoff & his band of ignorant fools that tried to destroy it.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So you just deny man has anything to do with it.




The highly correlated satellite and balloon data clearly show no warming in the atmosphere despite rising CO2 in the atmosphere.  Hence, the theory that rising CO2 in the atmosphere would cause warming is completely discredited by THE ONLY DATA WE HAVE.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Wtf?


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2017)

theHawk said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



trump loon, syria and nicaragua, moron.

yes, a rogue nation.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Prove it.


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



stop projecting


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



since averse loons should look at the science.

now run along.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




The nation the world needs



.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> should look at the science




and ask some QUESTIONS like


1. WHY is Antarctic sea ice growing while Arctic sea ice is shrinking?
2. WHY does one Earth polar circle have 9 times the ice of the other?
3. WHY is the US experiencing the longest ever recorded drought of Cat 3+ hurricane strikes if the oceans are "warming?"
4. WHY did Greenland freeze while North America thawed during the past 1 million years?



This sub human will not answer any of the above...


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You mean like the settled science of XY Chromosomes telling you what bathroom to use?
Or how about the science saying that a "fetus" i.e. a baby suffers tragically during an abortion, and that many of them could be born and be adopted at the time of their abortion?
That kind of science?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




When I want science I look to Judith Curry..


.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

When I study an issue regarding science, I get all the facts I can, and then I start asking questions.

Einstein was right - trust nothing, start from scratch and never assume.


Earth climate change is 99% about where land is.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Paris Accords are an agreement, not a treaty.
> The President was under no law to make the Iran deal a treaty
> He had authority in Libya through NATO
> Obama had asked Congress for authority to fight ISIS & they did squat.
> ...



Yes, as an example of how destructive one man can be to our great country.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

Why does NASA say Antarctica is losing ice?

*Shrinking ice sheets*






The Greenland and Antarctic ice sheets have decreased in mass. Data from NASA's Gravity Recovery and Climate Experiment show Greenland lost 150 to 250 cubic kilometers (36 to 60 cubic miles) of ice per year between 2002 and 2006, while Antarctica lost about 152 cubic kilometers (36 cubic miles) of ice between 2002 and 2005.

*Maybe this is part of the reason the Antarctic isn't the Arctic's "twin"*
_In the Antarctic, the currents and winds tend to flow without interruption around the continent in a west-to-east direction, acting like a barricade to warmer air and water to the north. In contrast, the Arctic region north of the Atlantic Ocean is open to the warmer waters from the south, because of the way the ocean currents flow. These warmer waters can flow into the Arctic and prevent sea ice from forming in the North Atlantic. The waters off the eastern coasts of Canada and Russia are affected by cold air moving off the land from the west. The eastern Canadian coast is also fed by southward-flowing cold water currents that make it easier for sea ice to grow._
Arctic vs. Antarctic | National Snow and Ice Data Center

*Hurricanes are becoming less frequent but more intense.  This includes cyclones in the Pacific.
*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> since averse loons should look at the science.
> 
> now run along.



You don't need science to tell us the climate changes; been that way since God made the place.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



WE are not a dictatorship even though petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama and the United Nations would love that to be true about the world.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> been that way since God made the place.




and how long ago did God make Earth?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


why not, it is about the only piece of it that was climate related.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Why does NASA say Antarctica is losing ice?
> 
> *Shrinking ice sheets*
> 
> ...



1900 Galveston hurricane - Wikipedia


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > So you disagree we are in the middle of one
> ...



*So, one million years ago, Greenland is completely green, and NA is covered with ice age glaciers down past Indiana....*

You haven't shown that these occurred at the same instant.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Why does NASA say Antarctica is losing ice?
> ...


That's interesting.  Does that make a point?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

If it didn't overstep his powers, why did SC put a hold on it?
Also, our state dept created a thing called "Circular 175 procedure." That was made so our federal govt could decide if it was a treaty or an agreement. Obama didn't do that. If he did, none of you retards would be calling it an agreement.
It directs tax money
It effects the US as a whole
It effects state laws


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That's interesting.. You didn't know that?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



*because he knew constitutional law so he could craft agreements that did not require Senate approval. *

The nice thing about agreements like that is they're easy to cancel.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Science =\= Consensus.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *So, one million years ago, Greenland is completely green, and NA is covered with ice age glaciers down past Indiana....*
> 
> You haven't shown that these occurred at the same instant




What are you disputing?

The extent of the NA ice age - the glaciers in Indiana were apparently still there as late as 10k years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*Ending the rule that stopped mining companies from dumping waste into streams.*

That sounds like an awesome rule!

When did Obama put it into place?
*
Handing over government assets to a corporation controlled by the airline industry, with little Congressional oversight.*

*What could go wrong there?*

A better system at a lower cost?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *So, one million years ago, Greenland is completely green, and NA is covered with ice age glaciers down past Indiana....*
> ...




*What are you disputing?*

Your claim.
Show proof that at the same moment Greenland was ice-free, that North America was under a glacier.


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

We have data and fudge regarding Antarctica.

We went to court 10 years ago on that issue, and the court sided with the data over the fudge...


Official British Court Finds 11 Inaccuracies in Al Gore’s An Inconvenient Truth, Labels It As Political Propaganda


"

*The film suggests that the Antarctic ice covering is melting, the evidence was that* _*it is in fact increasing.*_




The film suggests that evidence from ice cores proves that rising CO2 causes temperature increases over 650,000 years. The Court found that the film was misleading: over that period the *rises in CO2 lagged behind the temperature rises by 800-2000 years*."



Algore's side never appealed.  The verdict stood.  The left just started lying and fudging again....


----------



## LaDexter (Jun 5, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Show proof that at the same moment Greenland was ice-free




The "ice free" claim comes from the age of the pine cones under the thickest part of Greenland's ice.

The NA claim is pretty well documented, unless you think those glaciers in Indiana originated in the Great Lakes while Canada was experiencing tropical weather....


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> *Ending the rule that stopped mining companies from dumping waste into streams. That's one.*
> 
> Trump was too stupid to know that Congress had already passed an act that was upgrading to a GPS based system. He just wabts to privatize Air Traffic Control. He backed a plan by Bill Shuster, A Congress,an dating a Airline lobbyist. I wonder who thsat will fasvbor.
> 
> ...



Your comment on mining is a lie.  Instead of parroting your far left Progressive sites and environmental fruitcake sites, read the facts.  As you know, petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama signed the EO to take effect the last day he was in office.  LONG after he knew Crooked Hillary wouldn't be around to continue to conceal his legacy.  An obvious effort to sabotage the Trump administration.

Read from Snopes if you want the facts.  
Did President Trump Make It Legal to Dump Coal Mining Waste Into Streams? 

Please show your link showing that no one in government will oversee the safety of our airlines.

What are the "assets" the government is handing over to a corporation?  Link, please.

Yes, remarkable of you to notice.  Yes, President Trump wants to privatize air traffic control.  Impressive.  What does the government do with more efficiency and lower cost than private industry?

You might also want to look into a spell check program.


----------



## theHawk (Jun 5, 2017)

jillian said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



And signing it puts us in the same group as Iran, North Korea, China, and Russia.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Show proof that at the same moment Greenland was ice-free
> ...



Great, show the proof that both occurred at the same moment. Link?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2017)

theHawk said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Well played, sir!


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


That there was a hurricane in Galveston in 1900?  I'm sorry that happened, but I still don't know your point.  Katrina was a Cat #5.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> So you just deny man has anything to do with it.
> 
> 1) Man has increased the amount of CO2 in the atmosphere
> 2) More CO2 heightens the greenhouse effect.
> ...



As you know, most times an increase in CO2 follows a temperature increase.  Do you deny this?

*New research in Antarctica shows CO2 follows temperature “by a few hundred years at most”*
Anthony Watts / July 23, 2012

The question of “which comes first, the temperature or the CO2 rise?” has been much like the proverbial “which came first, the chicken or the egg?” question. This seems to settle it – temperature came first, followed by an increase in CO2 outgassing from the ocean surrounding Antarctica.

New research in Antarctica shows CO2 follows temperature “by a few hundred years at most”

Now show us how what the United States does changes the world's climate.  Both of us want clean air and water.  But, simply because we are the richest and greatest nation does NOT place the burden of financing the world's fight against pollution on the US.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> We have data and fudge regarding Antarctica.
> 
> We went to court 10 years ago on that issue, and the court sided with the data over the fudge...
> 
> ...


Why does NASA say the Antarctic ice is decreasing?
You know what I think?  I think you ask questions and if anyone answers them you ignore it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Galveston killed over 6000 people.. How many did Katrina kill?


.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 5, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Lib my left pinky is smarter than you, go practice your hey hey ho ho chants.



Your left pinkie has about as much intelligence as a bowl of crack....


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> We have data and fudge regarding Antarctica.
> 
> We went to court 10 years ago on that issue, and the court sided with the data over the fudge...
> 
> ...



Further, the Great Britain Court required that wherever it was shown they had to provide a written paper stating the errors in the piece of fiction.  My guess is that requirement cut down on showings in Britain.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> That there was a hurricane in Galveston in 1900? I'm sorry that happened, but I still don't know your point. Katrina was a Cat #5.



It was NOT a Cat 5 when it struck New Orleans.  Former Mayor and now convict waited until it was too late to evacuate the low areas of the city.  They had known their levees would not survive a such a storm.  He and Governor Blanco created a total disaster resulting in massive numbers of lives lost needlessly.


----------



## Markle (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > been that way since God made the place.
> ...



Cute try.

Please show me where in our Holy Bible it states the length of a day when the God created earth?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 5, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Paris accord was a rip off to the United States, no benefit whatsoever. We could not afford it anyways…
> ...


Polar bears are not drowning


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 5, 2017)

Dr Grump said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > Lib my left pinky is smarter than you, go practice your hey hey ho ho chants.
> ...



I voted for Trump, the winner, you?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, it you were actually educated, you would not be duped by Trump and not be such a stupid, ignorant climate change denier
> ...


*If you are correct that CO2 is not a cause of climate change then why are the major oil companies who for years were climate change deniers now on board with taking action to reduce CO2 in the atmosphere?  Shell is now putting millions every year into climate change research.  BP is a major investor in alternative energy.   Big Oil does not invest in hoaxes.     
*
*CHEVRON*
_*Chevron website*_
*“The responsibility of controlling greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions must be shared equitably by the top emitting countries of the world through long-term and coordinated national frameworks.”*
_
*CONOCOPHILLIPS*
*ConocoPhillips website*
*Climate Change*
*“We recognize that human activity, including the burning of fossil fuels, is contributing to increased concentrations of greenhouse gas (GHG) in the atmosphere that can lead to adverse changes in global climate.”
*
*BP*
*BP website*
*Climate Change*
*“BP believes that climate change is an important long-term issue that justifies global action.”  "We have guidance for existing operations and projects on how to assess potential risks and impacts from a changing climate to enable mitigation steps to be incorporated into project planning, design and operations.”*_

*EXXON/MOBIL*
_*ExxonMobil website*_
*“The risk of climate change is clear and the risk warrants action.” William Colton, ExxonMobil’s vice president of corporate strategic planning. 
*
*SHELL*
_*Shell website and reports*_
_*Climate Change*_
*“CO2 emissions must be reduced to avoid serious climate change. To manage CO2, governments and industry must work together. Government action is needed and we support an international framework that puts a price on CO2, encouraging the use of all CO2-reducing technologies.”
*
*Oil Company Positions on the Reality and Risk of Climate Change — Enviromental Studies*
*
*

*
*


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

OldLady said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > We have data and fudge regarding Antarctica.
> ...


*
NASA has a better view than climate change deniers that have their heads up their ass.
Dramatic Nasa images show the staggering loss of ice at the south pole | Daily Mail Online*


----------



## task0778 (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



All these companies aren't taking these positions out of the goodness of their hearts.   They want to be paid by any country who wants to reduce their emissions. which is pretty smart when you think about it.   They make big money polluting the planet and are trying to make more money unpolluting it.   When you read about CO2 reducing technologies, these companies don't do it for free.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Once again who are we going to believe?

.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Those people can never make up their minds: 

New NASA Data Blow Gaping Hole In Global Warming Alarmism


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 5, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > been that way since God made the place.
> ...



I really don't know.....nobody does.  But I don't know how that question relates to my post.  

Here is an expert that says our earth is not as fragile as we think:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 5, 2017)

Flopper said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*If you are correct that CO2 is not a cause of climate change then why are the major oil companies who for years were climate change deniers now on board with taking action to reduce CO2 in the atmosphere?  
*
Because if they said fuck you whiney assholes and your bullshit, you whiney assholes would get upset.

*BP is a major investor in alternative energy.   Big Oil does not invest in hoaxes.* 

Big oil has discovered they can make money off you bozos if they play along with your delusions.
The tax subsidies and higher prices they can charge make it a good business decision, even if it is bad economics.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 5, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


*Absolutely.  They are strictly in it to make a profit.  However, they are not going to invest millions if not billions in industries based on greenhouse gases causing global warming only to see the theory refuted or the world go into a prolonged cooling spell.  5 out of the 10 largest corporations in the world are petroleum companies.  That didn't happen by chasing after hoaxes.*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Ludicrous. Based from your post here you are trying to talk tough. In REALITY you don't know what you are talking about coming from racist like you. So your opinion I counted it as worthlessness 

1. China is the worst polluters-------- They could have just reject and don't join the climate accord. Don't you think? They are not taking advantage of anybody, this is for their own good and making a big effort to improve their lives from garbage, air, emissions, water, land, waste and landfill as we speak. For unfit president and you to ------------ say they don't do anything till 2030 is the most ridiculous stupid lies I ever heard about China's climate accord. Trump is a pathological liar, an embarrassment to the whole world and toxic administration.  
The 2030 they negotiated has something to do with the 1.3 billion population and the existing technology they currently have. They already allocated to spend $360 billions(see link)  in reusable energy by 2020. AGAIN to say China is not doing anything till 2030 purely stupidity. The 2030 tolerance is similar to an obese (China) person trying to reduce weight. You cannot just cut off the food drastically but reasonable slowly. I know you don't know that. 

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/05/world/asia/china-renewable-energy-investment.amp.html 

2. Seven out of 10 support climate change ( actually 8 of 10 ). Are you saying that 7 from 10 are all left and liberals? Are you saying that those top CEOs in this his country that sent a letter( post 908 from Siete) plus Conoco and Exxon ( fossil industries) telling Trump he is very wrong are all left/liberals? That includes Ivanka and Tillerson. This alone you are very wrong and clueless. How many big names came out in support of Trump in this country or world wide?  
Iran, Saddam and Russia has nothing to do with  this topic Ray. 
3. What Trump did is very wrong and dumb. He did this only for the sake of coal industry and believed that this climate change is a hoax. At the same time him and his inner circle cannot even admit it's a hoax. Just pure ignorance. 
Nobody is ganging on us Ray--------  we were part of a great movement consist of 195 countries trying to save this one planet. We were the leader but because of Trump they put us back to the rear. 
4. We are already accomplishing and progressing making a very good improvement toward lowering the emissions. So why bother to quit just because of ignorance? Why not join the pact and be the leader? 
I asked this question to you and others over and over. But nobody answer my question.  What jobs did we lost because of this climate change accord? Even the fossil industries supports this accord. So what in the world are you talking about Ray?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It's not an opinion Ray-------- it's a Fact that China is doing a good job trying to improve their lives with or without the agreement as part of world wide commitments. Showing the world that they belong to the elite. They scrap 103 of their coal plants ------ is that a sign of taking advantage Obama?  They are not taking advantage of Obama or anybody----- that only came from racist like you. 

The similarities is when your house is full of toxic smoke------ Are you going to tolerate till it kills  you? I cannot make any more dumber than this.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It doesn't "encourage" them to pollute less.  It gives them free reign to pollute all they want.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are an idiot person. 

Main sources of carbon dioxide emissions


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



How does that prove that CO2 is pollution?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You cannot prove your lies on the $380 billions and Germany $18 billions then double down by posting a worthless untrustworthy bias media national review. What a crap.

National Media: These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Nope you are totally totally wrong dude.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Waste money on stupid ideas. Like what? 
This has been going before the mayor was elected so why would they not vote for him by saving the planet and creating more jobs.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *They are choking to death right now.*
> ...



This proves you and your buddy Todd don't know what in the world what this topic is all about. 
Yes they are not choking with CO2 but the emissions are releasing to the atmosphere is dangerous to the earth. And Coal industry is one of the culprits. 
China just shut down 103 of their coal plants is a good progress. At the same time they are going after their factories of air pollutants and smogs.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You mean they cancelled the construction of 103 plants because they already have gross overcapacity.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



In reality nobody is telling us anything Ray. We are the leader of this world not a dumb follower.
Taking about debt------- Since when you care about debt? Trump is wasting millions just by golfing, security and travel expenses of his family.
How about those small business that lost income every time he goes to Maralago? 

Again are you saying that 7 out  of 10 of Americans,CEOs, Conoco, Exxon etc etc etc blasting dumb Trump are all belong to the left are dense? 
You are very wrong Ray.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are a good example of a dense. You were talking about CO2 and pollution idiot. Read the link again.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Having us pay for other Nations pollution is as dumb as it gets



Like WHAT?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another horrid idea of the scoundrel.
> ...



We have oil surpluses and oil glut. We do not need anymore drilling. We have so much oil that he wants to sell the war time emergency furl that are stored in New Mexico and Texas caves. 
Didn't you, Pismoe, Bri and Bear posting pristine of nice waterfalls national parks? How about Trump will drill those?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


CO2 is not pollution, moron.  You claimed it was.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Markle said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > *TERROR TIFF *
> ...



Its the other way around. Mayor Khan didn't do or  say anything about US or Trump------- but Trump attacked him because of his hate towards Muslim. 
Trump is a good example of an unfit president, embarrassment to the world and all laughing at us. Trump cannot  come close to the decency and brain of Obama.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Try speaking English.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Did you just get to this country or what?

Policies and politics changes with mood and vote of the people.  We don't want some big-eared clown making policy that we can't get out of in the future.  DumBama is gone, and Trump is trying to De-Bama the country. 

When we voted the last several elections, we voted for change; not just change of the players, but change in the politics as well.  We gave Republicans leadership of the Congress. We gave Republicans leadership of the Senate.  We recently gave Republicans the White House.  Why?  Because we don't want Democrat policies anymore, and Democrat policies should not continue we we vote in Republican leadership.

Signing on to this Paris Accord gives Democrats the power over our environment no matter who is in leadership in the future.  Trump rightfully stopped that.  If the country wants change (as we do now) then we should not be bound by some stupid agreement that stops such change.

Yes, we are the leader of the world, and our leader is saying we act independently on this issue.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Right, because when you can't prove a story wrong, attack the source instead.  Typical liberal strategy we see all the time. 

So tell us, how much of our GDP would we have to pour into "green" under this agreement and how much money would that amount to?  BTW, I never said anything about 380 billion or Germany.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




We are not taking about pollution


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> The similarities is when your house is full of toxic smoke------ Are you going to tolerate till it kills you? I cannot make any more dumber than this.




No, I will not.  But what I won't do is sign an agreement with all my neighbors that I'll do something about it.  I don't need them to control my own environment.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ludicrous. Based from your post here you are trying to talk tough. In REALITY you don't know what you are talking about coming from racist like you. So your opinion I counted it as worthlessness



Oh with that racist shit already.  The problem with you liberals is you never learn from your own mistakes.  That's why you are a minority in Washington and states around the country.  Insulting people by calling them racists only makes people hate you all the more.  People are sick of your constant lies.   But you people don't understand that.  I'm willing to bet the next stupid F Democrat that runs for President will call half this country "deplorables" again or something close to it.  And when you lose that election, you'll blame it on China or something.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




That's why you and the left is confused the Paris accord has nothing to do with pollution..it has to do with a transfer of wealth..


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...


oh, he's a good example of someone you hate, but because he's doing what you don't approve of doesn't make him stupid NOR an embarrassment. it's much more embarrassing to see people dressed in black beating the shit out of trash cans screaming SHUT UP WE WANT FREE SPEECH.

and losing even those fights.

you troll around and find articles that make you warm cause you share in that mindset. great. you do that. but it's your own hate that's keeping you warm, not trumps "idiocy".


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I don't know but in relation to the discussion here, it really doesn't matter.  May they all RIP.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > we don't know where *the warming *is coming from.
> ...


 Scientists take this into account.  When they do, you  morons have a fit.

Make up your mind.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It's all about you saying hurricanes are getting worse

..
You forgot about that statement?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




No they don't..


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I get it.  When Obama was President you had a freaking fit when he used EOs or negotiated agreements & here you re cheering when El Dumpster does it.

How much shit has your orange hero done against popular opinion & on his own.

What is El Cheeto's polling?  How many people agree with his shit?

According to you, he shoulds  not do any of this shit.

He lost the popular vote so  most Americans don't want his fat ass anywhere near the White House.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That there was a hurricane in Galveston in 1900? I'm sorry that happened, but I still don't know your point. Katrina was a Cat #5.
> ...


Who gives a shit, Markle?  Wrong thread.  Wrong year.  Wrong everything.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


If there's a good point here anywhere, you just put your finger on it.  Scientists don't look for the answer to uphold their theories.  They report the facts.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

task0778 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Fine, but I'll take it.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


  That is your response?  Really?  

"
*Removing the Urban Heat Island Effect from the Global Temperature Record*
Heat islands may skew long-term temperature records as urbanization encroaches on weather stations located near the outskirts of town. Consequently, researchers must remove heat island effects from temperature records to accurately estimate climate change."

Measuring Heat Islands | US EPA

Proof of just how uninformed you are.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

So 232 pages and this is what we all know(while some still ignore it)
-It was unconstitutional
-There is no proof for the defense of this
-Good job Trump


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


New Evidence That Climate Change Is Altering Hurricane Season as You Know It

Again you are slapped down.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



He is your president.. You are no body


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Where is these hurricanes at?


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

bear513 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Bear, it's an average over time.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Weather Questions & Answers


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Thanks, but I have a question:  Why are so many of the weather reporting articles from 2014 based on 2013 data and prior?  I noticed that, too, when I was looking at articles.  Does it really take that long to compile data?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




No we always had them old lady..


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


dunno. i just like to look up blanket statements and see how valid they may or may not be. i hear storms are getting worse and maybe they are. but i've seen horrible storms a lot through life and not just recently.

i've also seen not long ago the left and science say a mini ice age is coming. oops.

it's hard to believe someone and take them seriously when they rage to a point and then keep changing the name of it to fit another potential possibility.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer.

Increasing in intensity does not always mean a much of category 5s.  It also means what would have been a tropical storm becoming a category 1.

Last year there were 4 major hurricanes.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer.
> 
> Increasing in intensity does not always mean a much of category 5s.  It also means what would have been a tropical storm becoming a category 1.
> 
> Last year there were 4 major hurricanes.


Its been several years since we had a cat 3.
Try again.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer.
> 
> Increasing in intensity does not always mean a much of category 5s.  It also means what would have been a tropical storm becoming a category 1.
> 
> Last year there were 4 major hurricanes.




What world do you live in?

.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Well, when it takes them three years and running to compile their data, I guess we'll all be running on "old news."  You are too bright to believe that because there have been horrible storms in the past it somehow argues that climate change may bring about fewer but more intense storms.  You know it is an average over years.  You know that averages include minor and major storms.  You KNOW that, so why are you arguing such a goof ball third grade statement from Bear?

I don't remember the mini ice age thing--I remember something about everyone getting cancer from a hole in the ozone and then we stopped selling aerosols for the most part.  Predictions and the "latest" scientific theories are frequently proved wrong over time; that is true.   We can't deny the climate is changing.  We can't deny we are pumping much, much more C02 in the atmosphere than we were 300 years ago.   We can't deny C02 increases temps on Earth.  So we can reasonably deny what?
 - That we can do anything about it
 - How much we should pay/sacrifice/contribute toward an attempted solution

Those are the only real bones of contention I see available.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer.
> ...


Did you catch those cyclones on the other side of the world last year though?  A couple of them were really intense.  Do they not count because they didn't happen in the US?


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


it came up in the 70s.

it's back.

mini ice age prediction - Google Search


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


We can't deny the climate is changing
-Who would deny billions of years of history?
We can't deny we are pumping much, much more C02 in the atmosphere than we were 300 years ago. 
-Prove how that is a problem? Prove how our 5% is causing the greatest warming period in hundreds of millions of years

We can't deny C02 increases temps on Earth
-No but why is that a bad thing? You realize without c02 our temps would be 50 degrees cooler every day?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


They do. I was just thinking US. That's my fault. He didn't even imply that.
Yes, there were a couple cat 4s and one or two cat 3s.
There was 3 major hurricanes in 1959
In 1969 there were 5. Even had a cat 5
In 1975 there were 7. 
YOU believe we have a new hurricane problem.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

iceberg said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


Ahhhh, the 70's.  That would explain why....

I guess we'd better buckle up.  That mini ice age lasted a couple hundred years.  In Maine, it created the year without summer in 1816.  Although in 1940-something, an old timer friend of mine remembers it snowing on her brother's baseball game in June.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


No, I don't.  What some climatologists are predicting is less frequent but more intense hurricanes.  I don't think any of them are actually saying climate change has reached the point to affect that, or that we are anywhere near collecting data to see if that is true or not.  Maybe in twenty or thirty years?    A bunch more Katrinas and Sandys aren't exactly my hope, either, TN.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


so how do i know in 40 years it won't be "ah, global warming..." - we can't make up our minds very long.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Predictions. Exactly. They also predicted cali would be under water and y2k was going to cause a massive computer crash..
Fear mongering. Got to love it.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...






> I get it.  When Obama was President you had a freaking fit when he used EOs or negotiated agreements & here you re cheering when El Dumpster does it.



Right.  The difference is what Obama was signing for his cronyism vs. what Trump is signing to free up the nation again and get us moving forward!



> How much shit has your orange hero done against popular opinion & on his own.  What is El Cheeto's polling?  How many people agree with his shit?



Apparently more than you think.  Apparently more than the polls tell.  _Kind of like before the election! _ Who gives a crap what popular opinion is?  The average person on the street can't even find Canada on a map and they get their "popular opinion" from hack sources like the MSM run by democrats.



> He lost the popular vote so most Americans don't want his fat ass anywhere near the White House.



Funny, last I checked, he _*won*_ the presidency!  He _*won*_ 30 out of 50 states!  He *won* 306 electoral college votes to Hillary's only 232.  He *won* 200 counties that had previously voted for Obama!  The only people who don't want Trump in the Whitehouse are jackass liberals like you, democrats in Washington, and the millions of illegal aliens the democrats helped to vote for Hillary.  But don't you worry, voter ID, voter fraud, and the illegal alien issue are all going to get addressed, and these are the mainstay of the democratic platform!!!

Given an open, honest, fair and legal platform, the democrats would lose every time.  They only win what they do by suppressing information, lying, cheating, and steering the media to heavily favor and support them.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...






> New Evidence That Climate Change Is Altering Hurricane Season as You Know It





> Again you are slapped down.



The Weather Channel???!   Everybody knows they are just another arm of the democratic party!  Think I'm kidding?  Just check what percentage of WC employees donate to and vote democrat.  They are just another side-arm of the MSM, and 97% of them all donated to and voted for Hillary.  Any 2nd grader can do the math and tell you that open, random chance would make that impossible unless such attitudes were being imposed either by hiring or by workplace pressure and influence.  You don't just pick people off the street at random and get such numbers.  Much like how conservative thinking is being suppressed in the schools.  It is the only way democrats can get ahead---  by activism.

Any time you watch their shows, all they do is push the democratic-globalist climate agenda with lies and misinformation!  Another snowflake liberal caught once again pushing the false news with his panties twisted around his ankles.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





> What some climatologists are predicting is less frequent but more intense hurricanes.



Old Lady, what such predictions always remind me of, is that the forecasters are only about 80% right for the weather of that day.  They are only about 50% right (a toss up!) for the weather 48 hours from now, and they are only between 10-25% accurate on the weather for a week from now.  I give them ZERO probability of guessing right what will be going on 30 or 50 YEARS from now!  My grandma can do better just by judging the aches in her bones.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


fair point!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...





> Predictions. Exactly. They also predicted cali would be under water and y2k was going to cause a massive computer crash..
> Fear mongering. Got to love it.



Al Gore was just interviewed the other day and asked about his 10 year predictions which got him a Nobel Prize.  Well, those ten years have come and gone, his drastic measures were never implemented and none of his nightmare consequences have occurred:

*Wallace reminded Gore that in his documentary he claimed that unless the world “took drastic measures the world would reach a point of no return within 10 years.”*

*Wallace added that in his publicity of the movie, Gore claimed that if the world didn’t act, man-made global warming would result in a “true planetary emergency.”*

*Many predictions made by scientists and other climate change alarmists like Gore have failed to come true. For example, in 2007 Gore predicted that the summer Arctic ice in the North Pole would completely disappear by 2013 due to global warming caused by carbon dioxide emissions.*

*That, however, never came true. The same can be said for many of Gore’s claims and that’s exactly what Wallace confronted him over.*




 

All the democrats seem to be good for is getting Nobel Prizes for doing shit.  They give them out for talking a good globalist agenda player.  Pretty much devalues the Nobel prize for all those who truly deserve it!  I bet Trump could literally collapse the Kim Jong-Un regime, reopen the S. China Sea to unfettered traffic, renegotiate all of the US trade deals to boost our economy by a trillion dollars, end drug trafficking between Mexico and the USA, stop terror attacks in the U.S., bring the Middle East together in combating ISIS, Iran's nuclear ambitions and bring peace to the Palestinian / Israeli tensions and they would not even send Trump a Hallmark Thank-You card!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

Trump could drown saving an infant from a raging river and they would make fun of him for not being able to swim


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Trump could drown saving an infant from a raging river and they would make fun of him for not being able to swim




I like to say that if Trump walked on water, they would spin it as him being unable to swim.  If Trump drowned saving an infant, you know all of the Left would cheer!  They don't hate Trump for how he looks or anything he does, they would despise him no matter what, simply, as one person aptly put it, they don't govern from wisdom, they just want the power of control!  Just when they thought they had it finally more so than ever before----  TOTAL power and control, the voters of this country told them:  NO YOU DO NOT!

And that is why they hate him so, attack him every way east of Sunday and forever rail endlessly about the "popular vote;"  it isn't Trump they hate so much, it is THEMSELVES------  for losing to him!  They just project their hate onto him as a means of self-preservation and denial.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





> We can't deny we are pumping much, much more C02 in the atmosphere than we were 300 years ago. We can't deny C02 increases temps on Earth. So we can reasonably deny what?



Aside from the fact that the Earth has zillions of tons more CO2 than we do, Aside from the fact that obviously we are putting CO2 into the air via industrialization that simply wasn't there 150 years ago, the inarguable point is that CO2 is still a minute trace gas, still a very WEAK greenhouse gas, our output pales in comparison to what the Earth itself puts out just from natural sources like volcanos and venting from the sea floor, our output over the past 150 years is but a blink in the eye compared to the 4.5 billion year life of the planet, and during the first third of our 150 year period, our output was meager (industrialization was just getting started), and over the last third of that period, nations like the USA have developed clean technology to drastically cut back on levels!

And BTW, that "much, much more" you speak of amounts to 100 more atoms of CO2 per million atoms of air.

If anyone really wants to help the planet, forget CO2, forget carbon credits, forget the Paris Accord and concentrate  on getting developing countries like China and India the technology to clean up their air of the _FULL SPECTRUM_ of pollutants, not just CO2, for true air quality.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...









PROBLEM IS (speaking as a scientist):

A).  The first significant deviation was noted in the 1930's.  At that time, significant industrial output was too young to be accredited with causing any global weather change.

B).  The sampling period is simply too short!  Without looking back several hundred, even thousands or millions of years, no one can say whether any trend seen today is unusual, normal or very common.  What if 1500 years ago, there was a period of hurricane activity equal to or worse than today? What then? 

C).  This fails to take into account the fact that the main driver of our weather isn't us, it is the SUN.  One must factor in the various solar cycles if you are to have an honest accounting.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


*
Waste money on stupid ideas. Like what?*

Like whatever "green energy" scheme that will cost millions and reduce CO2 emissions by dozens of pounds.
*
This has been going before the mayor was elected so why would they not vote for him by saving the planet*

The mayor of Pittsburgh is going to save the planet?


----------



## Lewdog (Jun 6, 2017)

*George Takei*‏Verified account @GeorgeTakei 4h4 hours ago
Overheard: Pulling out is not an effective method of climate control.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*Yes they are not choking with CO2 but the emissions are releasing to the atmosphere is dangerous to the earth. And Coal industry is one of the culprits.*

Yes, they should spend their money cleaning up their dangerous emissions and stop wasting it on CO2 reduction.
Of course, based on their non-commitments under the Paris accords, they already decided not to waste their money on CO2 reduction, eh?

*China just shut down 103 of their coal plants is a good progress*

They shut down 103 plants that were generating power? Are you sure?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


  The SUN???? OMG  no one EVER EVER thought of that.

Scientists are evidently not as smarty as you & none ever considered solar cycles,.

My God people.  Get a fucking brain,.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


They were planned & cancelled.


----------



## sartre play (Jun 6, 2017)

Paris accord is a voluntary agreement. every country produced it's own plan for reductions. no country has ANY legal right to hold any other country to the terms.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


  I'm sorry.  But when your orange worthless, lying pussy grabbing, business cheat, POS Trump has Kushner & Ivanka in the White House, nominated DeVos, Pruitt,  Sessions, etc involved in key programs, You don't ever get to complain about cronyism again.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Thanks, I noticed his error too.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



If you could read, you would know they did not do the study.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


so no family members as advisors or special jobs? That the precedent you want to set? I guess leftists should shutup since bill had Hillary doing a job and Obama had his mother in law in the WH. We were paying for her room and board! Holy fuck!
Off with all their heads!


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


They did shut down the plans to build them.  Dipstick.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




Hillary was the First Lady.

Obama's moth-in law did not sat on on classified meetings.

Ivanka & Kushner might as well run the entire country.  The funny part is you hate it but are too chickenshit to admit it.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So what?
They all had/have informal roles. I could give two shits.
BTW, it was Trump that wanted them to have sec clearance.. They have to know some things or whats the point?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Changes were made & emissions cut so of course his predictions would not be accurate.  Howrver, if EWl Dumpster returns us to emissions central, we don't know what the future will hold.    

As for Gore, you people keep lying about Gore & the arctic ice, he said arctic ice could be melted by 2013 or 2024.

"Could" - look it up & learn what it means.   Our emission are no longer increasing as they once were & have been decreasing party through the efforts of people like Al Gore.

Its like me saying that if you keep eating like a pig, you'll weight 300 pound next year.  You go on a diet & then call me a liar.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



If the Sun is the major cause and contributor to climate changes, then what's the point of the Paris Accord and all this CO2 bullcrap, mental giant?  You're the only one I know on this planet who can actually put your own foot in your mouth making yourself out an idiot, and still actually be stupid enough to think the OTHER person needs to get a brain!!!  Next time you post one of your bullshit "scientific reports" on man-made climate change, DO SHOW ME where they factored the Sun into the equation, genius.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> If you could read, you would know they did not do the study.



If they published it, same difference, snowdrift!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



In business, you gotta go with the best talent you can find and trust.  That Reality Winner girl has shown the government is full of cheap, traitorous socialist Bernie-loving Obama pieces of filth who put their personal politics agenda ahead of their nation.  She will do some real hard time for that.  More on the way.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Kushnew is on the payroll.

This is not an informal role:  Trump's Secretary of Everything: Jared Kushner - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Best Talent:Betsy Devos
Best Talent:  Michael Flynn
Etc
Etc
Etc

Now that's some funny chit.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


shit, I didn't even know he was senior advisor. Yes, that is absolutely a formal role.
Thanks


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


_If anyone really wants to help the planet, forget CO2, forget carbon credits, forget the Paris Accord and concentrate  on getting developing countries like China and India the technology to clean up their air of the FULL SPECTRUM of pollutants, not just CO2, for true air quality.[/QUOTE]_
Well, since Trump just pulled us out of the only agreement that began to take steps toward that goal, I guess we can't.  It's pretty arrogant, imo, to demand it of China and India but not agree to any contributions on our part, especially since we are the #2 emitter of C02 on the planet.  But yeah, let's just bully India and China and blame them for everything, pretend we can "make them" clean up their environment.  That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.  Except what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  And Trump won't play that way.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



I ain't showing you shit.  Get off your lazy fat ass & get an education.

The idea you think climate scientist ignore solar cycles is quite amusing.

Our emissions leading to a heightened greenhouse effect makes us warmer.  That warming is above anything a solar cycle would do.  That is why we need the Paris Accord.

And here you are claiming we should do nothing about emissions because solar cycles exist?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ivanka & Kushner might as well run the entire country.




I could live with that.

I would rather have THIS from Donald Trump as the face of my government:





 



Than what the democrats offer as the face of THEIR party!


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well, since Trump just pulled us out of the only agreement that began to take steps toward that goal, I guess we can't.  It's pretty arrogant, imo, to demand it of China and India but not agree to any contributions on our part, especially since we are the #2 emitter of C02 on the planet.  But yeah, let's just bully India and China and blame them for everything, pretend we can "make them" clean up their environment.  That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.  Except what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  And Trump won't play that way.[/QUOTE]
they demanded china? You sure bout that?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> It's pretty arrogant, imo, to demand it of China and India but not agree to any contributions on our part,



Trump could care less what those countries do!  All he said is that if you want the USA in the deal too, you have to work a better deal for us!  Viva La Trump!  Or maybe you care more for China than the USA.  Oh wait.  Your a globalist who wants it good for "the whole planet."



> especially since we are the #2 emitter of C02 on the planet.



You keep regurgitating a meaningless point.



> But yeah, let's just bully India and China and blame them for everything,









Yep!  That's us!  Big bullies!  Maybe that will make up for the past 8 years of our being the crack-sniffing, JV-fearing, Saudi-bowing, colonial-apologizing Nobel-jerking country under the Obamaclown.



> That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.



What it is meant to begin is one thing, what it will actually accomplish---  nothing  ---is quite another.

Still, like I already said THREE TIMES, nothing stopping the rest of the world from doing it if they want!  Then we will see.  Since there is no committal to anything under it anyway, it is all just words, no real difference being in it vs. not!


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 6, 2017)

Isn't it his job to look after our _best_ interests?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> I ain't showing you shit.



Just as I thought!  You don't have nothing but your own tired rhetoric to show!



> The idea you think climate scientist ignore solar cycles is quite amusing.



The idea that you even think you know anything about solar cycles is quite amusing!  I bet you can't even tell us what class the Sun is???

Well?

Can you tell us anything about how the proton/proton chain of nucleosynthesis relates to deuterium production? Mind you, I WILL KNOW if you just copy shit off the web.  

Hello?





Just as I thought.  You probably clean the toilets at Walmart.



> Our emissions leading to a heightened greenhouse effect makes us warmer.



Prove it.  Global warming is just your worshiping on the alter of your favorite love interest:  Al Gore.



> That warming is above anything a solar cycle would do.



You have just proven that you are less than an imbecile.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


they demanded china? You sure bout that?[/QUOTE]
I was referring to toobfreak's post.  You don't like it talk to him.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.



No, that's not what it was meant for.  Global Warming (or climate change as you call it) is a leftist agenda.  The Democrats want to obligate us to that leftist agenda no matter who has power such as the case today.  Thank goodness Trump refused to go along with it.  

Besides, the leftist outrage has nothing to do with global warming, it has to do with the Republicans tearing apart DumBama's liberal agenda piece by piece.  Had Bush come out with the Paris Accord, you would be applauding Trumps actions today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




FLASHBACK: ABC News Warns NYC Will Be Under Water by 2015 Due to Global Warming and Polar Bears Will Fall From Sky

Flashback 1989: UN Predicted Global Warming Would Destroy Entire Nations By 2000


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You gotta love these folks... they derive trends from 10 year periods out of 4,500,000,000 years.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

The Paris Accord is about one thing only:  *The United States agreeing to go along with a backdoor agenda where we surrender ultimate control of our sovereignty to a globalist entity* which can then keep picking us clean of money as they have for years as a subsidy in order to artificially boost their own economies without their actually producing anything real for it!  That is why *Angela Merkel* had that funny look on her face.  She realized that between paying the full 2% of their share towards NATO and this, Trump just boosted our own economy while they've taken a huge hit!  It won't show up on any front-room ledger, but little by little, Trump is pulling the rug on those who have been giving us short shrift----  playing us for suckers.  They understood that other US presidents were on the take to line their own pockets and so were willing to go along, but Trump's pockets are already lined to the teeth!  Trump is like a greasy rope that every time one of these blood-sucking nations tries to reposition their grip to get a better hold on us, they slip and fall further.  In the process, we get back or get to keep a little more of what we never should have lost in the first place!  We get these other country's hands a bit further out of our pockets.  Each time it is just another win for the USA.  We are redrawing all the lines in the sand with a leader who is actually out to lead with OUR best interests in mind!  If he keeps this up, I might just get tired of winning!!!

Ha!  Ha!  Not!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> I get it. When Obama was President you had a freaking fit when he used EOs or negotiated agreements & here you re cheering when El Dumpster does it.
> 
> How much shit has your orange hero done against popular opinion & on his own.
> 
> ...



He got the popular vote in every state he won.  The People's Republic of California is what put Hillary ahead, but we don't elect representatives on popular vote, otherwise, Trump would have concentrated on winning the popular vote instead of the winning the electoral college vote. 

Trump put out his agenda  when he ran for the office.  Polls are BS because you can word a poll to get any kind of result  you desire, but you can't do that in an election; in an election, the candidate states their agenda and people vote for that agenda or not.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



They also have  very short memory.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Well, since Trump just pulled us out of the only agreement that began to take steps toward that goal, I guess we can't.  It's pretty arrogant, imo, to demand it of China and India but not agree to any contributions on our part, especially since we are the #2 emitter of C02 on the planet.  But yeah, let's just bully India and China and blame them for everything, pretend we can "make them" clean up their environment.  That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.  Except what's good for the goose is good for the gander.  And Trump won't play that way.[/QUOTE]
except trump said he "would" play *if* it were an even playing field.

how is it ok for india and china to not even start cutting back until 2030? and since it's just an ... agreement w/o penalty or bindings, if they decide not to - what can you do? our money is gone and all those clamoring for DO SOMETHING NOW don't seem to care 2 of the biggest players said... "later"

if this is that important, we all start now. otherwise, what is *really* driving all this?


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

The way a liberal agenda works is like this.

You start out with a legitimate study that shows a positively-improving, down-turning trend.








Liberals get together in teams to dissect it for analysis on how they can use it for their needs:







The identify the one portion of the study which they can skew to their end adding in a bit of false information.  Then they go on TV, newspaper, websites and message boards like this one and present the "newly uncovered, dramatically alarming evidence" as if it were the whole entire result of the study!





THIS JUST IN!  The Weather Channel in cooperation with Al Gore and Michael Moore have just released this new, irrefutable data from an iron clad certified government study showing that the world is going to pot and by the year 2027, all the sea ice will melt, all coastal cities will be underwater and polar bears will be selling lemonade, jet-skis and sunglasses if we don't sign the Paris Accord immediately and be damn glad we did!!!

Then they send out their useless minions to get on message boards to call anyone who argues the efficacy of the results an "idiot dolt Trumpbot of el Cheetos the fat-ass who refuses to see the facts before his face!"


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



They didn't shut down any plant.
They emitted just as much the day after they said they scrapped their plans.
That's no progress at all.

Thanks for highlighting charwin's error. Moron.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > That's what the Paris Accords were meant to begin.
> ...


You guys are all SICK turning this into a purely political issue.  It is global, it is real, and it's going to fry your ass same as mine.  If it were leftist tree huggers only, why did every country in the world agree?  Anyone turning this into a political issue has real problems distinguishing reality.


----------



## sartre play (Jun 6, 2017)

Think the usual will happen, put head in sand until its at your door step, then blame the other guy.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 6, 2017)

Man-made climate change does not exist... Florida should be under water right now according to climate scientists...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



*You guys are all SICK turning this into a purely political issue.*

It is a political issue.
Your side wants to use the "threat" of global warming to increase government power.
To spend trillions on windmills and solar power and place further restrictions on the US economy.

If they truly wanted useful, carbon-free power that worked 24/7, they'd support more nuclear energy.

*It is global, it is real, and it's going to fry your ass same as mine.* 

If that were true, they'd push nuclear. They don't, because it's not.
*
If it were leftist tree huggers only, why did every country in the world agree?*

It makes them feel good. Like they're doing something useful. Instead of just wasting money.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


WRONG ANSWER!!! 
You can't ALL be this thick.
But I don't suppose anyone will admit it, because you all have to defend Trump's decision, good or bad, thick or thin, snow, sleet or hail, rich or poor, etc. etc.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


*
WRONG ANSWER!!!*

Obama didn't want more government control of everything?

Why don't the greens support nuclear energy if CO2 is the death of us all?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Let me  tell you something, the Democrats  don't do anything unless it benefits them, their party, or their voters.

Do you really think that Democrats were so concerned about people not having healthcare?  Do you think the Democrats and Obama really felt 20 million  people were going hungry when they doubled the food stamp role?  Do you really think they are concerned about helpless crime victims when they talk about gun control?  Do you really think that Democrats are so concerned about people from other countries needing a new place to live and their compassion is why they want to bring them here?  Think again..........

The Democrats won't pick up a quarter off the sidewalk unless they benefit somehow, and that includes energy.  A Democrat politicians dream is to have total control over the American people.  The only two vestiges stopping them are healthcare and energy.  Once they have total control over those two things, they will have total control over all of us.

So how are they going to do it?  The Paris Accord is one great place to start.  First they have to scare the hell out of people like you telling us we are all going to burn. Most of their climate gadgets are inaccurate, their theory is just that...a theory, but they are going to take baby steps until they get what they want just like every other issue.

If they were so concerned about pollution, they would have supported fracking since it's fracking that brought down our carbon emissions the most.  They would get rid of ethanol since making ethanol causes more pollution than making  gasoline,  plus it increases the cost of our groceries since we are burning up our food supply.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Yes you have a problem. No No No No and NO. 
Your pictures are very misleading and very wrong comparison.
New Delhi, India is several hundred miles away from the ocean water. Beijing China is approximately 120 miles away a from the ocean water. 
Chicago is next to a big body of water Lake Michigan and its windy blowing smog to inland city like Iowa. How often do you see a smog next to a body of water? See picture.
Other picture is from Riverside and San Bernardino, Ca. smog coming from Orange County Ca. 
Now you compare those pictures to New Delhi and Beijing. 








This is San Bernardino and Riverside County, Ca


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Your rebuttal is pure garbage. You cut and paste and cherry pick my rebuttal-------- then pick up a sentence to fit your philosophical agenda. 
You must be new here because only rookie will make this kind dumb rebuttal.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Very Sad. 
They don't even believe that the Chinese government are spending $100s of billions doing their best to improve their air quality, land and emissions. Very sad.
Because of business and my employees we've been traveling to Beijing in last 20+ years. I have a company condo Beijing. 
My rough estimate------  the Chinese government realized or woke up they have a serious is around 2005.


----------



## Markle (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> NASA has a better view than climate change deniers that have their heads up their ass.
> Dramatic Nasa images show the staggering loss of ice at the south pole | Daily Mail Online



*As you know, Professor Phil Jones was the center of the Global Warming Scam at East Anglia University.  Their program was considered the epitome of Global Warming Information.  The disclosure of thousands of e-mails proving their efforts to conceal information discredit and even prevent opposing views from being published has wrecked the scam, hopefully forever.  Data used by the United Nations IPCC and NASA findings came from EAU.*

*14th February, 2010*

* Climategate U-turn as scientist at centre of row admits: There has been no global warming since 1995

Data for vital 'hockey stick graph' has gone missing (it has now been disclosed that all the “raw data” was DUMPED! 

There has been no global warming since 1995 

Warming periods have happened before - but NOT due to man-made changes
*
Phil Jones admitted his record keeping is 'not as good as it should be. 

WHAT????

[…]

*Jones also conceded the possibility that the world was warmer in medieval times than now – suggesting global warming may not be a man-made phenomenon.

And he said that for the past 15 years there has been no ‘statistically significant’ warming.*

Phil Jones has said that he considered suicide for his part in this worldwide scam.

Let us also recall: The e-mails leaked in the fall of 2009 allow us to trace the machinations of a small but influential band of British and US climate scientists who played the lead role in the IPCC reports.  It appears that this group, which controlled access to basic temperature data, was able to produce a "warming" by manipulating the analysis of the data, but refused to share information on the basic data or details of their analysis with independent scientists who requested them -- in violation of Freedom of Information laws.  In fact, they went so far as to keep any dissenting views from being published -- by monopolizing the peer-review process, aided by ideologically cooperative editors of prestigious journals, like _Science _and _Nature_. 

We learn from the e-mails that the ClimateGate gang was able to "hide the decline" [of global temperature] by applying what they termed as "tricks," and that they intimidated editors and forced out those judged to be "uncooperative."  No doubt, thorough investigations, now in progress or planned, will disclose the full range of their nefarious activities.  But it is clear that this small cabal was able to convince much of the world that climate disasters were impending -- unless drastic steps were taken.  Not only were most of the media, public, and politicians misled, but so were many scientists, national academies of science, and professional organizations -- and even the Norwegian committee that awarded the 2007 Peace Prize to the IPCC and Al Gore, the chief apostle of climate alarmism.

Climategate U-turn: Astonishment as scientist at centre of global warming email row admits data not well organised | Daily Mail Online


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



No they don't, douche nozzle.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...



Truth is Markle and Steve G don't have a faintest idea about oil and drilling industry business. Nothing, zero,  blank. They don't give a shit just because their god Trump told them.
I ran into both of these poorly informed little citizens in a separate thread about drilling coastal waters. They don't even understand the prices and the oil glut problem because how they kiss Donnie.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Bullshit.  They are making it up as they go.  That's been proven over and over.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You are so fucking gullible it must hurt.  An investigation of what they have actually done shows they haven't properly accounted for the heat island effect.  In fact, they have done everything possible to exacerbate the effect.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer..



Wrong.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



We have the largest military in the world, we spend 100s of billions in defense, sent billions to foreign aid, we make billions in selling arms and ammunitions. We can accord to build $12 billions aircraft carrier Ford. 
One or top country envy of the world------ millions flocks to this country by legally and illegals because of richness. Economy is booming at alarming rate. NOW compare that to any country. So what is your problem?

The main topic of this 2 post was the emissions------ are you  denying that we are the second worst polluters?


----------



## Rustic (Jun 6, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer..
> ...


Changing climate is called weather…  it's perfectly natural

LOL


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



If you are asking that kind of question -------- then you should not be here discussing this kind of complex issue because this is not about childish philosophical agenda. Just to give you an example how dumb you are. Is this a a NATURAL occurrence? These are American cities.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



They sure gave the impression they are that stupid.


----------



## Markle (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



You brought up Katrina, not me.  You lied about the storm, not me.

Try again!


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Why would anyone give you a break spewing bull shit non sense?
Making a statement comparing us from thousands or billions of years ago ------ to today is purely idiotic coming from a 5 year old kid. 
Earth Population around year 1400 is approximately around 370 millions. Now go back thousands of years ago let say 30,000 years BC. What do you think is the earth population then? 50,000 100,000? 
Now you compare that to earth population today  of 7.4+ billions.  
Now take those 7.4+ billions earthlings eating, consuming natural resources like coal, oil, natural gas, food,  water, deforestation, garbage, buildings, cars, factories etc etc etc around the globe. All man made.
Those cause wear and tear of this planet that we cannot never get it back and it will get worse------ If we don't do anything. You don't know shit.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


SO why does BEST and NOAA always adjust the better sited stations UP rather than the bad ones down?


----------



## Markle (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The SUN???? OMG no one EVER EVER thought of that.
> 
> Scientists are evidently not as smarty as you & none ever considered solar cycles,.
> 
> My God people. Get a fucking brain,.



True, many of the "scientists" consider solar cycles, and they see a million dollar grant vanishing.  So what do they do, they "correct" the figures.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 6, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


LOL..

He knows its an outright lie.. China slated to build over 350 new coal fired plants has now decreased that number to just over 200...

But they are still building them..


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
> *** See separate Thread about this (that will potentially combine with this one)
> 
> The Paris Accords is a TREATY. Barry made yet another Un-Constitutional Decision on his own to Sign the United States up to this TREATY - He NEVER followed the Constitution, NEVER presented it to Congress, and Congress NEVER ratified the TREATY.
> ...



Coming from a racist lying scum like you. 
What made you think your post is fucking credible? 
God I hate RACIST LIARS. 
The only country that are not in the Paris accord are Syria and Nicaragua. That's a fact. 

He did it by EO and if Obama presented it to congress. What made you think the garbage GOPs would do? 
So all the EO that this toxic ignorant president signed --------- are those also UN constitutional? Now Tell me if you are not fucking hypocrite or not.


----------



## Markle (Jun 6, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Kushnew is on the payroll.
> 
> This is not an informal role: Trump's Secretary of Everything: Jared Kushner - CNNPolitics.com



So what?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Maybe you should find God.  If you do believe in God, do you seriously think God made a planet for human kind with it's resources only for us to destroy ourselves?  

You may be able to kill all the people on this planet, but you'll never kill the planet itself.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
> ...


Wow, so much hatred. And imagine, a liberal calling anyone else a racist, after the DNC was exposed with their own e-mails as full of racists, sexists, homophobes, and anti-Semites.  

And after 8 years of snowflakes attempting to silence anyone who legitimately criticized Obama by calling them 'racists', no one listens to you anymore.You are like the little boy who cried wolf...or racist...too many times.

Your triggered personal attacks made me laugh, little snowflake.  They mean nothing to me, much like your opinion.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



It's a huge swindle.  There's nothing real about it.  The people who agreed are all politicians who don't give a flying fuck about their people.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 6, 2017)

Every country in the world did not agree, and out of the nations who did agree, the United States was the only nation who 'entered' via single, individual leader action. 

Based on our Constitution and form of govt, that is saying a helluva lot, that such a commitment by the largest, most powerful nation in the free world was made by 1 man who completely refused to confer with Congress and acted on his own.

How can anyone miss the political aspect of this? 

If Obama felt this was the right course of action, as he also did when he dragged the US into un-Authorized wars in Libya and Syria, he should have gone before Congress and made his case, arguing it was the right thing to do.

Instead, he did what he always did - bypass Congress and make a solo, dictatorial decision.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Another one that doesn't have a clue what the Paris accord was about.. Nothing to do with pollution..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > NEWSFLASH: THE UNITED STATES WAS NEVER 'IN' THE PARIS ACCORDS
> ...




Obama ran around the Senate and you thought it was brilliant.. Trump told you shove it.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


*Accepting the Paris Accord was an executive agreement which would only required the president or congress to say we're out which of course Trump did, so there was no danger of not being able to pull out. The question is why pull out at this time?  It will cost us zero jobs and there is no budget impact. Trump could water down the agreement, making it harder for other countries to tackle climate change or he could change the agreement to favor US industries.  Regardless of whether you favored doing something about global warming or just ignoring it, pulling out was a really dumb decision.  

As Rex Tillerson's successor at Exxon said, "It is prudent that the United States remain a party to the Paris agreement to ensure a level playing field, so that global energy markets remain as free and competitive as possible."  *


----------



## Rustic (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Only a gullible fucker would believe anything made up by the UN…


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





> Yes you have a problem. No No No No and NO.
> Your pictures are very misleading and very wrong comparison.
> New Delhi, India is several hundred miles away from the ocean water. Beijing China is approximately 120 miles away a from the ocean water.
> Chicago is next to a big body of water Lake Michigan and its windy blowing smog to inland city like Iowa. How often do you see a smog next to a body of water?



Yes.  I see.  Thank you.  I got it all wrong.  I posted a few pictures just for illustration, but China and India don't really have air quality issues!  It is just all a matter of where you live next to a body of water!!!  How did I never think of that???  The wind always blows around water and they never have breezes or wind away from bodies of water!

*BULLSHIT!*

CHINA.  Taken strait from Wiki:
*Air pollution has become a major issue in China and poses a threat to Chinese public health. In 2016, only 84 out of 338 prefecture-level or higher cities attained the national standard for air quality.  The China Medical Association, warned in 2012 that air pollution could become China's biggest health threat. Measurements by Beijing municipal government in January 2013 showed that highest recorded level of PM2.5 (particulate matter smaller than 2.5 micrometers in size), was at nearly 1,000 μg per cubic meter. Traces of smog from mainland China has been observed to reach as far as California.  Large-scale use of formaldehyde in make home building products in construction and furniture also contributes to indoor air pollution.*

INDIA.  Taken strait from Wiki:
*Air pollution in India is quite a serious issue with the major sources being fuelwood and biomass burning, fuel adulteration, vehicle emission and traffic congestion.  In autumn and winter months, large scale crop residue burning in agriculture fields – a low cost alternative to mechanical tilling – is a major source of smoke, smog and particulate pollution.  India has a low per capita emissions of greenhouse gases but the country as a whole is the third largest greenhouse gas polluter.  A 2013 study on non-smokers has found that Indians have 30% lower lung function compared to Europeans.  The Air (Prevention and Control of Pollution) Act was passed in 1981 to regulate air pollution and there have been some measurable improvements. However, the 2016 Environmental Performance Index ranked India 141 out of 180 countries.*

THE USA.  Taken straight from Wiki:
*Pollution in the United States has plummeted in the recent decade, with pollutants such as nitrogen dioxide decreasing despite the fact the number of vehicles on the road isn't. This is due to better regulations, economic shifts, and technological innovations. With respect to nitrogen dioxide, NASA reported a 32% decrease in New York City and a 42% decrease in Atlanta between the periods of 2005-2007 and 2009-2011.* *California has the worst air quality of any state, and in most surveys the cities in California rank in the top 5 or top 10 of most polluted air in the United States.*

*Last I checked, Nimrod, most of your major cities in California lie right along the coast, YOU KNOW, the Pacific Ocean, the LARGEST BODY OF WATER IN THE WORLD.*

*If the Paris Accord wants to worry about real air quality and climate change, ask the people of China and India what they think?  These places need to get their act together, not the USA and Trump was right to say Nyet to the Accord rather than foot the bill for other people's problems!!!*


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



When Trump pulled out of the agreement, he stated that negotiations were possible that would take some of the disadvantages away from the US.  Nobody had any interest in his offer. 

It's all about money--our money.  Without our money, there is no Paris Agreement.  

As I explained earlier, each administration has the right to lead the country their way.  The PA is a leftist agenda that would go on forever with no control no matter who is in power. 

I don't want that--we don't want that, and I don't care what some leftist CEO has to say about it.  It's our country too, and our country is currently rejecting leftist agendas. If or when Democrats regain power, they are free to carry out their will as DumBama has during his first couple of years that screwed up this country and  doubled our debt.  Until that time, we call the shots here.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Hurricanes are increasing in intensity although there may be fewer.
> ...


*CAT 4:
2014 Hurricane Gonzalo 
2015 Hurricane Joaquin
2016 Hurricane Nicole
CAT 5:
2016 Matthew

List of Category 5 Atlantic hurricanes - Wikipedia
List of Category 4 Atlantic hurricanes - Wikipedia*


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

Still waiting for those answers about the Sun, RealDave.  You know, from the guy who knows nothing about the Sun and solar cycles?  Please don't disappear after shooting off your mouth about climate change and climate studies and solar intervention (119; post 2373), after you answer the last questions, I have several more for you to answer me what you actually know about the Sun.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> *Accepting the Paris Accord was an executive agreement which would only required the president or congress to say we're out which of course Trump did, so there was no danger of not being able to pull out. The question is why pull out at this time?  It will cost us zero jobs and there is no budget impact. Trump could water down the agreement, making it harder for other countries to tackle climate change or he could change the agreement to favor US industries.  Regardless of whether you favored doing something about global warming or just ignoring it, pulling out was a really dumb decision.
> 
> As Rex Tillerson's successor at Exxon said, "It is prudent that the United States remain a party to the Paris agreement to ensure a level playing field, so that global energy markets remain as free and competitive as possible."  *




That's not how Trump works.  Trump is not a team player, he is the coach, the team owner, the shots caller, or he is nothing.  He either has the upper hand or he wants no hand at all.  He puts you in a position of needing him before he needs you.  That is the art of the deal.  If you haven't learned that about the guy by now, you never will.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jun 6, 2017)

Pulling out of Paris is like your dad pulling out of your mother instead.

Nothing gets done


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 6, 2017)

Matthew said:


> Pulling out of Paris is like your dad pulling out of your mother instead.
> 
> Nothing gets done



And staying in will only cost you a lot of money you don't have.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...


*If somehow temperatures stabilize, then it is a major change for life on earth. Roughly 1 in every 10 people in the world lives in low elevation coastal zones, that's about 800 million people that will be uprooted.  In the US by 2100, crop production will down by as much as 40%.  In many Asians and African countries, crop production will be down by even more.  Worldwide famine, economic collapse, mass extinction of wildlife,  and violence on a global scale will likely occur.  That's the optimistic view.  Now if global climate change continues unabated, earth will be just another cosmic failure.

*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Yes you twisted every thing  and it's pure lie. 

Show me where they say China can run rampart, encourage them to step up their pollution ahead of 2030. Finance them? Hold our own industry back? REALLY?  Prove it. 

Since when we hold our industry back? Like what? Prove it. 

That is the most ridiculous I ever heard.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Playing chicken little?
The country will crash long before then because of our debt… Dumbass


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > *Accepting the Paris Accord was an executive agreement which would only required the president or congress to say we're out which of course Trump did, so there was no danger of not being able to pull out. The question is why pull out at this time?  It will cost us zero jobs and there is no budget impact. Trump could water down the agreement, making it harder for other countries to tackle climate change or he could change the agreement to favor US industries.  Regardless of whether you favored doing something about global warming or just ignoring it, pulling out was a really dumb decision.
> ...


*Dealing with global warming has to be a team effort. No one person and no one country can call the shots.  Since global warming is not limited to any one nation, it requires a global response.  Frankly, I doubt that Trump gives damn as to what happens to the world or even this nation 50 or 100 years from now.  It simply does not fit in his play book.  *


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Of course they didn't have any interest in his offer to renegotiate. 
Who's going to get 189 countries together to renegotiate a deal that took years to settle? 
Trump's line was disingenuous like everything he says.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 6, 2017)

The Execs Bashing Trump’s Paris Withdrawal Are Also Funding Climate-Change Deniers | HuffPost

No surprise here.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How do you stop earth evolution?
Seems to me, instead of whining and doing shit that won't matter, we should be preparing. Doing something we can control.


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


And it also shows what he thinks of his son and grandchildren. He's building walls around his seaside golf courses like in Scotland because of rising seas but still plays the climate denial game in public.
Trump could be the biggest hypocrite in history.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

Lol global warming. Pseudo science bullshit.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 6, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Can you show me where trump has ever denied the climate changes?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


*Trump's offer to renegotiate is a clear indication that the man is totally out to lunch. There is nothing to renegotiation.  The US has the ability to change its own targets for emissions.  There is no penalty for not reaching those targets.   Apparently Trump never took the time to read the agreement he wants to renegotiate. 

The reality is the US did not have to withdraw from the Paris agreement to renegotiate how it will participate. In fact, once it withdraws, it legally cannot renegotiate the terms of its participation. Furthermore, it will have no voice in any of the upcoming meetings that will end up effecting US trade and relations with the rest world.  A really stupid move by Trump*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > So you think being orange is a race?
> ...



Trump is a racist, bigot, bully, pathological liar, hypocrite, puppet, ignorant, pussy grabbing animal unfit president. A laughing stock, embarrassment around the globe. That's a fact. 

Hiding his tax returns-------- that shows he is a crooked. Been sued for fraud facing thousand of lawsuits. That's a fact. 
Hillary has never been charge or indicted of any crimes. That's a fact.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...



Wrong again idiot. I support the climate accord and I want those clean up.
On the other hands idiotS with S like you doesn't believed climate change.
Even Trump and his inner circle cannot even mention word Hoax or Climate change.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



No answer?


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


*A better question is when has he not denied climate change.

In 2009, he signs a letter to Obama, ridiculing UN resolutions on climate change and urging him not to support it.

Just a couple months later, in February 2010, Trump said, that former Vice President Al Gore should lose the Nobel Peace Prize he won for his climate change activism.

On November 6, 2012, Trump tweeted: "The concept of global warming was created by and for the Chinese in order to make U.S. manufacturing non-competitive."

In 2013, Trump tweeted that global warming is an "expensive hoax," and in 2014 he called it "bull----."

Trump tweeted dozens of times between 2011 and 2014 about his skepticism — and sometimes outright denial — of climate change, especially when his hometown of New York experienced unseasonably cold weather saying multiple times, "It's a hoax."

Today, Nikki Haley says, "The president believes the climate is changing, and he does know that pollutants are a part of that equation," 

What Trump claims to believe changes with the wind so what difference does it make.

Does Donald Trump believe in man-made climate change?*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> *"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *
> 
> If Barry would have really given a damn about having a seat at the table he would have taken action according to the Constitution by gong before Congress for ratification rather than doing what he always did - IGNORE the Constitution and do whatever the hell he wanted to do.



Look little parrot. 
What do you think will happen if he went through congress? Your garbage GOPs, Faux News and racist assholes like you tried to destroyed him first day he stepped in the Oval Office till his last day. They blocked just about every thing he does. That's a fact. 

Trump. How about the EO of Muslim ban, oil drilling that we do not need, food in public school etc etc etc etc etc----- Did he went through congress? And that's only his first 5 months. So what the hell you are talking about? 
You are a hypocrite.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Show me where temperatures have actually changed?  I mean in a way atypical of what isn't normal for life anyway over the millennia?  Climate is a constantly changing thing.  At one time, the central plain states were under water.  At one time, there were tropical forests and rich vegetation in what are now arctic regions.  I get tired of hearing again and again dire predictions by people that the world is headed for certain catastrophe then when those deadlines pass-------  nothing.  We are already past the point where Nobel Prize winning Carbon-Credit-King Albert Gore told us that all sea ice would be gone and our coastlines under water.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

Flopper said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Then you are a silly and irrational man.


----------



## Flopper (Jun 6, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *
> ...


*Obama did not take the agreement to congress because it was not a treaty.  There were not obligations other than reporting progress and no budget impact.  What Obama signed was an executive agreement, one of over 13,000 US presidents have signed without congress approval.*


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 6, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Nope.  You got him beat by a mile.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Coming from an dumbass like you. You are waste of my time. Try harder.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



AGAIN------ Are you saying 7 out of 10 Americans, CEOs, Exxon, ConocoPhillips, BP, Ivanka, Tillerson etc etc etc. that support this accord------- Are all democrats?
Withdrawing from this accord didn't make us the leader but a laughing and embarrassing around the world. 
So if we act independently why not part of group of a great movement? 

So far you have not answer any of my questions Ray. Why is that? 

Trump withdrew from the accord only because of coal industry but pure dumb and do not accept that the climate change is a hoax. So what are you trying to say Ray? Crap. 

You are 100% the Republicans have house, congress and the White House------ So how are they doing? Let say replace and repeal Obamacare with the same garbage, total chaos, non stop self inflicting wounds, continue sucking Putin dick, Russian scandal, republicans investigating republicans, an embarrassment around the world, discombobulated toxic administration. What an accomplishment. 

Did anyone came up in support of Trump from withdrawing from the accord?  except maybe 8 GOPs.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



What are you talking about dude? 
Your buddy lied big time about the $380 billions and Germany's $18 billions.  Then you supported his lies dude. 

Then because of your desperation you posted a link from an asshole media. That's pathetic Ray.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The similarities is when your house is full of toxic smoke------ Are you going to tolerate till it kills you? I cannot make any more dumber than this.
> ...



Then you are doing exactly what I'm telling you. China is doing everything they can to improve their land, air, sea and the emissions output long before 2030. They signed with the accord to show the world that they are part of a good movement for the sake of one planet. 
For you and Trump or anybody to say China is not doing anything till 2030 is pure idiotic. 

And STOP cutting my post to fit your nonsense agenda.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ludicrous. Based from your post here you are trying to talk tough. In REALITY you don't know what you are talking about coming from racist like you. So your opinion I counted it as worthlessness
> ...



The name of the former president is Obama NOT DUMBAMA and the current president is Trump. 
Where did I lie? I NEVER in my post just pure facts and reality. Get your facts right. 
And you are a good example of a deplorable American. 
From the beginning of this thread you posted and supported nothing but baseless or philosophical.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Transfer of wealth like what? 

AGAIN let me repeat it again. Are you saying all the Americans 7 out of 10, Exxon, ConocoPhillips, BP, CEOs, Ivanka, Tillerson are all confused and all belong to the left?  You are dumber than I thought. 

Now answer those 2 questions. Before I waste anymore of my time with your stupidity.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

iceberg said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Your girlfriend brought up mayor of London not me. Freedom speech is freedom speech but Trump picking a fight with a mayor of a city that was just attacked because of his immaturity is pathetic. 
Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wrong answer Todd.  Mayors only support clean air, reusable energy and using natural gas instead of coal. They do not have the power to reduce emissions because they mayors do not run fossil fuel industries like Exxon, ConocoPhillips or BP. 
But mayors and governors came out in support of the Paris accord agreement. Telling Trump fuck you. 
So let me ask you again. Waste money on stupid ideas------- Like what? 
Try again.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



1. Wrong answer try again.
2. Yes read the link I posted because I was in China when I heard that news.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Exactly. You don't know shit but purely philosophical.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Keep your accord to yourselves leave the rest of us out of it


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



LOL. True they are still building them because they still need to support their 1.3 billions Chinese population. That is where this 2030 is coming from. 
At the same time they are  investing $360 billions on reusable energy in next 2 years. I can assure more of that to follow. For sure at the end they will phase out coal plants just like here in US. Reusable energy and natural gas is far cheaper and cleaner to extract than coal. That is where the building of a man made island in the Spratley Island near the Philippines is coming from. 

But to say China is not doing anything till 2030 is not accurate . 
And I don't lie or use any philosophical opinion.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Another philosophical bullshit. You still don't know shit Ray. Now try to compare the earth population from 30,000 years ago to 7.4 billions earthlings today. Then stick it to your thick skull how much we had damaged the earth.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



So much hatred? You spewed a lot of lies and bullshit because of you are a racist scum bullshit.
Now tell if your post are fucking credible? 

You lied again. Yes I mean a lot to you because you cared to replied with your low class trailer trash deplorable behavior. 
So let me repeat the question. Those EO orders that was signed by this toxic Trump puppet president. Did he run it through Congress? Are all those considered as UN CONSTITUTIONAL? 

Those EO that he signed and bragged are those can also be considered as dictatorial?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> Every country in the world did not agree, and out of the nations who did agree, the United States was the only nation who 'entered' via single, individual leader action.
> 
> Based on our Constitution and form of govt, that is saying a helluva lot, that such a commitment by the largest, most powerful nation in the free world was made by 1 man who completely refused to confer with Congress and acted on his own.
> 
> ...



You lied again.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You don't shit Bear go hibernate then come back when you know what you are talking about.
Right now I do not have time for you philosophical opinion.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



And the whole world and Americans ------ Fuck you Trump.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been quite puzzled by the new claim that the Paris Climate Accord isn't a treaty. I mean its an international agreement. Nations are ratifying it. The UN calls it a treaty. The definition of an Accord in the international community is treaty. There is no example that I am aware of of there ever being a nonbinding international agreement that isn't a treat and somehow binds us. I see no mechanism in the US Constitution for accepting international agreements that are treaties.

This whole concept appeared to be new in the international community and particularly to us. It's amazing that President Obama is the first president to have figured out how to make an international agreement that isn't a treaty that we can enforce by executive order. 

Can someone please explain this phenomena? Because as a student of international law I find it fascinating


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Being offended by what you hear, not liking what you hear does not mean someone lied. It means you are an over-sensitive, fragile snowflake.

Posting 'you lie' with nothing to back it up except a wild, curse-filled, hate-fueled personal attack doesn't make the other person a liar.  It makes you an immature, emotional, child whose comments are insignificant.

Try less emotion, less hate, and more substance to back anything you say, snowflake.  Until then you're really not worth paying attention to.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So where in my statement did I say anything about the population 30,000 years ago?  My point is that there are cleansing mechanisms on this planet we don't even know about yet.  You and I will be long dead by the time science figures out a fraction of them.  

In a hundred years from now, we will not be using the energy we use today, but it will come at it's own pace at it's own time, not by wasting tens of billions of American dollars and signing some phony agreement.  And when  that happens, it will have nothing to do with government, it will have to do with science, capitalism and consumer interest.


----------



## easyt65 (Jun 7, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> I've been quite puzzled by the new claim that the Paris Climate Accord isn't a treaty. I mean its an international agreement. Nations are ratifying it. The UN calls it a treaty. The definition of an Accord in the international community is treaty. There is no example that I am aware of of there ever being a nonbinding international agreement that isn't a treat and somehow binds us. I see no mechanism in the US Constitution for accepting international agreements that are treaties.
> 
> This whole concept appeared to be new in the international community and particularly to us. It's amazing that President Obama is the first president to have figured out how to make an international agreement that isn't a treaty that we can enforce by executive order.
> 
> Can someone please explain this phenomena? Because as a student of international law I find it fascinating


Spot on!  As posted / stated in the original article, the United States was the only country who 'joined' whose nation did not ratify the treaty but entered into the Accords by (dictatorial) one individual's decision to do so through Executive Order. 

Because Barry and the snowflakes claim it was not a treaty - which is the only way they can justify what he did, however, we are supposed to take their word for it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> The name of the former president is Obama NOT DUMBAMA and the current president is Trump.
> Where did I lie? I NEVER in my post just pure facts and reality. Get your facts right.
> And you are a good example of a deplorable American.
> From the beginning of this thread you posted and supported nothing but baseless or philosophical.



Oh yes, you lie, you lie all the time.  You use the word "racism" when nothing even was discussed about race.  It's a typical liberal reaction to a losing argument for a liberal.  When you have no real defense in an  argument, call somebody a racist. 

You didn't do that with just me, but several people here.  You've been trained like a monkey by your leaders.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I respond to only the comments that are relevant; that's why you can quote and highlight what you wish to reply to on USMB. 

I don't know what China is doing now, but that's not the issue.  The issue is that this phony agreement doesn't require China to do anything until  2030.  If they are the leader in pollution, and they are doing so many wonderful things, why don't they start now and us in 2030?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The name of the former president is Obama NOT DUMBAMA and the current president is Trump.
> ...



You are a racist Ray. But that's not the issue in this thread. The issue is how Trump pulled us out of an agreement the entire planet agreed to for no real reason except to keep his voting base on his side.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



We don't live in China Ray. And we are the biggest polluter in world history. Besides we are the ones who brag about how much we lead the world.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No, that's not pathetic.  What's pathetic is making a mistake and not admitting to it.  That''s pathetic..........well.......I guess not for a leftist.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What does that have to do with it?  If we did live in China, and China created the agreement, then at least it would make some sense.  They made it to benefit themselves.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It means we are responsible for America, not China. You pricks talk all this crap about America first then whine about what China is ding.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

Rustic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


  Keep your emissions to yourself.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

Flopper said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Reasonable said:
> ...


Oh ok. I don't know much about him before running for President. I just know, since I have been following, he has never denied climate change. Just AGW pseudo science.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



List the top ten hottest years in recorded history.

Millennia?  Really?  How long have its been since the start of the industrial revolution.  According to you, we can study the effects because it hasn't been a million years.

I have news, man spewing shit in the atmosphere can have an effect measurable in decades, not millennia.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



I agree, we are responsible our own country, that's why we don't need any kind of stupid agreement. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Because, after all, the atmosphere & climate here is ours & not affected by what other countries do.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



First off, Commie Care is a disaster. Yesterday, Anthem Blue Shield announced they are pulling out of our state.  

Secondly, you don't know how many Americans want to keep the Paris Accord.  There was one poll on it and it wasn't a very large poll either.  There was no explanation how the poll was conducted, and outside of political junkies like ourselves,  most people don't know what the Paris Accord is.   But people don't want to look stupid when asked a question, so they give any kind of answer.  

Thirdly, you've been brainwashed by your puppet masters that all CEOs are conservative Republicans.   There are a lot of liberals in the business world like Gates, Buffett, the late Steve Jobs.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Then let those other countries clean up their own pollution, and we'll take care of ours without their help.  


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## iceberg (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


whatever trump does you'll make it bad. your cred is sucks when you slsm EVERYTHING.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..


----------



## Rustic (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


----------



## IM2 (Jun 7, 2017)

iceberg said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



What has Trump done that was good?

Your cred sucks when all you do is cheer for Trump even when it's shown he's wrong.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..



How is Trump not leading?  This is exactly the type of leadership his voters voted for. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You really aren't too bright. Too many diesel fumes likely cause.

You want us to reduce emissions (something your orange buddy claims is killing the US economy) while Africa increases theirs?  Do you think it might be more efficient for the developed nations, that put us over the 400ppm mark, to help ease  emissions in developing countries?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..
> ...


So you voted for tweets?  You aren't troo bright.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..
> ...


 Leadership through lying.  Really.  Why can't El Cheeto talk without lying?   There is nothing in the Paris Accord that stops us from building a coal plant nor did it say India  can build coal generation plants.  He looked you in the eye & lied .....and you loved it.

That ain't leadership.  That's being an asshole.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> What has Trump done that was good?



You're kidding right?

* With the DOW Jones being up about 15% to new all-time highs since Trump taking office over a rebirth in business confidence, with the fastest 2000 point run ever and the stock market gaining two trillion since Trump got in, what is your complaint there? Would you rather it be lower or do you think Hillary would have taken it even higher?

* Trump has reduced the national debt so far by 100 billion. Just what is wrong with that?

* Trump added 300,000 jobs in his first month. Was that wrong?

* Housing sales are hot! Time on market has been cut in half since 2011. Is that bad?

* Illegal immigration is down by nearly 70%. And the wall isn't even built yet.  Where do you disagree this isn't good?

* Then there is healthcare reform in progress,
a new, simpler tax code on the horizon,
dismantling numerous oppressive regulations stifling business,
stepping up national security,
rethinking trade deals to more favor the USA,
addressing the world's biggest threats like ISIS, Syria and North Korea
and taking steps to better unify nations toward improving NATO funding and concerns over Iran, etc.,
and much, much more.  Where is any of this bad?



> Your cred sucks when all you do is cheer for Trump even when it's shown he's wrong.



My "cred" has nothing to do with the facts.  If someone is doing so much good in so short a time, what should I do, complain?  As to being shown he is wrong, WHERE?  Whose OPINION???  It takes more than just posting a link to some hack website that says he is wrong!  You can find a website to tell you anything.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 7, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What has Trump done that was good?
> ...


When were you right about anything?

When you claimed solar cycles meant we need to ignore all other factors of climate change?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..


Leading WHAT is the problem, I think


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> What has Trump done that was good?
> 
> .


pulled out of this


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...






So much bullshit from far left wacko's..

The thermometer record is so short that what little warming we have seen would not show up on an 12,000 year chart...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> When were you right about anything?



I'm always right about everything.



> When you claimed solar cycles meant we need to ignore all other factors of climate change?



No, I don't ignore any factors of climate change.  I just ignore you.  I've been watching the climate change and studying it for about half a century!  Still waiting to see any evidence that any changes are being caused by man that are serious and detrimental that the cost of ignoring them is greater than the cost of addressing them, especially when the next mini-ice age is right around the corner.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Nuclear waste that cannot be degraded?  Rare but EXTREMELY dangerous meltdown scenarios (Chernobyl, Fukoshima, almost 3 Mile Island).  I personally don't have anything against it if it must be used, but it's risky.  Solar and wind, not so much.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > *"Wrong! By withdrawing from the Paris Accord, the United States will have no seat at the table, no input." *
> ...




Could it be because his liberal policies?


.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 7, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Statements like that really make you sound not only ill informed but downright stupid.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

Flopper said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...




Every other country ratified it..except the U.S.

.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 7, 2017)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


I didn't lie.  Katrina was a Cat 5 in the Gulf before it hit land.  I never said Katrina was a Cat 5 when it hit land; you took exception to something I didn't say.  It WAS a Cat 5 storm.  We were talking about intensity.  I did not know the argument was limited to over land masses only.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


umm isn't that how it works? Making theories and such?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Don't waste your time. I have shown repeatedly in this thread how that statement is wrong. This is a TREATY.
Or should I say WAS


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





The last cat 5 hurricanes was last year and before that in 2007.....last 9 years..


.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No.  I know you were busy in the backrow shooting spit wads and dipping the girls' pigtails in the inkwell, TN, but honestly.  It sounds like you need to learn some stuff about the scientific method if you're going to say shit like that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That's what he doesn't get if the Senate ratified it Trump couldn't EO would of meant nothing.. Obama thought there was no way the Democrats could of lost the WH.



.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> You pricks brag al the time about leadership. Well we had the chance to lead and Trump endedf that  chance. And while Trump ranted about being here for Pittsburgh, the mayor of Pittsburgh agrees with Paris..



How has trump ended leadership by refusing to support a treaty that we aren't a part of that doesn't support our interests


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


No he doesn't.  You do.  These so-called "climate scientists" are making it up as they go along.  Their predictions never come true, and they are constantly "adjusting" the data.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Neil Gorsuch. Temp travel ban. Appointing Jeff sessions to DoJ. Slowed down illegal immigration  to name a few.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*Are you saying all the Americans 7 out of 10, Exxon, ConocoPhillips, BP, CEOs, Ivanka, Tillerson are all confused and all belong to the left?* 

Confused or going along with the idiocy for financial gain.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*Mayors only support clean air, reusable energy and using natural gas instead of coal.*

That's just so awesome!
So what can this idiot actually do to clean the air?
Be specific.

*But mayors and governors came out in support of the Paris accord agreement.*

Their support and $5 can get you a yummy drink at Starbucks.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Where can I find the list of plants that are no longer burning coal?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

IM2 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*The issue is how Trump pulled us out of an agreement the entire planet agreed to*

The issue is because this treaty wasn't submitted to or voted on by the US Senate and therefore was not ratified by the US Senate, we were never in the agreement.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...




1. Wrong again. I never said China and India don't have a pollution problem. Never. 
2. This is funny. From your own words-------- US pollution plummeted in the recent decade. DUE to better *regulation*, economic shift and technological innovations ( reusable energy). In  short according to you Obama did a very good job. Thank you. 
But you purposely omit the increase of natural gas usage which is cheaper to extract and cleaner air compared to coal. 
3. I am fully aware of the dirty air here in Ca. From #1 to #4 all of those are located inland. And if you go towards east surrounded by mountains blocking smog. The same with Los Angeles blocked by LA national forest, go south blocked by San Bernardino mountains.  For #6 (picture) please don't tell me that is a smog. 
We also have drought which causes warmer weather that results increased levels of ozone or smog. 

Top 10 most ozone-polluted cities: 
1. Fresno-Madera, Calif.
2. Bakersfield, Calif.
3. Visalia-Porterville-Hanford, Calif.
4. Modesto-Merced, Calif.
5. Los Angeles-Long Beach, Calif.
6. San Jose-San Francisco-Oakland, Calif. 

The 10 most polluted cities in the U.S.





4. China and India are very concern and worried  of their air, land and sea quality. And as far as I know they are trying to do something. But to phase out in next 12 years is impossible----- That is why the 2030 time frame come in to place. What made you or others think they are not doing  anything? 

Trump pulled out from Paris accord is to revive a dying coal industry and believed its a hoax. *Nothing* more repeat nothing more. At the same time Trump believed in Climate Change according Pruiit and Haley. 

Trump’s E.P.A. Chief Is Not Telling the Truth About Coal

Any questions Einstein?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Pulling out of Paris is like your dad pulling out of your mother instead.
> ...



But we have a lot of money paying for his golf and travel expenses for his kids while they are doing private  businesses. Nice. Lost income of businesses around Maralago while golfing. 
We are also paying people trying to prove 3 to 5 millions illegal alien votes. That is just to name a few.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rustic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Then you are the minority here in America and the rest of the world.
Nicaragua didn't joined the accord because it's not strong or not good enough.
Syria because of on going civil war.
US just because of Trump trying to revive a dying coal industry. That makes the laughing stock and putting backwards. LMAO.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


whats an inkwell?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



Really but you cared to respond. Then Stop posting lies and hatred towards Obama especially your racist behavior. I might consider you a a serious posters. 
I did challenge properly and in good manners  many many times of your lies in the past. But you decide to ignore it because you cannot back up your lies. So what in the world are you talking about Fakey easy?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 7, 2017)

Inkwells? Where'd you go to school, Little House on the prairie?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Oh please, you act as if Trump is the only one that ever left the White House to get some R and R.  Do you stay home every weekend?  

Nickel and dime talk trying to compare that to the billions this will cost us; on top of the billions already spent on this farce.  

Obama Africa Trip To Cost Up To $100 Million: Report | HuffPost


----------



## OldLady (Jun 7, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


That'll be $2.39 for copying my picture.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Leadership through lying. Really. Why can't El Cheeto talk without lying? There is nothing in the Paris Accord that stops us from building a coal plant nor did it say India can build coal generation plants. He looked you in the eye & lied .....and you loved it.
> 
> That ain't leadership. That's being an asshole.



Look at the bright side: at least he didn't sell the country a phony trillion dollar healthcare bill and say if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.  

The leftist defense is that nobody is obligated to do anything.  Well if that's the case, why do we need an agreement in the first place?  We can't force other countries to do as we  like, and they can't force us to do what they like.  So why the outrage of getting rid of the thing?  According to the left, it's virtually useless.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



And voting for Hillary was?  

This global BS is costing Americans jobs and money, and we voted to put it to a stop.  Trump is leading that charge and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> You really aren't too bright. Too many diesel fumes likely cause.



Nah, not much in diesel fumes since they forced diesel fuel manufacturers to lower sulfur in the fuel during the Bush administration.  That caused diesel fuel prices to skyrocket.  Prior to that, diesel fuel used to be about a  buck less per gallon than gasoline.  After the law was forced on us, prices went a dollar a gallon more.  Now it's about 30 cents a gallon more, and we pass all those expenses to our American manufacturing customers who have to weigh whether it's too expensive to manufacture in the US anymore.  If the decide so, then they will do like hundreds of others and leave the country taking jobs with them.  



RealDave said:


> You want us to reduce emissions (something your orange buddy claims is killing the US economy) while Africa increases theirs? Do you think it might be more efficient for the developed nations, that put us over the 400ppm mark, to help ease emissions in developing countries?



Why can't they do that themselves?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


 /--- Pres Trump never pulled out of the accord because we were never in it. You tool.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




It could be a CAT 7 storm out to sea for all we would care!  Typically, when expressing the intensity of a hurricane, one normally refers to it as it was endured by people while over land to give some reference to its level of damage.  If a storm was Category 5 out to sea but diminished to category 1 by the time it hit Florida, meteorologically speaking, it would be considered a CAT 1.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Trump pulled out from Paris accord is to revive a dying coal industry



Everyone keeps saying why pull out?  It was VOLUNTARY?  It didn't COST anything!  You set your own STANDARDS!  Now you are saying that Trump didn't sign on because it would have conflicted with reviving our coal industry!  WHEN will you snowflakes ever get your stories right???

You have so many lies and false statements out there you can't even keep your stories straight.

I KNOW what benefit the coal industry is-----  a CHEAP source for 30% of our electricity needs and lots of good paying jobs for folks who need them.  I have no idea what I would ever get out of a Paris Accord except much higher energy costs and a longer unemployment line.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I quoted TN about his comparison from thousands/billions years ago to today 7.4 billions population------ Then you came in with no clue. 

How did you came up with wasting tens of billions of dollars? That is a complete text book from Trump biblical lies. Prove it. 

AGAIN---- I will keep repeating this till you understand what in the world you are talking about. 
Seven out of 10 Americans, most or all of CEOs in this country, all fossil fuel industries ---------- support the Paris Climate accord. 
But you and Trump just blabbering nonsense. 

In hundred years for now we will not be using the energy today. agree  -------- That is because 1.We invested with clean energy and technologies but not coal that you are promoting.   2. We have the Paris climate accord pushing for green energy------- Pushing countries to lower the emissions polluting the atmosphere. Saving your kids and my kids future. 
Without this accord led by US -------- China will gladly take over. Along the line technology, gaining militarily and businesses.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Who cares about your collective ASSUMPTIONS? We cant run our country on models, assumptions and forged numbers(wikileaks).


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > The name of the former president is Obama NOT DUMBAMA and the current president is Trump.
> ...



REALLY? I mean really? Do you want me to bring up other threads? Didn't you said it's your job to offend people because of your racism? 

Name of ex president is Obama NOT DumBama.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


and why trump got out.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I already posted what they currently doing Ray including $360 billions allocated to reusable energy before 2020. 
Again they are doing a very big move to improved their air, land and sea environment as we speak. That also risking going to war to extract natural gas by building man made island in Sprately Island near Philippines. 

Again you really don't have a fucking clue what you are talking about the 2030 tolerance Ray. They are choking to death. 
I asked you this question repeatedly. What made you think China is not doing anything today to improve their atmosphere? 
I even gave you an example of your house dude. 

So far you have not answered any of my questions Ray. Why is that?


----------



## jc456 (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


based on what?  you've seen the evidence to make that statement?  really, it doesn't exist, in case you didn't know.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


you have no fking idea what China is doing.  I just have to laugh at what you think you know.  dude, don't go outside.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I never mentioned the$380 billions Ray your buddy did.  You supported a big bullshit lie. That makes you a liar Ray. Sad very sad.

And what mistake did I make Ray? All my post are facts and I know what I'm talking about compared to you by keep blabbering nonsense all the way.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You keep digging yourself to a deeper of your nonsense lies Ray. 

Like what benefits that China has to gain Ray? Prove it. Please.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



1. There are no such thing as Commie Care. Try again. 
2. You are right a lot of people don't have a clue about the Paris accord and the climate change. You are a proof of that. Trumpeters doesn't give a shit  what Trump is talking about---------  they believe every lies whatever comes out from his mouth. That includes climate change. Sadly. 
You are Wrong. Support of saving this planet here in US and globally is very high. Even Iranians will tell you that. There are several polls run who opposed and supported this accord. Update yourself Ray. 

3. Is that include the fossil fuel industries CEOs that are culprits of releasing emissions supports the Paris Accord? Including Tillerson. Sad. 
We don't have a puppet master Ray ------ Trump is a good example of a puppet. Sadly. 

You don't have a faintest clue what you are talking about Ray.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

iceberg said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



That's funny. I didn't brought up mayor of London your girl friend did. So let me ask you this question. London was just hit. 
Trump attacked mayor of London because of his childish behavior. Is that proper for any president to do that? Especially to a very close ally. Please answer my question. 

Only ISIS will display that kind of behavior don't you think.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



*Support of saving this planet here in US and globally is very high*

It's so high among Greens that they'll support every expensive, unreliable source of energy, but won't support reliable nuclear energy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





Why do want the government to force you stop using air conditioning , taking vacations so the carbon credits go to 3 Rd world Nations? 


You don't have a clue do why ExxonMobil and all the why of the real reason why didn't want us to pull out do you?


.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Nope, she's just another Gore disciple. Unthinking and dull witted. None of them have thought this through.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


why in the WORLD would i give a shit what you think when your mind is already made up n closed?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





That would be you, or your just being another propaganda tool...







Excerpt:

Ottmar Edenhofer, lead author of the IPCC’s fourth summary report released in 2007 candidly expressed the priority. Speaking in 2010, he advised, “*One has to free oneself from the illusion that international climate policy is environmental policy. Instead, climate change policy is about how we redistribute de facto the world’s wealth.”*

Or, as U.N. climate chief Christina Figueres pointedly remarked, the true aim of the U.N.’s 2014 *Paris climate conference was “to change the [capitalist] economic development model that has been reigning for at least 150 years, since the Industrial Revolution.”*


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > What has Trump done that was good?
> ...



You are kidding.
Jobs, stocks, economy, unemployment are showing very positive at least since middle of last year that's a fact. 
Trump added 300,000 job in January that's a lie. Prove it. Trump take credit everything and everywhere even he has nothing to do with it. And people like you believe 100%. 
Replace & repeal Obamacare is a joke replaced with the same garbage. 
One page Tax reforms is not even considered as Tax reforms by some of the GOPs-----  its DOA. 
Trade deals like what?
So what's new in dealing with North Korea, ISIS and Syria? I don't see anything new. 
Because of Trump behavior towards NATO members and European allies. He face very bad embarrassing criticism here and abroad. So what is there to bragged about? 
Dear--------  do you really believed everything coming from a pathological liar? 

Are you aware that the $110 billions arms sales  deal with the Saudi that he bragged is purely baloney?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Wrong and NO answer Tod? but keep trying.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wrong again Too. Keep trying.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wrong again. Keep trying.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



This alone you don't have any clue what you are talking about Ray. 
Your link about Obama's vacation is for total of 8 years. Trump vacation cost already $20 millions in first 100 days just by playing golf. That doesn't includes his sons trip overseas promoting Trump businesses. 

Explain the billions on top of billions Ray.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



That's a lie. Try harder.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 7, 2017)

Dig baby Dig, frack baby frack, drill baby drill... it's good for the world


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump pulled out from Paris accord is to revive a dying coal industry
> ...



1. You and your buddies here are contradicting each other with lots of inconsistencies and lies.
Are you denying that Trump didn't pull out from the accord? 
Your buddies claimed here that we spent ten of billions (which is a lie) at the same time you said it didn't cost us anything. ALL of you are liars. So far as of May 2017 we donated to this Paris accord only $1 billion from $2 billions pledged by Bush. 

2. PROVE to me here where I lied and my inconsistencies. Like what? 

3.  Whether you like it or not coal is dying, expensive to extract, produced dangerous emissions compared to natural gas. Sorry for those people that relied on the coal industry but in order for you Trump or anybody to reverse the industry.
You have to stop extracting cheap natural gas coming from places like Permian Basin. And that is not going happen.  Right now we have so much natural gas that prices are coming down. 
We did gained lots of jobs from reusable energy, higher and better than coal numbers, unemployment is all time low. So what is your problem?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...





Did anyone actually think he would pull out?

With trump, there's really only one answer to any question: Will he profit?

Always follow the money and know that he's ignorant and likes it that way. Just like rabid RWNJs.


.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Wrong. Try harder.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

jc456 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yes I do idiot. I know what exactly what I'm talking about. I have business and traveled in China last 20+ years. 
I posted 2 links about China scrapping 103 coal plants and $360 billions for reusable energy before 2020 which none of you ignorant didn't have any clue. 

Now answer my question.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 7, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...




Yep. China, Saudis - in fact, just look at the list of countries where he and the rest of the trump klan make their trash. Link is is my signature. And add to that his latest Pay For Play bromance with Duterte, where trump just happens to be building another hotel.

Follow the money.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## task0778 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



What about the other 200 hundred or so coal plants they didn't scrap?   So how come China's so-called commitment to the Paris Agreement doesn't start until 2030?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Jun 7, 2017)

jc456 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...





Surely you're joking.

RWNJs still know nothing about what they're for or against.

It's not just that they're stupid. They're willfully ignorant. Just like trump.


.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Wrong answer. Try again and harder.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Tell us honey, how will sending Billions of US dollars o the third world help with "climate change"?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



1. ? 

2 Yes I do. Do you?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

iceberg said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



If you don't give a shit then why bother to give me your piece of shit garbage rebuttal? 
So would it be better for Trump to just SHUT THE FUCK UP instead of attacking an ally because of his childish stupidity?. 
Trump is doing all these self inflicted wounds. You should ask Trump. Even Fox News just blasted him about all these chaos he is creating. 

Fox News host tears into Trump: News media is not your problem — 'it's you'

Fox News host Neil Cavuto tore into President Donald Trump on Tuesday night for Trump's continued social-media outbursts that targeted the news media and members of his own administration in recent days.

"Mr. President, it's not the 'fake-news media' that's your problem," Cavuto said. "It's you. It's not just your tweeting - it's your scapegoating. It's your refusal to see that sometimes you're the one who's feeding your own beast - and acting beastly with your own guys."


----------



## Rustic (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


Anything that damages the federal government is a good thing…


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




1 that's what carbon credits are, that what social economic change warriors , like Naomi klien want



2 you clearly don't or are playing dumb ..




.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





That's the Murdoch kids new game and I dont why everyone thinks get Trump to stop tweeting...here won't change because you are upset he won't play by your rules..



.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 7, 2017)

task0778 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Good question. I already explained all of that but I will repeat for you. 
China is way behind the technology with very large population. You cannot just cut off their resources (coal)  or you will kill millions of people. That is where the 2030 is coming from and negotiated with the accord as a goal. But that doesn't mean they are not doing as we speak. Right now they are very concern with the air, land and sea. They are choking and the most dirtiest smog I ever seen in my life. 
It will be catastrophic for China if they keep doing the same phase they did in last 20 years. So they better do something right now. That includes risking of going to war by taking over Spratly island which are rich in natural gas and oil near the Philippines.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 7, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...








Meeting science-based [carbon] targets will mean forcing some of the most profitable companies on the planet to forfeit trillions of dollars of future earnings by leaving the vast majority of fossil fuel reserves in the ground. It will also require coming up with *trillions more to pay for zero-carbon*, disaster-ready societal transformations... if climate justice carries the day, theeconomic costs to our elites will be real." ~ Naomi klien



.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Can we please turn the page on the Global Warming hysteria? It's obviously a NWO Globalist scam. We'll survive a little warming, or we won't. That's the way it's always been. There's no need to allow absolute Global Government dominance of the People. We'll either survive, or we won't.

Personally, i'd rather take my chances with the Global Warming Boogeyman. Because i know humans will abuse and exploit fellow humans every chance they get. The Global Warming scare is just another Ponzi Scheme. People should resist it at all costs.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



I've always found it odd that they cite those companies like they are pure evil but don't think twice when those companies sign on to what they want to do with the country. If I believed someone was evil and they started supporting what I did I'd be having some serious moral reflection time


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You'd be surprised how many people are claiming it wasn't a treaty and yet we are somehow bound to its voluntary nature or nonsense like that.


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Yes you twisted every thing and it's pure lie.
> 
> Show me where they say China can run rampart, encourage them to step up their pollution ahead of 2030. Finance them? Hold our own industry back? REALLY? Prove it.
> 
> ...



Simple, read the 20 some page accord and the agreement petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama provided to the United Nations.

Most likely you have but just cannot accept defeat.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



First, why on earth would other people laughing influence us? We aren't children afraid to lol bad. We are men who want to do right for ourselves and our nation. Whether people laugh is irrelevant to what we do. It will not stop us from doing what's right. Why does it stop you?

Second, leaders dont follow what the group. If leaders did what everyone else did they wouldn't be leaders. They would just be sheep.

Third, even the left was saying this deal was bad. Look up the politico summary from 2015. 

Fourth, if everyone actually did support this accord, Obama would have submitted it to the senate for ratification. He didn't because its a piece of garbage that costs jobs and money we can't afford to lose and the senate wasn't going to approve it.

Finally if you want to do something to this nonexistent problem in your own life. Go ahead. heck it you want to hurt jobs in your state or city feel free to advocate more state and city regulations. Just stop trying yo force this nonsense on the rest of us. You have no right to force your religious viewpoints on the entire nation or to cause people to lose jobs because you are terrified of something that wont ever happen.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jun 7, 2017)

'Global Warming' = Just another Ponzi Scheme.

It's all about absolute Government control of the People. I'm so surprised humanity hasn't figured it out yet.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Still makes me smile that he is the ex president.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Nor will they sell their mansions


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Seriously can't understand why you guys don't realize why the economy took off when people began planning for a time when Obama wasn't in power.

Fact is Americans are getting jobs because Obama lost his


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

Flopper said:


> Obama did not take the agreement to congress because it was not a treaty. There were not obligations other than reporting progress and no budget impact. What Obama signed was an executive agreement, one of over 13,000 US presidents have signed without congress approval.



The president alone cannot commit our country to any spending or debt not approved by Congress.  Just cannot happen, he does not have that authority.  He can sign thousands of things so long as they don't involve our money, economy or defense.


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Then you are doing exactly what I'm telling you. China is doing everything they can to improve their land, air, sea and the emissions output long before 2030. They signed with the accord to show the world that they are part of a good movement for the sake of one planet.
> For you and Trump or anybody to say China is not doing anything till 2030 is pure idiotic.
> 
> And STOP cutting my post to fit your nonsense agenda.



Specifically what is China required to do prior to 2030.  For that matter, what are they REQUIRED to do after 2030?

If they're doing something now, what purpose is the accord?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Right answer.
And Trump was right to kill this silly accord.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So what can this idiot actually do to clean the air?
Be specific.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



No list? I'm shocked! LOL!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You support nuclear?
Or is that worse than CO2?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 7, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are doing exactly what I'm telling you. China is doing everything they can to improve their land, air, sea and the emissions output long before 2030. They signed with the accord to show the world that they are part of a good movement for the sake of one planet.
> ...


NOTHING... this was all voluntary... so they don't have to do squat.. now or then...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 7, 2017)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Obama did not take the agreement to congress because it was not a treaty. There were not obligations other than reporting progress and no budget impact. What Obama signed was an executive agreement, one of over 13,000 US presidents have signed without congress approval.
> ...



This is lost on so many people.

When Jefferson, arguably the most intelligent president we've had, negotiated the Louisiana purchase there was a huge question whether he could do this.

Did he issue an executive order? No.

He had the Senate approve through ratification

Then he had the House pass the spending bill to pay for it.

If either had failed, half the country could be speaking French


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Oh, so are you telling me that Obama only took one vacation in eight years?  Care to wager on that?  

And would you like me  to dig up the costs of all of DumBama's  golf outings?  No matter where a President goes, it's going to cost a lot of money for equipment and security.  There is nothing you can do about that.  That's besides the fact a President never really takes a vacation, he just leaves the White House for a while.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Right, when you leftists are backed into a corner, just claim the person punching you has no  idea what they are talking about. 

Nobody is reacting on behalf of what Trump says or believes, we have always been against this global warming farce long before he even took an interest in politics. We've seen how much money it's cost us, we've seen the jobs leave the country, we've seen the ridiculous stories of what liberal states and cities have done. 

As for your several polls claim, by all means, post them.  Post the stories of how the questions were worded and where they took the poll samples from.  I'll wait right here for them.


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

What petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama tried to commit the United States to give up.  In addition to the $500 MILLION he has already turned over, the typical Progressive, spending other people's money, he said we'd fork over another $1.5 BILLION.  That could build a section of the wall, couldn't it?

"Taxing CO2-emitting energy incentivizes businesses and consumers to change production processes, technologies, and behavior in a manner comparable to the Administration’s regulatory scheme. In fact, enacting a tax is much more economically efficient than a complex regulatory scheme; therefore, the Heritage analysis likely underestimates the impacts.[10] Further, to neutralize the analytical impacts of a tax’s income transfer, Heritage analysts model a scenario in which 100 percent of carbon-tax revenue is rebated to taxpayers, thereby only estimating the economic loss the tax would impose, known as the deadweight loss. By 2030, the costs would be:

An average annual employment shortfall of nearly 300,000 jobs;
A peak employment shortfall of more than 1 million jobs;
A loss of more than $2.5 trillion (inflation-adjusted) in aggregate gross domestic product (GDP); and
A total income loss of more than $7,000 (inflation-adjusted) per person.
The economic pain stemming from the EPA’s regulation would spread throughout the country, but some would be harmed more than others. Those disadvantaged the most by the EPA’s regulations are:

*Low-income and fixed-income families.* A tax that increases energy prices would disproportionately eat into the income of the poorest American families. While the median family spends about 5 cents out of every dollar on energy costs, low-income families spend about 20 cents.[11] As the number of fixed-income seniors grows in the U.S., low-income seniors who depend largely on a fixed income are especially vulnerable.[12]
*Manufacturers.* The shale revolution is driving energy-intensive industries to the United States. The Administration’s climate agenda would drive these industries away. America’s manufacturing base is hit particularly hard by higher energy prices. Over 500,000 of the jobs lost in the Heritage analysis are manufacturing jobs.
*The Midwest.* The Heritage analysis of manufacturing-job losses by congressional district finds that districts in Wisconsin, Ohio, Indiana, Michigan, and Illinois would suffer most. In fact, 19 of the top 20 worst-off congressional districts from the Administration’s energy regulations are located in the Midwest region.[13]
*The Climate and Environmental Benefits: None*
The trade-off that Americans receive for higher electricity rates, unemployment, and lower levels of prosperity is not an appealing one. Even though electricity generation accounts for the single-largest source of carbon dioxide emissions in the United States, the estimated reduction is minuscule compared to global greenhouse gas emissions. Using the “Model for the Assessment of Greenhouse Gas Induced Climate Change,” developed with support from the EPA, climatologists Paul Knappenberger and Patrick Michaels estimate that the climate regulations will avert a meager –0.018 degree Celsius (C) of warming by the year 2100.[14]

In fact, the U.S. could cut its CO2 emissions 100 percent and it would not make a difference in global warming. Using the same climate sensitivity (the warming effect of a doubling of CO2 emissions) as the U.N.’s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC) assumes in its modeling, the world would only be 0.137 degree C cooler by 2100. Including 100 percent cuts from the entire industrialized world merely avert warming by 0.278 degree C by the turn of the century.[15]

Read more:
The Many Problems of the EPA’s Clean Power Plan and Climate Regulations: A Primer


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> So what's new in dealing with North Korea, ISIS and Syria? *I don't see* anything new.



You're kidding right?

** YOU DON'T SEE *that in short order, we've gone from an invisible red line of total impotence in the sand that Obama's bluff was called on long ago leading to the slaughter of many thousands of lives to a missile attack that took out half of Assad's airforce, stopped the use of chemical weapons and made the world take serious Trump's resolve?

** YOU DON'T SEE* that ISIS went from a free-running terror agency which had long since stopped taking America seriously to one day having the world's largest bomb dropped on its tunnel network killing many agents and slowing or stopping its tunnel system in and out of Afghanistan?

** *And *YOU DON'T SEE* North Korea going from totally unchecked, to having China its closest ally now down its throat on one side working with us cutting off vital markets to our having a large military presence off shore ready to respond, meetings with Japan, a test of our strategist missile defense, to preparations to defending South Korea?

If you don't see any of that, you are indeed more than blind, you are willingly obtuse.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Easy, they don't have to do shit until 2030.  Why didn't we arrange for us to have that timeframe and have China start immediately?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 7, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


Obama and Michelle took separate vacations every few weeks all over the world...  Trump goes to his summer home..  His remarks about trumps vacations are funny as hell.. They are pale in comparison to Obama's ....


----------



## task0778 (Jun 7, 2017)

Markle said:


> What petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama tried to commit the United States to give up.  In addition to the $500 MILLION he has already turned over, the typical Progressive, spending other people's money, he said we'd fork over another $1.5 BILLION.  That could build a section of the wall, couldn't it?
> 
> "Taxing CO2-emitting energy incentivizes businesses and consumers to change production processes, technologies, and behavior in a manner comparable to the Administration’s regulatory scheme. In fact, enacting a tax is much more economically efficient than a complex regulatory scheme; therefore, the Heritage analysis likely underestimates the impacts.[10] Further, to neutralize the analytical impacts of a tax’s income transfer, Heritage analysts model a scenario in which 100 percent of carbon-tax revenue is rebated to taxpayers, thereby only estimating the economic loss the tax would impose, known as the deadweight loss. By 2030, the costs would be:
> 
> ...



Actually, I believe Obama paid one billion dollars before he left office, with another committed 2 billion that I don't think Trump is going to fork over.  Congress would not fund that commitment so Obama took it out of funds to pay for the ZIKA virus treatment and prevention program.   Funny how much he cared about women's health except when it comes to climate change, or in reality wealth redistribution.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Oh, you didn't mention 380 billion and you didn't lie?

The best thing about telling the truth is never having to remember what you said.....like this just a few posts earlier: 

_*So you cannot prove your $380 billions and Germany $18 billions. You lied and don't shit what you are taking about.
Why do you people lie? Like Trump.*_

You see, all you have to do is click the link that says "Click to expand" and it will bring  up the entire conversation up to the last post.  Now if you do that, you can clearly see you accused me of saying  380 billion when I didn't say shit about it.  But of course  you're  not man enough to live up to your own mistakes. Typical lib.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> I already posted what they currently doing Ray including $360 billions allocated to reusable energy before 2020.
> Again they are doing a very big move to improved their air, land and sea environment as we speak. That also risking going to war to extract natural gas by building man made island in Sprately Island near Philippines.
> 
> Again you really don't have a fucking clue what you are talking about the 2030 tolerance Ray. They are choking to death.
> ...



So what.  Do you know how much we've spent in the past on pollution?  Here is  an article from 1990, no less from  New York Communist Times, and here are some highlights from back then: 

_*The United States devotes 2 percent of the total value of its annual output of goods and services to control pollution and to clean up the environment, an analysis by the Environmental Protection Agency has found. That is about the same as the most environmentally concerned European countries spend, agency officials said.

The nation spends nearly half as much to control pollution as it does to clothe itself and roughly a third of what it allocates to the military, according to the study, which the agency said was the first attempt to calculate the cost of pollution-control measures. The study was prepared for Congress and is now circulating within the Government in draft form.

Agency officials say that except for the Netherlands, no other country is likely to devote a bigger share of wealth to clean up the environment in the foreseeable future. The Netherlands has declared its intention to spend 4 percent of its gross national product on pollution control. Questions About Priorities

The study found that total costs rose to $100 billion in 1990 from $85 billion in 1987 and $26 billion in 1972 in constant 1986 dollars. By 2000, according to the analysis, the cost could rise to anywhere from $148 billion to $160 billion. Big Emission Reductions.*_

2% OF G.N.P. SPENT BY U.S. ON CLEANUP

Now if you read the article, it goes on to talk  about the negative impacts on businesses.  And mind you, in 1990, it was a Democrat led Congress that created the report.  

So don't tell me about what China plans to do and how we are the bad guy.  They have a hell of a lot of catching up to do to come close to what we've spent, and they are five times our population.


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

RealDave said:


> You really aren't too bright. Too many diesel fumes likely cause.
> 
> You want us to reduce emissions (something your orange buddy claims is killing the US economy) while Africa increases theirs? Do you think it might be more efficient for the developed nations, that put us over the 400ppm mark, to help ease emissions in developing countries?



"In a rather testy exchange during a House hearing, Rep. Dana Rohrabacher tore into Environmental Protection Agency Administrator Gina McCarthy for not knowing what percentage of the atmosphere was made up of carbon dioxide.

“What percentage of the atmosphere is CO2?” the California Republican asked during a Thursday hearing.

“I don’t have that calculation for you, sir,” McCarthy replied. “I don’t make those guesses, sir.”

“You’re head of the EPA and you did not know,” Rohrabacher shot back in astonishment, “and now you are basing policies that impact dramatically on the American people and you didn’t know what the content of CO2 in the atmosphere was… the justification for the very policies you’re talking about.”

*"The Earth’s atmosphere is 78 percent nitrogen, 21 percent oxygen and 1 percent other gases, including about 0.04 percent carbon dioxide. And yes, Earth’s CO2 concentration stood at 400 parts per million in May 2015."
*
Read more:
Lawmaker Slams EPA Chief For Not Knowing CO2’s Percentage Of The Atmosphere


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Go ahead, bring  up those posts of mine.  In other words, I've said nothing  here about race, and you just decided to rely on your liberal default of calling other people racist.  And  I defy you to bring  up anything in regards to me saying  "It's my job to offend people because I'm  a racist."  Go ahead, make my day...


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I didn't lie. Katrina was a Cat 5 in the Gulf before it hit land. I never said Katrina was a Cat 5 when it hit land; you took exception to something I didn't say. It WAS a Cat 5 storm. We were talking about intensity. I did not know the argument was limited to over land masses only.



Sweet back peddling while fiddling with your fiddle!


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Don't waste your time. I have shown repeatedly in this thread how that statement is wrong. This is a TREATY.
> Or should I say WAS



It has never been called a treaty.  Check our constitution and see who has to approve a treaty and how.


----------



## iceberg (Jun 7, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 7, 2017)

Markle said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your time. I have shown repeatedly in this thread how that statement is wrong. This is a TREATY.
> ...


It is a treaty. Do I have to post it again?


----------



## Reasonable (Jun 7, 2017)

Up your ass you orange climate denier.


Opinion | The Mayors of Pittsburgh and Paris: We Have Our Own Climate Deal (The New York Times)


----------



## Rustic (Jun 7, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Up your ass you orange climate denier.
> 
> 
> Opinion | The Mayors of Pittsburgh and Paris: We Have Our Own Climate Deal (The New York Times)


Manbearpig lover....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 7, 2017)

Rustic said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > Up your ass you orange climate denier.
> ...



The mayor is going to reduce CO2 emissions by literally dozens of pounds.
I feel cooler already.


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Are those cities better or worse than your list of ten?

The 10 most polluted cities in the World

Or these?

List of most polluted cities by particulate matter concentration - Wikipedia


----------



## Markle (Jun 7, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Inkwells? Where'd you go to school, Little House on the prairie?



My first desk, at Avondale Elementary in Chicago, had a hole in the desk for an inkwell but we didn't use it.  Old school, old desks.  Probably bring a pretty penny today.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Please do not repost your crock of shit, stupid argumrent that it is a treaty.  We have numerous agreeements around the world that are not treaties.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


 /---- You need to try harder in Civics class. "The Founders incorporated the idea of treaties into the Constitution. Article II, Section 2 grants the president power “with the Advice and Consent of the Senate, to make Treaties, provided two thirds of the Senators present concur.”"


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Lets compare then. Name one.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's new in dealing with North Korea, ISIS and Syria? *I don't see* anything new.
> ...




I see ISIS still attacking so that one bomb did squat.

I see NK firing missile after missile while El Dumster is Tweeting about Comey.

A missile strike on a abandoned air field?  Really?  You are bragging about that?

Pathetic


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Ignorant  meaning they dare disagree with your kind about ANYTHING you believe?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Nafta


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are doing exactly what I'm telling you. China is doing everything they can to improve their land, air, sea and the emissions output long before 2030. They signed with the accord to show the world that they are part of a good movement for the sake of one planet.
> ...



That's the point, nothing. Nobody is REQUIRED to do anything under the accord.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's new in dealing with North Korea, ISIS and Syria? *I don't see* anything new.
> ...



She has her Bammy Blinders on.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The accord? No, sorry, it isn't. The President does not have the authority to put a treaty in place all by his lonesome.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...


That is correct.   Trump lied his ass off when he said otherwise.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


 
What is with this treaty BS?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Lol, you mean the one that got ratified by Congress? Genius, dave. Fucking genius


----------



## RealDave (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



I feel like I'm down at the creek fishing for suckers.

1)  The second "A" in NAFTA stands for "Agreement".

2)  Congress failed to ratify NAFTA (defeated by Democrats)

3)  The terms of NAFTA were written in a bill & passed by the Republican Congress & Bill Clinton signed it.

4)  So it is not a treaty because it was never ratified

Now, don't you look like a big, giant asshole?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


No shit. That's why its unconstitutional.
I will state it ONE MORE TIME
We have a process called the _circular 175 procedure_.
It determines whether Congress is necessary.
The agreement effects the Nation at whole, It will cause states right loss, it must involve congress in the first place because of the $, it also doesn't seem to have a termination rate.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You misread. Many of these folks are calling the  climate accord a "treaty", it is not.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


So you are saying it didn't get passed in November 1993? Boy, our government has got major explaining to do! Been lying to us for decades!
See, Bush failed to get it passed. Bill Got NAFTA passed by adding environmental regs and something else. Cant remember.
It having "agreement" in it doesn't matter. It got RATIFIED
So, no, I don't feel like a giant asshole


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



*"Treaty power is a co-ordinated effort between the Executive branch and the Senate. The President may form and negotiate, but the treaty must be advised and consented to by a **two-thirds vote** in the **Senate**. Only after the Senate approves the treaty can the President ratify it."* 

Ratification - Wikipedia


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


I am the one who made that statement..  and in further posts down I showed how I came to that conclusion from the Paris accord itself...  but alas idiots cant read and he has proven he only sees what he wants too, ignoring facts presented.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

I guess the Supreme Court blocked it when 30 states sued because Obama was abusing his powers by using his executive powers.
Makes a lot of sense, don't it?


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


 Now your presenting Constitutional law... your going to confuse them with facts...


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

*"
Prior to sending it to the **United States Senate** Clinton added two side agreements, The North American Agreement on Labor Cooperation (NAALC) and the **North American Agreement on Environmental Cooperation** (NAAEC), to protect workers and the environment, plus allay the concerns of many House members. It also required U.S. partners to adhere to environmental practices and regulations similar to its own.[citation needed]

After much consideration and emotional discussion, the House of Representatives passed the North American Free Trade Agreement Implementation Act on November 17, 1993, 234–200. The agreement's supporters included 132 Republicans and 102 Democrats. The bill passed the Senate on November 20, 1993, 61–38.**[7]** Senate supporters were 34 Republicans and 27 Democrats. Clinton signed it into law on December 8, 1993; the agreement went into effect on January 1, 1994.**[8]**[9]** Clinton, while signing the NAFTA bill, stated that "NAFTA means jobs. American jobs, and good-paying American jobs. If I didn't believe that, I wouldn't support this agreement."**[10]**"* 

North American Free Trade Agreement - Wikipedia


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


So, despite our processes in place, your argument is the only difference between an agreement and treaty is the president signing it?


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


dude, you winnered a post of mine yesterday when I called it a treaty. You confused?


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You don't read well do you? A Treaty is binding, an accord is not. ONLY the Senate can ratify a treaty.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


The Paris accord is a TREATY... an unratified one.... Meaning its a useless piece of paper with no agreement from the US


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


And he was arguing with me about it. That's why I asked if you were confused.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


NO FUCKING SHIT. Jesus Christ people!


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Really?
Then you don't like the dictionary's definition>

*"trea·ty
[ˈtrēdē]*

*NOUN
treaties (plural noun)*

*a formally concluded and ratified agreement between countries."*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Obama had them use these word 'accord' to hide the fact it was a treaty.  it was a bait and switch hoping no one would look deeply into it and find out Obama Lied as did the Global elitists.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



One does not simply get to change the definition of a word simply because one wants to. Just because I call a rose a daisy doesn't mean it is one.

*"trea·ty
[ˈtrēdē]*

*NOUN
treaties (plural noun)*

*a formally concluded and ratified agreement between countries."*


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


If you read the agreement, it is most certainly a treaty and gives powers of congress to a global regime.  The fact that congress never ratified it saved our asses... An "Accord" can not give up sovereign rights, only a treaty can do this....


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


AGAIN, we have a process that determines if something should receive ratification. This Accord kicked that process in the nuts. That's why obamas press sec said they weren't going to congress because it wasn't a complete collective.
It get ratified or not means shit. You are saying the only difference between a treaty and agreement is a signature. That's not right.
This was an UNCONSTITUTIONAL act made by the president because he doesn't have the power to enact TREATIES by himself. That's why the states sued and the SC put it on hold.
You are basically saying the president can enact any executive agreement he wants containing anything and all he has to do is bypass congress. That's NOT the way it works. You are justifying obamas illegal actions.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Sorry, no. A treaty is binding because it has been ratified. Words mean things, and nobody gets to change their meaning for the sake of expediency.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



That's not what I'm saying at all, try reading more slowly maybe? Thus far you aren't very  good at this. It's odd how you are attempting mal=ke my words mean the exact opposite of what they mean. Words have meanings. I use language in the way that it's meant to be used and words within their meaning.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 8, 2017)

There's no upside in the climate accord...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Obama did it... AND you seem to be an Obama apologist...  Read the dam agreement.  Does is give up powers of congress to make laws and take monies from US citizens?  Why yes it does.. ITS A DAM TREATY! It doesn't matter what the name on the header says.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


No, you are taking this shit at face value because you probably just don't know for sure.
We have processes. We don't have a dictatorship in America. No shit, you are implying the president can do anything he wants as long as he bypasses congress.
You using a black and white argument just makes you look dumb. And im pretty sure you aren't.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



It can't give up any powers because it cannot be "legally" binding UNTIL it's ratified. It isn't a treaty at all no matter it reads. The way it reads doesn't matter, it cannot abrogate the designated procedure of the Constitution. Obama apologist? Too funny.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Oh look at all of that emotion. Were your reading comprehension skills better you would be able to see that all I have done is outline the procedures it takes make a thing a "Treaty". Everything I have poste is the exact opposite of what you saying. EVEYTHING I have posted "proves" the President does NOT have that power. It's like talking to a kid here.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


your really having a hard time with Obama's used car salesman's bait and switch...


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Founder James Wilson :
_"Neither the president, nor the senate, solely, can COMPLETE A TREATY; they are checks upon each other, and are so balanced to produce security for the people"_


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

James Wilson, A FOUNDER, even sees that Doc is wrong. And he has been dead for centuries


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Everything I've posted proves this point, you're looking bad here kid. EVERY source I've posted verifies THAT precise thing. In your haste to be "right" you are missing the entire thing kid.


----------



## Doc1 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Not at all, EVERY source I've used says that President cannot put us in a binding situation. Only the Senate can do that, it cannot go to his desk until they ratify it. Lacking ratification there is nothing for him to sign, and nothing that binds us to anything. Take a deep breath and actually read. Like I said, you can call a rose a daisy but that doesn't make it one.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


No it doesn't!
He implies there is CLEARLY a difference. Your argument seems to be something can not be a treaty until it is ratified. That is not correct. That is why our Federal govt created a process to distinguish between the two. CHECKS AND BALANCES.
I cant explain this any more clearly.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your time. I have shown repeatedly in this thread how that statement is wrong. This is a TREATY.
> ...



It's always been a treaty. Still is. We Just aren't a party to it


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


NO SHIT! That is why it was unconstitutional! Lol
You just cant seem to grasp their are certain points that makes a document a treaty. It is NOT just ratification. That is crazy.
This was a treaty put in place by the president without ratification. That is why SC blocked it. That is why over half the country sued Obama.


----------



## jc456 (Jun 8, 2017)

Funny, on Tucker Carlson last night, one of the California reps under Jerry Brown.

Dude admits the Paris deal bad.  OMG, these fks are truly fks.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Can you name one? Cause the un says  it is
 the party nations have ratified it as a treaty and it's called a accord. The definition of an accord is a treaty.


Can you cite where in constitutional or federal statute where the president is allowed to unilaterally enter into international agreements that aren't treaties?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Name one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...



An accord is a treaty. The very definition of the word accord is a treaty.

The fact that we haven't become a party to ir through ratification doesn't change the fact that its a binding treaty to those nations who have. It just means we aren't a party.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Which is precisely what we've been saying


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Still waiting for that Sun Data, UnrealDave!  You're the solar expert, aren't you???


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And over 100 nations have ratified it....


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



And accord is a treaty. The definition of an accord is a treaty. Accords are usually treaties that involve more than 2 nations on a certain issue


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jun 8, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


>



Ironically this raises a serious question.

The left is now trying to claim that this isn't a treaty its a voluntary agreement that we are somehow bound to despite never being ratified.

If its a voluntary agreement why are the progressives melting down over us not staying in it?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 8, 2017)

The Treaty on Treaties and the Paris Accord


----------



## June 7 2017 (Jun 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Have you ever met a Progressive that wasn't melting down over something at any given moment?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you twisted every thing and it's pure lie.
> ...



It doesn't work that way Markle. Please answer those ^ questions that I asked and do not deflect. 
And Do not give me a philosophical rebuttal.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



So what the hell is the difference treaty or not?  it's about saving this planet.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really? Explain.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...



1. Physical they are already laughing at us from the headlines all over the world. One headline say Fuck you Trump in front page. Second Trump is more of a petulant little boy. Don't forget 195 countries signed up for this. His speech was full of lies that every single one of his followers don't have any clue what in the world he was talking about. 
It will not stop us from doing what is right. Correct but so why pull out from this accord? 
Why does it stop you? I didn't Trump did. So why did Trump spew all those lies? Like billions and billions we wasted, we cannot compete, they cannot laugh at us anymore, lost lots of jobs China is not doing anything till 2030 ------ Explain that.
2. Obama set the example of a leader. He was the leader. Explain.
3. What left? Look at the numbers of Americans supported this democrats, republicans and independents.
Did anyone or any groups supported Trump from pulling out? Tell me. 
4. You know better than that.
If Obama submitted this to GOPs. What do you think will happen? They rejected everything from day one till his last day in Oval Office. 
5. WHAT  jobs did this accord hurt or lost? Like what? Give me an example because I've been asking this question many many times. EXPLAIN. 

I'm not forcing anyone but do not try to force me for something I strongly believe in like most Americans and the rest of the world. The earth climate is changing even Trump believed that. 
The only and only reason he did that was to save the dying coal industry.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Nonsense.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Obama did not take the agreement to congress because it was not a treaty. There were not obligations other than reporting progress and no budget impact. What Obama signed was an executive agreement, one of over 13,000 US presidents have signed without congress approval.
> ...



That is not true. 
This shows you don't know anything my dear. As of May 2017 we already contributed exactly $1 billion installment basis. I even mentioned it in this thread over and over. 
Didn't Trump even mentioned in his speech?------------ immediately will stop funding.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you are doing exactly what I'm telling you. China is doing everything they can to improve their land, air, sea and the emissions output long before 2030. They signed with the accord to show the world that they are part of a good movement for the sake of one planet.
> ...



You've got a lot to catch up.
Again and again ------- China's air, land and rivers are probably the most polluted country in this world. Smog alone is killing them. 
They are not required to do anything before 2030 it's voluntary. 
The 2030 was given to them to start doing something because that has something to do with their population and their current technology. 
You cannot just cut off their coal industry leaving millions in the dark. 
However they are not waiting for 2030 to do something. They scrap 103 coal plants, allocated $360 billions for reusable energy to be completed by 2020. There are lots of this going on in China trying to improve their land, air, rivers and sea. 
Even the dirtiest country-------- China joined the accord as part of a global movement to save the planet. 
Their goal after 2030 was to eliminate or phase out coal industry just like here in US.


This is the last time I will explain this.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Go back and read the thread again Tod because you are now wasting my time trying to give me your nonsense rebuttal. Go.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Go back and read the thread because I already posted the link.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Did I say that?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Really? How do you know that? 

Explain.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




It's not about saving shit..you can't possibly think we are big enough to keep the planet at the same temperature do you ?

.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 8, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > So what's new in dealing with North Korea, ISIS and Syria? *I don't see* anything new.
> ...



We've always been visible in Syria and Iraq------ only reason you are aware now because of Trump.  OMG OMG OMG we just started taking over Mosul Iraq and bombing Syria. 

Bombing Syria Assad only helps ISIS. BFD. 

North Korea just tested total of 4 missiles in last 3 weeks. While 3 air craft carriers are in the region. We are now withdrawing 2 of the 3 air craft carriers in Korean Peninsula. Now that boy think we are bluffing. BFD.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





Who gives a damn?



.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Read the dam treaty...  Your just an ignorant dupe... Keep your head in your ass..


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2017)

> Fact is Americans are getting jobs because Obama lost his
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then it must be that employment has gone way up and the stock market soaring in the past several months because everyone is relieved Hillary and the democrats are finally out of the White House!!!

Or maybe, finally, Obama's trickle down economics has finally kicked in--- ---  he has finally made all HIS money and can now start letting the rest of the country make a little as well.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


>




If you put a bag over her head and sanitize her, then I might still not want to pull into her in the first place!


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 8, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> We've always been visible in Syria and Iraq------




Can't argue with that!  Under Obama, we have always been visible;  here is the visible Obama Foreign Policy as seen through our enemy's eyes:


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 9, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> > Fact is Americans are getting jobs because Obama lost his
> >
> >
> >
> ...




Report: Trump Rolls Back $60 Billion More in Regulatory Savings - Washington Free Beacon


----------



## Markle (Jun 9, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> And over 100 nations have ratified it....



So what?

No different than 100 welfare recipients "ratifying" something which requires them to do nothing but will receive benefits and checks from the one guy not in the agreement.


----------



## Markle (Jun 9, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> So what the hell is the difference treaty or not? it's about saving this planet.



It does nothing in the world like that.  All it does is transfer trillions of our dollars to other nations.  India doesn't have to do anything until someone deposits over $2 TRILLION in their coffers.

How is that accomplishing anything?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are dumber that I thought Ray. Aside from that you are also putting words in my mouth dude. How old are you? 

The $380 billions and the $18 billions goes to Germany was a lie------- brought up by your friend that you supported. That makes you a liar. 

What the fuck is wrong with you LIAR Ray?


----------



## Markle (Jun 9, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> You've got a lot to catch up.
> Again and again ------- China's air, land and rivers are probably the most polluted country in this world. Smog alone is killing them.
> They are not required to do anything before 2030 it's voluntary.
> The 2030 was given to them to start doing something because that has something to do with their population and their current technology.
> ...



China has stopped construction because they have a huge surplus of energy.  Their infrastructure to deliver power to their billion plus citizens.

Of course, they signed up.  It costs them nothing, gives them free reign to increase their pollution as fast as possible while costing their enemy trillions of dollars and crippling our industries.  Yeah, that's a real tough decision.  Meanwhile, the Chinese were rolling in the aisles laughing at how they so easily made a fool out of petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama.  I say were rolling since President Donald Trump jerked the rug out from under them.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I already posted what they currently doing Ray including $360 billions allocated to reusable energy before 2020.
> ...



Liar Ray that is not the answer to my question. It's way off.
Your keep blabbing and blabbing that China is not doing anything till 2030 then suddenly you posted a different link. Go back and answer my question. 
Obviously this is the first time you ran into this subject and you don't know a diddly shit what you are talking about Ray.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 9, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



God you leftists are thick.  But it's like I've always said, the best part about being a liberal is never having to say you were wrong. 

So let's try this one more time and hope some of it sinks in this time: 

You accused me of making the statement  about 380 billion when I never said anything like that.  But instead  of  admitting you were wrong, you moved the goalposts to say I agreed  with the person that said it, therefore, you didn't make a mistake.  

You see, one of the characteristics about being conservative is admitting when you did make a mistake, or at the very least, not try to repeatedly defend your error.  

Rating peoples comments is just a fun thing to do.  I do it all the time.  But rating peoples comments does not mean you made the comments.  Only a complete liar would say different.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



You are missing the point of the thread my dear. Toob mentioned the dirty in California so I just brought it up for him. 
What are you trying to say?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 9, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Obviously I do know what I'm talking about. And what I'm  talking about is the USA has spent trillions on green whereas other nations spent next to nothing the past few decades.  So China started now.  Big deal.  We started long ago, and now we need an international  agreement to do even  more?  

How about this:  when all these countries catch up to us and all the money we've spent throughout the years, maybe  then create some kind of agreement.  Because when they spend the kind  of money we've spent, created the kinds of regulations we've created, and then  chase many of those jobs back here like we chased out of this country, then we can start talking about doing more.  Until the time, we've done more than our "fair share" when it comes to cleaning  up our messes.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



Try harder bud.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



When Trump announced to the whole world that a massive armada are steaming toward Korean Peninsula. The whole world like OMG OMG OMG. The whole world was watching holding their breath especially in Asia.

While armada sits there we added 2 more aircraft carriers in the same area.
At the same time North Korean boy tested total of 4 more missiles in 3 weeks. This week 2 of the 3 carriers are pulled back. 
That is military blunder because sending and announcing a massive armada then don't do a shit. That's bluffing.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That was nice of you but it's not good enough.  
I asked you to prove--------  Where and how you came up with $380 billions and the Germany was angry because they are not getting $18B. 

How can that be when total contributions coming from 195 countries was no more $11B? 
So far you have not proven your $380B. So who is the idiot? 
If you follow this thread a lot of you morons keep plugging unnecessary and nonsense opinion. Pretend they know what the hell they are talking about. 
The funny part is most of you snowflakes are using the same bible coming from Trump mouth and gas. 
Like the 2030 non of you never traveled to China, posted 2 links about China's activities. Yet morons keep plugging China is not doing anything because Trump said so. What a bunch of idiots. 
How the fuck can that be? They are already in big trouble and choking telling me they are not doing. 

What the fuck you people know in the first place?


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Billy_Bob said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



You said they don't have to do squat------- How the hell do you know that? Just because Trump told you? 
Why don't you pull your  head out of Trump ass and start paying attention. 
If you are choking are you dumb enough not to anything? I cannot make anymore stupid that that.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

toobfreak said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > We've always been visible in Syria and Iraq------
> ...



Trump became the president suddenly you become aware that we have troops in Iraq and Syria. Wow I am impressed.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > > Fact is Americans are getting jobs because Obama lost his
> ...



Right on brother coming Washington Free Beacon. Getting --------- desperate there Ray. WFB is no more than a right wing alt right bias media. 

Washington Free Beacon: These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may utilize strong loaded words (wording that attempts to influence an audience by using appeal to emotion or stereotypes), publish misleading reports and omit reporting of information that may damage conservative causes. Some sources in this category may be untrustworthy. See all Right Bias sources.

Factual Reporting: MIXED


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > So what the hell is the difference treaty or not? it's about saving this planet.
> ...



How did you came up with $2 trillions for India?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 9, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



So what you are saying is that Trump did not reduce regulations that saved industry billions?  So what sources would you like me to post?  There are plenty of them you know. 

DumBama may have had a job growth, but no jobs worth mentioning.  That's why the push for a higher minimum wage; because those are the only jobs created under his administration. 

I'm 57 years old, and I can testify that DumBama  was the most anti-business President in  my lifetime.  He closed down the Gulf, he closed down the coal industry, he attacked electric companies, he stopped Indian reservation tobacco sales, he attacked Gibson Guitars, he attacked Boeing, he closed down roll-your-own cigarette shops across the country, he closed down car dealerships, he created bank regulations that stunted their growth, he attacked credit card companies, he  had government take over college loans, he inflicted his expensive socialist healthcare polices on businesses........

What  Trump is doing is reversing all the damage DumBama did  and  then some.  You can't create real jobs by spending eight years attacking job creators.  

Let me explain  something to you:  government doesn't create jobs--private industry creates jobs.  All government can do is make  it more or less inviting for private industry to do so.  Now can you name me one policy of DumBama's  that inspired industry to do that????  

You don't need me to post multiple links on Trump's reversal of DumBama's anti-businees policies.  Just Google  it yourself.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Markle said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You've got a lot to catch up.
> ...



You never answer any of my previous questions. 

Your post is a clear text book from Trump speech so I'm not surprised you are plugging all these lies. 
1. You purposely ignore the $360B they are investing till 2020. There are more activities in China aside from these investments. They are far more aggressive than us in trying to get their act together. You and Tump are both wrong. 

2. They do not need to sign up like Nicaragua and Syria its voluntary. They signed up because  they know it's a good cause of saving the planet and  shows the world they are a team player that will lead the world in this green movement. Imagine they are the worst polluters and yet they sign up. 

From you --------- They gave China the free reign to increase their pollution as fast as possible------- REALLY?  REALLY?  Why would any idiot would do that? How did you came up with that?   China is working very hard to clean their air, land and water as we speak. 

From you --------- Costing enemies trillions and crippling our industry.  LIKE WHAT? LIKE WHAT? LIKE WHAT?  I've been asking the same question to you and others over and over. But I got no fucking answer. Like what jobs and industry did we lost because of this climate accord?  ANSWER THIS QUESTION. 

3. Another lie from you and Trump. How the hell can you say that? Like what are the reason or cause in laughing at us or making a fool of Obama? Like what? EXPLAIN.  But I can tell you this ---------- The whole world is laughing at us after ignorant Trump pulled out from the accord. 
In REALITY my dear  it was Obama who pushed China to do something. Good job Obama. I know this   hurts your feeling and others but Obama legacy will live on. 

Trump is a good example of a little petulant president. You can see all these chaos what is going on in this country because of amateurism, immature, ignorance, lies and stupidity. I never seen so fuck up administration in my entire life. Have you been watching your TV? The white staff is so busy defending and babysitting this boy president ------ Now you have a new lawyer defending him in public. Unbelievable.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 9, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Let me repeat it again LIAR Ray. I never accused you of making a statement.

Repeat----- I said your buddy lied about the $380b but you pathetically supported him ------- That makes you a liar-------- that is exactly what I said. Why are you denying that LIAR Ray? 

You are so dumb that you believe everything what are being plug by your friends and Trump. You are trying so hard to disprove my post which are all based on real facts. I've been traveling to China for 20+ years and you try to dispute me? YOU? With your non experience from a fucking truck driver because of what you hear from Trump? You are a bullshit. 
I posted 2 links about real activities in China yet you keep repeating what you heard from lying Trump against me. You don't know a fucking iota or heard of climate change till lying Trump mentioned Paris accord then suddenly you become an expert. You are dumber than I thought LIAR Ray.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 10, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Let me repeat it again LIAR Ray. I never accused you of making a statement.
> 
> Repeat----- I said your buddy lied about the $380b but you pathetically supported him ------- That makes you a liar-------- that is exactly what I said. Why are you denying that LIAR Ray?



Yes, you said that AFTER I pointed out your error of accusing me of making that statement.  Now if you wish to continue your challenge on this, I'll go back and get the exact quote and post number and post it again proving you are a liar for everybody in this forum to see.  Really.......don't bring  a knife to a gun fight.   



charwin95 said:


> You are so dumb that you believe everything what are being plug by your friends and Trump. You are trying so hard to disprove my post which are all based on real facts. I've been traveling to China for 20+ years and you try to dispute me? YOU? With your non experience from a fucking truck driver because of what you hear from Trump? You are a bullshit.
> I posted 2 links about real activities in China yet you keep repeating what you heard from lying Trump against me. You don't know a fucking iota or heard of climate change till lying Trump mentioned Paris accord then suddenly you become an expert. You are dumber than I thought LIAR Ray.



What did I say that Trump said?  I never quoted Trump you liar.  What I said is that the US has been forking  out tons of money for "green" that other countries have not until recently.  I posted a credible link showing that.  

Wake up.  This is not 1955.  You don't actually have to go somewhere to know  what's going on there.  We have 400 cable channels to watch.  We have the  internet.  You could spend months reading everything  there is to read  about China without going 1000 miles near the country.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Let me repeat it again LIAR Ray. I never accused you of making a statement.
> ...





1. I did not make any error liar Ray. Instead of whining and bull shiting Ray and trying to deny  you lied ----- Why not just bring up the post or tell me what post number? What the hell is wrong with you dude? 


2. You don't know what is going on and you don't have a clue what you are talking about Ray.
Just because PATHOLOGICAL LIAR TRUMP told you nothing going on China that doesn't mean it's true. You are making an opinion based from lies Ray. 


China is the world's leading country in electricity production from renewable energy sources, with over double the generation of the second-ranking country, the United States.[citation needed] In 2013 the country had a total capacity of 378 GW of renewable power, mainly from hydroelectric and wind power. From 2005 to 2014, production of solar cells in China has expanded 100-fold.[1] China's renewable energy sector is growing faster than its fossil fuels and nuclear power capacity.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You are dumber then I thought Ray. Your opinion are based from nonsense and hatred coming from a racist asshole. Based from your admission you are racist and proud of it. So what that means to all your post? Purely nonsense and idiotic Ray. But I will entertain it for the sake of your ignorance.  

I asked you a many questions Ray and so far you and your other ignorant buddies here can not answer my questions----- WHY? Because most are lying trying to defend your fucking LIAR president. Your have no fucking clue what you are talking Ray. Nothing. 
I posted real fact links about China ----- You and the rest so far has not posted anything to counter it. Another question-------- What evidence do you have that China is not doing anything before 2030 aside from LIAR TRUMP and you Ray? Read the link from Wikipedia dumb shit. 

Renewable energy in China - Wikipedia

From you Obama shut down the coal industry----------- Obama NEVER closed down coal industry NEVER. Another question----- How did Obama shut down coal industry Ray?  Coal industry are free to extract as much as they want and export as much as they want. But the demand of coal in US are way down because of natural gas that are easier, cheaper to extract ( mostly from Permian Basin) and cleaner plus the booming business of reusable energy. In order for dumb liar Trump to reverse that ------- You need to shut down natural gas and reusable energy. That's the reality. Read the link dumb shit. 

Coal mining in the United States - Wikipedia

How the hell  can you say that Obama did not create jobs? One example alone ------- because of push green house by Obama reusable energy it created 374,000 jobs. Despite of the recession and total sabotaged by the Republicans and idiots like you for 8 years Obama created over 11 millions jobs. Unemployment came down last year economy are booming that is before lying Trump came to power. Obama's popularity here in US and overseas are very impressive. 
If Obama is attacking job creators -------- then we should be still in recession in 2015 and 2016. You lied again Ray. 
Trump popularity here and overseas? OMG OMG OMG. As far as attacking------- Trump attack and threatening every one even the jobs creators. 
What jobs did Trump created? Explain. 

Solar Employs More People In U.S. Electricity Generation Than Oil, Coal And Gas Combined


----------



## Rustic (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Like I've always said, an all of the above policy is best.
 It's fucking retarded just to go with renewable energy, and abandon what we've built up here in the northern plains.
Renewable energy is not feasible in many parts of the country… Fuck face
 So take your manbearpig worship and shove it up your fucking ass...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



WOW -----No rebuttal Markle?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




Got a link?


Renewable Energy By Country

*Renewable Energy By Country*
*Rank* *Countries* *Million Tonnes of Oil Equivalent*
1 United States 65.00
2 China 53.10
3 Germany 31.70
4 Spain 16.00
5 Brazil 15.40
6 Italy 14.80
7 India 13.90
8 United Kingdom 13.20
9 Japan 11.60
10 France 6.50
11 Sweden 5.00
12 Canada 4.90
13 Denmark 4.10
14 Poland 3.90
15 Portugal 3.60
.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> 1. I did not make any error liar Ray. Instead of whining and bull shiting Ray and trying to deny you lied ----- Why not just bring up the post or tell me what post number? What the hell is wrong with you dude?




Nothing.  Post number 2299, here is what you accused me of: 



charwin95 said:


> You cannot prove your lies on the $380 billions and Germany $18 billions then double down by posting a worthless untrustworthy bias media national review. What a crap.



There.  Now let's see you lie your way out of this one.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> You are dumber then I thought Ray. Your opinion are based from nonsense and hatred coming from a racist asshole. Based from your admission you are racist and proud of it. So what that means to all your post? Purely nonsense and idiotic Ray. But I will entertain it for the sake of your ignorance.



You leftists are trained like monkeys.  Any time anybody even hints at talking about race, you are trained to call them racists.  I told you, don't listen to your Democrat politicians.  They are born liars you brainwashed fool.  



charwin95 said:


> I asked you a many questions Ray and so far you and your other ignorant buddies here can not answer my questions----- WHY? Because most are lying trying to defend your fucking LIAR president. Your have no fucking clue what you are talking Ray. Nothing.
> I posted real fact links about China ----- You and the rest so far has not posted anything to counter it. Another question-------- What evidence do you have that China is not doing anything before 2030 aside from LIAR TRUMP and you Ray? Read the link from Wikipedia dumb shit.



As Ronald Reagan famously said, there  you go again.............

I never disputed what China is doing.  If your comprehension skills were a little better, you'd realize what I said is they DON'T HAVE TO do anything until 2030.  You need a note pad to write down what poster said what.  Don't put words in my mouth unless you have plans  to back it up.  



charwin95 said:


> From you Obama shut down the coal industry----------- Obama NEVER closed down coal industry NEVER. Another question----- How did Obama shut down coal industry Ray? Coal industry are free to extract as much as they want and export as much as they want. But the demand of coal in US are way down because of natural gas that are easier, cheaper to extract ( mostly from Permian Basin) and cleaner plus the booming business of reusable energy. In order for dumb liar Trump to reverse that ------- You need to shut down natural gas and reusable energy. That's the reality. Read the link dumb shit.



Obama’s war on coal hits your electric bill

Coal country begs Obama for mercy as hundreds of coal plants ready for closing

Feinstein says Comey should testify on the Clinton investigation before the Senate Judiciary Committee





charwin95 said:


> How the hell can you say that Obama did not create jobs? One example alone ------- because of push green house by Obama reusable energy it created 374,000 jobs. Despite of the recession and total sabotaged by the Republicans and idiots like you for 8 years Obama created over 11 millions jobs. Unemployment came down last year economy are booming that is before lying Trump came to power. Obama's popularity here in US and overseas are very impressive.
> If Obama is attacking job creators -------- then we should be still in recession in 2015 and 2016. You lied again Ray.
> Trump popularity here and overseas? OMG OMG OMG. As far as attacking------- Trump attack and threatening every one even the jobs creators.
> What jobs did Trump created? Explain.



My Lord you are an imbecile.  When did I say DumBama didn't  create any jobs?  I said the jobs he created were garbage jobs--low paying jobs.  Why do you keep lying about things I never said???   Is that all  you got??? 

If DumBama  did such a good job, why are there still so many people on food stamps?  Why is our labor participation rate still so low?  Why the need to keep pushing for a larger minimum wage??? 

Green energy jobs?  Yeah, that was worth it: 

Renewable energy projects cost US taxpayers $26 billion for only 2,300 permanent jobs, which is $11.5 million per job • AEI


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 11, 2017)

China current activities reducing their emissions, air and land pollutants.

CHINA:
 2011  Invested $257 billions in reusable energy. 
China Leads The World In Renewable Energy Investment 

2015  Invested $103 Billions.
China is about to kick America's butt in renewable energy

2020  Invested  $361 Billions 
China is about to kick America's butt in renewable energy

Renewable energy in China - Wikipedia

How smog is killing thousands daily in China | Asia | DW | 17.08.2015

How smog is killing thousands daily in China
A new US study found that air pollution kills about 4,000 Chinese people a day. But what are the main contributors and is Beijing doing enough to tackle the issue? DW spoke to the authors of the study.
Bad air contributes to 1.6 million deaths a year or roughly 17 percent of all deaths in China, according to a scientific paper recently published by independent research group Berkeley Earth. 

China's Surprising Solutions to Clear Killer Air

To say China is not doing anything till
2030 is an example how Trump conned and lied to Americans. The sad and frustrating part is ------ You believed a pathological liar --------- etched to your brains like a bible without even questioning. People are dying why in the world the Chinese are not doing anything? 
This thread is a good example how  Trump followers are very poorly informed. Sad.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 11, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> China current activities reducing their emissions, air and land pollutants.
> 
> CHINA:
> 2011  Invested $257 billions in reusable energy.
> ...




Let me guess you are part of the blue moon foundation




.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Jun 11, 2017)

TNHarley said:


> Seems that way but they are_ anonymous_ sources
> Trump pulling U.S. out of Paris climate deal: Axios report
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 12, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > You are dumber then I thought Ray. Your opinion are based from nonsense and hatred coming from a racist asshole. Based from your admission you are racist and proud of it. So what that means to all your post? Purely nonsense and idiotic Ray. But I will entertain it for the sake of your ignorance.
> ...



Ray you admitted it yourself that you are racist. Why are you lying again LIAR racist Ray. 

The topic is about climate change. Now you are trying to deflect by inserting your racist hatred against Obama.  You are a loser Ray. 
Your worthless links: 
1. Faux News-------  That was just an opinion Ray not a real facts especially coming from Faux News. Are you aware of that? 
2. DailyCaller-------- Really? This site is a good example of ultra right wing alt right media supported by racist assholes like you. 
3. AEIDEAS------ Are you really this desperate Ray? I am very familiar with this site. Look at the dates when that was published May 2013. The reality of today's job in reusable energy from that date to 2016 is 374,000. See this link. In reality with or without Obama even with pathological liar Trump the coal industry will die sooner or later. That's a fact Ray. 

Solar Employs More People In U.S. Electricity Generation Than Oil, Coal And Gas Combined

Solar Employs More People In U.S. Electricity Generation Than Oil, Coal And Gas Combined

In the United States, more people were employed in solar power last year than in generating electricity through coal, gas and oil energy combined. According to a new report from the U.S. Department of Energy, solar power employed 43 percent of the Electric Power Generation sector’s workforce in 2016, while fossil fuels combined accounted for just 22 percent. It’s a welcome statistic for those seeking to refute Donald Trump’s assertion that green energy projects are bad news for the American economy.

Just under 374,000 people were employed in solar energy, according to the report, while coal, gas and oil power generation combined had a workforce of slightly more than 187,000. The boom in the country’s solar workforce can be attributed to construction work associated with expanding generation capacity. The gulf in employment is growing with net generation from coal falling 53 percent over the last decade. During the same period, electricity generation from natural gas increased 33 percent while solar expanded 5,000 percent. 

You don't know shit Ray. What do you mean I'm putting words in your mouth?  You've eating and swallowing all of Trump lies and gasses like everyone else since the beginning of this thread. I was just trying to pull It out from mouth because most of Trump speech about Paris accord are lies. 
I've been following this Paris Accord for as long as I remember. I know for a fact based from this thread that most of you never heard of this accord or climate change before because ----- most or ALL of you supported pathological liar with out any facts. SAD.


----------



## idb (Jun 12, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> China current activities reducing their emissions, air and land pollutants.
> 
> CHINA:
> 2011  Invested $257 billions in reusable energy.
> ...


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I did not make any error liar Ray. Instead of whining and bull shiting Ray and trying to deny you lied ----- Why not just bring up the post or tell me what post number? What the hell is wrong with you dude?
> ...



I mean exactly what I said Ray and I don't need to lie just like you to prove a point.

So let me repeat it to your thick skull. I blasted your friend billybob for lying about $380B and the $18B going to Germany. You quoted me in the same spot-------- Then you supported his lies all the way. That makes you the same LIAR. That's a fact Ray. 

A lot of you here plugged in a lot of lies just to support a pathological liar president. Trump knew that whatever he says to the public wrong or lies his core supporters will support him. WITHOUT QUESTIONING HIS FACTS. Very sick and sad.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Do you even understand what you are trying to tell me? 
#2 China in renewable energy ------- WOW------ I mean WOW. That mean China is doing something about climate change before 2030. WOW. 
You proved it to yourself Trump is a LIAR. 

Thank you Thank you Thank you. 

This shows that you don't know what in the world you are taking about dude. You were against me all this time then you this posted a link supporting me.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

bear513 said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > China current activities reducing their emissions, air and land pollutants.
> ...



Truth hurts Bear?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 13, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



Wrong liar.  You accused me of saying 380 billion, not that I agreed or disagreed with it.  I swear, only a liberal could look into the eyes of Jesus and lie to him.  I posted  your exact quote and you're still not man enough to admit you were wrong.  But then again, liberals never can, they have no integrity.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I didn't lie dude. I mean exactly what I said-------- You supported a liar that claimed $380B that  makes you a liar It's that simple. Why don't you just admit it dude because you can twerked your ass however you want you are a LIAR. 

Actually you did supported a lot of lies that from  your friends here but mostly you supported a fucking lying president. So what is your excuse LIAR Ray?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 13, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I swear you are a poster child to be against public schools.  I quoted your post and you still think you can BS me into believing that's what you meant.  You didn't mean my rating, you screwed up by confusing me with somebody else but not man enough to admit your mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Rustic said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Really? I feel sorry for you Rustic. I really am because of your ignorance.

You don't even understand what in the world you talking about let alone talk to me about reusable energy. Yes there are part of the country that reusable energy are useless------BUT the natural gas is taking over Rustic.
In reality natural gas is the biggest culprits in killing coal industry. That's a fact Rustic. 
The coal industry will die by itself because natural gas. 
Any question?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 13, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



That's only IF natural gas prices stay lower than coal, and you can  thank fracking (another thing environmentalists are against) for those lower prices.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



No I did not made a mistake and I already told you here repeatedly. You supported a liar that makes you a LIAR it's that simple. 

Ray if I made mistake I will apologize like I did in the past with others.  But I have no mercy for a racist piece of garbage like you.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 13, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



You are a real gutless wonder, you know that?  Here it is a gain, and if you like, we can go word by word: 

_*You cannot prove your lies on the $380 billions*_

So how could I lie about something I didn't  say, can you explain that one?  Thanking a post, agreeing with a post, laughing at a post is not making the statement.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 13, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...





So you admit it you are part of blue moon



Lmfao....



.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I didn't stutter. Repeat it again. You supported a liar that makes you a liar.
In reality a lot of lies was plugged in and you supported them as well.  You can call It however you want----- but doesn't change a thing----- You are still
A liar.


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



You just said agreeing with a post------ What is that mean liar Ray? Exactly what I just said. You supported a liar that makes you a liar. 

Gutless wonder? 
Didn't I just shut up just about every one of you Trump snowflakes here? 
NOT a single one of you answered my questions about this topic. NOBODY. 

The problem is when Trump making all these lies--------  It's like OMG OMG OMG ------ Trump discovered North America.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 14, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> I didn't stutter. Repeat it again. You supported a liar that makes you a liar.



No it does not.  Just admit that you're not man enough to own up to your mistakes.  Typical lib......


----------



## charwin95 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't stutter. Repeat it again. You supported a liar that makes you a liar.
> ...



Ray. You can take however or whatever you want. You can shove it to your ass or your face. I don't give a shit and I don't care.
As I said -------  I don't have mercy for a RACIST PIECE OF SHIT LIKE YOU.
You got that?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jun 15, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I could care less who you have mercy for.  Take an English class if you don't understand our language.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*The second "A" in NAFTA stands for "Agreement".*

Was the Paris Accord an agreement?

*The terms of NAFTA were written in a bill & passed by the Republican Congress & Bill Clinton signed it.*

How many votes did the Paris Accord receive in Congress? When did Obama sign it?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



The mayor can't clean the air.
Don't waste your time trying to show he can.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

charwin95 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



So say it.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



The Paris Accord was an agreement.

Republicans did not need to bring it up because it was not a treaty.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Jun 19, 2017)

Who wouldn't pull out of Paris?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Who wouldn't pull out of Paris?


Anyone with a fucking brain.  Anyone who gave a shit about their children's future.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*
The Paris Accord was an agreement.*

Entered without a Senate vote and can be exited without a Senate vote. Easy peasy.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yep, Trump did it.  No one is arguing he couldn't, dipstick.  Only that he shouldn't.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 19, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Who wouldn't pull out of Paris?


Off maybe it would be worth staying in. Think of all the child support if you impregnate her


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



You really are fucking stupid.....handicap America while the biggest polluters don't have to change a thing for 13 years. You MUST be a leftard because that is EXACTLY how stupid people think.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Well, fuckwad, we are at the levels now because of the US & other developed Nations.  Undeveloped countries get some leeway because they are still increasing their  energy needs.

How the fuck did you get this fucking stupid?

There are big parts of China without electric service.  They still need expansion.  That expansion would negate the reduction in existing plants.  

Furthermore, everyone needs to reduce their emissions in order to reduce the temperature increases.  Us going back to emitting more, as El Cheeto wants will reverse the progress made when intelligent people were in the White House.

You must hate your children.  Is that it?  You are sofa king greedy that you would subject them to a mote difficult life so you might save a few bucks.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Here is your "Climate Change", dumb ass.....




Geo-engineering is what is killing the planet and killing our food supply. Wake the fuck up. You spew what you hear by these frauds. The spraying of heavy metal nano-particulates into the ionosphere is the reason for massive die-off  of birds, fish and bees. Its killing plankton in the ocean....we are in deep shit but not for the reasons YOU think.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



A pointless, expensive "accord" that would have had a negligible effect on CO2 and an even smaller effect on temps.

He definitely made the correct choice to exit.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


  So, you know more than the scientists?   You assshole deniers rather believe the Trumps & fossil fuel industries than climatologists.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Contrails............Conttails?    HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





Why shouldn't he? We the people through our congressmen didn't vote for that shit.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





Once again stop posting propaganda, it makes you look like an idiot


Fossil fuel didn't want Trump to pull out


.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



THESE are "contrails"??????



I have taken hundreds of pics just like this, moron...water and soil samples proves that they are doing this. I know more than you because I have made it my mission to learn the truth...political parties be damn...neither one is worth a shit and at the very top they collude with each other. Wake up, little fella, you ain't in Kansas anymore.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



He shouldn't because we need global action on reducing emissions & we should lead this effort.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


  There is a spot for you at the local funny farm.

Pesticides are killing pollinators.  Agriculture gladly spreads them so they don't need a secret contrail plan.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




 How can you have a benchmark for global temperature when stratospheric aerosol injection spraying ( that has been going on in earnest here and all NATO countries since 1997) isn't figured into the equation???


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Sorry we don't elect dictators....


.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Bees are being killed that are nowhere near farms....how do you explain all these massive die-offs of fish and birds?? Do you know that people in Europe are waaaaay more aware of this issue than we are? There are some incredible documentaries you can find on youtube with English sub-titles. I strongly suggest that you take a little time and do your own research.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*So, you know more than the scientists?*

Feel free to post the scientists predictions of the results of the Paris Accord, if followed by all parties.

*You assshole deniers rather believe the Trumps & fossil fuel industries than climatologists.*

You asshole warmers understand about as much about economics as a rutabaga.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Water vapor. Sounds serious!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



As soon as you fucktards back nuclear as a reliable source of CO2 free energy, I'll stop making fun of your idiocy.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 I understand that it is cheaper to pollute than not.

You just proved you'd rather save a couple bucks than protect the future for our children.  You really are a greedy little fuck.

The Paris Accord is a first step in trying to hold the warming to 2 degrees C.

They longer assholes like You & Trump try to end efforts to reduce emission, the less likely that will be possible.







I understand


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Bees are being killed by agriculture & is one of the leading causes of hive deaths.  

Your mission has become to see just how duped you are by the conspiracy theorists.

As for the honey bees, I am a beekeeper, ] I can guarantee you don't know shit about bees.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*You just proved you'd rather save a couple bucks than protect the future for our children.* 

Wasting money on more expensive, less reliable "green energy" hurts our children.

*The Paris Accord is a first step in trying to hold the warming to 2 degrees C.*

Great. What's the increase with the Accord versus without?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





It's not a couple of bucks


.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 19, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




Solar & wind & green energy does not KILL & SICKEN THOSE CHILDREN like your precious coal burning does.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



As long as they are not your children



This is where your smartphone battery begins





The world’s soaring demand for cobalt is at times met by workers, including children, who labor in harsh and dangerous conditions. An estimated 100,000 cobalt miners in Congo use hand tools to dig hundreds of feet underground with little oversight and few safety measures, according to workers, government officials and evidence found by The Washington Post during visits to remote mines. Deaths and injuries are common. And the mining activity exposes local communities to levels of toxic metals that appear to be linked to ailments that include breathing problems and birth defects, health officials say.




.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*Solar & wind & green energy does not KILL & SICKEN THOSE CHILDREN*

I know, more expensive, less reliable wind and solar doesn't do much.....except waste money.

*like your precious coal burning does*

I'm more interested in expanding nuclear.

So, back to the important question, what's the increase with the Accord versus without?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 19, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




 Yeah, I bet you believe that Oswald acted alone, the Gulf Of Tonkin incident actually happened and that the Church Committee hearings were b.s....no such thing as "Operation Mockingbird", Operation Paperclip, Operation Keelhaul , Mk-Ultra....just all "conspiracies"!!!!

I don't need to be an expert on bees to know that they are dying off, dumb ass......along with fish, plankton and birds along with other ocean life and much of it has to do with geo-engineering aka the "SRM" (Solar Radiation Management). I know a great deal about this topic and YOU don't.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Solar & Wind help reduce our emissions.  Panels on homes will pay for themselves.
Stockpile it
Solar *& Wind does not leave behind a residue that is toxic for thousands of years. 

Solar & Wind will not kill & ruin a large area if they "meltdown" because of an earthquake or hurricane.

Perhaps a visit to Chernobyl.    

What do do with nuclear waste?  Stockpile it at every nuclear plant like  numerous sites that endanger its neighbors?  Transport it across the country to Yucca Mountain & hope that there is not a derailment?  

Nuclear is the most subsidized.  We have yet to experience what to do when the nuclear plants reach the end of their life?  We might know when TMI shuts down.

Nuclear is short term thinking.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



If you knew anything about bees, you would know the causes including pesticides, mites, and monoculture farming.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*
Panels on homes will pay for themselves.*

Really? How long does it take?
How long if you didn't have taxpayer subsidies?

*Solar *& Wind does not leave behind a residue that is toxic for thousands of years.*

Except for the toxic chemicals used to make the solar panels.
*
Perhaps a visit to Chernobyl.* 

Yeah, building a nuclear reactor without a containment structure in a big pile of carbon was a uniquely moronic Communist decision.

*What do do with nuclear waste?* 

Reprocess it.
*
Transport it across the country to Yucca Mountain & hope that there is not a derailment?* 

I can understand why you're so afraid of CO2, your estrogen levels are sky high.

*Nuclear is the most subsidized.* 

Bullshit.

*We have yet to experience what to do when the nuclear plants reach the end of their life?* 

In the US, they keep safely producing 20% of our electricity, with no CO2.

So, back to the important question, what's the increase with the Accord versus without?


----------



## Slyhunter (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Wind kills birds.
Solar kills birds.
Fuck birds. Guess they don't count any more.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You realize that the manufacture of green energy products, & Solar Panels and Wind Turbines actually involve a lot of toxic materials, and other minerals that have to be mined from The Earth, including OIL, and Petroleum Based Plastic Hydrocarbons and the minerals that are used to produce these products leave a larger Carbon Footprint than does the manufacture of an gas powered automobile.

And Carbon is a neutral molecule.  Our entire planet is full of it.  Our entire planet is based on Carbon Life Forms.

Man Made Global Warming is a Global Myth.

If you believe in it so much, quit exhaling CO2.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

The number one killer of bees, is the Bee Mite.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wow Really,  Who knew....except everyone.

I bet the emissions emitted in mining whatever minerals are in these items is more than compensated in the savings.

If oil is so important in making products, why are you burning it?

You think there is more in a solar panel that a car?  Once made, the panel doesn't emit while you car spews emissions every mile it goes.  See the difference, dumbass?

As carbon increases in the atmosphere it increases the greenhouse effect which increases temperatures,.  Proven science.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*No amount of trying to control Carbon Emissions can ever compensate for animal respirations on this planet or even the eruption of one volcano.

You may as well be tilting at windmills like Don Quixote. 

And the fact is, no one can even prove CO2 has any effect on climate at all.  The theory that forwards that is very flawed.

But be my quest.  Wear yourselves out.



*


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> The number one killer of bees, is the Bee Mite.



The varroa mite is a killer but can be controlled & efforts are in progress to breed a better mite resistant bee.   Here in PA, we are  raising such queens and distributing them in our areas.  

The number one cause is pesticides.  Especially the ones called "Neonics".   This is systemic.  When insects bite the plant, they die.  When bees feed the pollen to their young, they die.  When bees eat the honey produced from the nectar, they die.  his is used in food you eat..  It has been found in a large percentage of baby food.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



These factors have been around for centuries & were part of the climate as it existed.  Man's emissions are relatively new & adding to the greenhouse gases & heating the planet.

Remain an ignorant fool.  Your children will look back & say " why was grandpa such an ignorant ass.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


  So it kills & sickens some people but hey, you saved 5 bucks on your utility bill.  What an ass.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Sure, whatever you say.  You don't even understand the science behind your beliefs.
Or should I say, the shoddy science behind your beliefs.

*You couldn't even have a PC without Petroleum, and CO2.

And you cannot even speak to someone or breath without exhaling CO2.

You cannot have Beer, or Bread or Cheese without CO2.*

*Do you like Pizza?  You should hate it.  It is a big CO2 Polluter.  So no Beer or Pizza for you Planet Killer!

And exactly how are you going to stop chemical weathering of rock which also releases CO2?*

Animal Respirations, and Decay of Organic Material, weathering, place more CO2 in our atmosphere than anything man made.  Add in a volcano now and then, and there is no way whacko reductions in CO2 can ever compensate for that.

Besides that, it's a joke to suggest CO2 has any impact at all on the environment since it has NO Transitive IR properties.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



Who the fuck said we could not have oil & even some coal?  No ONE Except you stupid shits.

R E D U C E

We have to REDUCE our emissions, not eliminate all the them/.

You have ZERO concept of science else you would not have made the extremewly stupid comment that we need to compensate for  breathing.

You are sofa king ignorant that you think we have to stop making pizza or beer.

We have to REDUCE Not eliminate.

Rocks have always emitted & it has been part of our climate for centuries.  

The Earth was in balance creating C)2 emissions and absorbing CO2. 

Then along came the industrial revolution & we have overloaded the atmosphere with carbon & the Earth can no longer keep up.  

The camel was fine carrying its load down the road until someone threw on more weight.  That weight was far less than sime of the other items already in the camel's load.  Yet it caused the camel to collapse.

Try to become better informed. n It will save you the embarrassment of your pasts.

Especially your denial of the greenhouse effect.

'



I've cut my footprint by more than half. Whsat trhe vfuck hsave you done?


'


----------



## Rustic (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


The Most toxic elements have to be mined to build the components for solar and wind… Fact


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


*Why do you hate Pizza, Beer and Cheese?
Are you also a Soda Bigot too?
And where is this Glass Covered Planet you are talking about?
I have been looking for that Green House for decades.
So has Al Gore














*


----------



## Rustic (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


Up here in the Northern Plains states we have fossil fuels, the vast majority of our energy needs are supplied by those. Renewable energy not only makes no sense up here logistically it is absolutely unaffordable. Go ahead and keep your renewables to yourselves and leave the rest of us out of the Ponzi scheme.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

Rustic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



*OIL AND COAL ARE NOT FOSSIL FUELS.

That is a lie too.
Oil is Abiotic.
It is produced near The Earth's Mantel
It is nothing but Hyrdogen and Carbon.
The two most abundant molecules on Earth.

Titan for instance never had one dinosaur, not one plant, No Life,
Yet it is awash in Hydrocarbons, so much so that there are oceans, lakes and rivers of it.
It literally rains liquid natural gas on TITAN.

So I have to ask these EARTH WORSHIPERS.
How in the phuck did Cows Fart Enough on TITAN for that to occur?*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*So it kills & sickens some people*

I agree, solar is toxic, unreliable and expensive.

What's the increase with the Accord versus without?

Or run away, twat.


----------



## The Original Tree (Jun 20, 2017)

What does The Left want to do about whales farting in The Ocean?

Serious Question


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



MIT:  ""If we don't do anything, we might shoot over 5 degrees or more and that would be catastrophic," said John Reilly, the co-director of the program, adding that MIT's scientists had had no contact with the White House and were not offered a chance to explain their work."

The same study your orange buddy was too stupid to understand.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> What does The Left want to do about whales farting in The Ocean?
> 
> Serious Question


 Whales farting have been part of our climate for centuries.

Are you sofa king dumb to think they have greatly increased their farting?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



*MIT: ""If we don't do anything, we might shoot over 5 degrees or more and that would be catastrophic,"*

Might? Wow, that's some world class precision.
So if we do something, we might not? Cool!

You should stop posting. That would be doing something, eh? Do it for the kids.

What's the increase with the Accord versus without?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



So we live on Titan?  Well, from your posts, you probably do.

There is oil made from living organism & oil that is not.  Both exist you stupid shit.

"Abiogenic sources of oil have been found, but never in commercially profitable amounts. The controversy isn't over whether naturally forming oil reserves exist, said Larry Nation of the American Association of Petroleum Geologists. It's over how much they contribute to Earth's overall reserves and how much time and effort geologists should devote to seeking them out.

Now, don't you feel like a dumbass.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

The Original Tree said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


So, when your posts continually get slammed you resort to the ridiculous pretending not to know what the greenhouse effect is.  Go fuck yourself.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 20, 2017)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


 You asked asshole.  A MIT scientist answered.,  Bur hey, you know sooooooo much more the scientists.   

Maybe you should quit being such an uninformed jackass & do something for future generations.


----------



## Rustic (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


I get it, you worship Manbearpig... 
keep your utopia to yourself, I don't live in crazy town. Lol


----------



## Rustic (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You should be like chicken Little and leave the building…


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Aluminum, strontium and barium are three of the most prevalent  metals found in water and soil samples were heavy spraying is going on and all three are in a patent for aerosol injections.

Study links aluminum from geoengineering to accelerating decline in bee populations


Study links aluminum from geoengineering to accelerating decline in bee populations


----------



## P@triot (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





You cut your foot print in half?

Thank you for your sacrifice, I will now double mine




.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





_*As carbon increases in the atmosphere it increases the greenhouse effect which increases temperatures,. Proven science.*_

Proven science my ass have a link?


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




MIT is funded by the fossil fuel industry. How do you feel about that and also the Koch brothers



The fossil fuel industry's invisible colonization of academia | Benjamin Franta and Geoffrey Supran





Down the street at MIT, the Institute’s Energy Initiative is almost entirely funded by fossil fuel companies, including Shell, ExxonMobil, and Chevron. MIT has taken $185 millionfrom oil billionaire and climate denial financier David Koch, who is a Life Member of the university’s board.


.



.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



That answer didn't include what CO2 levels would be with/without the accord.

That answer didn't include what temperature levels would be with/without the accord.

But if that sort of non-answer convinces you we need to spend trillions on uneconomic "green energy" and place more restrictions on the economy, it's clear why you support the Dems. Stupid twat.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 20, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



They adding those metals to the fuel?


----------



## RealDave (Jun 21, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


All three are ingredients in pesticides.


----------



## RealDave (Jun 21, 2017)

bear513 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


  Let me get this straigyt.  Fossil fuels funded a MIT study that said we need to cut emissions.

Ummmm.  Sounds like the Fossil Fuel people made a bad investment.


----------

